# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2012)

MoinMoin!

Da es in den letzten Jahren so gut gelaufen ist machen wir uns dieses Jahr wieder die Mühe und splitten den Fangthread in einen mit Kommentaren und einen als reinen Infopool auf.

Hier also der Thread für alle Raubfischfänger 2013

hier findet Ihr den von 2012,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231985

und hier den ohne OT 2012,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231984

Für alle die nur die reinen Fänge interessieren habe wir hier die OT Freie Ecke eingerichtet.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3774063

Viel PetriHeil fürs neue Jahr wünschen Euch eure Raubfisch-Mods!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*ENERGY PTI 0502030*




Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den
Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der
Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte
Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten
kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich
dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle
den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und
Bezahlbarkeit finden.

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer
mit Anti-Drall-System

Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2013)

*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*

Zunächst mal wünsche ich allen Boardies ein frohes neues Jahr und will gleichzeitig den Raubfischfänge-Thread 2013 mit Furore eröffnen. :q

Wie vertreibt man den Silvesterkater am besten? Natürlich mit einem Angeltrip bei Sturm und Dauerregen. Wenn dann noch der einzige Biss von einem 90er Zander kommt, ist die Heilung perfekt und 2013 hat geradezu gigantisch begonnen. Köder: Großer Sea-Shad.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*

Petri Veit!
Das war ja klar, du beendest den 2012er Thread und beginst den 2013er.
Den A-Virus hast du wirklich kräftig abbekommen!
Weiterhin noch viel Glück im neuen Jahr.

Jürgen


----------



## Sum (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*

Wahnsinn. Dicken Glückwunsch!


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*

Petri letztes Jahr schon als erster nen 80+ Zander gefangen und jetzt wieder!
Aber macht den Thread nicht immer jemand anderes oder haben die dieses Jahr keinen Sponsor gefunden?

MfG carphunter8858


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*



carphunter8858 schrieb:


> Aber macht den Thread nicht immer jemand anderes oder haben die dieses Jahr keinen Sponsor gefunden?



Der richtige Tread wäre ja auch hier...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254238


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*

Hab ich garnicht gesehen.
Naja bin eher für den richtigen von Quantum.
Nicht das jemand mal hier mal da postet,was er fängt.

MfG carphunter8858


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zusamengeführt und auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen in 2013 und viele Raubfische!!


----------



## HeK (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*

Petri Veit!
auch von mir ein frohes und fangreiches Angeljahr 2013.
Ich habe mich nicht getraut den Thread zu eröffnen und besser als mit deinem Post hätte er ja auch net starten können 
Nachdem wir die letzten Tage auf Zander waren und auch den Ein oder Anderen, mehr oder weniger großen Zander landen konnten bin ich Heute bei Sauwetter mal los auf Barsch.
Von 20-28cm, 12Stück in 3h, gab schon bessere Tage aber dennoch ein guter Start.

Gefangen mit CT-Rig (Mischung aus Texas und Caroliner Rig durch einen zu verschiebenden Stopperknoten) auf Lunkerhunt Bento Minnow
http://*ih.us/a/img694/4435/sdc12231a.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img443/343/sdc12230a.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img707/848/sdc12232a.jpg

Gefangen am DS mit HellGies
http://*ih.us/a/img141/8249/sdc12233a.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img18/8182/sdc12235a.jpg

Riesig waren sie nicht aber spass hats gemacht 

_kG HeK_


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Neujahrsfisch war Bismarckhering - Tradition, nicht wegen Kater ;-)))

Ein Petri Heil den Fängern!!


----------



## TJ. (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petrie an alle erfolgreichen

Ich war heute auch am Wasser da der Neckar die letzten tage ständig gesunken ist musste ich einfach raus.
Die bedingungen waren nicht einfach aber zu zweit konnten wir immerhin 11 Barsche bis so ca 27/28cm fangen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Meteraal (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

war ja klar das Veit der Erste ist...;-) Petri zu der Kirsche.

Heute meinen Urlaub genutzt und das erste Mal in diesem neuen Jahr zum Angeln gefahren. 
Ergebnis waren ein kleiner Hecht auf Köfi und einen auf Jerkbait. Kurz vor Schluß habe ich den Köfi dann nochmal langsam an einer Brücke langtreiben lassen und beim ganz langsamen reinholen bemerkte ich dann einen kurzen Schlag in der Rute- Bügel auf und abziehen lassen...nache starker Gegenwehr hielt ich dann meinen neuen PB in den Händen - und das am ersten Angeltag des Jahres, so kann es weitergehen...


----------



## nordbeck (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zum neuen pb


----------



## Klaus Brühl (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Meteraal schrieb:


> nache starker Gegenwehr hielt ich dann meinen neuen PB in den Händen - und das am ersten Angeltag des Jahres, so kann es weitergehen...



Der sieht doch gut aus, wie lang war er?


----------



## er2de2 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013*



Veit schrieb:


> Zunächst mal wünsche ich allen Boardies ein frohes neues Jahr und will gleichzeitig den Raubfischfänge-Thread 2013 mit Furore eröffnen. :q


Petri & frohes Neues!
Wahnsinn Veit, das nenne ich mal wieder einen Einstand!! Gratulation zum Ausnahmefisch.

Den anderen Fängern ebenso ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Raubbrasse (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@alletri Heil zu den Fischen. 

Heute war für meinen Vater und mir der erste Angeltag im neuen Jahr.Wir  packten unsere Drop Shot Ruten und Köder ins Auto.Dann fuhren wir am  späten Nachmittag an einen kleinen See um es auf Barsch  zu versuchen.Leider war der Gewässerboden noch mit Pflanzenresten  belagert.So hatten wir sehr viele Hänger mit unserem Blei.Dennoch gelang  es meinen Vater einen kleinen Barsch zu überlisten.Zum Schluß fing ich noch einen Hecht von 50cm.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Ranger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Meteraal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Hecht PB und dem tollen Foto!


----------



## soadillusion (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

59er...auf eine KöFi.


----------



## Elbhunter86 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

59cm der zetti,sieht aus wie 49. ,hattest wohl ein Buttweiser zu viel


----------



## Dakes87 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes Neues Zusammen!
Mensch da sind nun ja schon wieder einige Räuber hier dabei!

Veit tolle Eröffnung :k Einfach ein Traumzander!!

Schöner Hecht Raubbrasse! Da bist du ja mal ganz klar als Tagessieger nach Hause gegangen #6

Elbhunter86 ich wollte es nicht sagen, aber iwie wirkt der Zander klein. Kann aber auf Fotos öfters anders wirken, gerade da der Zander auch recht schlank ist. Also auch dir Soadillusion Petri!!

Ich kann nun auch meinen ersten 2013 Zander verbuchen. Gestern konnte ich einen 53er Zander fangen, und dass noch mit der neuen Vanquish. Da freut man sich natürlich doppelt über den ersten Fisch im Jahr und an der Rolle!
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Meteraal (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

danke für die Glückwünsche zum PB.

Angesteckt von dem Erfolg gestern, bin ich heute Mittag noch mal wieder los mit Köderfisch, jedoch an eine andere Stelle, an der aber auch eine Brücke ist.
Nach fünf Minuten den ersten Biss auf noch gefrorenen (!) Köfi...Zur Abwechslung mal ein Zander:





Kurze Zeit später wieder Biss auf der Angel, die lediglich auf der anderen Grabenseite abgelegt war. Kurz gewartet, und wieder guten Wiederstand am anderen Ende. Jepp, wieder nen guter Hecht...




Fängt ja vielversprechend an dieses Jahr, hoffentlich läuft es auch bei den Aalen dieses Jahr so gut
Eigentlich muss ich morgen wieder los, aber vorher brauch ich große Köfis... wird bestimmt schwieriger Köfis als Hechte zu fangen, ich seh´s schon kommen...:m


PS: Bevor jemand schreit, der hat auf den Bildern 2 verschiedene Mützen auf, die Bilder wären nicht vom gleichen Tag. Nach kurzer Angelzeit hab ich dann gemerkt, dass es ziemlich warm wird unter der Pelzmütze, ich hatte gedacht es wäre kälter auf freiem Land bei gefühlten 8 Windstärken...:q


----------



## jvonzun (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auchich wünsche allen ein gutes Neues Jahr mit vielen dicken Fischen und trockenen Füssen. Seit gestern habe ich wieder meine ganze Ausrüstung beisammen und den Motor von der Werft geholt,danach ging es sofort wieder auf den See,bis ich schlussendlich Silber begrüssen durfte :vik:!


----------



## hechtomat77 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> auchich wünsche allen ein gutes Neues Jahr mit vielen dicken Fischen und trockenen Füssen. Seit gestern habe ich wieder meine ganze Ausrüstung beisammen und den Motor von der Werft geholt,danach ging es sofort wieder auf den See,bis ich schlussendlich Silber begrüssen durfte :vik:!



Petri zur Seeforelle#6
Waren die Taucher in dem Fall doch noch erfolgreich oder alles neu gekauft?


----------



## Bela B. (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

Heute war ich nochmals an einem stehenden Gewässer zum Spinnfischen mit Kopyto.Im dunkeln mit Nieselregen bekam ich den ersten Biss und konnte einen Hecht von 64cm zu einem kurzen Landgang einladen.







Kurze Zeit später gab es einen gewaltigen Ruck in meiner Greys.Der Fisch zog mir dann erst einmal einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle ohne halt.Mir war schnell klar ich mußte den Fisch von außen gehakt haben,denn ich merkte die Schwanzschläge in meiner Rute.Nach einem schönen Drill von ca. 20 min lag er an der Wasseroberfläche vor mir im Licht der Kopflampe.Es war ein Marmorkarpfen von weit über einem Meter länge der hinten im Schwanz gehakt war.Ich nahm meine Schnur und wollte gerade den Fisch mit der Hand landen als er nochmals zur Flucht ansetzte.Dabei hatte sich mein Einhänger am Vorfach aufgebogen und der Fisch verschwand aus dem Licht der Kopflampe.

Bela B.


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hi
konnte heute den hier überlisten mein erster für 2013
68cm


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ok, das meckern scheint sich gelohnt zu haben
war heute kurz los mit makrele am pencil und rotauge vertikal vom ufer.
hab den ersten fisch des jahres gefangen und gleich nen meter ^^

104cm und 12,2 kg


----------



## Siever (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Mädels, das geht ja gut los bei euch! Petri zu den tollen Fischen! Hab heute morgen meinen Fischereischein verlängert. Ab nächster Woche geht`s endlich wieder los:q Und das bei dem geilen Wetter! @ Nordbeck: Supergeiler Fisch, pass nur auf, dass die ersten nicht anfangen zu meckern bzgl. des Messens Worauf hat der gebissen?


----------



## Säp (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Teil, Petri #6
Auf Makrele?


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> @ Nordbeck: Supergeiler Fisch, pass nur auf, dass die ersten nicht anfangen zu meckern bzgl. des Messens Worauf hat der gebissen?



danke, bei dem fisch ist die länge eh zweitrangig. glaub der bauchumfang ist deutlich beeindruckender ^^
stell ich bei kanalhechten aber häufiger fest. in der länge ist echt irgendwann schluss, aber dicker werden sie noch lange. hab mal einen hecht über 4 jahre 6 mal gefangen. das erste mal bei 89cm und knapp 8 kg und die letzten drei mal bei knapp über nem meter. länger wurde er innerhalb eines jahres nicht, hatte aber von knapp zehn auf über 11 kg zugelegt...



Säp schrieb:


> Fettes Teil, Petri #6
> Auf Makrele?



danke!
ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf meeresfisch sondern auf  rotauge am aso vertikalsystem. hatte nicht so viel zeit heute und hab  eine rute stationär gefischt und mit der anderen strecke gemacht. die  dame biss unmittelbar vor meinen füßen in weniger als 2 m entfernung.  drill war entsprechend schnell vorbei ^^


----------



## Klaus Brühl (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immer schön ehrlich bleiben, der Hecht hat keine 104cm, würde eher 98cm sagen.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wenn du das meinst ^^


----------



## Brikz83 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich glaube das ist mein erster Fangbericht, den ich in diesem Trööt poste aber dieser Bursche hat verdient. Mein Jahresauftakt ist mit diesem 46iger für mich mehr als gelungen.


:k


----------



## mathei (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Immer schön ehrlich bleiben, der Hecht hat keine 104cm, würde eher 98cm sagen.


 
was soll das denn hier. neumalklug oder dabei gewesen. #c
sagt das wort flaming dir was.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ach komm lass ihn, trolle soll man nicht füttern ^^


besseres bild nochmal von der kanone ^^


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ok, das meckern scheint sich gelohnt zu haben
> war heute kurz los mit makrele am pencil und rotauge vertikal vom ufer.
> hab den ersten fisch des jahres gefangen und gleich nen meter ^^
> 
> 104cm und 12,2 kg




Toller Fisch, Petri.
Der sieht zwar wirklich etwas kürzer aus, aber ich glaube dir, dass er 104cm hat. Weiter so!:vik:
Gruß


Edit:
Ist das der gleiche Fisch auf dem zweiten Bild?! Unglaublich. Da sieht man mal was die Perspektive ausmacht.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja ist der gleiche fisch! zu erkennen an der verletzung bei der afterflosse...


----------



## Hardcore Hustler (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ok, das meckern scheint sich gelohnt zu haben
> war heute kurz los mit makrele am pencil und rotauge vertikal vom ufer.
> hab den ersten fisch des jahres gefangen und gleich nen meter ^^
> 
> 104cm und 12,2 kg




Petri


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie geil das gemessen ist 
Das letzte Stück der Schwanzflosse liegt bei 2cm, der vordere Kieferpunkt bei maximal 101cm. Ist nach wie vor ein super geiler Fisch, aber auf dem Foto scheint das mit dem Messen ja nicht so ganz geklappt zu haben


----------



## 2jahrepause (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So konnte heut entlich das erste mal im neuen Jahr ans Wasser. Und habe die neue Saison ganz gut eröffnet. 

Minimaler Einsatz 1 1/2 Stunden gefischt und nen netten 74cm Hecht und nen 66 cm Zander verhafftet. Köder war jeweils ein Keitech Swing Impact Fat 3,8 inch Sight Flash.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn, was hier schon in den ersten paar Tagen des neuen Jahres alles gefangen wurde!! Dickes Petri!!! #6

Ich habe mein Angeljahr 2013 trotz Hochwasser an neuen Stellen eingeläutet und konnte leider nur mit zwei Schniepeln von 48 und 50cm punkten... Allerdings werden die Stellen noch intensiver erkundschaftet und dann wollen wir doch mal sehen... 

http://img802.*ih.us/img802/4181/48er.jpg

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/892/50er.jpg


----------



## raubfisch-ole (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, bei mir kam heute dieser 63er Bursche zum Vorschein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Ole


----------



## Veit (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Angelfreund Hendrik und ich haben einen dreitägigen Angelmarathon auf Großzander durchgeführt. Sowas ist bekanntlich kein einfaches Unterfangen. Pech und Glück liegen eng beieinander.

Am Freitag ging es zunächst ganz gut los, denn schon nach wenigen Würfen griff dieser gut 70 cm lange Fisch auf Sea-Shad zu. 




Der gelungene Start täuschte aber, denn außer zwei kleineren Zandern um die 50 cm, die beide auf mein Konto gingen, passierte nichts mehr.

Der Samstag wurde gar zum echten Pechtag, denn gleich drei Großfische gingen flöten.
Henni stieg kurz vor dem Ufer auf Sicht ein Hecht von einem guten Meter ein, aber leider löste sich der Haken nach kurzem Drill. Auch ich hatte später noch einen großen Fisch am Band, der ungesehen ausschlitzte. Die Bissspur am Köder verriet, dass es sich auch dabei um einen Hecht handelte. Noch obendrein knackte mir anschließend ein besserer Zander den Stinger. Drei halbstarke Zander konnte ich zwar auf Sea-Shad fangen, aber das war keine Entschädigung für die verlorenen Großfische. Bei Henni gab es letztlich gar keinen gelandeten Fisch.

Zum heutigen Abschluss unseres "Groeinsatzes" wendete sich das Blatt aber komplett.
Bereits nach einer halben Stunde erhielt ich einen knallharten Biss auf Sea-Shad. Der Drill, welcher folgte, war zwar kurz und schmerzlos, das 93 Zentimeter lange Ergebnis allerdings beeindruckend.




Kein Zufallstreffer, denn es rappelte anschließend über die gesamte Angelzeit hinweg. Fehlbisse blieben (fast) Fehlanzeige, oft wurden die Köder voll genommen.
Henni legte drei gute Fische von schätzungsweise 65 - 70 cm auf Sea-Shad nach.












Mir glückte der Fang eines 70er "Anschlusszanders" mit 12,5er Stint-Shad. 




Aber Henni vereitelte diesen schnell wieder mit selbigem Köder in der 16 cm-Version und ließ den nächsten guten Fisch folgen.




Nach kurzer Pause ging es weiter und nun machte Henni, nun wieder mit Sea-Shad fischend, richtig ernst, was mich natürlich gefreut hat. Es gelang ihm seinen Zander-PB auf satte 93 cm hochzuschrauben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!




Dann war ich aber trotzdem nochmal am Zuge und schaffte den 5 : 5 Ausgleich. 
Da das mit solchen Fischen wie diesem hier etwas schmeichelhaft ist....




....muss schon wenigstens so einer her.




Achja, da war ja noch mein Versprechen, dass wir in drei Tagen angeln 3 Zander über 80 cm fangen. Auf den letzten Drücker löste ich dieses dann in Eigenregie ein und landete diesen 84er.




Ein absoluter Ausnahme-Tag, gerade wenn man bedenkt, wie zäh es an den beiden Vortagen gebissen hat. Aber Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit werden ja meistens belohnt und noch dazu zahlte sich unsere Risiko-Bereitschaft aus, heute eine uns beiden bisher unbekannte Stelle zu befischen.


----------



## fishing jones (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.
@Veit: Immer wieder ein Augenschmaus deine Fangberichte:m


----------



## bounceya (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hmmm.... nicht schlecht 

ich wäre ja schon mit einem glücklich... der ist mir aber am rhein dssd neuss und Krefeld leider nicht gegönnt....


----------



## motocross11 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am Freitag auf dem Rügener Bodden raus kamen 4 Hechte.


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



2jahrepause schrieb:


> So konnte heut entlich das erste mal im neuen Jahr ans Wasser. Und habe die neue Saison ganz gut eröffnet.
> 
> Minimaler Einsatz 1 1/2 Stunden gefischt und nen netten 74cm Hecht und nen 66 cm Zander verhafftet. Köder war jeweils ein Keitech Swing Impact Fat 3,8 inch Sight Flash.



Ein Petri nach Zeule #6

Und natürlich auch petri zu den anderen super Fängen. Ich hoffe ich komme demnächst auch das erste mal für dieses Jahr ans Wasser!


----------



## ragbar (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber, so schöne knackige Zander. Petri ! So macht das angeln Spaß.


----------



## safe667 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstes Fischen 2013,
nach einigen Schneidertagen Ende letzten Jahres, nun den Zander PB beim 2ten Wurf auf 71cm aufgestockt. Köder war nen älteres Illex Gummi in 12 cm.






Gruß
Safe

Dickes Petri an Veit und Kollegen zu den "Routinebomben".


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Fänge wurden da ja schon gemacht in den paar Tagen! Dickes Petri! ;-)

Ich war gestern nach langem Urlaub, Hochwasser, zu viel Wind und defekter Zugbrücken (der im Moment einzige Zugang zum See) auch endlich mal wieder am Wasser! Nach 2 durchzechten Nächten war am Sonntag 3 Stunden Vertikalangeln angesagt... Nach sehr zähem Start konnten wir am Schluss 1 40er Barsch, 2 50er Zander und einen Hecht verbuchen. Und einer der Zander ging auf mein Konto! Somit ein sehr gelungener Saisonstart und ein toller Wochenendausklang...


----------



## Finke20 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Ich habe die Angelsaison 2013 heute erfolgreich eröffnet .

Köder sind 16 cm Gummis gewesen.

http://img802.*ih.us/img802/3833/07012z.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img687/5694/07011t.jpg


----------



## zesch (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

75cm Niederrhein Zander






Gruß
zesch


----------



## Doze (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heute gab es insgesamt 3 Barsche

Hier der zweit schönsten 

Doze


----------



## Tokker (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil Jungs.. #h weiter so!


----------



## Strykee (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs schaut gut aus!

Schönes ding hast da erwischt Zesch!


----------



## nordbeck (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

leute, nicht dass ihr euch sorgen macht. ich bin erstmal raus. hab ne neue stelle angefangen und erstmal wenig bis keine zeit zum fischen.
cheers


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Finkeein erstes Bild, sieht ein bisschen so aus, als hättest du es nicht erwarten können den Hecht zu braten


----------



## Finke20 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Wieso sehe ich so verfressen aus ;+|supergri.

Ja ich Angel Fische um ihn zu essen und beide wurden entnommen und haben sehr lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Zeit! Irgendwie wollen die größeren nicht wirklich, aber was soll`s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Ole


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Wieso sehe ich so verfressen aus ;+|supergri.
> 
> Ja ich Angel Fische um ihn zu essen und beide wurden entnommen und haben sehr lecker geschmeckt.



:mNein! Sieht aber so aus als hättest du grad einen großen Bissen genommen 

Ja so soll das doch auch sein!!!Ich ess die zwar nicht, aber wenn was entnommen wird dann gehts an Verwandte und Freunde.


----------



## Raubbrasse (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri zu den Fischen.

Gestern Nachmittag war ich mit meinem Vater Spinnfischen.Als Köder kamen langsam geführte Wobbler in unterschiedlichen Tauchtiefen zum Einsatz.Ich  angelte mit einer Tauchtiefe von ca.1m,da sehr viele Weißfische an der Oberfläche zu sehen waren.Mein Vater  versuchte es mit Wobbler bis 2,5m in Grundnähe.Das angeln mußten wir vorzeitig wegen den Temperaturen ( Schnur ) leider beenden.Zum Schluß waren es drei schniebel Hechte und es stand 2:1 für mich.Meine Hechte von 50cm und 60cm fing ich mit den Spro Ikiru Jerk 85 in Mackerel und mein Vater seiner von 56cm ging auf einen  Gunki Mothra in Mat Fire Tiger.

  Raubbrasse


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!
Na, da hast du es dem Alten aber gezeigt!
Und beim nächsten mal im Frost die Mono auf die Spule, macht beim Wobbeln fast keinen Unterschied.
Der Rat ist zwar überflüssig, denn dass weißt du ja nun auch!

Jürgen


----------



## Veit (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Konnte am Wochenende leider nur 3 Zander (63, 65, 75 cm) verhaften. Ein ca. 80er ist leider noch dem Foto entkommen, weil ich die Handlandung ganz blöd verpatzt habe. Ein paar Bisse gab es noch, durch die gefallenen Temperaturen und dazu noch Sonnenschein waren die Räuber aber merklich träge.


----------



## Dakes87 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Abend Zusammen
Sehr schöne Zander Veit! Letzte Woche lief es auf Zander recht gut bei mir. Ich konnte 6stk fangen, aber mit der kälte und dem klaren Wetter war es dann auch vorbei.
Heute war ich auch mal wieder am Rhein in Köln unterwegs und habe mein Glück versucht. Erst ging nicht viel und dann auf einmal war das "Tock" da, Anschlag und da hing was. Erst dachte ich ein guter Barsch.. Fühlt sich doch anders an, doch ein Zander? Dann habe ich etwas gesehen und dachte erst ein kleiner Hecht. Der Fisch kam näher und ich staunte nicht schlecht! Eine Meerforelle |kopfkrat  (denke das es eine ist, kenn mich damit überhaupt nicht aus) 
Die Freude war sehr groß, und meine Kollege traute seinen Augen auch nicht und lachte laut. Vorsichtig aus dem Wasser genommen, schnell ein Foto und endlich mal ein Erlaubter Release :m
Es war ein super schönes Erlebniss meine erste Forelle überhaupt am Rhein zu fangen!! Diese wunderschöne 42er Forelle werde ich lange in Erinnerung behalten.
Lg Daniel


----------



## Pippa (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Konnte am Wochenende leider nur 3 Zander (63, 65, 75 cm) verhaften. Ein ca. 80er ist leider noch dem Foto entkommen, weil ich die Handlandung ganz blöd verpatzt habe.



Eyeyey! Das ist wirklich bitter. Trotzdem danke, dass du auch Ergebnisse deiner miesen Tage postest. Aber nicht, dass das zur Regel wird! Schließlich hast du einen Ruf zu verlieren #y
Tröste dich damit, dass dieser "mickrige" 75er - dank Veitelei - immer noch wie 'n Meter aussieht #h

Damit's nicht Off-Topic wird: Hab vier Barsche bis 10 cm gefangen.









Jemand anders auch.


----------



## jvonzun (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende ging es bei uns endlich mit der Eisfischerei los! Das Wetter war traumhaft und die Fische hungrig. Am Samstag gab es Fische bis 55cm,am Sonntag bis 57cm.


----------



## TioZ (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.. sehr schicke Bilder.

Wie ist die Nummer mit den Köderboxen eigentlich ausgegangen.. haste noch was wieder bekommen?

MfG

TioZ


----------



## jvonzun (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

leider war die Sicht in 30m Tiefe unter 3m und sie konnten keine grosse Fläche absuchen. Sie haben sie leider nicht gefunden, evtl. gehen sie nochmals,wenn die Sicht sicher 10m beträgt,habe jedoch keine grossen Hoffnungen.


----------



## masterpike (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde, besonders zur Rhein-Meefo!!!

Hier meine bisherigen Winterfänge:

Eisangeln...
















Und den ersten Zander gab es am Wochenende auch noch:











Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mein Angeljahr 2013 hat bisher sehr gut begonnen... 

bei 3 Angeltagen konnte ich einen 63 cm Hecht beim Spinnfischen zum Landgang überreden und bei einem Ansitz konnte dieser 74 cm Hecht nicht nein sagen zum Rotauge... :q

das kann gerne so weiter gehen... 

Dickes Petri allen Fängern, sehr schöne Fische zu sehen... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 #h


----------



## loete1970 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Eisangler

@jvonzun

Ist das auf Bild 3 die GoPro-Kamera? Wir (mein Sohn und ich) überlegen, ob wir uns diese auch zulegen sollen und könnten sie dann auch im Winterurlaub nutzen. Ist die Kamera zum Angeln pratikabel nutzbar, oder eher Mist?

Danke für ein Feedback und Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## TJ. (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pertie an alle erfolgreichen

Ich war auch los am Neckar
Nachdem ich gestern Geschneidert hatte trotz 1,5h angeln zu zweit 
musste ich heute einfach raus.
Denn wenn ich eins vom Neckar weis dann das.
*Niemals Aufgeben*
Heute wieder am Wasser angekommen der erste Wurf der köder sinkt ab
kommt aber irgendwie nicht am grund an sofort setzte ich einen Anhieb.
Und? Wiederstand jedoch nur wiederstand.
Und dann setzte er sich doch in bewegung schnell war klar das muss ein Wels.
Nach ein paar fluchten sah ich ihn auch das erste mal. Kein rieße aber mein erster wels 2013 jetzt muss nur noch alles klappen.
Der Köder saß gut und ich versuchte den drill so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Aber sobanld der wels am ufer war gab er gas.
Nachdem er dieses spiel zweimal wiederholt hatte war er endlich so weit.
Ich griff mit der Linken Hand ins Maul und???
Passt   
Aber jetzt will ich ihn euch auch mal zeigen.
1,03m mein erster 2013 und sogar mein erster wels mit Schnee aufm Bild




Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stonie (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@loete1970

Die GoPro ist extrem tauglich !!!

Schau doch mal Youtube GoPro und Fischen, angeln oder Fish...

LG
Markus


----------



## Spinnenfänger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zum wels TJ. und das beim ersten wurf! #h


----------



## loete1970 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Stonie

Danke für die Info


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

80cm von gerade eben es lohnt sich doch bei diesen temperaturen raus zu gehn


----------



## jvonzun (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Ist das auf Bild 3 die GoPro-Kamera? Wir (mein Sohn und ich) überlegen, ob wir uns diese auch zulegen sollen und könnten sie dann auch im Winterurlaub nutzen. Ist die Kamera zum Angeln pratikabel nutzbar, oder eher Mist?


 
ja,das ist eine.habe sie ganz neu,konnte damit aber 8 livebisse aufnehmen!bin noch am schneiden des videos.die kamera ist super auf kurze distanz,wenn du etwas in 20m entfernung filmen möchtest,ist sie nicht so gut,da kein zoom.


----------



## bounceya (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ging es bei uns endlich mit der Eisfischerei los! Das Wetter war traumhaft und die Fische hungrig. Am Samstag gab es Fische bis 55cm,am Sonntag bis 57cm.



Wie geil ist das denn! Ein Traum :m wo ist das wenn man mal fragen darf :k


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage!

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich heute bei - 4 Grad und eisigem Ostwind echt überzeugt war, dass die Erfolgsserie der letzten Wochen mal ein Ende haben würde. Hört sich komisch an, aber eigentlich wollte ich nur mal ein bisschen an die frische Luft. Zunächst sah auch alles so aus, als ginge nix, denn für ca. zwei Stunden herrschte Totentanz. Nicht mal ein Brassenrucker oder der Ansatz eines Bisses. 
Aber dann kam er doch, der unerwartete und kaum spürbare Tock. Ein kleiner Zander mit großem Hunger. Irgendwie hat der mich schon gefreut, bei diesen Bedingungen.




Und er gab auch Motivation zum Weitermachen, denn spätestens nachdem ich kurz darauf meinen Köder bei einem Hänger einbüßte, wäre ansonsten Schluss gewesen.
Neu montiert und nochmal die kalten Finger verdrängt. Und dann.... ein Zupfer... nein ein Hänger .... doch nicht, der bewegt sich ja.... was denn nun.... ahhhh, da waren die Kopfstöße .... und die fielen heftig aus. Die Rollenbremse musste aufgedreht werden. Eine gute Minute später war das Ergebnis des "sinnlosen" Angeltages an Land. Saufett und das bei ungroßzügig gemessenen 94 Zentimetern. Der Sea-Shad hat's wieder gerichtet.




Das war dann der Zeitpunkt, den Heimweg anzutreten. Ich wollte ja schließlich nur mal an die frische Luft. ;-)


----------



## Eckhaard (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Veit!

Petri zu dem Zander!

Sag mal hast Du keine Probleme mit zufrierenden Ringen bei -4°C?

Gruß, David


----------



## HeK (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sieht wie ne mono oder fluorocarbon aus.


----------



## Doze (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



HeK schrieb:


> sieht wie ne mono oder fluorocarbon aus.



eher nach einer stroft 

Doze


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ganz genau, das ist eine geflochtene Stroft Typ S. Die ist so eng geflochten, dass man sie auch bei Frost noch verwenden kann. Natürlich gibt es dennoch Probleme mit gefrorenen Ringen, aber inzwischen sag ich mir einfach "Augen zu und durch" und das geht auch. Außer etwas Wurfweitenverlust passiert nicht viel.


----------



## DerBull (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Ganz genau, das ist eine geflochtene Stroft Typ S. Die ist so eng geflochten, dass man sie auch bei Frost noch verwenden kann. Natürlich gibt es dennoch Probleme mit gefrorenen Ringen, aber inzwischen sag ich mir einfach "Augen zu und durch" und das geht auch. Außer etwas Wurfweitenverlust passiert nicht viel.



Ist das mit der Stroft Typ R auch möglich? Ist die auch so eng geflochten?


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Derbull: Die habe ich zwar auch auf einer Rolle, bei Frost war sie allerdings noch nie im Einsatz. Sie hat keine so glatte Oberfläche, wie die Typ S -soviel steht fest. Insgesamt hab ich von der Typ R den Eindruck, dass sie überschätzt wird. Zweifellos eine sehr gute Schnur, aber den Preisunterschied zu einer Power Pro halte ich nicht für gerechtfertigt. Außer, dass die Stroft etwas weicher ist (PP muss man erst einfischen) und leiser in den Ringen, kann ich keinen Unterschied erkennen.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Derbull, die R kannst du bei Frost genauso wie alle anderen Geflechtschnüre vergessen. Ich habe sie mir auch mal geholt und kann der Aussage von Veit nur zustimmen. Dann lieber wieder PP.

Gruß Ole


----------



## Klaus Brühl (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Veit, samma, wann kann man denn endlich deine neue Rute kaufen?


----------



## carpjunkie (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meinst du damit fängst du dann genauso wie er?:q:q


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@veit  
heute am S............l abgeschneidert oder was????


----------



## Veit (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Mr. B: Dickes Petri an Euch! Sehr geile Fische! :m

@ carpjunkie: Ich hoffe NICHT, dass jemand ernsthaft meint, dass er mit einer bestimmten Rute mehr fängt. Der Angler fängt doch schließlich den Fisch, nicht das Tackle. ;-)

@ Rapfenkiller84: Ja, verschiedene Stellen probiert, aber leider kein Fisch. Sollte nicht sein, aber das gehört zum angeln. Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht wieder.  ;-)


----------



## English Pike (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da sind ja ein paar schoene Fische rausgekommen Jungs 

Ich war die Tage auch unterwegs und konnte seit dem 1. Januar die folegenden Hechte zum kurzen Landgang ueberreden.






















Viele Gruesse von der Insel |wavey:


----------



## carpjunkie (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> @ carpjunkie: Ich hoffe NICHT, dass jemand ernsthaft meint, dass er mit einer bestimmten Rute mehr fängt. Der Angler fängt doch schließlich den Fisch, nicht das Tackle. ;-)




Da gebe ich dir VOLLKOMMEN Recht!!
Andererseits kann selbst der Vettel die Formel 1 
nicht mit nem Polo gewinnen.
Also muss eben alles zusammen passen #6


----------



## jvonzun (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Ich war gestern wieder einmal auf der Melchsee Frutt, schönes Wetter und schöne Fische gab es als Zugabe!


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Veit, samma, wann kann man denn endlich deine neue Rute kaufen?


 

Also wenn ich das mal ganz laienhaft kommentieren darf. Ich glaube die Rute auf dem Bild ist nicht die "Veit-Rute". Wenn ich mich an andere Bilder erinnere hatte die "Veit-Rute" einen ziemlich langen Korkgriff vor der Rolle. 

Diese Rute hier sieht um Längen besser aus. Sollte sich am Griff was geändert haben und dies nun das neue Design der "Veit-Rute" sein dann dickes Kompliment, sieht klasse aus. 

Also was ist das nun für eine Rute auf dem Foto?


----------



## Veit (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Rute auf dem Foto ist eine Mitchell Mag Pro-Lite Evo. ;-)


----------



## loete1970 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> ja,das ist eine.habe sie ganz neu,konnte damit aber 8 livebisse aufnehmen!bin noch am schneiden des videos.die kamera ist super auf kurze distanz,wenn du etwas in 20m entfernung filmen möchtest,ist sie nicht so gut,da kein zoom.



Gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch einer von gestern:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich habe hier nun mal ausgemistet und diese leidliche "Diskussion" gelöscht.

Persönliche Differenzen werden nicht im Board ausgetragen*!*


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

tach petri an alle :q
mein heutiger 74er .


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri!! hast ihm aber schön eins aufs auge gegeben


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri!!!


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> petri!! hast ihm aber schön eins aufs auge gegeben


danke 
passiert leider mal |rolleyes


----------



## rudini (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!:m

....ich hab auch einen

Cheers


----------



## Kotzi (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hmmmm... Sashimi...
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...geiler Fisch Tilo...Petri !!!!...mehr davon !!!!


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri !geiler fisch


----------



## mathei (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



rudini schrieb:


> Petri!:m
> 
> ....ich hab auch einen
> 
> Cheers



petri, ist bei euch schon wieder sommer


----------



## Colophonius (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal ne dumme Frage:
was für eine Fischart ist das? Sieht aus, wie ne Mischung aus Forelle und Makrele


----------



## Justsu (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klugscheißmodus an: 

Das dürfte ein Kahawai (Google sagt dazu "Lachsbarsch"(!?)) sein...

Hatte auch schon mal das Vergenügen da unten zu fischen |rolleyes

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Allround Angla (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Justsu schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus an:
> 
> Das dürfte ein Kahawai (Google sagt dazu "Lachsbarsch"(!?)) sein...
> 
> ...



Du hast vergessen den Klugscheißmodus auszuschalten :m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tilo geiler fisch.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rudini (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

THX @ all!

Jep Kahawei is genau richtig...laut Literatur sollen die nur bis 2,5kg werden...meine ersten drei waren allerdings schon deutlich dicker...denke mehr als 4kg geht dann aber auch nicht...auf jeden Fall absolut traumhafte Fighter!!...bis 1KG noch net so...aber darüber bringen die schon richtig Spaß!!

Und ja...hier is mitten im Sommer...den Tag war allerdings ordentliches Pi..wetter...wollte eigentlich endlich mal n Snapperspot ansteuern aber es blieb bei dem Kahawei...und völlig durchnässten Klamotten:m
Aber ich geb net auf!

Cheers!#h

...ach hier...manche wohl sogar bis 6KG...goil...so einen hol ich mir noch!:vik:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arripis_trutta


----------



## Bela B. (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri heil zu den Fängen.

Gestern wurde bei meinem Sohn ( Raubbrasse ) und mir das Eisangeln eröffnet.Wir konnten am Vorrmittag einige Barschen bis 25cm mit Zocker und Blinkern überlisten.












Heute versuchten wir es am Nachmittag nochmals.Dabei spielte das Wetter leider nicht mit.Erst gab es Eisregen und später kam noch Schneefall hinzu.Der Wind blieb heute zum Glück aber aus.Dennoch waren die Barsche in Beißlaune.
Die zwei größten Barsche waren heute 34cm und 36cm.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Eis-Barschen! Sehr gelungene Bilder!


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Schöne Fische...


----------



## rudini (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!#6


----------



## Der-Graf (28. Januar 2013)

Petri Heil zu den schicken Eisbarschen! Der von deinem Sohnemann hat ja nen prächtigen Wanst!


----------



## jvonzun (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war das ganze Wochenende wieder in den Bergen!











dann habe ich endlich das Video zusammengeschnitten. Muss aber noch ein bisschen üben mit meiner neuen GoPro Kamera, zudem scheint es mir,dass ich es fast ein bisschen zu viel komprimiert habe!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4UT432NOe8


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schönes video ,schöne fische ...dickes petri!!! und mehr davon:l


----------



## Finke20 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

@jvonzun,

mit dem Video hast du mir eine Illusion kaputt gemacht :q.

Bei deinen Bilder dachte ich immer,  jvonzun steht allein auf dem verschneiten Bergsee, um dich nur die reine Natur und was muß ich jetzt sehen, massen von Anglern.

Sage mal kann es sein, dass die anderen nicht so viele Fische verhaften wie du?  

Ansonsten ein schönes Video mit sehr vielen Fischen. #6


----------



## jvonzun (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Finke20 schrieb:


> mit dem Video hast du mir eine Illusion kaputt gemacht :q.
> Bei deinen Bilder dachte ich immer, jvonzun steht allein auf dem verschneiten Bergsee, um dich nur die reine Natur und was muß ich jetzt sehen, massen von Anglern.
> Sage mal kann es sein, dass die anderen nicht so viele Fische verhaften wie du?


 
Leider ist man heutzutage kaum noch alleine am Eisangeln,denn es ist nur auf wenigen Seen in der Schweiz erlaubt und der Run ist enorm.

Auf diesen beiden Seen im Video bin ich neuerdings Guide,da werden an 3 Tagen in der Woche geführte Angeltouren angeboten,wo 20-25 Angler teilnehmen können.

Auf anderen Seen ist es täglich für jedermann offen, da stehen dann aber schnell mal 100 Fischer an der Eröffnung auf dem Eis.

Nö,die fangen einen Bruchteil von mir und sind froh,wenn sie einen oder zwei pro Tag haben . Normalerweise hake ich den Fisch und übergebe die Angelrute dann den Gästen,auf dem Video sind jedoch alles Freunde von mir,denen brauche ich es nicht zu übergeben,das lässt ihr Stolz nicht zu;-).


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2013)

Cooles Video!! ABER die Mucke is ein Drama!


----------



## daci7 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Cooles Video!! ABER die Mucke is ein Drama!



Meine Rede 
An der musik muss man arbeiten - die Fische, die Umgebung und das Angeln sind sensationell!


----------



## jvonzun (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Cooles Video!! ABER die Mucke is ein Drama!


 
dann müsst ihr mir aber für das nächste Video Musik-Vorschläge machen :c!


----------



## **bass** (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57045&page=742

immer mal reinschauen ; )


----------



## lsski (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



**bass** schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57045&page=742
> 
> immer mal reinschauen ; )



Verstehe ich nicht .............
:m oder in Luxenburg ist der Spritt ja billiger ?

Spaß modi aus

Super Video !! jvonzun
Tolle Sache so eine Aktion Cam.
Ich hab die Bullet 5S und muß auch noch üben.
Kann man bei der Go Pro nicht den Winkel einstellen ?
Dann wird die Welt ein wenig flacher.

Petri heil und weiter hin schöne Bilder und jetzt videos !

Ach ja mein Fangbericht:
2 Stunde am See mit Wobbler und co = null Kontakt !


----------



## buddah (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was du hakst die Fische und übergibst die Rute...heftig !! Ich hoff das war ein Scherz!


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



buddah schrieb:


> was du hakst die Fische und übergibst die Rute...heftig !! Ich hoff das war ein Scherz!



Wieso scherz? Ein guter Guide macht das so! #6

Wie immer geile bilder jvonzun! :m


----------



## ayron (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Hochseefischen läuft das auch nicht anders

Die armen Lakaien machen das Tackle fertig, bringen die Ruten aus und der mit Geld leiert den Fisch unter schmerzen ein.....


SO LÄUFT DAS NUNMAL:q


----------



## jvonzun (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja,die haben dann Freude,wenn sie auch einmal einen Fisch drillen können.
Wenn ich dann aber einmal einen 70+ Fisch dran habe,gebe ich sie schon nicht aus den Händen .


----------



## zanderzone (29. Januar 2013)

Wo ist das denn genau, jvonzu?


----------



## jvonzun (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier:

http://www.melchsee-frutt.ch/de/page.cfm/winter/eisfischen

hatte dieses Wochenende eine 5köpfige Truppe aus Deutschland. Ich hoffe,ich kann auch einmal jemanden von hier begrüssen, jedoch erst nächsten Winter,diese Saison ist komplett ausgebucht,ausser der Karfreitagsevent.

Andere Seen:
Öschinensee, Engstlensee, Arnensee

hier kann man auf eigene Faust gehen!


----------



## Willi Wobbler (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Raubfischfreunde

Der PaulParey Zeitschriftenverlag hat eine öffentliche *Petition* gestartet, um die Kormoranbestände europaweit zu reduzieren #6

Bitte unter unten stehendem Link informieren, beteiligen und weiterleiten:

*Petition* 

Schließlich geht es um eure zukünftigen Fangerfolge.


----------



## straleman (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander gabs leider nicht ,dafür nen netten beifang.Er wurde an der brustflosse gehakt und durfte auch gleich wieder weiter schwimmen der arme. 108cm ca.15kg


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@straleman
Petri zum Beifang :q:q


----------



## rudini (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!:g


----------



## soadillusion (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heute mal bissl unterwegs gewesen...ganz verrückt eigentlich.

Der erste Zander beißt, nen Kumpel schlägt an, bäm Sehne gerissen...so wir sehen wie die Pose nach links läuft. Der Fisch hängt also. So ich habe dann meine Grundangel genommen, 5 mal in die Richtung geworfen, bis ich die restliche Sehne dran hatte und so konnten wir dann den ersten Fisch doch noch landen...was ein Tag.
Der andere hat dann ganz normal gebissen und er kam ohne Probleme raus 

57 cm und 61 cm.


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri :q


----------



## raubfisch-ole (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen! Das nicht nur die großen Köder fangen durfte ich heute erleben. 3 Hechte auf Sébile Crankster 65. Hier ein 68er 





Gruß Ole


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War die letzten male mit Kamera los und hab nichts gefangen. Heute gabs dann ohne 2 Hechte. #d

Einmal auf nen Daiwa Tournament Currrent Master SR und einen auf nen 10cm Kopyto mit leichtem Kopf. Fische waren beide um die 4-5 Pfund und 60 cm, einer noch nen bisschen drüber.

Das bei 45 Minuten Angelzeit. |bigeyes


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fänger




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> War die letzten male mit Kamera los und hab nichts gefangen. Heute gabs dann ohne 2 Hechte. #d.....



So ist das mit Angeln. Alternativ kann man auch den Kescher zu hause lassen oder in ein Butterbrot beißen, beides fördert die Fängigkeit.


----------



## jvonzun (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wir waren gestern wieder auf dem Eis, neben Bachsaiblingen und Forellen, kam auch der erste Namaycush (54cm),der eine Saiblings-Speiseröhre am Tirolersystem nahm.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Petri den Fänger
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alternativ kann man auch 5mal am Tag anfangen einzupacken Geheimtip!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> wir waren gestern wieder auf dem Eis, neben Bachsaiblingen und Forellen, kam auch der erste Namaycush (54cm),der eine Saiblings-Speiseröhre am Tirolersystem nahm.



Petri zu dem schönen Fisch. Kenne mich mit solchen Fischen nicht so gut aus. Deswegen hab ich mal "Namaycush" gegoogelt und was kam zum Vorschein... unser Freund Jvonzun...
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...zIcbIsgahooHgBw&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQ9QEwAA&dur=345


----------



## raubfisch-ole (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ging es an die gute alte Saale ;-) Eigentlich rühmt man sich mit solchen Fängen ja nicht, aber einen in den Rücken  gehakten 174er Wels, rücklings am Zandergerät ( Shimano Yasei Aspius, Shimano Twin Power FC4000 und 0,15er Power Pro) zu landen, glückt wohl nicht jedem. Jetzt ist erstmal Rollenpflege angesagt. Der Drill dauerte ca. 20 Minuten und war einfach nur der Hammer!!!  









Gruß Ole


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heftiges Teil und dann an solchem Gerät!

Petri dazu und gut gedrillt (und wohl auch ein bisschen Glück dazu gehabt).


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Raubfisch -ole
erstmal dickes petri zum waller!
du hast den fisch ja nicht absichtlich gehakt und vor allem hast du ehrlicher weise dazu gesagt das er gehakt war!
Andere leute hätten ihn wahrscheinlich als gebissen verkauft und  ihm nen gummi ins maul gehangen :q:q:q
lg matze


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ah - hier ist also der"echte" Thread grade im ollen "offtopic-Thread" gepostet - Petri zu der Schleimbombe!

Petri Leute! 

Besonders an die letzten beiden Poster! Eure Bilder gefallen mir sehr!



Grüße JK


----------



## Upi (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen!
jkc Schönes Bild von dem Hecht und dir!!


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!

Dafür das das ein Selbstauslöserschuss aus der Hüfte ist und ich parallel noch meinen Hund davon abkommandieren musste sich direkt vor die Kamera zu stellen, bin ich auch hoch zufrieden.

Grüße JK


----------



## rudini (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Männers!!

Geiler Waller!...sehr schicker Hecht!:vik:


----------



## Veit (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach zweiwöchiger Pause war ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder fischen. Trotz recht großen Zeitaufwandes hielten sich die Fänge jedoch in Grenzen. Ganz erfolglos war es nicht, denn immerhin kamen ein ca. 60er und 73er Zander raus.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In den vergangenen Tagen habe ich es auch das eine oder andere Mal ans Wasser geschafft,trotz des hohen Wasserstandes und des doch zum Teil starken Windes,konnte ich einige Zettis aus dem Hauptstrom kitzeln...
Hier ein paar Fische zwischen 72cm und 81cm....dazu gesellten sich noch ein paar Fische um die 50/60cm....


----------



## carpfreak1990 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Arne, Geile Fische.


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Mr. Drillinger  dickes petri


----------



## carpjunkie (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haste fein gemacht Arne! 
Echt schöne Dinger


----------



## erik88 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habt ihr keine schonzeit?


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Mr. Drillinger ein fettes Petri!


----------



## rudini (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



erik88 schrieb:


> habt ihr keine schonzeit?



...jeder hat Schonzeit...nur wann -wo is unterschiedlich!

Petri Arnie...Du Halunke!!!#h

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....danke Männers...:m


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bitte bitte :q:q


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ....danke Männers...:m


nein wir haben zu danken. in der jahreszeit, bei wind und wetter, schöner erfolge zu sehen. diese können einem selbst animieren den hintern hoch zu bekommen, um fischen zu gehen. petri in dem sinne #h


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,


war heute mal spontan noch ne kleine Runde Gummi-fischen.

Seht selbst, was dabei herauskam...


Viele Grüße

Marcus


----------



## rudini (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..das is aber ne verdammt kleine Angel!:q|bigeyes

Petri!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, ein echt strammer Winterhecht.
Dickes Petri an den Fänger, ich glaub ich geh morgen auch mal wieder an den See :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lol, Japan Griff. :m

Ne im Ernst, fettes Petri Heil!

Ich wollte auch noch kurz los heute, hatte dann aber bei Regen und Schneesturm doch keine Lust. #d


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zur hechtdame:q


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Leute.

Tja, die Rute ist ne alte Speedmaster AX in 2,70m.

:q


----------



## hechtomat77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum dicken Winterhecht#6

Nach dem das Jahr für mich bis jetzt sehr mühsam angefangen hat(viele Angeltage, wenig Fische) konnte ich gestern Nachmittag mal wieder was anständiges aus dem Rhein zaubern:






79cm:k

Der Zander konnte bei Hochwasser einem 5" Bass Assassin Sea Shad in firetiger nicht widerstehen.

An alle die Schonzeitfrust haben und meinen das überall Schonzeit herrscht, sei gesagt:
Bei uns am Hochrhein darf bis zum 15.04 auf Zander gefischt werden#h

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## rudini (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!...makelloser Fisch!:l


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bis 15.4.? oder bis 15.2.?
bis April wäre natürlich schon ziemlich krass, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn es die regel nicht auch irgendwo gibt...

Aso natürlich Petri zu den klasse Fischen!! Die Prüfungszeit lässt mir keine Chance!


----------



## hechtomat77 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aalredl schrieb:


> bis 15.4.? oder bis 15.2.?
> bis April wäre natürlich schon ziemlich krass, würde mich aber nicht wundern wenn es die regel nicht auch irgendwo gibt...
> 
> Aso natürlich Petri zu den klasse Fischen!! Die Prüfungszeit lässt mir keine Chance!



Zanderschonzeit beginnt am 16.04., die Hechtschonzeit dagegen bereits am 16.02. 

Ein Verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit Laichschweren Fischen ist für mich Ehrensache. Glitschige Gesellen, diese grossen Zander. Die Flutschen mir immer aus der Hand


----------



## jkc (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Fische Leute!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Petri zum dicken Winterhecht#6
> 
> Nach dem das Jahr für mich bis jetzt sehr mühsam angefangen hat(viele Angeltage, wenig Fische) konnte ich gestern Nachmittag mal wieder was anständiges aus dem Rhein zaubern:
> 
> ...


 
Hey Stephan, 


Hammer Fisch! Petri!!!!

Mein Hecht hat übrigens auch auf nen Sea Shad gebissen. Länge: 5 inch, Farbe: Opening Night!
Mein Lieblingsköder 2012/2013.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri ihr Erfolgreichen Jäger! Ich hab heute mal meine neue Vertikal Combo entjungfert, auch wenn es  nicht "das" Prachtexemplar ist, bin ich trotzdem stolz wie Bolle und  schön sah er dazu auch noch aus! Hier der 61er der eine große Hairy  Mairy voll genommen hat





Gruß Ole


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri @Raubfisch-ole:q


----------



## Colophonius (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, das Foto von dem Zander gefällt mir echt gut  Petri raubfisch-ole!


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all! Schöne Fische dabei.
Nach drei nicht verwerteten Bissen, konnte ich heute doch noch einen guten 85er Zander verhaften


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nich schlecht Veit!

Petri!


----------



## Schabrackentapir (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den fischen, lasst sie euch schmecken. Ihr habts verdient ...:l


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an dich Veit,
ist immer wieder ne Freude deine Bilder anzusehen, besonders im Winter, dass motiviert einen zusätzlich.
Kleine Frage am Rande:
Ist das eine Shimano Lesath Ultra, die du da fischst?
Wollte mir dieses Jahr mal ne "Edelrute" ala Lesath BX oder Lesath Ultra gönnen.


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Talsperrenjäger: Nein, das ist was aus der "Mittelklasse": Mitchell Mag Pro-Lite Evo - 2,68 m.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri @ all! Schöne Fische dabei.
> Nach drei nicht verwerteten Bissen, konnte ich heute doch noch einen guten 85er Zander verhaften


 
Hey Veit!

auch hier noch einmal: PETRI!

Schöner Fisch!

Marcus:m


----------



## Dunraven (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht 2013, 98 cm.
Gewicht keine Ahnung, der schwimmt wieder. 
Ein sehr schöner Start und ein neuer personal best.


----------



## mathei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

guter einstand.petri


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische! Petri Heil..


----------



## Fury87 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Hecht, und cool, dass er wieder schwimmen durfte. :m


----------



## rudini (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Petri ihr Erfolgreichen Jäger! Ich hab heute mal meine neue Vertikal Combo entjungfert, auch wenn es  nicht "das" Prachtexemplar ist, bin ich trotzdem stolz wie Bolle und  schön sah er dazu auch noch aus! Hier der 61er der eine große Hairy  Mairy voll genommen hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...schööönes Foto!#6


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen#h,

da sieht man auf jeden Fall, dass sich das Angeln auch in der kalten Jahreszeit lohnt.

Schöne Fische, Dunraven und Raubfisch-Ole!:m


----------



## alfred tetzlaff (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

"Beifang" beim Barschangeln 102cm durfte nach kurzem Foto wieder weiter schwimmen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zur big mama und den barschen!!#6


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*DICKES PETRI* Jungs zu den klasse Fischen hier... #6

vorallem zum netten "Beifang"... :vik:


----------



## Glenneangler (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Petri an alle Fänge.
Ich könnte heute auch nochmal kurz vor der Schonzeit eine Mama zum Fototermin überreden. Hatte glatt 90 cm und ca.14 Pfund
*


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, 14 pfd geht ja schon. :m

Meine Gewässer beherbergen überwiegen nur solche 3-8 Pfd. Fritten. #t


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Glenneangler,

ein DICKES Petri aus Delbrück nach Lippstadt.

Schönes Tier.#6


:vik:Marcus


----------



## zalem (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Glenneangler schrieb:


> *Petri an alle Fänge.
> Ich könnte heute auch nochmal kurz vor der Schonzeit eine Mama zum Fototermin überreden. Hatte glatt 90 cm und ca.14 Pfund
> *



großes petri echt nice Fang,


----------



## zalem (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



alfred tetzlaff schrieb:


> "Beifang" beim Barschangeln 102cm durfte nach kurzem Foto wieder weiter schwimmen.




auch sehr nice als Beifang  :k  Petrii  #h


----------



## motocross11 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

gestern abend völlig erschöpft vom Rügener Bodden zurück gekommen und ich bin immer noch voller Adrenalin. Das war wohl das geilste Wochenende meines Lebens und wird sich so schnell wohl nicht wiederholen. Wir fingen in den 2 Tagen mit 5 Mann 110 Hechte, davon 4 Fische über 90 cm und 8 über der Metermarke. Ich war vor dem Wochenende fest entschlossen endlich meinen ersten Fisch über 1 m zu fangen und hoffte auf etwas Glück. Aber das ich nach 2 Tagen 24 Hechte und davon 5 über 1 m zu buchen stehen haben werde, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Die Damen waren 101, 103, 112, 115 und 119 cm groß. Mir sind außerdem noch eine Dicke Mama im Drill ausgestiegen und ein Fisch der etwa mitte 90 war und kurz vorm Boot biss, nach dem Anhieb wieder ausgestiegen. Also dieses Wochenende wird mich ganz gut über die Schonzeit retten. Leider hab ich nur von den 4 Meterhechten vom Samstag Fotos, das Foto von der Sonntagsdame folgt noch.


----------



## rudini (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!!...Wahnsinn!!...da wär ich auch gerne dabei gewesen..obwohl ich gar nicht so auf Hechtangeln stehe...da würd ich ne Ausnahme machen!!!:vik:

Cheers


----------



## xsxx226 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Hechten!


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zu den dicken Hechten!!! Das muss mal n Adrenalin Pur Wochenende gewesen sein!!!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...ein dickes Petri in die Fängerrunde...


|bigeyes...ein besonderes Petri zu den dicken Hecht "Muddis"...was für ne Strecke !!!!!

Mein WE war sehr durchwachsen,am Samstag gab es zwei Zander in den 60ern,am Sonntag gab es Randeis...und für mich nicht einen Zupfer...so what...


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri du zetti lunzer:q


----------



## motocross11 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier die 112er Mutti vom Sonntag noch als Nachtrag.


----------



## LOCHI (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Hier die 112er Mutti vom Sonntag noch als Nachtrag.



Hättest vielleicht an den Tag nen Lottoschein ausfüllen sollen 
Petri!


----------



## nordbeck (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hammer fänge. find vor allem hecht 2 wegen der zeichnung am bauch super!

was hängt bei fisch 3 am kiemendeckel? das rote mein ich


----------



## motocross11 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da hing ein kiemenbogen raus. Muss aber schon ne alte Verletzung gewesen sein, da der Köder ganz vorne im Maul saß und er auch nicht blutete. Ach ja natürlich schwimmen alle Hechte wieder.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurz vor der Schonzeit ging mir an unserem kleinen Flüsschen noch dieser Hecht an den Haken!
Für dieses Gewässer schon über der Durchschnittsgröße...
http://img17.*ih.us/img17/6185/img1226bearbeitet.jpg


----------



## Dikay (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster dieses Jahr, biss auf einen Fox Slugger Shad...
Hat beim Drill leider ins Ankerseil gebissen, wurde dadurch bei der Landung ein wenig verletzt, war im Wasser allerdings wieder Munter.

Achja, 98cm :m


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zum quasi neujahrshecht


----------



## Siever (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute, Leute, habt ihr schon geile Fische im neuen Jahr gefangen! Dickes Petri!  Ich kam in diesem Jahr erst 4 mal ans Wasser. 3mal nur jeweils eine Stunde und einmal ein paar Stunden bei Minusgraden am Forellenzirkus (mein Ersatzprogramm für die Angelsucht bei extremen Hochwasser im Winter). Dabei gingen wenigstens 3 Fische an den Haken. Endlich mal wieder was an der Leine... .






Gestern musste ich einfach noch mal den letzten Tag vor der Schonzeit ausnutzen. Bei 0 Grad und dichtem Schneetreiben stellte ich mich für eine Stunde ans Wasser und schleppte ein paar Gummis in Zeitlupe über den Grund. Eigentlich dachte ich schon gar nicht mehr an einen Fisch, als es in einer Ruhephase des Köders  plötzlich brachial einschlug. Da hatte wohl eine dicke Dame ordentlich zugelangt, wie man am zerrupften Schwanzende erkennen konnte. Leider war ich ohne Angsthaken unterwegs#q Naja, mal ist man Hund, mal ist man Baum. Die 2 Kormorane und 4 Haubentaucher vor Ort hatten da gestern mehr Fangglück... .
Euch allen eine gute Hechtschonzeit


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> ... Da hatte wohl eine dicke Dame ordentlich zugelangt, wie man am zerrupften Schwanzende erkennen konnte...



Alter, was triffst Du denn für Damen?! 

Oder um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen: Ferkelfahnder wo bist Du?!!!


:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Siever (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für nix,  Joschka...  . Ich brech ins Essen.  Dass hier alles missverstanden werden muss. #q
Da müssen wir am Wasser drüber reden...

|rolleyes


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Da hatte wohl eine dicke Dame ordentlich zugelangt, wie man am zerrupften Schwanzende erkennen konnte. Leider war ich ohne Angsthaken unterwegs



Der Satz ist natürlich auch mal ne Steilvorlage...   Respekt!!!


----------



## jvonzun (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach längerer Angelpause und einigen Seefo-Schleppfahrten,wo nur kleine bissen, ging es gestern mal wieder aufs Eis. Leider bissen sie ganz schlecht,einen erwischte ich dann aber doch noch!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolles Bild, wie immer.... 
Welchen Köder fischst du da?


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Astreine Zeichnung! Petri Heil!


----------



## Stachelritter 008 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Jahreseinstieg, Petri Heil


----------



## jvonzun (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das ist ein Rotauge auf dem Tirolersystem, habe aber auch Lauben. Je nachdem,was ich im Herbst mit dem Senknetz erwische!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das vergangene WE begann gut,ich konnte am Freitag früher Feierabend machen...bin ans Wasser gefahren,Freunde getroffen....und noch einen ans Band bekommen (die Kollegen gingen auch nicht leer aus )....





Am Samstag früh am Wasser gewesen,direkt ne Beissphase erwischt...2-3 Bisse verpennt,einen im Drill verloren...einen kurz zum Landgang überredet...





Am Sonntag noch früher am Wasser gewesen...doch was soll ich sagen...es war ein Tag komplett ohne Kontakt für mich...
Kollege Jan hatte da etwas mehr Glück...





Es war ein komplett rundes WE am Wasser...es gab Fisch,ich war in guter Gesellschaft,traf nette Kollegen am Wasser...hatte Spaß...das Wetter war akzeptabel....alles gut.


----------



## rudini (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Yeah!!:vik:..



Petri Ihr zwo!


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri ihr beiden :q


----------



## phirania (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

retri tolle fische,gute bilder da freut sich das auge....


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es war sehr zäh heute...Schnee,Regen & Wind von allem etwas...und kurz vor Ende gab es dann noch einen Zielfisch...


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri @Mr.Drillinger


----------



## Dakes87 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Erst einmal dickes Petri zu euren Fischen Mr.Drillinger!!

Also bei uns in Köln ging die letzte Zeit auch relativ wenig.
Deswegen habe ich mich gefreut das ich anscheinend nen guten Winterspot für Barsch gefunden habe. Auch dort muss man sich seine Fische erarbeiten, doch wenn etwas beißt dann meistens etwas gutes 
Hier mal 3 Barsche von letzter Woche..
Gruß Daniel



42er








42er











43er


----------



## Siever (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri! Was für eine geile Zeichnung von dem Barsch auf den letzten beiden Bildern...


----------



## Dakes87 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dank Dir Siever! 
Ja der hat echt wiedererkennungswert! Hoffe das ich ihn nochmal erwische wenn er 50 hat 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...Petri zu den geilen Barschen !!!


----------



## Siever (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach komm Mr.Drillinger, deine Zander in den letzten Woche sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern  Ich will auch!!!


----------



## rudini (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Ach komm Mr.Drillinger, deine Zander in den letzten Woche sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern



...findest Du??


Petri an alle Fänger und ganz besonders an Mr.Arnie:m

Cheers#h


----------



## aesche100 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt der auch als Raubfisch?


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2013)

Neee, dat isn Monster 
Petri


----------



## spike999 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

als friedfisch würd ich den nicht grad bezeichnen...

petri heil :m


----------



## mathei (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ganz klar raubplötze. die zählen. petri dazu und natürlich zu den anderen fischen


----------



## jvonzun (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zu klein für einen Raubfisch|supergri!
Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## LOCHI (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Lachs! Petri!!


----------



## Veit (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach längerer Pause ging es gestern abend mal wieder auf Zander. Binnen gut zwei Stunden gab es ein paar Fehlbisse, einer war aber zu unvorsichtig. Mit 83 cm durchaus vorzeigbar.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern und vorgestern für ein paar stunden am Wasser und ein paar Fische konnte ich auch erwischen. 50/70/80er, die Fotos sind zwar nicht die besten aber man erkennt den Fisch ja 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri euch beiden. Ich hoffe mal das die nächsten Tage wärmer werden damit die Talsperren endlich auftauen.
Wenn man eure Fangfotos ansieht, juckts einem schon in den Fingern


----------



## raubfisch-ole (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der 70iger sieht aber mächtig gewaltig aus Petri dazu!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...@carpfreak1990...dir Jonas ein dickes Petri....


----------



## jens37 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus Gemeinde,

Diese Mama hab ich noch am letzten Tag bevor die Schonzeit beginnt zum kurzen Landgang überreden können.





Gruß Jens


----------



## Thunderstruck (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Jonas ...Petri zu den schönen Fischen

Beifang beim zandern


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...dir ein dickes Petri zum Waller,bis morgen früh |supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, 

@raubfisch-ole: Die Jungs sind imom gut im Futter ich musste den 70er mit nehmen der hatte gute 3kg.

@Thunderstruck: Petri dir zum Wels. Hol morgen was raus.

@  Mr.Drillinger: Hol was Raus morgen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## mathei (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri jungs. wenn es jetzt bei uns warm bleibt, werde ich das boot in 2 wochen zu wasser lassen und mir einen frühjahrshecht holen.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (1. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hau mich wech!:q Na dann lass ihn dir mal schmecken.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (2. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Urian! Weiter so...


----------



## Dakes87 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!!
Dienstag konnte ich wieder an den Rhein, und habe meine Stelle angesteuert wo ich die letzte Zeit gute fänge verbuchen konnte. Erst ging nix und auf einmal waren die Barsche da. Ein paar fehlbisse, aber dann habe ich noch 2 erwischt.
Als erstes ein 45er und ca. 10 minuten später ein 44er Barsch. Da der  Barsch mein Zielfisch #1 ist war die Freude natürlich riesig!! Auch macht die feinere Rute nen riesen Spaß! Und ich schaue nun ob ich noch eine "alte" 702 Rocksweeper iwo bekommen kann.
Gruß Daniel

44er








45er


----------



## igiigi (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang heute 
meine kleine Spikee wurde ganz schön vergewaltigt 
Geplannt waren Großbarsche...


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner Fisch. Petri dazu.
 Aber sind Barben kurz vor der Laichzeit (ich weiss, sind noch 3 Monate ..) nicht ungeniessbar bis hin zu ""giftig""?


----------



## HerrHamster (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Dakes87 
Petri und SEHR geile Bilder!!


----------



## drilling22 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> schöner Fisch. Petri dazu.
> Aber sind Barben kurz vor der Laichzeit (ich weiss, sind noch 3 Monate ..) nicht ungeniessbar bis hin zu ""giftig""?


 
Bei Barben ist dann nur der Rogen giftig, wenn man beim Ausnehmen aufpasst passiert da nichts. Besonders giftig ist das auch nicht, du kriegst "nur" richtig üble Bauchschmerzen.

Wie groß war denn die Barbe?


----------



## Kotzi (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bauchlappen sollte man je nach Ausbildung des Rogens nach Hörensagen auch weglassen.


----------



## ulfisch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische Barbe und Barsche.
Tja 2 so tolle Zielfische da haste das blöde Grinsen den ganzen tag nicht mehr weg bekommen oder?:m
Geht mir zumindest so.


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri jungs :q:q:q


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern drei hart erkämpfte Bisse gehabt! Zwei konnten gelandet werden, der Dritte ist im Drill ausgestiegen...

http://img829.*ih.us/img829/7168/67292535.jpg

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/6107/64989214.jpg


----------



## jvonzun (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super Barschfotos!


----------



## Thunderstruck (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sonne, Wasser..... und FISCH!

Was will Man(n) mehr

Konnte vorlegen mit einem Endsiebziger





Bis Matze mich mit einem 88er "abkochte"

Petri!


----------



## carpjunkie (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne dinger jungs!!
Und der 88er ist ja mehr als makellos...


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (5. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...schöne Elbdrachen,dickes Petri euch beiden....|supergri


----------



## carpfreak1990 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri euch beiden, geile fische.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

WOW, echt klasse Zettis!!!! #6

Kann ich mit meinem Zander nicht wirklich gegen anstinken! Habe mich allerdings bei 5 Stunden fischen und nur einem Biss doch sehr gefreut, dass es kein Schniepel war... :q

http://img221.*ih.us/img221/4107/img1244board.jpg

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/1958/img1246board.jpg


----------



## Raubbrasse (6. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war es endlich soweit.Nach der Schule am späten Nachmittag ging es  zu unserem Vereinssee. Das Gewässer war zur Hälfte Eisfrei.Ich wollte  endlich meine DS Rute Entschneidern.Leider wollten die Barsche heute  keinen Tauwurm,dafür konnte ich aber einen 54cm langen Hecht mit Wurm  überlisten.Der Drill am leichten Gerät war einfach super.

Raubbrasse


----------



## rudini (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Matze!!..Petri Roland!!..Petri allen Fängern!#h


----------



## Klaus Brühl (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubbrasse schrieb:


> Heute war es endlich soweit.Nach der Schule am späten Nachmittag ging es  zu unserem Vereinssee. Das Gewässer war zur Hälfte Eisfrei.Ich wollte  endlich meine DS Rute Entschneidern.Leider wollten die Barsche heute  keinen Tauwurm,dafür konnte ich aber einen 54cm langen Hecht mit Wurm  überlisten.Der Drill am leichten Gerät war einfach super.
> 
> Raubbrasse



Dit is verboten, mein Junge. Auch wenn nur ein Wurm dran ist.


----------



## ameisentattoo (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ist daran verboten?
Gehört Wurm zur bevorzugten Hechtbeute?

#q
Micky


----------



## Tylle (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Dit is verboten, mein Junge. Auch wenn nur ein Wurm dran ist.




Von mir auch,völliger Unsinn!!!

Was ist an einer Montage mit Tauwurm und Einzelhaken verboten?Auch in der Schonzeit?!
Dann dürft sich ja keiner auf Schleien hinsetzen weil ja nen Hecht beißen könnte......|bigeyes

Es kann immer vorkommen das ein Hecht beißt,dieser wird eben schonend released und dann ist es gut!!!


----------



## _berliner_989_ (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn er mit der drop Shot montage geangelt hat dann isses verboten ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



_berliner_989_ schrieb:


> Wenn er mit der drop Shot montage geangelt hat dann isses verboten ;-)



Stimmt nicht.

Es gibt Vereine, die das Dropshot, auch mit Tauwurm, als Spinnangeln verstehen und damit verboten haben, generell ist es aber garnicht verboten.

Hier in NRW kannst du das ganze Jahr (auch wärend der Hecht- oder Zanderschonzeit) mit Kunstköder oder Köderfisch angeln, geschonte Beifänge müssen dann halt zurück gesetzt werden.


----------



## _berliner_989_ (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ok dann nimm ich es zurück!! Bei uns ist kunstköderverbot  und dazu gehört bei uns auch das ds mit Wurm


----------



## tattoooi (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie sieht des denn dann in Brandenburg an DAV Gewässern aus? Sind da jetzt auch Kunstköder verboten da der Hecht Schonzeit hat??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Klaus Brühl (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es ist einfach unfair den Hechten gegenüber! Wenn man einen Tauwurm bewegt am DS anbietet ist das genau so, als ob man dort einen Twister dranhängen hat! 

Lasst einfach die Hechte in Ruhe ihr Frisöre!


----------



## _berliner_989_ (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



tattoooi schrieb:


> Wie sieht des denn dann in Brandenburg an DAV Gewässern aus? Sind da jetzt auch Kunstköder verboten da der Hecht Schonzeit hat??? |kopfkrat



Hab noch nie am dav Gewässer geangelt aber auch bei dav Gewässer muss das brandenburgische Fischerei Gesetz gelten!!! Angel nur in Berlin sry


----------



## tattoooi (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja das ist ja Selbstverständlich das die Fischereigesetze da auch gelten, war eher als allgemeine Frage gemeint...


----------



## _berliner_989_ (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ok ich hol mal meine Brandenburg Karte da müsste eig was drauf stehen


----------



## _berliner_989_ (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein Kunstköder sind nicht verboten!!! Gilt nur in Berlin das eine kunstköderverbot! Musst halt wenn du ein Fisch fängst der Schonzeit hast wieder zurücksetzen ;-)


----------



## tattoooi (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Info, des steht auf der DAV Karte nicht mit drauf...


----------



## raubfisch-ole (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Klausi, immer locker durch die Hose atmen! Der Jung wollte nur Barschen an der DS-Montage nachstellen, dass sich dann nen gieriger Hecht seinen Köder schnappt, war doch nicht vorrausschaubar. Also verurteile ihn nicht für sein handeln! Der Hecht schwimmt mit sicherheit wieder! (was willst auch mit so einer Fritte) Ich denke einigen schlägt die Schonzeit auf den Magen. Pflegt eure Rollen, Putzt eure Ruten oder was weis der Fuchs, aber diskutiert nicht über Belanglosigkeiten  Bevor ich es vergesse, Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Gruß Ole


----------



## senne (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Mensch Klausi, immer locker durch die Hose atmen! Der Jung wollte nur Barschen an der DS-Montage nachstellen, dass sich dann nen gieriger Hecht seinen Köder schnappt, war doch nicht vorrausschaubar. Also verurteile ihn nicht für sein handeln! Der Hecht schwimmt mit sicherheit wieder! (was willst auch mit so einer Fritte) Ich denke einigen schlägt die Schonzeit auf den Magen. Pflegt eure Rollen, Putzt eure Ruten oder was weis der Fuchs, aber diskutiert nicht über Belanglosigkeiten  Bevor ich es vergesse, Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
> 
> Gruß Ole



|good:

Ist schon irre mit welchen Problemen sich manche Menschen befassen, nur weil jemand mit einem Wurm zum Angeln geht. 

Da kann man dann nur hoffen, dass nicht irgendwann mal ein Hecht(lein) auf einen eingekurbelten Mais beißt, denn das könnte dann VERBOTEN  sein. 

Man Leute, lasst einfach die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## tattoooi (7. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## rudini (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..dat neue Yak heut mal eingeweiht...

noch net so groß wie die Kollegen hier..aber immerhin|rolleyes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN1xlSM4s_Y&list=UUoy3QQ_Y2AtdkFM_S28_8qw

Cheers#h


----------



## zanderzone (8. März 2013)

Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unfair den Hechten gegenüber! Wenn man einen Tauwurm bewegt am DS anbietet ist das genau so, als ob man dort einen Twister dranhängen hat!
> 
> Lasst einfach die Hechte in Ruhe ihr Frisöre!



Süß!! Wenn's erlaubt ist, dann los!!!!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...dir n Petri Tilo zu den Fischen und Glückwunsch zum neuen Yak !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Tilo!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ rudini- dann hast du ja noch luft nach oben#6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN1xlSM4s_Y&list=UUoy3QQ_Y2AtdkFM_S28_8qw


----------



## carpfreak1990 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tilo, die ganz großen kommen auch noch. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Franky D (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unfair den Hechten gegenüber! Wenn man einen Tauwurm bewegt am DS anbietet ist das genau so, als ob man dort einen Twister dranhängen hat!
> 
> Lasst einfach die Hechte in Ruhe ihr Frisöre!


 
immer ruhig blut wenn es numal so ist das ein hect einsteigt das kann passieren aber deshalb einfach aufs angeln verzichten zumal es nicht verboten ist ganz sicher nicht !


----------



## carpjunkie (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile dinger Tilo, fettes Petri!!

aber sachmal, was willste denn mit som Yak vieh??|kopfkrat
Essen??


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri tilo :q:q


----------



## rudini (8. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

thx @all....

@ Torben...neeee..zu zäh mein KaYAK ;D #h

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...94,d.dGI&fp=4ce1eeda951cdc7d&biw=1280&bih=683


----------



## carpjunkie (10. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So,jetzt will ich auch mal wieder 

Nach erfolgreicher Schneebeseitigung heute morgen,
beschloss ich gegen Nachmittag noch kurz die Elbe unsicher zu machen. Ein Glück hab ich meine Zandersachen immer fertig gepackt im Auto liegen und musste deswegen nur eben in die Klamotten schlüpfen und war 10min später endlich am Wasser! :l

Am Wasser angekommen ließen eisiger Ostwind und Schneeschauer
auf kein angenehmes Fischen schließen,aber egal, Rücken in den Wind und los, Fische fangen! #a
Das war definitiv die richtige Entscheidung wie sich am Ende des Tages herausstellte |supergri

Insgesamt sind es 6 schöne,hart erkämpfte, Zettis geworden,
zweimal mitte 50,dreimal Ende 70 und ein hübscher 85er,
alle Angaben ohne Gewähr da ich das Maßband nur grob anlege,außer bei Fischen ü80. Die beiden kleinen habe ich gleich im Wasser abgehakt,die Fotos sind von den 70er,
beim 80er war leider mein Fotograf(bester Kumpel) noch nicht da |rolleyes
2 Fische auf 6" Sea shad und die anderen auf 5,8" Fat Swing Impact :m
Schönen abend noch allerseits #h
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos |supergri





















und bei nassen,kalten Händen passiert sowas leider mal :m


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann ich nur bestätingen #r


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (10. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der erste schaut aus als würde er gleich platzen :m petri


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@carpjunkie 
 Geile Strecke! Fettes Petri dazu!#6


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2013)

Geile Fotos!! Dickes Petri!!


----------



## mLe (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Dinger! Petri!


----------



## pely66 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem schone fische!!!#6


----------



## Silvio.i (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:m 
Neidvolles petri aus MV


----------



## Fury87 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht schlecht, Petri.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri an den Fänger und hammergeile Fotos.
Hoffe wir werden in Zukunft noch mehr davon sehen #6


----------



## rudini (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Torben!:vik:


----------



## phirania (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

na von mir auch ein dickes petri.
das wären im moment auch meine traumfische.....


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tackle Berry Finn schrieb:


> der erste schaut aus als würde er gleich platzen :m petri



Seh ich auch so... #6 petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## carpjunkie (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke jungs!
War ein echt schönes Fischen


----------



## laxvän (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri auch von mir!
Vielleicht hätte ich doch nochmal einen Versuch starten sollen, bevor die Schonzeit beginnt.|kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes petri 

man wie ich das angeln vermisse.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...Dir Torben ein fettes Petri,da hast Du kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal richtig zugelangt !!!!!:vik:

Selbstverständlich war ich auch nochmal mit Freunden am Wasser,so kurz vor Beginn der Schonzeit,doch die Strecke von Torben konnten wir selbst mit mehreren Leuten nicht toppen...

Ich durfte am Freitag beginnen...




Am Samstag in der Früh kurz vorlegen....




Bevor Jan kräftig nachlegte.....


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri euch beiden.


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri euch beiden!
Schöne Fische die ihr da überlisten konntet


----------



## carpjunkie (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Dinger hab ihr da gelunzt 
Fettes Petri!
Kommt ihr vor der Schonzeit nochmal los
oder war das schon euer Abangeln?


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Torben...wahrscheinlich schon,falls ich mich nicht nochmal selber überrede ...aber eigentlich ist der Blick nun gen Ostsee gerichtet...


----------



## rudini (13. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs!!..besonders an Jan..der letzte sieht doch verdächtig nach nem neuen PB aus?!!

Cheers


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (13. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



rudini schrieb:


> Petri Jungs!!..besonders an Jan..der letzte sieht doch verdächtig nach nem neuen PB aus?!!
> 
> Cheers



So ist es Tilo!!! .... 82 hatte die gute Mutti  ..... Ich hoffe dieser PB wird ab Mai noch einwenig nach oben geschraubt . 

Danke Leutz !!!!!


----------



## rudini (13. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Freut mich!..echt schönes Tier!"lechz"

@Drillinger...viel Erfolg beim Ostseeangeln!!#h


----------



## Thunderstruck (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Perfekter Saisonabschluss


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hätte nicht besser sein können :q


----------



## Colophonius (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Grinsen spricht Bände - fettes Petri!


----------



## phirania (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zu den fischen geile strecke...
ab wann ist denn bei euch schonzeit?
müßte doch wie bei uns   31. 3.sein.


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern war letzter tag :c:c:c


----------



## Hot Rod (15. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In unserem Gewässerverbund schon seit dem 01.02. |gr: 

Greetz


----------



## carpfreak1990 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch beiden. das war ein super abschluss von euch. Jetzt ist ja erstmal Schonzeit.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## rudini (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PETRI!

BLUE COD von heut..davon gabs einige

Cheers


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri :q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...PETRI....:q:q


----------



## Thunderstruck (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber!

Petri Tilo!


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (18. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!


----------



## jvonzun (18. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

tolle Unterwasserfotos!


----------



## carpjunkie (18. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schick schick Tilo!
Petri!!


----------



## rudini (18. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...danke Leute!

Ich find solche Bilder auch einfach nur genial..deswegen hab ich mir extra ne Cam dafür gekauft...|bla:
...allerdings ist es schwerer als man denkt ,ein paar gute Pics zu schießen...besonders wenn man innem Kayak sitzt...ordentlich  Wind bläst ein "wenig Welle" noch dabei ist und man die Angel in einer Hand,mit dem zappelnden Fisch am anderen Ende und die Cam in der anderen unter Wasser hat ,in der Hoffnung den Fisch auch gut im Bild zu haben|znaika::q

...hoffentlich ist Eure Schonzeit und Kältewelle bald vorüber!

Cheers
Tilo


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ rudini, ich find solche Fangmeldungen klasse! Mal was anderes hier! 

Würde mich über nen paar mehr Infos freuen, auf was beissen die Kollegen und wie gehen sie im Drill ab und wie schmecken sie (falls entnommen).

Hau mal bisschen mehr Infos rein bei den Fischen die du grad fängst.

Auf jedenfall weiterhin Petri, will noch nen paar exotische Bilder sehen.

|bigeyes


----------



## gXrbx (19. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri!
Lass uns gern auch mal wissen, wie es zu solchen Fängen kommt. Die Tricks bringen's ;-)


----------



## rudini (19. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin ,Moin...

Blue Cod ....soll sehr gut schmecken..die bisherigen waren mir aber zu lütt zum entnehmen...die Fights sind ok...aber nicht spektakulär...beißen auf Fischfetzen,Sardine,Fleisch,Muscheln,Babysquid etc etc

Barracuda beißt auf schnell geführte blinker,kleine Speedjigs,schnelle Gummis,Fishfetzen,Livebaits ..Fight ist schon spektakulär..mit wahnsinnigen Fluchten..gibt aber relativ schnell auf!...ganz frisch schmekct das Filet sehr gut!..erinnert etwas an Makrele nur nicht so fett!

Kingfish...kleine lebende Kahaweis,größere Speedjigs oder Gummis oder Blinker..fight is was besonderes..vergleichbar mit Seelachs(die Diggen )gibt aber nicht so schnell auf!...schmekct ok..muß man glasig garen ,sonst wird er trocken!

Tarakihi..fischfetzen,Muscheln,Sardine etc;kein großer Kämpfer..aber ein super Speisefisch..kann man schön kross auf der Haut braten!

Khawei..schnell geführte Blinker(benutze hier auch viele meiner Mefoblinker,u.A.Snurrebrassen),gejiggte Gummis,Fischfetzen etc!...absolute geile Fights ,mit Sprüngen aus dem Wasser ,ähnlich Mefo...Fleisch erinnert an Schwertfisch..

Und mein Favorit als Speisefisch(unglaublich lecker!!!)ist Snapper..welchen ich leider bis dato noch nicht finden bzw.überlisten konnte!...beißt auf Fischfetzen;Sardinen Livebaits,Softbaits...die kleineren(bis 10kg)haben ein sehr zartes Fleisch und tolles Aroma von Muscheln;Krustentier und Meer..die Haut läßt sich schön kross braten ohne daß man sie großartig einritzen muß...bei den großeren wird die Haut schon etwas lederig und die Fleischfasern auch zu groß, so daß er nicht mehr soo zart ist!
Die Kämpfe sind glaub ich ok..so wie man es z.B.auf Youtube zu sehen kriegt.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKfRRb69fJg

Es gibt natürlich noch einige mehr, welche ich noch nicht wirklich kenne oder man ohne Boot kaum Chancen auf einen Fang hat..wie z.B. diese Genossen hier....gegessen hab ich die schon..sind auch super lecker...aber fangen geht fast nur mit Boot...Tiefseeangelei eben!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grouper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvOUKDVpt2w


Cheers
#h


----------



## Calle2000 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Hallo*
zum Abschluss des Winters,gefangen bei unserer Angeltour in Roermond vom 16.03.2013 von meinem Kumpel Lars (den Angelpapst aus der Eifel)|muahah: *Einen Zander 78 cm und 4,5 Kilo*


----------



## jvonzun (22. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier wohl mein letzter Eis-Fisch von dieser Saison






zum Glück wird das Wassser wärmer und nun beginnt die beste Seforellen Zeit, die erste kam gestern vorbei.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal allen ein Petri Heil zu den Fischen



jvonzun schrieb:


> hier wohl mein letzter Eis-Fisch von dieser Saison



Dann kommste hier nach Norddeutschland.  Sieht so aus, als ob der Winter gleich bis zum nächsten Winteranfang durchzieht :r


----------



## jvonzun (24. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Dann kommste hier nach Norddeutschland. Sieht so aus, als ob der Winter gleich bis zum nächsten Winteranfang durchzieht :r


 
das mache ich! Ich fahre am Mittwoch nach Glowe und schleppe 4 Tage auf Lachse, ausser es sagt mir hier jemand, dass es zu fest stürmt und ich mir dann die 1400km sparen kann. Habe gehört, dass in den letzten Tagen an einen Schleppen nicht zu denken war!?!

Falls hier erfahrene Ostseeschlepper sind,wäre ich super froh, wenn ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnt,ob ich wirklich fahren soll, danke!


----------



## AlsterRäuber (24. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> das mache ich! Ich fahre am Mittwoch nach Glowe und schleppe 4 Tage auf Lachse, ausser es sagt mir hier jemand, dass es zu fest stürmt und ich mir dann die 1400km sparen kann. Habe gehört, dass in den letzten Tagen an einen Schleppen nicht zu denken war!?!
> 
> Falls hier erfahrene Ostseeschlepper sind,wäre ich super froh, wenn ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnt,ob ich wirklich fahren soll, danke!



meine leute fahren auch lachs trolling, also wird schon schief gehen!


----------



## Rhxnxr (25. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mutig bei Windstärke 6...


----------



## jvonzun (28. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

unser Ostsee-Trip wurde abgesagt,man könne die nächsten Tage nicht fischen. So schleppe ich nun hier Tag und Nacht auf unsere Seeforellen!


----------



## Eichelfritte (28. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Armes Schwein. Hast nur diesen ollen See


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Armes Schwein. Hast nur diesen ollen See



das sieht er glaub ich anders, seine fangerfolge dort lassen sicher viele vor neid erblassen


----------



## EdekX (28. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ironie for the win !


----------



## Raabiat (28. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Armes Schwein. Hast nur diesen ollen See


----------



## jvonzun (28. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Armes Schwein. Hast nur diesen ollen See


 
Danke für das Mitleid !


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (29. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Armes Schwein. Hast nur diesen ollen See



Echt übel... dieses ekelhaft glatte Wasser und dann noch der stahlblaue Himmel, von einer Wolke versaut... Gib mir deine Kontonummer und ich schicke dir Almosen...


----------



## jvonzun (29. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schön,so einfühlsame Nachbarn zu haben !

Heute bei leichtem Schneefall hat sich wieder ein Silberbarren gemeldet :vik:!!!



http://www.pic-upload.de/view-18724143/29.jpg.html


----------



## Finke20 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri sehr schöner Fisch #6.

@jvonzun,

du weist doch Neid muss man sich erarbeiten. Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt :m .

In diesem sinne ein schönes Osterfest.


----------



## jvonzun (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

niemand mehr am Fischen hier?
Ich habe heute meine persönlich Bachforellen Saison eröffnet. Leider war das Wasser durch den Regen und Schnee ziemlich braun, es gab aber trotzdem einige Fische.


----------



## Moerser83 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch noch mal vor der Schonzeit los und konnte einen schönen 43er und einen 35er Barsch zum kurzen Landgang überreden...:k


----------



## HerrHamster (30. März 2013)

Petri! 
Tolle Fische!


----------



## Colophonius (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Barschen!

Dachte erst, der Streifen auf deiner Jacke sei ein abgefahrener Drop-Shot-Köder


----------



## Moerser83 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke euch...


----------



## phirania (30. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja,von  mir auch dickes petri an alle fänger...#6#6#6
und ein frohes osterfest...#h#h#h
und nicht übertreiben,mit dem eierverstecken.....


----------



## reticulatus (31. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Donnerstag gabs die ersten Regenbogner, am Freitag die nächsten, welche natürlich gleich im Räucherschrank veredelt wurden.
Mein Kumpel konnte im Lauf der Woche schon mehrere erbeuten, weshalb gleich 11 Stück geräuchert werdden konnten.
Da wir eine gesättigte Salzlösung vom Bauchraum her in die Rücken- und Schwanzflossenmuskeln injizieren, fällt das Einlegen weg.
Nach dem Impfen reicht eine Ruhepause von 30-60 Minuten aus.

Gefangen in BW, dort sind sie zum Glück schon auf.


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

leuts wie füge ich hier ein bild ein?


----------



## aalex (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du musst auf erweitert drücken und dann als Anhang mit einfügen.#h


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







so nachdem bei uns nun die Schonzeit auch zu ende ist gleich mal erfolgreich gestartet 

und den ersten upload für april


----------



## aalex (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nichts zu sehen


----------



## Franky D (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



aalex schrieb:


> Nichts zu sehen


 

jetzt müssts aber gehen oder?


----------



## aalex (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo, sehr gut#6
und neben bei die Rute kommt mir sehr bekannt vor muahahahaha


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Forellenfänger! 

Heute am 1.April endete im Land Brandenburg die Hechtschonzeit, ein Termin auf den Kumpel Marco und ich uns eigentlich immer sehr freuen. So lange ich angle, waren bei uns die Hechte am 1. April immer fertig mit ihrem Laichgeschäft, die Gewässer sind hier flach und recht schnell erwärmt, damit gab es nie Probleme. In der Regel sind die Tagesfänge in den ersten 2 Aprilwochen hier immer zweistellig und es ist eine tolle Angelei. 

Das es in diesem Jahr anders werden würde, war uns völlig klar, so einen langen und kalten Winter habe ich zu meiner Angelzeit noch nicht erlebt. In manchen Ecken der Gewässer war noch immer Eis zu sehen und die Wassertemperatur liegt wohl so bei 2-4 Grad, einfach viel zu kalt. So kam es, das Marco und ich heute einmal komplett um unser Lieblingsgewässer für den April herum gelaufen sind und nicht einen einzigen Fisch gefangen hatten, an sich fast unmöglich, wenn es auch nur halbwegs "normal" wäre. Ich hatte mit so etwas gerechnet, aber wenigstens einen kleinen hätten wir uns schon gewünscht.

Die Motivation war nun natürlich völlig weg, scharfer Ostwind und 2 Grad Lufttemperatur ließen auch nicht wirklich Freude aufkommen. Dennoch entschieden wir uns, noch einmal das Gewässer und die Angelausrüstung zu wechseln, weg von Wobblern hin zu Gummifischen. Diese Entscheidung hat sich dann tatsächlich für uns beide ausgezahlt und es gab innerhalb weniger Augenblicke an derselben Stelle einen Doppelschlag. Zunächst legte Marco einen schönen 66er Hecht vor, dann schob ich gleich noch einen 73er hinterher.
Für unsere Gewässer sind das 2 sehr schöne Fische, die wir so oft nicht fangen im Jahr. Daher war das trotz des quantitativ schlechtesten Saisonstarts, noch ein sehr schöner Angeltag. Hier die beiden Hechte von heute.

http://*ih.us/a/img21/8242/marcos66eresoxi.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img836/3156/73eresoxii.jpg

Für mich steht nach dem heutigen ersten Versuch dennoch fest, dass ich erst wieder am nächsten Wochenende antesten werde, ob es sich etwas gebessert hat, noch macht das nicht wirklich Sinn. Dafür müsste es erst deutlich wärmer werden, dann wird es aber wohl richtig klappern in den Ruten. Zumindest der Anfang ist aber schon mal gemacht.


----------



## nordbeck (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sehr schöne fische.


----------



## Franky D (2. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach gestern Heute mit der Nummer 2 nachgelegt mal sehen alle guten Dinge sind bekanntlich Drei, wie es Morgen wird ob was zum mitnehmen für die Pfanne dabei ist wird sich hoffentlich zeigen 






das ihr auch was zum gucken habt ;-)


----------



## Franky D (3. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so es hat tatsächlich geklappt alle guten dinge sind doch eben 3 eine schöne 45er


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich ist das Eis runter.
Nun war ich eben endlich das erste Mal angeln dieses Jahr:


----------



## HerrHamster (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! 
Habt ihr keine Schonzeit mehr?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da nicht(BB).:m


----------



## Pilarinio (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ein toller Tag , 70 cm grosser hecht an der Lippe eingestigen auf nen GuFi.


ps. Wurde wieder schonend ins wasser zurückgesetzt.


LG


----------



## Finke20 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Prof sehr schöner Fisch #6, auch an Pilarinio ein Petri.


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri#6

@ Tinca: Wasn das fürn Wobbler oder Jerk?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Petri#6
> 
> @ Tinca: Wasn das fürn Wobbler oder Jerk?



Sollte ein Lip Grip sein ;-) https://www.google.de/search?q=lip+...g&biw=1166&bih=878&sei=EtRhUZadE4nStQaProDgAQ


----------



## welsfaenger (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sollte einen Hecht aus einem privatteich entfernen.
Aussage vom Besitzer: der geht mir immer an die Karpfen!
Ok, Auftrag ausgeführt und beim 3ten Wurf nen speckfetten 
84er gefangen. Nicht schlecht für so einen kleinen Gartenteich!
Da der Besitzer den Fisch nicht haben wollte, schwimmt er Jetzt bei uns im See rum.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Sollte ein Lip Grip sein ;-) https://www.google.de/search?q=lip+...g&biw=1166&bih=878&sei=EtRhUZadE4nStQaProDgAQ



der köder war gemeint ,nicht die landehilfe


----------



## welsfaenger (7. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier das Foto


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> der köder war gemeint ,nicht die landehilfe




Der Köder ist ein no name Wobbler aus der Bucht.

Ich hab den mal bestellt weil Größe und Gewicht passend erschienen und siehe da - nach anfänglicher Skepsis übertrumpfte der immer(!) meine Arnauds.#t|bigeyes

Er fliegt mit 20 gr. und den nach hinten rutschenden Kugeln absolut top und der Sound ist anders als alle anderen, seeeeehr dumpf. Die Hechte mögen das.
Zum Lauf noch - durch die sehr schmale Tauchschaufel wobbelt er nicht übermäßig sondern flankt sehr stark.
Langsam eingeleiert mit gelegentliches Twitches fängt der bei mir immer.

Also hab ich meine Arnauds verkauft, mir ne Handvoll von diesen teilen bestellt und vom Rest das Auto vollgetankt.:m

Achso, hier sind welche:
http://stores.ebay.de/tntackle11/_i.html?_nkw=Hechtwobbler+m.&submit=Finden&_sid=1048802932


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also hab ich meine Arnauds verkauft, mir ne Handvoll von diesen teilen bestellt und vom Rest das Auto vollgetankt.:m



|good:

Danke für die Antwort
ich riskiers auch immer wieder, ich warte grad auf 8 crank baits für 5 inkl. versand und 10 minnows für 10 inklu versand^^
Wenn die was taugen werd ich nen Bericht schreiben. 
Auf einen mit fett ausgespritzten Crankbait für 1 Euro, die mit dem BZ am Schwanzende, biss mal ein wirklich guter hecht. Der wobbler lief wie ein bekloppter über den grund. 
Leider machte das Vorfach schlapp:c
Das modifizieren solcher Wobbler macht wirklich spass, die Grundsubstanz stimmt so gut wie immer und mit bisschen Bastelei kann man was ganz spezielles und auch fängiges kreieren.


----------



## heja85 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Bilanz vom Ausflug an einen See mit Forellenbesatz:

Gefangen wurde mit einer WFT BIOSENSE Dropshot 3-30 gr und einem Mepps Spinner Größe 4 in silber.

Außerdem auf Made mit Sbirolino Pose / langsam sinkend und Teigpaste vom LIDL


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstes Mal beim Angeln gewesen und gleich Glück gehabt. Bachsaibling 43 cm auf 3er Mepps Spinner in Gold.


----------



## doc_haemmer (10. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann ein dickes Petri! :m

Da hoff ich doch mal, dass es mir am WE beim ersten mal genau so ergeht :q


----------



## rudini (10. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lecker!
Petri zum Saibling!#h


----------



## Flussziege (10. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen!!

Vorallem an dich Kaka, da du ja sagtest du seist noch Jungangler, so wie ich.

Wünsche euch allen einen guten und baldigen Saisonstart, nach den Schonzeiten. #6

Lg Mo


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

netter Beifang beim Angeln auf Forellen! 

57 cm ca. 3,5 kg

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255527&page=9

Gruß Alex


----------



## jvonzun (11. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu all den Salmoniden!

Bei uns läuft die Seeforellen Schlepperei harzig, leider stimmt das Wetter und die Temperaturen noch nicht,trotzdem gab es heute wieder einmal eine!


----------



## Angel-Kai (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



heja85 schrieb:


> Außerdem auf Made mit Sbirolino Pose / langsam sinkend und Teigpaste vom LIDL



Teigpaste von LIDL ?????? #c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angel-Kai schrieb:


> Teigpaste von LIDL ?????? #c



Uncle Sam Trout Bait. Wird über Paladin vertrieben.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun...Petri zur Schönheit....


----------



## heja85 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Uncle Sam Trout Bait. Wird über Paladin vertrieben.



Richtig #h
und zwar in Garlic, Regenbogenfarben Mix|rolleyes


----------



## tarpoon (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der erste fisch 2013 und dann sowas, 104cm! mein erster meter  gebissen auf balzer kill bill dekor barsch und 19cm länge...


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Holy Moly, 
wasn Fisch. Schön dunkel.

Petri#6


----------



## marcus7 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



tarpoon schrieb:


> der erste fisch 2013 und dann sowas, 104cm! mein erster meter  gebissen auf balzer kill bill dekor barsch und 19cm länge...




Hey, dickes Petri!
Du wirst ja zum richtigen Raubfischspezi ;-).

lg


----------



## Flussziege (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir waren gestern noch mal auf Forelle draußen.
Die ersten Stunden ging fast nichts, dann gegen 11 Uhr der erste Biss. Eine schöne Forelle. ganz schön dick...
Auf den ersten Biss folgten 3 weitere die wir alle verwandeln konnten. das ganze spielte sich innerhalb von 15 minuten ab, dann war wieder Ruhe. Trotz verschiedenster Techniken wie Spiro, Pose, Ghosts schlepperei oder spinnen ging vorher und nacher fast nichts, bis auf das ein oder andere Rotauge, was die Köder wohl auch mochte. :q

War wirklich ein gelungener Tag bei tollen Temperaturen.

Und jetzt merk ich gerade, dass meine Kamera noch im Auto meines Fahrers ist. Der wohnt 20 km entfernt. #q #q
Egal Bilder folgen.

Lg Mo


----------



## heja85 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern beim Forellenfischen:

Gefangen auf 6 cm Gummifisch in Weiß glitter. 

Auf alles andere ging nix: Weder Trout bait, Made, Wurm, Spirolino, Grund etc. 

Waren beide 43 cm


----------



## Nestola (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Lachs 80cm und 3,5kg aus der Treene in Nordfriesland in SH http://db.tt/9xaQ03RX


----------



## W-Lahn (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich dachte für Puff-Forellen gäbe es einen extra Thread |kopfkrat


----------



## buddah (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Lachs - Petri


----------



## Nestola (16. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank  war auch nen geiler Drill der Fisch ist mit mir gassi gegangen


----------



## Fred1987 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri nestola, schöner Fisch!!


----------



## rudini (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey guys,

heute hats wieder gerappelt auf dem Yak...leider komm ich mit der Cam in der einen Hand und der Angel in der anderen auf m Yak net wirklich klar...deswegen nur ein paar nicht besonders gelungene Pics ,von zwei der fünf Barracudas..davon drei Ü Meter...gab noch ein paar Kahaweis bis 5KG..absolut wahnsinnige fights!!!
Einen Kahawei gabs hier heut für mich und meine flate mates ,der war mit ca 400-500g white bait vollgestopft..das sind ungefähr 200-300kleine Fischchen..hammer:vik:


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (18. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...Petri Tilo zu den Barracudas,ich freue mich,dass es bei Dir so gut läuft.....


----------



## jvonzun (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Rudini!Finde die Pics gar nicht so schlecht,ist toll,hier auch exotische Fische zu bestaunen!
In welcher Ecke der Welt bist du eigentlich am Fischen?


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil zu den Exoten!

MfG


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes petri tilo :q


----------



## rudini (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri Rudini!Finde die Pics gar nicht so schlecht,ist toll,hier auch exotische Fische zu bestaunen!
> In welcher Ecke der Welt bist du eigentlich am Fischen?




Neuseeland..bisher Nordinsel abgeklappert...hauptsächlich um Wellington!

Cheers & thanks


----------



## köderfisch90 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

echt der Hammer. was haste als Vorfach genommen?
weiterhin viel petri heil


----------



## rudini (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...als shock leader , 50er mono oder fluro..Hauptschnur 23er PP..Köder 18cm deep diver crankbait(frency) oder 80g-120g speed jig...Rolle ,Stella SW 4000..Rute ,Daiwa Monster Mesh

Haut wat raus!! :m

Cheers
Tilo


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber nicht schlecht, ich finde die Bilder spitze 

Ich möchte mich auch mal in dem Thread verewigen 

Strömender Regen und kräftiger Wind hielten mich gestern nicht davon ab,
auf Fischfang zu gehen.
Nach 2 h endlich der erste Biss auf ca. 60 Metern. Ein schöner 
Bachsaibling mit 37 cm wollte den Blinker.
2 Würfe später folgte die Bachforelle mit 43 cm. 






Glücklich und zufrieden und dermaßen durchgefroren gings nach Hause,
die Forelle darf heute aber in den Ofen 

LG Svenno


----------



## _Pipo_ (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern.


Gestern ging bei mir die Raubfischsaison los.

Damit ich nicht den ganzen 30er und 40er Hechte Drillinge aus dem Maul puhlen muss, habe ich mit mit den großen Wobblern gefischt, auch wenn das zu dieser Jahreszeit wahrscheinlich noch nicht so fängig ist.

Aber nach kaum 5 Würfen kommt direkt vor meinen Füßen eine Attacke auf meinen 67g Barsch-Wobbler, der Hecht verfehlte allerdings das Ziel knapp.
Habe dann 2 Stunden alles rauf und runter gefischt, ohne das sich etwas getan hat.
Dann wollte mein Vater mal sein Glück probieren und ich habe ihm einen kleinen GuFi mit Einzelhaken an eine kleinere Rute (5-28g WG) gebastelt, weil auch die KöFis nicht wollten. Klar, da schwimmt ja ein Hecht der auf Jagd ist irgendwo rum.

Es dauerte 3 Würfe und der Hecht hatte zugeschnappt, 2m von der Stelle entfernt, an der er meinen Wobbler attackiert hatte.

Mit Erschlaffen der Schnur im Kescher war der Haken auch schon wieder gelöst.

Nach einem kurzen Foto und dem Ausmessen, muss mir dieser 75er Hecht dann irgendwie aus den Händen gerutscht sein...:q


----------



## welsfaenger (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal ein etwas anderer Fisch,
Maräne von gut 60cm,


----------



## Harrie (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi

Heute mittag eine Bafo von 48cm und eine Refo von 31cm auf Red Tag.


----------



## Flussziege (21. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe heute zum Saisonstart diesen kleinen hier gefangen.
Mehr ging zwar nicht, aber Nachwuchs scheint da und gesund zu sein...

Lg Mo

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262649


----------



## rudini (22. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!...der Bachsaibling und die Forelle sind ein besonders schickes Paar!:m

Cheers


----------



## jvonzun (23. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hat es wieder einmal ordentlich gekracht! 10h geschleppt und ein Biss,der hatte es aber in sich:vik:!


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöööner Silberbarren!#6


Kaum ist die Schonzeit ein paar Tage abgelaufen und schon am Samstag abgemetert (1,02m)!


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (25. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Schöööner Silberbarren!#6
> 
> 
> Kaum ist die Schonzeit ein paar Tage abgelaufen und schon am Samstag abgemetert (1,02m)!



So muss das sein! Gratulation! :m


----------



## SlimeSlime (25. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Kaum ist die Schonzeit ein paar Tage abgelaufen und schon am Samstag abgemetert (1,02m)!



Petri!

release? oder doch de pfanne?
falls pfanne, war noch laich drin oder sind sie doch schon fertig ?

grüße


----------



## flx1337 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Deep Down:
Petri, schöner Fisch! Is das ne Revo Winch / Toro da im Hintergrund?


----------



## Deep Down (25. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Dir! Ja, ist ne 61er revo toro winch!


----------



## sadako (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

44cm - Was bin ich stolz! |supergri


----------



## Flussziege (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! 

Toller Fisch, nur schade dass das Foto nicht so eine gute Qualität hat! 
Dein neuer PB?

Gruß Mo |supergri


----------



## sadako (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flussziege schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Toller Fisch, nur schade dass das Foto nicht so eine gute Qualität hat!
> Dein neuer PB?
> ...



Hab noch einen Haufen Fotos davon mit noch schlechterer Qualität - leider. Ist eben schade, wenn man nur ein olles Smartphone zum Fotografieren dabei hat. Die Spiegelreflex haben wir mal vorsorglich zu Hause gelassen, weil der Wetterfrosch gen Abend Land unter angesagt hat. Könnte deswegen auch im Quadrat springen, aber ist jetzt nun mal so. Das Wesentliche erkennt man ja wenigstens. |supergri
Und ja, das ist mein neuer PB #g


----------



## Wurschtsepp (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann Petri zum PB Barsch


----------



## thps (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow! Petri zu dem schönem Barsch !!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri!! wer ist denn nun schöner von beiden|kopfkrat


----------



## rudini (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..der Barsch!..ist doch klar...  

Petri allen Fängern!!

...heute gabs wieder Barracudas ,Kahaweis und einen ansehnlichen Kingy...eeendlich!...der Fight war ein Traum...an relativ leichtem Gerät ,hat mich der 11KG schwere Fisch ca 20Minuten durchs Wasser gezogen ,bis er endlich müde war und ich ihn landen konnte.

Leider gibts nicht ein "ordentliches" Foto(aber man kann ihn erkennen)..und wer kein Blut sehen mag ,soll net hinschauen!

Cheers


----------



## Kotzi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Hammer! Per Pn kriegst du meine Adresse wohin du das vordere Rückenfilet schicken kannst...


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (27. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Tilo...ein Traum....!!!!!


----------



## Flussziege (30. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, Gestern war ich mit meinem Dad nem guten Kumpel und meinem kleinen Bruder an unserem Vereinsgewässer.
Mit dem kleinen hab ich an der 7m Stippe kleine Friedfische gefangen und mir einen Köfi rausgelegt. Mein Kumpel ist mit Wobblern und Co auf Hecht gegangen.
Mein kleiner Bruder hat rotaugen und Brassen am fließband rausgezogen und war uuuuuunglaublich stolz.
Als ich ihm gesagt hab:" Du kannst das Ding auch beiseite legen..."
Hat er gesagt:" neee, angeln ist das schönste der Welt!" 
Er war das erste Mal dabei und meinte dass es nicht das letzte war. Der ist jetzt 8.
Mein Kumpel hatte nach 20 min einen geilen oberflächen nahen Biss, als er mir den Köder mal präsentieren wollte. Ein Maul ging auf, er schlug an, der Hecht hing.
Kein Riese aber ein schöner Fisch. Kerngesund und Topfit.
Als ich erkannte, dass mein Köfi nicht den anklang fand, bin ich auch mal mit dem Spinner raus, weil in dem See vor naja 6-7 Wochen Forellen eingesetzt worden.
Und siehe da: eine dicke fette Regenbogenforelle die an meinem leichten Gerät wirklich riesigen Spaß gemacht hat.

Das ganze geschah inner halb von 45 min. Dann gabs die Abreise.

Ich stelle noch  mal ein Foto von letzter Woche rein, auf dem man im Hintergrund die Bäume sieht, vergleicht die mal mit denen von dieser Woche. Ich liebe den Frühling 
















Lg Mo


----------



## phirania (30. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle fänger...
heute + morgen gehts bei mir auch wieder zur sache.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute wurde das Ende der Schonzeit eingeleutet und zwar mit Klasse statt Masse! Drei Hechte sind es am Ende geworden, ein Schniepel, ein 69er und eine Mutti von 101cm. Der absolute Wahnsinn zum Start in die neue Saison. 










Gruß Ole


----------



## flx1337 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Ole, sehr schöner Fisch! Bilder sind auch wirklich gelungen!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Saisonstarter.#6

bei mir gab es heute nur einen Fehlbiss mit gebrochenem (!) Drilling am Stinger.#q:c

...bin gespannt, was die neue Saison so bringt


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ raubisch-Ole, Petri dazu! Schöne Fische und schöne Bilder. Freut mich auch, dass der Große weiter schwimmt! #6


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für den "GEMETERTEN" ..und an alle anderen Fänger...

Bei uns gab es heute,bei herrlichem Wetter nur Masse statt Klasse,und es war völlig egal was man ihnen vorsetzte....sie waren blind vor Gier



Leider war die Schniepelfraktion so dominant,dass wir irgendwann die Lust verloren,und lieber das gigantische Wetter genossen...die "Dicken" feiern wohl noch Hochzeit...
Heute ging es nicht über 53cm....


----------



## zandernase (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger.

Wollte mal noch ei Rhein irgendwie noch bitten. Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen Biss und gar nix,  und die anderen Angler die ich getroffen hab hatten genau gleich viel Erfolg. Nix... 
Hatte lediglich einen unerwünschten Beifang: 
ein dicker Zander, schätze mal das war PB, der war nämlich an die 80cm, ich hab aber nicht gemessen da er ziemlich knapp am Ufer gebissen hat und recht dunkel gefärbt war. Deshalb hab ich ihn direkt im Wasser abgehakt...

Gruß ZN


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri jungs


----------



## xAzraelx (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch mit Arbeitskollegen los. Bisse hatten wir jeder zwei Stück. Einen meiner Bisse konnte ich als erfolgreich verbuchen. Beim zweiten Biss hat der Hecht mal kurz an der Oberfläche hallo gesagt und dann war er wieder ab. Mein Kollege hat beide Fische im Drill verloren. 

Hier meiner mit 68,5cm.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri arne


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute erfolgreich in meine 2. Raubfischsaison gekommen. #h

Und zwar mit 86cm auch mein neuer PB. :vik:

Gebissen auf einen 4er Effzett Spinner in Gold. Hatte ordrntlich Power
obwohl ihm die halbe Schwanzflosse fehlt. 

mfg


----------



## Kunde (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ENDLICH hat es geklappt :l

hier mein erster fisch den ich mit der fliegenrute überlisten konnte, zwar kein riese aber trotzdem bin ich stolz wie bolle!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auch was, zu lesen *hier*


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie bereits angekündigt hab ich heute mal die 23 er Latschen ausgepackt. Ergebnis war dieser 1,14 m große und knapp 11 kg schwere Hecht, der sich den Gummifisch voll reingehauen hat.
Leider musste ich ihn entnehmen, da er bereits bei der Landung stark aus den Kiemen geblutet hat.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das IST jetzt kein FLAMING!
Bluten ist kein Todesurteil, die Blutung stoppt nach dem zurücksetzen ins Wasser oft zeitnah, hier noch ein Artikel:


http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori...nen/130131_Fisch&Fang_Leben_nach_dem_Fang.pdf

Selbst blutende Hechte haben eine Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit on 25% (d.h. 75% überleben).


----------



## SlimeSlime (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Das IST jetzt kein FLAMING!
> Bluten ist kein Todesurteil, die Blutung stoppt nach dem zurücksetzen ins Wasser oft zeitnah, hier noch ein Artikel:
> 
> 
> ...



Scheiß drauf, wenn er verletzt ist dann lieber in ne Pfanne, eh eventuell die 25% zuschlagen und er qualvoll vollendet!

Bei mir hat es heute mit 2 60er geklappt, zum anfang, denke ich hatte ich einen guten barsch auf blinker, es hat kurz der weiße bauch mit hellen roten flosen aus dem wasser geguckt eh er sich in einem alten Bootssteg verfangen hat....
also auf´s bott de luft drauf und blinker wieder frei gemacht, ein drilling war verbogen und der blinker war voll mit schleim.
Was mich wundert, barsche schleimen ja eig nicht so doll ?!

grüße und petri allen fängern.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, hoffe dass auch alle andern einen guten Start in die Hauptsaison hatten!

Bei mir gabs bei den letzten Tourchen, neben drei Zandern, zwei Barschmoppel bis 43cm. Fast alles ging auf den Ripple Shad von Berkley, feines Teil!











Was die Mortalität bei blutenden Hechten angeht, kann ich mich meinem Vorposter nur anschließen. Aus eigener Erfahrung, weiß ich, dass Hechte gegenüber solchen Verletzungen hart im nehmen sind (man bedenke nur wie sich diese in der Laichzeit ''zerfetzen''). Arlinghaus untermauert diese Annahme.


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön zu sehen, dass es nun bei vielen wieder los geht, schöne Fisch und tolle Bilder!

Ich bin heute auch ein wenig umher gelaufen und habe Köder durch die Gegend gefeuert. Über den Tag verteilt gab es 6 Hechte und 2 Barsche, ich hoffe, dass es jetzt auch bei mir  langsam besser in Gange kommt. Bisher war das Jahr nämlich nicht so doll. #t

http://*ih.us/a/img62/7056/68erimwasseri.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img560/2477/68erimwasserii.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img6/5729/30erbarschii.jpg


----------



## phirania (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Das IST jetzt kein FLAMING!
> Bluten ist kein Todesurteil, die Blutung stoppt nach dem zurücksetzen ins Wasser oft zeitnah, hier noch ein Artikel:
> 
> 
> ...



entschuldigung!!!
muß man sich hier verteidigen wenn man einen fisch entnimmt ?
wofür,gehe ich dann angeln ?


----------



## foggetz (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> entschuldigung!!!
> muß man sich hier verteidigen wenn man einen fisch entnimmt ?
> wofür,gehe ich dann angeln ?



Das war so von PikeHunter_Fabi bestimmt auch nicht vorgesehen, dass er sich jetzt rechtfertigen soll sondern nur als Hinweis....
Also immer mal locker durch die Hose atmen! :vik:


----------



## Tjard1982 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

mein zweiter Meter dieses Jahr


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

moin,

zum ersten Mai gabs bei mir ne astreine Nullnummer 

Daher ein kräftiges Petri Heil an Euch.

MfG


----------



## Black-Death (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich ein foto hochladen kann?

bekomme die fehlermeldung ich hätte zu viele zeichen trotz starker verkleinerung des bildes


----------



## Raabiat (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Black-Death schrieb:


> bekomme die fehlermeldung ich hätte zu viele zeichen trotz starker verkleinerung des bildes



Wie groß ist deine Geschichte dazu?  Hört sich eher danach an als wär dein Text dazu zu lang....


----------



## Black-Death (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 zeilen^^


----------



## Bobster (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://picr.de/
oder zum verkleinern
http://de.tinypic.com/


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Veit??


----------



## Black-Death (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

es klappt nicht...bleibt das foto halt nur auf dem rechner


----------



## Black-Death (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

in meiner ersten angelsaison mein erster hecht (72cm) :k

da hat es sich gelohnt um halb 6 am wasser zu sein


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! 

Das selbe versuche ich morgen. Auch in erster Angelsaison, gleiche Uhrzeit will ich am Wasser sein


----------



## Black-Death (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke
viel erfolg :m

ist schon etwas anderes als ein "drill" mit rotaugen


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Veit??



In Hamburg ist noch bis zum 15. Mai Schonzeit, falls du auf das raus bist! ;-)


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Achso! Hatte eigentlich auf Bilder von Kapitalen Saale-Rapfen wie  jedes Jahr gehofft


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neben einigen Zettis bis 50cm,konnte ich schon wieder ein Hecht aus der Tidenelbe "zuppeln"...der fühlte sich anscheinend sehr wohl,zwischen den kleinen Zettis......


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte am 1. Mai am  GR.PLÖNER SEE leider auch eine Nullnummer.Um so mehr
Petri den beiden jungen Sportfreunden,die mir einen Hecht von sage und schreibe 34 Pf.zeigen konnten.Der Fisch wurde im Flachwasser gefangen.


----------



## DingoDong (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri es ist Schonzeit!


----------



## Thunderstruck (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Dingodong

Niedersachsen Schonzeit: 15.3 bis 30.4

Erst informieren, dann motzen


----------



## Martinez (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns gab´s bis heute die hier zum Saisonstart:

http://*ih.us/a/img850/3811/77er.th.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img6/1103/74er.th.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img534/4818/67er.th.jpg

Gruß & Petri in die Runde.

Martinez


----------



## carpjunkie (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri an alle!!

Sachmal Arne,die Hechte haben´s dir hier echt angetan was?

Weitermachen!


----------



## phirania (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Martinez schrieb:


> Bei uns gab´s bis heute die hier zum Saisonstart:
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img850/3811/77er.th.jpg
> 
> ...




jo dickes petri auch von mir#h#h


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische Jungs, Petri!

Bei mir gab es gestern unter anderem diesen schönen Barsch hier. 

http://*ih.us/a/img221/6236/37erbarsch.jpg


----------



## Print (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

da meine Fänge auf Grund der Fangmethoden irgendwie nicht in das "Stippfischen und Friedfischangeln Forum" passen, poste ich sie mal hier...

Der erste kapitale Döbel und die erste kapitale Barbe der Saison; den Döbel habe ich, wie man unschwer erkennen kann, mit einem Wobbler, die Barbe mit einem Shad gefangen.

Grüße


----------



## Martinez (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

72er Belly-Hecht von heute morgen =)

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/1955/72er.jpg

Ansonsten Petri an die anderen Fänger!


----------



## MeisterFische (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erste Mal losgewesen heute und direkt den Zielfisch verfehlt! Naja egal bei dem Wetter war es trotzdem gut.

Karpfen auf Gummifisch und Satzforelle ebenfalls auf Gummi! Beide an meiner 2-7g Pezon und Michel, hat schon Spass gemacht.

mfg


----------



## paule79 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
ich habe heute meine Raubfischsaison gestartet und es kamen bis jetzt 2 Barsche und 1 Hecht dabei rum. |supergri
Ich werde heute abend nochmals gehen.

Gewässer ist ein Flüsschen ca. 6-8 m breit und max 1 m tief.

Ci@o


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
Ich konnte die Saison auch erfolgreich starten.
Dabei gab es meinen ersten Zander hier in Bayern mit 54cm |rolleyes
Ich hab ihn auf einen 12,5cm Stint Shad am 14g Kopf an einem Vereinsweiher gefangen.








Lg

Allround Angla #h


----------



## hanzz (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Vor allem Petri zum ersten Zander #6


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke

LG


----------



## esox1000 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo

konnte heute morgen mit dieser makellosen:k
Hechtmutti erfolgreich die Esoxsaison starten.

Gruß esox


----------



## Flussziege (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern morgen mit Gummi draußen gewesen. Beide 2m vom Ufer entfernt auf neongelbe Gummis.

Der eine 65cm der andere 55cm.

Leider einige Fehlbisse, weil wir ohne Angstdrillinge angeln.
Ein Fehlbiss auch von einer Mutti...
Aber trotzdem ein toller Tag.


----------



## blueman666 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich hier ne "kleine" Story schreiben darf, aber ich fang mal an.....

Für mich begann der 1 Mai sagen wir mal: besch... eiden #d
So wurde mein Ehrgeiz geweckt und ich habe fleißig 6 Stunden am 3.Mai ALLES durchprobiert.....
Schließlich hat es sich gelohnt, und ein kleiner Anfang wurde mit einem (leider) von unten gehakten 55er Hecht, von dem ich kein Foto habe, gemacht! Dann wurde mein brauner 12cm Gummi, den ich mal samt Vorfach aus dem Wasser zog |supergri in den Karabiner gehängt, denn jeder Gummi hat seine Chance verdient!

Und das war auch genau der richtige Entschluss, wie mir diese 80cm Schönheit bestätigte:






Nach diesem endlich erfolgreichem Tag, habe ich mir erstmal eine Pause gegönnt, und am Samstag angegriffen!

Auf dem Weg zum Spot, wurde ich von meinen gefiederten Freunden begrüßt, die, nachdem sie mich entdeckten 
die Kurve kratzten






Als ich dann am Spot ankam, war ich froh außnahmsweise mal alleine zu sein ( Bei unserm Angeldruck nicht die Regel)





Nach hartnäckigem Faulenzen & Co. gab es trotz ca. 4h Angelzeit noch keinen Fischkontakt.... 
Also erstmal eine Stärkung eingenommen ( Danke Mutti an der Stelle #6) und dann tauchten auch die Kollegen, 
die ich schon vom letzten mal kannte auf. Also kurz ne Runde geschnackt, vom Hecht berichtet usw.....

Dann haben sie ihre Aalrute ausgeworfen, der eine hat nochn kleinen 50er Hecht beim wobblern bekommen, 
und nach 10 min ging ihnen ein schöner Aal an den Haken (ca. 80cm) 

Ich stand mit offener Klappe am anderen Ufer...
Das gibts doch wohl nicht, die fangen hier in 10 minuten mehr als ich in 4 STUNDEN???? 
Nun wollte ichs wissen, montierte meinen 20cm Salt Shaker (da es schon langsam dunkel wurde)




und hab mich systematisch durchgejiggt.....

Dann gabs diesen schönen (gute 60cm) Zetti! :l







Schöner Maianfang, mal sehen was noch so kommt! |wavey:


----------



## wilhelm (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Bericht,und Petri zu den Fischen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@blueman666, schöner Bericht und schönes Gewässer.
Petri allen Fängern...


----------



## towondl (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte die saison auch erfolgreich starten  der ugly landete auf der wasseroberfläche und wurde sofort von einer 40er Bachforelle inhaliert, irre...


----------



## blueman666 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri towondl und danke für euer Lob!


----------



## Bela B. (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger zu den Räubern.

Heute Abend habe ich es mit Wobbler auf Hecht probiert und war erfolgreich.Dieser 67cm Hecht konnte ich zum kurzen Landgang überreden.

Bela B.


----------



## _Pipo_ (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern.

Bei mir waren am WE die Schniepel los, morgens am Vereinsteich 3 Hechte zwischen 30 und 50 cm, dann nochmal an meine Lieblingswettern, wo es nach nicht ganz 10 Minuten immerhin einen 55er auf KöFi gab.

Abends nochmal mit den richtigen KöFis 20cm+ am Vereinsteich gewesen, einige Male zog die Pose ab, doch die KöFis waren zu groß für die kleinen Hechte, haben immer den Kopf gepackt und festgestellt, das es nicht reinpasst.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sooo, jetzt gibts mal Fotos von uns von den ersten Tagen der neuen Saison. Es lief weitgehend gut bis sehr gut bei den Touren mit Boardi Fehlbiss alias Henni. Einzelne Räuber bissen zwar auch mal auf Gummi, aber relativ kleine Wobbler in Naturfarben haben sich als eindeutige Topp-Köder herauskristallisiert. 
Ich lasse einfach die Bilder sprechen:


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri auch 
das ist endlich mal wieder eine gute strecke..#h#h


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Manchmal ist man echt sprachlos, wenn man hier hineinschaut... PETRI und #r

Mein erster dieses Jahr:
http://*ih.us/a/img441/9272/img1275e.jpg


----------



## Philipp_do (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

An welchem Gewässer fischt ihr denn Veit?

Petri zu den tollen Fängen !!!


----------



## hanzz (7. Mai 2013)

Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal ist man echt sprachlos, wenn man hier hineinschaut... PETRI und #r
> 
> Mein erster dieses Jahr:



Ist doch auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Vor allem hat das Krokodil eine super schöne Zeichnung.
Petri !


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische und vor allem schön präsentiert Veit!


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nach feierabend mal den Zahnlosen Räubern nachgestellt :q :q 
aber seht selbst #h#h


----------



## Norge Fan (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Digges Petri @ all #6, wieder richtig schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## Hot Rod (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit 1,05 m und 7Kg mein PB. Man ich war stolz wie Bolle und konnte es  kaum glauben. Der erste Meter-Fisch... ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl...





Greetz

Marco


----------



## phirania (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ hot rod
dickes petri,ja da kommt freude auf,der erste" meter "


----------



## mathei (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hot Rod schrieb:


> Mit 1,05 m und 7Kg mein PB. Man ich war stolz wie Bolle und konnte es kaum glauben. Der erste Meter-Fisch... ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl...


sauber petri


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Matze...Petri mein Bester !!!!!


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Mr. Drillinger danke :l


----------



## Thunderstruck (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Matze! #h


----------



## Plietischig (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt stark was hier so alles raus kommt, und wirklich ein paar beneidenswerte Fische dabei, petri euch allen!

Auch ich bin ab und zu unterwegs und schwinge meine Rute! So wie an dem Feiertag zu Ehren aller Angler, am ersten Mai!
Leicht wars nicht, und am Ende fing ich auch nur einen Fisch, aber no matters... am Ende war der Fisch, und mein persönlicher Rekord, einmeterzwanzig (1,20m!!!), echt wahnsinn. :l









Gruß Robert |supergri


----------



## buddah (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ne Klamotte....Petri!!


----------



## SC-Fischer (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wow!...der ist nicht von schlechten Eltern!
dickes Petri dazu!

Gruss vom SC-Fischer


----------



## heja85 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Echt stark was hier so alles raus kommt, und wirklich ein paar beneidenswerte Fische dabei, petri euch allen!
> 
> Auch ich bin ab und zu unterwegs und schwinge meine Rute! So wie an dem Feiertag zu Ehren aller Angler, am ersten Mai!
> Leicht wars nicht, und am Ende fing ich auch nur einen Fisch, aber no matters... am Ende war der Fisch, und mein persönlicher Rekord, einmeterzwanzig (1,20m!!!), echt wahnsinn. :l
> ...



Petri! 
Was für ein Monster! Gratulation! Wie schwer war das Krokodil? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, der Hecht ist ein Monster *NEID* #6

Hier mal ein Zander vom Sonntag:


----------



## surfer93 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! 

Bei mir gabs endlich auch den ersten Meter! 
Was ein Gefühl! Und dann gleich 113cm und das beim ersten Versuch auf dem See.
Die Mutti ist mir nach dem Foto "leider" aus den Händen geglitten 

Besser geht's einfach nicht:k

Beste Grüße 

Tim


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Top! :m
Das nächste Mal beim Festhalten besser Aufpassen! 


surfer93 schrieb:


> Petri an alle!
> 
> Bei mir gabs endlich auch den ersten Meter!
> Was ein Gefühl! Und dann gleich 113cm und das beim ersten Versuch auf dem See.
> ...


----------



## rudini (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rapfenkiller84 schrieb:


> Heute nach feierabend mal den Zahnlosen Räubern nachgestellt :q :q
> aber seht selbst #h#h



Petri Matze!!:m

Cheers
Tilo


----------



## Plietischig (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab die 1,20m Mutti nicht gewogen, aber gewiss noch über 30 Pfund, da voller Futterfisch und Laich, weshalb wir sie auch zurückgesetzt haben


----------



## Allround (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri euch allen...

so auch ich habe heute mal wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen :m
war heute den ganzen tag mit köfi unterwegs, und was soll man sagen, geiler tag... 11 hechte und 2 waller konnten nich wiederstehen... die beiden waller gabs noch dazu im doppel drill... 

89cm



120cm und 13,7kg



109cm und 122cm



was für ein tag :m

lg marcel


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, Marcel #6 Da hast du richtig abgeräumt!

Ich war heute Abend ein bisschen auf Zander unterwegs.
Insgesamt hatte ich 3 Stück.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, der Admin kann sogar Angeln! |bigeyes
Petri dazu!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe heute meine persönliche Hechtschonzeit beendet, 6 Tage früher als geplant, aber ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten:q:q

Gab einen schönen 22er Barsch beim 7ten oder 8ten Wurf auf Flash-J am Carolina rig, dann war erstmal Pause und ein bisschen rumprobieren angesagt. 
Farbwechsel von Natur auf knallig orange und von Gummi auf den Pikefighter 1 Junior Jointed DW in orange tiger maximale Lauftiefe 5 Meter von Spro. 
Keine 10 Würfe später hing ein schöner 73er Esox am Band :vik: der zieht jetzt erstmal in meine tiefkühlung ein und wird dann, nach und nach an meine Freunde und Verwandten verteilt. Fotos kommen noch nach. 
*
*


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute auch schon von 4-6 Uhr am Wasser und hab 2 Regenbogner gefangen. Einmal auf Paste #6 und einmal auf Illex Chubby.


----------



## MeisterFische (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soo erster Hecht der Saison und gefangen hat ihn natürlich mein kleiner Cousin! 
Mit 52cm kein Riese aber hat ihm trotzdem Spass gemacht! 

Gefangen auf LC Pointer American Shad, mussten ihn auch leider mitnehmen da der Gute aber sowas von Tief geschluckt hat naja egal die Filets bruzzeln grad in der Pfanne!

mfg Meister Fische


----------



## Nobbi 78 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs eine Hechtdame von 95cm auf Cormoran BellyDog!


----------



## penny (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachträglich noch eine Hechtdame von genau einem Meter gefangen am 06.05. auf Köderfisch.


----------



## Tackle Berry Finn (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Kollegen!
Heut gabs nen ca 30er Schniepel
und massig Rotaugen und Brassenlaich dazu
Grüsse 
tbf


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schon wieder vom Wasser zurück. Hab nen Zander in der perfekten Küchengröße gefangen. #c 

Hat beim Forellenangeln auf einen Chubby gebissen. Wusste erst garnicht was da dran war. Forelle konnte man sofort ausschliessen und auch ein Hecht fühlte sich anders an. Hab dann, in Sorge doch einen Hecht am FC zu haben die Bremse zugemacht und das Teil nach oben geprüg...gepumt. |bigeyes

Ansonsten gabs noch einen Forellen Nachläufer. #c


----------



## Nordangler (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eine 72er Esoxdame. Hat gestern ein paar schöne Sprünge und Fluchten hingelegt. Leider beim fotografieren aus den Händen gerutscht und ins Wasser gefallen.
Sind aber auch verdammt glibschig diese kleinen *******rchen!!!


----------



## xaru (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner Beifang beim Karpfenangeln, ging auf zwei 16er Pellets


----------



## zanderzone (11. Mai 2013)

Aber der Wels is auch nicht schlecht! Petri


----------



## pike-81 (11. Mai 2013)

Cooles Bild.
Schau mir in die Augen Kleines.


----------



## Siever (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@JKC: Richtig geiles Bild!! 

Mann, Mann, Mann, hier werden ja wieder richtig geile Fische gezeigt.
Ich kann nur mit einem Zwergenbarsch von heute Mittag dienen...


----------



## newcomer79 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute mal wieder zum Ansitzen auf Zander unterwegs.
Nachdem ich einen ersten Biss leider nicht verwerten konnte
wurde ich 2 Stunden später für meine Geduld belohnt|supergri

Mein bisher größter Zander,er hat herrliche 88 cm.:k

Ich freue mich wie Bolle


----------



## MeisterFische (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann ebenfalls nur mit einem Minibarsch von heute Mittag aufwerten, dafür aber noch bestimmt 5 Hecht Nachläufer und nen abgerissener Wobbler! 
Super Tag #d

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Finke20 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute gab es endlich mal wieder einen Hecht.
Köder Illex Arnaud 100f.

http://img825.*ih.us/img825/5296/110513.jpg


----------



## Print (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

und wieder ein Monster-Döbel...einer der größten, die ich je gefangen habe...


----------



## wienermelange (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Print schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und wieder ein Monster-Döbel...einer der größten, die ich je gefangen habe...



der ist ja riesig - schönes teil wie groß war der denn!?


----------



## Print (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

leider hatte ich kein Maßband dabei, aber ich schätze ihn auf gute 70cm! Die Größe lässt sich meines Erachtens ganz gut im Vergleich zu dem 'etwas' kleineren Döbel erahnen.

Gruß


----------



## pikeneuer (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neben welchem Atomkraftwerk angelst du denn?:m

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Tylle (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo.....ein paar Tage her aber naja...

meiner 78cm und Daddy legte einen 90cm nach....


----------



## Tylle (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## pike-81 (12. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!
Jo, schöne Hechte. 
Was wollten sie denn haben?
Standen sie noch am Ufer?
Petri


----------



## Tylle (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Jo, schöne Hechte.
> Was wollten sie denn haben?
> Standen sie noch am Ufer?
> Petri




Einmal ne tote Rotfeder,und einmal die Waffe schlechthin Spro BBZ-1 in Sexy Lavender!!!!
Flacher Bereich,Schilfnähe....


----------



## raubfisch-ole (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es diesen 42er Gierschlund. Hat auf nen großen Shaker gebissen.




Gruß Ole


----------



## marcs (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch noch ein Nachtrag vom ersten Mai-Wochenende.





Die Dame biss auf einen 40er RealEel und ist 1,16m lang.

Marc


----------



## crocodile (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Fisch, Petri! Hast Du den Eel nur rangekurbelt, oder wie? Ist ja doch nen Gerät, der 40er...


----------



## zanderzone (13. Mai 2013)

Wow! Schöner Hecht! Petri! Und ich muss immer noch warten


----------



## marcs (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



crocodile schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch, Petri! Hast Du den Eel nur rangekurbelt, oder wie? Ist ja doch nen Gerät, der 40er...


Danke euch erstmal. 
Nun zu deiner Frage:
Ich fische den Eel mit folgender Kombo:
Baitjigger Swimbait WG -200g und einer Revo Toro 51HS
hiermit funktioniert das Werfen schon mal ganz gut.
Einfach reinkurbeln ist eine Möglichkeit, hierbei lasse ich den Aal immer mal wieder durchsacken. Die Dame stand an einer Kante in ca 5-6m Tiefe, hier werfe ich den Eel in Flache, lasse in zum Grund absinken und jigge oder faulenze ihn mit kleinen Sprüngen die Kante runter. Eigentlich gibt es keine Grenzen ihn zu führen.
Was für mich persönlich das Hauptkriterium ist, ich kann ihn am leichten Bleikopf extremst langsam führen, hier liegt meiner Meinung nach der Vorteil des Aales im Vergleich zu anderen Twisterschwänzen.

Marc


----------



## phirania (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



marcs schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein Nachtrag vom ersten Mai-Wochenende.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na mal nen dickes petri#h
ist ja mal ne amtliche kirsche.
so macht angeln spass.


----------



## loete1970 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nix Grosses (ca. 55 cm), aber immerhin der erste Hecht nach der Schonzeit, gebissen in der halbstündigen Mittagspause.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend konnte ich endlich den ersten Hecht nach der Schonzeit fangen, dann gleich ein guter mit 79 cm... :q

da war die Freude riesengroß... |laola:

Gebissen hat er auf ein Rapala X- Rap in Naturdekor... 

So kann die Saison gern weiter gehen... 

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg und dickes Petri allen Fängern... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## raubfisch-ole (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fängen! Ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs. 80er Hecht und 36er Barsch.







Gruß Ole


----------



## Esox84 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der bisher größte von einigen schönen Maihechten ; 132cm- 34pf. 

Catch&Release


----------



## crocodile (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer, Petri zu dem Teil!

@ marcs: besten Dank für die Erläuterung, werde ich testen.


----------



## pike-81 (14. Mai 2013)

Hammerhecht !!!
Standort/Köder?
Petri Heil


----------



## Esox84 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 
Habe den Hecht in einem Baggerloch bei Dinslaken/Ruhrgebiet auf einen 20er Jerkbait von DAM gefangen...


----------



## G.B.Wolf (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

hab letzte Woche mein PB aufstocken können: 112cm, 11kg, auf Wobbler (in Vereinsgewässer):

http://*ih.us/a/img839/6039/dscn0409f.jpg

Leider hatte die gute Dame den Wobbler dermaßen tief inhaliert, dass aufgrund von Kiemenverletzungen an ein schonendes Zurücksetzen nicht zu denken war...


Anbei noch ein "unerwünschter" Beifang (allerdings bereits von Januar, selbes Gewässer): Karpfen auf Gummifisch, 78cm und 12kg schwer

http://*ih.us/a/img843/7540/2013020678cm24pfund1.jpg


----------



## Esox84 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch, schöner Fisch


----------



## G.B.Wolf (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke! Das Kompliment kann ich nur zurückgeben


----------



## mathei (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. schöner fisch


----------



## Martinez (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für meinen Boardi-Kumpel Andre und mich gab es am Montag 5 Hechte vom Belly-Boot.

*67*
http://*ih.us/a/img809/4526/671305.jpg

*71*
http://*ih.us/a/img705/8521/711305.jpg

*72*
http://*ih.us/a/img703/8267/721305.jpg

*77*
http://*ih.us/a/img163/7425/771305.jpg

*78* - Tagesgewinner 
http://*ih.us/a/img580/5206/781305.jpg

Gruß & Petri in die Runde,

Martinez


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Esox84 schrieb:


> Der bisher größte von einigen schönen Maihechten
> 
> Catch&Release



Bildschöne "Dame" Petri !


----------



## raubfisch-ole (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Junge Junge, ihr lasst euch ja alle nicht lumpen! Petri. 47er Bass von heute. 







Gruß Ole


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh man, sind da geile Fische dabei! 
Und fetter Barsch Ole!
Petri Jungs!

Gott freu ich mich auf morgen! (Hier ist bis heute noch Schonzeit) Da wird für 6 Tage die Elbe in und um HH unsicher gemacht und danach wird zuhause angegriffen!


----------



## SC-Fischer (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner Fisch!...dickes Petri zum Bass!#6


----------



## marcus7 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Barsch, Petri!  Auch ein Petri zum Sonnenbrand ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem schönen Barsch!

Endlich mal einer der sonen Fisch vernünftig hält und ihm nicht das Maul aushebelt,weil es so cool aussieht!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, ole - bei den Barschen werd ich richtig neidisch!
Petri auch an die anderen Fänger #6

Ich war heute Abend mit dem Boot unterwegs und konnte einen Zander auf Gummi überlisten. Kein Riese - aber wunderschön reingehämmert.

Beim Schleppen ist mir noch ne dicke Forelle im Drill ausgestiegen :c


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Petri zu dem schönen Barsch!
> 
> Endlich mal einer der sonen Fisch vernünftig hält und ihm nicht das Maul aushebelt,weil es so cool aussieht!
> 
> Jürgen



Da schliess ich mich an!

Richtig schöner Fisch, richtig gut Fotografiert und klasse gehalten! #6


----------



## flx1337 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man man man, was werden hier für Fische gefangen!
Petri allen Fängern, sind echte Granaten bei!
Hatte heute auch Sternstunden am Wasser - 7 Bisse auf Jerks - 3 hingen leider nur! :#q naja der eine war so klein, der wurde direkt im Wasser abgehakt und hier seht ihr die anderen beiden:


----------



## Raabiat (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab letzte Woche mein PB aufstocken können: 112cm, 11kg, auf Wobbler (in Vereinsgewässer):
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img839/6039/dscn0409f.jpg



Petri ... krasser Fisch für das kleine Vereinsgewässer da hinter dir


----------



## Bieroholiker (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hehe war das erste was mir auch durch den kopf geschossen ist...
im ernst echt tolles tier.


----------



## brauni (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow echt geile Fänge die Ihr da gemacht habt! Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!#6
Hier noch einer schöner Barsch von mir!
47cm hatte der gute.


----------



## mathei (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Wow echt geile Fänge die Ihr da gemacht habt! Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!#6
> Hier noch einer schöner Barsch von mir!
> 47cm hatte der gute.


sauber. schöner fetter brummer. petri


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Wow echt geile Fänge die Ihr da gemacht habt! Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!#6
> Hier noch einer schöner Barsch von mir!
> 47cm hatte der gute.



Ahhh.. es gibt doch einfach keine schöneren Fische als dicke Barsche... herrlich anzusehen! Ganz dickes Petri Heil #6


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja wirklich wieder tolle Fische hier.
Petri


@Franz_16
Was n das fürn knuddeliges Boot ?
Darf man fragen, was man inkl. EMotor dafür ca. ausgeben muss ?


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@hanzz

Das ist ein günstiges China-Boot. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SCHLAUCHBOOT...71?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item20c7ba5c43

Taugt für meine Zwecke. 

Der E-Motor ist ein MinnKota Endura 30:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...2-30-inkl-Batterie-Schnellklemmen--10149.html

Boot, Motor, Ladegerät und Batterie musst du insgesamt ca. 600€ rechnen.


----------



## hanzz (17. Mai 2013)

Ja danke Franz für die Info und links.
Hab über ein Belly nachgedacht, aber das wäre noch eine Alternative.


----------



## xaru (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, gestern nach dem dieses Jahr ca. 18943565 Würfen gabs gestern endlich den ersten Zander. 

Ist zwar nur ein Schniepel, aber nicht schlimm ...  war trotzdem stolz wie Oskar :vik:


----------



## Allround Angla (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle

Bei mir gabs mehrere Refos, hier mal eine.
Außerdem gabs meinen ersten Graser auf schwimmbrot |rolleyes










Gruß
Allround Angla


----------



## G.B.Wolf (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Raabiat & Bieroholiker:



> Petri ... krasser Fisch für das kleine Vereinsgewässer da hinter dir





> hehe war das erste was mir auch durch den kopf geschossen ist...
> im ernst echt tolles tier.


Ja, man glaubt gar nicht, was es da für dicke Brummer drin gibt |supergri

Und danke!


@alle Großbarschfänger:

Dickes Petri! Dieses Jahr lassen sich die Stachelritter vom gestreiften Schild von mir leider noch etwas bitten, letztes Jahr war's deutlich besser! (Komm beruflich derzeit leider aber auch kaum ans Wasser...)


----------



## minden (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, auch wir waren mal wieder auch Achse....

Es gab einiges an Fisch und auch ein paar Gute.

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/2013/boddenangeln/angelberichte2013.html


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Phantastisch :l

Ihr seid die Besten #h

R.S.


----------



## DingoDong (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

escht meeeeegageil alder!

Dicker Petrus!


----------



## Sea-Trout (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am besten ist die Frikadelle am Haken.
War die Schlange eine Kreutzotter?


----------



## minden (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dankööö..

Ja, scheinbar war das eine "verirrte" Kreuzotter. Wir wussten es nicht, sonst hätte sich Jigga bestimmt auch nicht so na rangetraut 

2 Kollegen die wir dann getroffen haben, hatten uns über unseren sich sonnenden "Blinden Passagier" hinten im Boot aufgeklärt....danach haben wir dann auch n bischl mehr abstand gehalten

Und hehehe, ja die Frikadelle musste sein....wer so lange schläft anstatt zu fischen muss bestraft werden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Jigfanatics Crew. 

Hatte meine Zandersaison an der Elbe eröffnet und das mit nem guten Zander. Leider nicht gebissen sondern gehakt. Das passende Video gibt es bei bei bissclips.tv

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/raubfischangeln/zeit-fuer-zander-3386.html


----------



## minden (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nochmal Glückwunsch..und Hut ab fürs ehrlich sein bzgl. "gehakt"....würde bestimmt nicht jeder machen#6#6#6


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri an die Jigfanatics Crew.
> 
> Hatte meine Zandersaison an der Elbe eröffnet und das mit nem guten Zander. Leider nicht gebissen sondern gehakt. Das passende Video gibt es bei bei bissclips.tv
> 
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/raubfischangeln/zeit-fuer-zander-3386.html




die Werbung is so nervtötend#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> die Werbung is so nervtötend#q



 Dann schaue es dir nicht an. Das hat nichts mit Werbung zutun.. 

Es sollte kein Werbe Film sein sondern Zander Clip. Ich kann mir gut vorsetellen das viele Angler an der Elbe gern fischen würden und im Clip wurde schon bißchen erklärt wie man es richtig macht.


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei jedem Video erstmal 20 sek Werbung, dass da überhaupt Leute Videos schauen OO


----------



## Xaver98 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte heute einen kleinen Hecht mit 45 cm überlisten. Ist zwar nichts besonderes aber wie der kleine gebissen hat! Ich habe meinen Wobbler direkt vor ein Krautfeld am Ufer geworfen und in dem Moment, indem der Köder auf der Wasseroberfläche auftrifft, beißt der Gute. Das war der schnellste Biss den ich bis jetzt erleben durfte.


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> bei jedem Video erstmal 20 sek Werbung, dass da überhaupt Leute Videos schauen OO


Man kann sich auch etwas anstellen.Ich mein hallo dort gibt es massig geile Videos für umsonst zum anschauen.Die Werbung lässt man halt kurz durchlaufen und schaut dann erst hin wenn das zuviel für die eigenen Nerven ist.Was meinst du wie sich die meisten Internetseiten finanzieren?Durch Werbung und Sponsoren ist doch nichts neues und alltäglich.Oder würdest du lieber Geld zahlen wollen um dort Vids zu schauen?Das wär die andere Alternative.


----------



## Print (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

nach den Monster-Döbeln, konnte ich gestern nun auch eine kapitale Bachforelle landen...

Gruß


----------



## BronkoderBär (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch etwas anstellen.Ich mein hallo dort gibt es massig geile Videos für umsonst zum anschauen.Die Werbung lässt man halt kurz durchlaufen und schaut dann erst hin wenn das zuviel für die eigenen Nerven ist.Was meinst du wie sich die meisten Internetseiten finanzieren?Durch Werbung und Sponsoren ist doch nichts neues und alltäglich.Oder würdest du lieber Geld zahlen wollen um dort Vids zu schauen?Das wär die andere Alternative.



ne ich schau da einfach garnix mehr an.
dass werbung zur finanzierung läuft is ja ok, aber nich bei jedem vid das gleiche und auch noch 20 sek.


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch nee Lösung aber wegen 20sekunden auf die teilweise geilen Vids verzichten?In der Zeit kraul ich mir einmal am Popo und das Vid geht schon los|supergri.


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, sind ja nette Fische dabei! ;-)

Bei mir liefs auch ganz gut in letzter Zeit. Ein paar vernünftige Hechte, viele kleine Zander, einige bessere Zander und dann waren da noch diese beiden, gefangen auf 12,5er Stint-Shad:
93 cm: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



98 cm: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C & R!


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöne Fische!

Was hast du da für ne Rute und Rolle?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super fische,fettes petri!!!#6#6


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Allround27: Rolle ist meine alte Shimano Fireblood, Rute eine Hearty Rise-Stalker MH.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri an die Jigfanatics Crew.
> 
> Hatte meine Zandersaison an der Elbe eröffnet und das mit nem guten Zander. Leider nicht gebissen sondern gehakt. Das passende Video gibt es bei bei bissclips.tv
> 
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/raubfischangeln/zeit-fuer-zander-3386.html






@Minden...ein dickes Petri an Euch

Vielen Dank für die Ehrlichkeit Alex,es gibt nicht viele die das zugeben würden...Hut ab #6#6#6


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Alex zum Zander und Hut ab vor der Ehrlichkeit aber warum erwähnt ihr das im Video nicht?

Das verfälscht doch schon ziemlich die Tatsachen (über 5 Minuten Drill usw..)! Für einen regulär gehakten grossen Zander braucht man doch mit geeignetem Gerät keine 5 Minuten bis er gelandet ist!

Das Video finde ich aber trotzdem Klasse:m


----------



## Siever (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem das Wochenende ja beim Karpfenangeln schon ganz geil war, konnte ich während des Jugendangelns am Samstag auch noch ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute machen. Und über einen 39er Barsch kann ich mich dabei nicht beschweren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Petri Alex zum Zander und Hut ab vor der Ehrlichkeit aber warum erwähnt ihr das im Video nicht?
> 
> Das verfälscht doch schon ziemlich die Tatsachen (über 5 Minuten Drill usw..)! Für einen regulär gehakten grossen Zander braucht man doch mit geeignetem Gerät keine 5 Minuten bis er gelandet ist!
> 
> Das Video finde ich aber trotzdem Klasse:m



War in Video etwas nervös, hab aber keine Probleme zusagen das der Zander geahkt war! Passiert bei mir nicht so oft.

Ich denke schon, das ich das richtige Gerät zum Zander fischen hab. Wollte den Fisch in ruhe ausdrillen Wir wussten bis zum Schluss nicht was es war, deshalb der Lange drill.


----------



## zorra (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Ostwestfalen und an die Staublunge Alex....toller Saisonstart.#6#6#6
gruss vom Zanderopa.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Nachdem das Wochenende ja beim Karpfenangeln schon ganz geil war, konnte ich während des Jugendangelns am Samstag auch noch ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute machen. Und über einen 39er Barsch kann ich mich dabei nicht beschweren





Petri !

Sehr schöner Barsch :l

R.S.


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



badboy199 schrieb:


> War in Video etwas nervös, hab aber keine Probleme zusagen das der Zander geahkt war! Passiert bei mir nicht so oft.
> 
> Ich denke schon, das ich das richtige Gerät zum Zander fischen hab. Wollte den Fisch in ruhe ausdrillen Wir wussten bis zum Schluss nicht was es war, deshalb der Lange drill.



So war das auch gar nicht gemeint. Natürlich fischt du mit richtigem Gerät. Wollte dir auch nicht unterstellen, dass du zu lange gedrillt hast. 
Ein quer gehakter großer Zander geht natürlich anders ab wie ein regulär gehakter Zander. Deshalb fragte ich wieso das im Video nicht erwähnt wurde. Du bist ja auch ehrlich gewesen bei deinem Fangbericht hier im Bord. Das finde ich schwer in Ordnung von dir.
Ihr habt im Video alles schön erklärt. Deshalb wundert es mich, dass ihr das im Film nicht erwähnt habt.
Du hast einen Super Fisch gefangen. Ich will dir den Fang in kleinster weise madig machen. Außerdem ist das nicht der erste Super Fisch von dir. Du verstehst dein Handwerk:m

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## jvonzun (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so,ich melde mich seit langer Zeit auch wieder einmal. Die letzten 2 Monate standen ganz im Zeichen der Seeforelle,diese Woche habe ich aber meine Barsch- und Hechtsaison eröffnet.
Da traf es sich gut, dass in meiner Schule gerade die Projektwoche stattfand. Bei miserablen Wetterbedingungen standen wir 3 Tage am Wasser.
Es war jedoch super!


----------



## Siever (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaja, die Schweizer... . So wie du arbeitest machen andere Urlaub Ich finde es klasse!! Ich hoffe deine Schüler hatten ordentlich Spaß! Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nächste Mal lässte Dir aber vorher die Erlaubnis geben, die Fotos der Schüler öffentlich zu machen...

Ich finds immer schade, wenn solch schöne Bilder von "Balken" verunziert werden!

Gruß, Kai#h


----------



## Murcho (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach langer Zeit mal wieder Meeresluft geschnuppert...
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/5478/20130520dorsch.jpg


----------



## jvonzun (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich finde Bilder mit Balken auch hässlich! 
Auch wenn ich sie gefragt hätte und sie mir die Erlaubnis gegeben hätten,würde ich nie Schüler von mir im Netz veröffentlichen!!!

@Siever, auf unserer Website ist die ganze Story ausführlich!


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Link? Ich würde die Story gerne lesen!


----------



## Siever (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Link? Ich würde die Story gerne lesen!



http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/


Sehr schön! So etwas mache ich an unserer Schule auch mal... .

Aber warum gebt ihr Schweizer den Fischen so merkwürdige Namen?! Kann man nicht einfach "Saibling" sagen?? Röteln sind bei uns ne Krankheit
So, genug OT...  . Dickes Petri nochmals!


----------



## jvonzun (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

es sind auch nicht Röteln, sondern Rötel (=Seesaibling) :m, Barsche = Egli, Elritzen = Bameli usw.


----------



## west1 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 50er von heute morgen.

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/4808/hechtb25513.jpg


----------



## BronkoderBär (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

tolles Foto.
dem kennt man die Wut im Bauch richtig an


----------



## Siever (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein Hecht aus der letzten Woche...


----------



## Esoxfischer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen!
Hatte heute morgen ein verstärktes Gefühl angeln gehen zu müssen - und es scheint alles gepasst zu haben...dass hat mal Spass gemacht. Zwei super schöne Barsche von 39 und 42cm.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!
Schöne Barsche!


----------



## brauni (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!:m
Konnte heut früh auch nen etwas mageren 42er Barsch fangen!
Danach ging mir leider noch nen 80+ Zander kurz vorm Kescher Stiften#q


----------



## Allround Angla (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus  und Petri an alle, ich konnte auch zwo Hechte mit 67 und 72cm landen. Der 67er auf Koederfisch und der 72er auf nen 5cm Salmo Butcher an 20er mono.
Einen Saibling gabs auch noch auf Wobbler.









Lg Allround Angla


----------



## xsxx226 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri an alle Fänger!
Bei mir gabs gestern einen schönen 89er.


----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger...:m


----------



## Esox84 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 84er Hecht der mir gestern Mittag beim jerken an den Haken gegangen ist- Zuvor ist mir leider ein großer vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen :r


----------



## Nordangler (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein mittlerer Hecht von gestern,


----------



## Marces (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger#6

Ich konnt letzte Woche meinen ersten Meter fangen!

Einfach geil!

104cm hatte die gute:k

grüße


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Marces schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger#6
> 
> Ich konnt letzte Woche meinen ersten Meter fangen!
> 
> ...




Herzliches Petri !

Sehr schöner Hecht, gratuliere !!! #6

R.S.


----------



## xsxx226 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!
Bei mir gabs heute auch nen schönen Hecht mit 105cm.


----------



## crocodile (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Esox84

sehr schöner Hecht! die Färbung ist echt speziell, schöne spots!

Petri allen Erfolgreichen


----------



## pike-81 (27. Mai 2013)

Petri Heil zu den beiden Muttis.
Technik, Köder? In welchem Teil des Gewässers standen sie?


----------



## foggetz (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So jungs,

ich meld mich hier auch mal zu Wort. Der erste Hecht für die neue /erste/ Saison 
War es erste mal an diesem Gewässer und Kollege hatte schon seinen Hecht und hat auch gesagt, dass niemand ohne Hecht geht, wenn er den hier haben will. Ich hatte die Hoffnung fast schon aufgegeben aber dieser Schniepel hat sich erbarmt und sich den nigelnagelneuen 4er Meps reingezimmert. Mein Kollege sollte also Recht behalten 

Gruß


----------



## Housic (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri 

wenn schon denn schon wa  ist doch niedlich :m

der nächste wird bestimmt größer xD


----------



## foggetz (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Housic schrieb:


> petri
> 
> wenn schon denn schon wa  ist doch niedlich :m
> 
> der nächste wird bestimmt größer xD



Danke!
Hechtlaich zu fangen geht ja auch schlecht 
Von daher kann der nächste nur größer werden! :vik:


----------



## xsxx226 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den beiden Muttis.
> Technik, Köder? In welchem Teil des Gewässers standen sie?




Gebissen hat der Hecht kurz vor der Steinpackung auf nen
13cm Attractor in Fluo-Grün.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern bei nem spontanen Kurztripp nen 37 cm Barsch erbeutet... :q

Der konnte einem Rapala Clackin Crank 5 cm nicht widerstehen... #6

Dickes Petri allen Erfolgreichen... LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem es heute im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen einen deutlichen Temperaturanstieg gab, bin ich mit Boardie Basspsycho gleich am frühen Morgen ausgerückt um ein paar Gummis durchs Wasser zu ziehen. 

In ca. 2,5 Stunden konnten wir 3 Zander, 2 Hechte und einen Barsch fangen. 
Einen besseren Zander hab ich noch im Drill verloren. 

Der Hecht meines Kumpels hat sich dank meiner erfolglosen Handlandung am Ufer noch ohne Fototermin verabschiedet. 

Dürfte so ein 65-70er gewesen sein.

Insgesamt ein durchaus fängiger Morgen - auch wenn der Kapitale gefehlt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Franz, der kannz - oder so ;-))))


----------



## Marces (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Petris!

@Pike 81

meiner Biss vielleicht 5m vorm Ufer auf nen geleierten Junior Tail!

grüße


----------



## pike-81 (28. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!
Beide Meter so ufernah, obwohl der Mai schon so weit fortgeschritten ist.
Vielleicht werde ich Freitag auch nochmal die Kanten abgrasen.
Bei meinem letzten Trip kamen alle weit draußen.
Petri


----------



## Boedchen (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Tag wie jeder andere? 
 Heute war es  mal wieder ein Ausnahmetag, schönes Wetter, wann hatten wir das die  letzte Zeit? Meine Süße verstand mich und meinen drang bei dem Wetter  doch meine Angel in das Wasser zu halten. Also nach den Arbeit  die Sachen gepackt und zum Stammgewässer gefahren. Ich muss gestehen,  ich habe im Hinterkopf nicht mal den Gedanken gehabt erfolgreich zu  sein, sondern: Genießen und Abschalten. 
 Nach den ersten Würfen kamen Spaziergänger mit den typischen fragen:
 Was gefangen? NÖ!
 Fängt man hier was? Ab und an wenn man Glück hat.
 Ich dachte gerade darüber nach wie schön es ist Angler zu sein und die  Natur zu genießen als ein Ruck durch die Rute ging. Anhieb und Drill,  wären des Drills noch schnell den Kescher in die Hand. In Gedanken habe  ich schon den Zander gesehen, oder Barsch? Mit so komischen Fluchten?  Nach 5 Minuten konnte ich dann Ungläubig meinen Fang in Empfang nehmen.  69cm und echt schwer. Ein schöner Raubaal der neben meinem Stinger unter  anderem einen ca. 10cm Kaulbarsch gefressen hatte.
 Ich habe danach mehr wie zufrieden meine Sachen gepackt und muss sagen: 
 Angeln ist zum abschalten das beste.
 In dem Sinne euch Allen eben solche Ausnahmefische und Entspannung am Wasser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wunderschöner Aal - Petri !!!

Wirst du ihn räuchern? 

R.S.


----------



## Boedchen (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Aal - Petri !!!
> 
> Wirst du ihn räuchern?
> 
> R.S.


Ich habe ihn an meinen Räuchermeister weitergeleitet 
Übrigens sei Erwähnt (so am Rande), der erste Aal seit 3 Jahren OHNE Schwimmblasen Gewurm.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöner Aal! Das war sicher ne ordentliche Überraschung #6


----------



## serge7 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil liebe Leute zu allen gefangenen Fischen!

Ich möchte mich heute aufgrund für mich aussergewöhnlich gutem Beissen auch mal wieder einklinken...

Ich habe heute in einem Kanal in Ostfriesland sage und schreibe 15 Barsche gefangen, keiner kleiner als 33 die meissten Fische lagen bei 35-37, auch zwei 38er dabei. Sowas habe ich hier in unseren Gewässern in dieser Form noch nie erlebt, wirklich ein Ausnahmetag!

Als ob ich es dann im Gefühl gehabt hätte...heute muss er kommen der neue PB, dachte ich mir noch...und dann stieg er auch ein: Genau 45! Damit um weitere 2 cm nach oben geschraubt.

Leider leider war ich alleine unterwegs und mit Selbstauslöser war auch nichts...So musste ich am ausgestreckten Arm fotografieren und den Fisch genau an den Körper halten, damit er noch ganz drauf kommt. Gehalten mittels Kiemendeckelgriff, nicht vorgehalten...

Derselbe Fisch dann auch nochmal ohne mich dazu...

Grüsse Sergio


----------



## e!k (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Beide Meter so ufernah, obwohl der Mai schon so weit fortgeschritten ist.
> Vielleicht werde ich Freitag auch nochmal die Kanten abgrasen.
> Bei meinem letzten Trip kamen alle weit draußen.
> Petri




Ich habe heute auchnoch einen pechschwarzen Zander gefangen. Das ganze hat mich auch gewundert. Eigentlich sind die um diese Zeit in unseren Gewässer schon lange durch.


----------



## zanderzone (29. Mai 2013)

Gestern gabs noch ein Hechtlein von 66 in Holland! Seit Samstag ist die Leidenszeit endlich vorbei!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hat es dreimal auf Eigenbauspinner geknallt, jedesmal ein Zander.
Einer schlanker Fisch mit läppischen 2190 gr. bei 72 cm,
ein normal gebauter mit 2580 gr. bei 69cm und ein Fettsack mit
3166gr. bei 66cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Zander.
Petri Heil!
#6#6#6



PS: Dachte schon, du angelst nur noch Karpfen....|supergri


----------



## Felipe95 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

nach diesem schlechten Saisonstart hatte ich heute endlich mal wieder glück und durfte am UL-Tackle (5g Wg) diese 2 schönen Rapfen drillen. 1x 67cm und 1x 59cm.



 



Beide jeweils knapp 15min gedrillt.
Echt Hammer drills vorallem an so feinem gerät ! 

Gruß Felix


----------



## mathei (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Heute hat es dreimal auf Eigenbauspinner geknallt, jedesmal ein Zander.
> Einer schlanker Fisch mit läppischen 2190 gr. bei 72 cm,
> ein normal gebauter mit 2580 gr. bei 69cm und ein Fettsack mit
> 3166gr. bei 66cm.


 
fettsack ist gut. |supergri petri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Zander.
> Petri Heil!
> #6#6#6
> 
> ...





Petri Dank!

Um Gotteswillen, bin wirklich kein großer Fan von Wasserschweinen.
Barsch, Zander, Aal, Schleie, Forelle, Hecht, Rotauge usw. sind mir wesentlich lieber.(auch auf dem Teller):q


----------



## Nordangler (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der lief mir gestern über dem Weg. 80 cm.

Sven


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Der lief mir gestern über dem Weg. 80 cm.
> 
> Sven



Der schaut aber "böse"


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang beim Köderfischfang 

Und beide Aale auf Wurm, 84 cm und ca. 73


----------



## mathei (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

beifang? ich sitze und warte auf aal. aber petri natürlich.


----------



## cHHristian (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach diesem schlechten Saisonstart hatte ich heute endlich mal wieder glück und durfte am UL-Tackle (5g Wg) diese 2 schönen Rapfen drillen. 1x 67cm und 1x 59cm.
> 
> ...



Was hast da für nen Kescher, so ein "kleiner" fehlt mir noch für  längere Touren?
Ist das der hier: http://www.amazon.de/Balzer-Never-Hook-Smell-Watkescher/dp/B004JM7AU8


----------



## hanzz (31. Mai 2013)

Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Der lief mir gestern über dem Weg. 80 cm.
> 
> Sven



Megageiles Bild !
Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## pike-81 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Heute hat es gekracht. Und zwar richtig. PB.
Einige Boardies habe ja kürzlich ufernah gemetert.Doch bis auf einen Schniepel und einige Anfasser ging da nichts. Also raus ins Freiwasser, Schleppen. (Swimbait Trout, 25cm, Castaic)
Das war nicht einfach. Trotz des schönen, sonnigen Wetters herrschte auf dem großen, tiefen Maränensee im Norden Deutschlands ein rauher Wind. Uns wurde ein Krallerboot zur Verfügung gestellt, und wir mußten uns zu zweit in die Riemen legen.
Dann mitten im Nichts über 30m tiefem Freiwasser Biß! Die 300g-Rute krumm. Mein Kumpel hielt das Boot in der Spur, und ich nahm den Drill auf. Hammerhart! Der Fisch kam gleich an die Oberfläche. Also Rute runter, aber es half nichts. Während ich ihn gefühlvoll ranpumpte, durchbrach er immer wieder das Wasser. Mal schüttelte er seinen mächtigen Schädel, dann wieder zeigte er seine prächtigen Flossen, oder sein Leib schimmerte auf einer Entfernung von Anfangs weit über 35m goldgrün in den Wellen. Traumhaft.
Doch dann passierte es! Eine Regatta kam uns während des Drills gefährlich nahe. Zwei junge Burschen schickten sich an, über meine Schnur zu segeln. Und der Hecht an der Oberfläche! Versuche sie abzuwinken fruchteten nicht. Also gab es nur noch eines: Rute senkrecht ins Wasser und bangen und hoffen... Ich rechnete jeden Augenblick damit, daß die 13kg-PP erschlaffte. Aber Petrus war auf meiner Seite. Der Tanz konnte weitergehen. Aber was war das? Das Segelboot wendete, und nahm trotz meiner Gesten den gleichen Kurs zurück. NEIN! Doch dann sahen sie das Vieh, riefen und zeigten auf IHN. 
Das war nochmal gut gegangen. So ängstlich und glücklich bin ich in meinem Anglerleben noch nie gewesen.
Kurz vor dem Boot hatte der Hecht wohl den Braten gerochen und ging auf Tiefe. Aber er hatte kaum noch Kraft. Endlich konnte ich ihn über den Kescher führen, den mein Freund bereithielt, und unsere Jubelschreie hallten über den See. 110cm und eine wunderschöne Zeichnung. Aber seht selbst:





110er





Posing





Schau mir in die Augen Kleines





und tschüß...

Petri


----------



## xsxx226 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zur schönen Hechtmutti und natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

.....Petri zur PB Muddi,und danke für den schönen Bericht !!!!!


----------



## Felipe95 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



cHHristian schrieb:


> Was hast da für nen Kescher, so ein "kleiner" fehlt mir noch für längere Touren?
> Ist das der hier: http://www.amazon.de/Balzer-Never-Hook-Smell-Watkescher/dp/B004JM7AU8


 
Jo der ist das.
Ist für mich mega praktisch mit dem Gummizug und Karabiner.
Mach mir den Karabiner immer am gürtel fest und steck mir den kescher dann zwischen rücken und Rucksack. So kann ich ihn jederzeit mit einer Hand hervorholen und durch das gummierte netz kann man haken sehr leicht lösen und das netz trocknet schnell.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@pike-81: Sehr schöner Bericht, da zerreißen einem ja die Nervenstränge beim lesen. Coole Geschichte, toller Fisch! Petri


----------



## Nordangler (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein kleines Foto.
Verdammt schwierig vernünftige Fotos zu machen, wenn man allein am Wasser ist und einen Fisch drillt.  

Sven


----------



## Schuschek (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Heute hat es gekracht. Und zwar richtig. PB.
> Einige Boardies habe ja kürzlich ufernah gemetert.Doch bis auf einen Schniepel und einige Anfasser ging da nichts. Also raus ins Freiwasser, Schleppen. (Swimbait Trout, 25cm, Castaic)
> Das war nicht einfach. Trotz des schönen, sonnigen Wetters herrschte auf dem großen, tiefen Maränensee im Norden Deutschlands ein rauher Wind. Uns wurde ein Krallerboot zur Verfügung gestellt, und wir mußten uns zu zweit in die Riemen legen.
> ...


 

Da hast du ja eine wunderschön gezeichnete Hechtmutti erwischt. Petri Heil zu dem klasse Erlebnis


----------



## hechtomat77 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Pike-81: Wunderschön gezeichneter Hecht:l. Dickes Petri zum neuen PB#6

Und natürlich auch Petri an alle anderen Fänger#h


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petr an alle Fänger#h
Ihr legt ja ganz schöne Brummer vor 
Ich war heute früh mal wieder unterwegs...ist recht schwierig zur Zeit  überhaupt an Wasser zu kommen...naja dieser kleine Hecht hats dann doch  geschafft sich beim 3. Anlauf den Prolex-Spinner zu schnappen und ganz  knapp hängen zu bleiben.
Nach dem Foto durfte er wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mal ne Runde am Neckar. Bei dem Hochwasser war außer Totholz nichts an den Haken zu bekommen...


----------



## Klaus Brühl (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Esox84 schrieb:


> Schöner 84er Hecht der mir gestern Mittag beim jerken an den Haken gegangen ist- Zuvor ist mir leider ein großer vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen :r



Der is doch groß!


----------



## Marces (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Pike-81

Petri zum PB

Grüße


----------



## zander1203 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ging es kurzentschlossen noch mal zum Vereinssee um auf Raufbisch zu angeln .
Da ich noch nicht wusste was ich für Köderfische bekomme hatte ich Sachen für Wels und Zander dabei .
Das Köderfisch fangen gestaltete sich sehr schwierig , da ständig  Karpfen auf dem Futterplatz waren und auch die 2 Maden oder ein Maikorn  nahmen .

Um 21 Uhr hatte ich dann endlich meine Köderfische zusammen und entschied mich dazu eine auf Wels und eine auf Zander zu legen .

Die Welsrute wurde gespannt mit einem ca 40-45 cm Brassen und die  Zanderrute wurde mit einem kleinen Brassen ca 10-12 cm in eine Ecke  neben einem Baum gelegt ..

Am Anfang kamen nur ganz vorsichtige Bisse auf den kleinen Brassen .
Um ca 00:30 ging mein Bissanzeiger mal durch und nach kurzem drill konnte ich einen ca 58 cm Zander landen ....



​ 




Rute wieder mit einem kleinen Brassen beködert und an die selbe Stelle geworfen ..

Um 02:00 Uhr bekam ich dann einen Biss auf der abgespannten Welsrute ,  also schnell hin . Reissleine war schon durch ,Rute in die Hand und  anschlag saß .
Nach kurzem (ca 15 s ), aber heftigen drill , war der Wiederstand weg .
Also nur eine Kurze Freude .......
Da alleine und mitten in der Nacht das Spannen fast unmöglich ist habe  ich die Rute umgebaut und einfach einen ca 20 cm Brassen auf Grund  gelegt .
Grade wieder im Schlafsack meldete sich mein Bissanzeiger von der  Zanderrute , schnell wieder raus aus dem Schlafsack und den  Anschlag  gesetzt . Starke Gegenwehr und ein schlagen mit der Schwanzflosse auf  die Wasseroberflache zeigte mit das ich wieder einen Wels dran hatte nur  leider auf dem dünnen Zeug und direkt neben dem Baum .
Also wieder kein langer Drill , er verschwand mitten im Baum  ..........
Frustriert legte ich mich wieder in den Schlafsack und 03:00 wurde ich  dann wieder geweckt durch die Welsrute , aber leider setzte ich den  Anschlag daneben ........

Dannach habe ich dann eingepackt und bin nach hause gefahren bevor noch schlimmere Sachen passieren ....

Es kann nur besser werden beim nächsten mal  ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ike-81

Schönes Ding,dafür hat sich das quälen beim rudern gelohnt.
Den habt ihr euch verdient.
Petri und Gruß
Esox 1960


----------



## surfer93 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich ein neue Zander-PB und das sogar zum Saisonauftakt!
Besser kanns garnicht losgehn


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Da hast du ja eine wunderschön gezeichnete Hechtmutti erwischt. Petri Heil zu dem klasse Erlebnis


 
wirklich eine schön gezeichnete Hechtmutti. Petri.


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Barsche am WE in der Ahse in Hamm NRW

*32cm Bursche*






*&*

*25cm Knabe*


----------



## ulfisch (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haha Fake....bei Dir regnets nicht|supergri
Petri zu den Burschen#h


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! :m

Bei mir lief recht gut in der letzten Zeit. Neben zahlreichen kleinen Zandern, kamen auch eine ganze Reihe Fische um die 70 cm an Land. Ein Kapitaler vom 94 cm war auch dabei. |supergri


----------



## BronkoderBär (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sonnenschein und dicke Zander, alles was ich nich hab 

Petri!


----------



## buddah (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ei ei ei der Herr Wilde legt aber ganz schön vor"!!! 

Dickes Petri !! 

Wie bist du mit der Stalker eigentlich zufrieden?? Hab ja nur gutes bis jetzt gehört und werd mir wohl die leichte Version in 2,40m holen!!


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ buddah: Antwort per PN. ;-)


----------



## welsman (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger! :m
> 
> Bei mir lief recht gut in der letzten Zeit. Neben zahlreichen kleinen Zandern, kamen auch eine ganze Reihe Fische um die 70 cm an Land. Ein Kapitaler vom 94 cm war auch dabei. |supergri




Was du an einem Tag fängst fange ich noch nichtmal in einem Jahr


----------



## Teichbubi (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an euch allen, wunderbare Fische!! :m

Bei mir liefs knapp zwei Monate nach Anfang der Forellensaison an unserem Vereinsgewässer erstaunlich gut. Konnte an einem Tag 2 SeFos erbäuten; 85cm und 73cm. Ist zwar nicht mehr sooo Aktuell (Mai), hoffe aber, dass das nicht so schlimm ist |rolleyes











Liebe Grüße,
René


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Teichbubi schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an euch allen, wunderbare Fische!! :m
> 
> Bei mir liefs knapp zwei Monate nach Anfang der Forellensaison an unserem Vereinsgewässer erstaunlich gut. Konnte an einem Tag 2 SeFos erbäuten; 85cm und 73cm. Ist zwar nicht mehr sooo Aktuell (Mai), hoffe aber, dass das nicht so schlimm ist |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Petri, Rene´ - absolute Traumfische !

Weiter so, Forellenjäger #h

Rheinspezie


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nur mal so ne Frage zwischendurch: Warum muss man wegen 7 Wörter + Name nen Posting was genau über seinem eigenen steht inkl. Bild als Zitat bringen? Is mir schleierhaft, aber evtl. hat ja jemand ne plausible Erklärung dafür.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich war gestern mit zwei Angelkollegen auf der Wupper-Talsperre unterwegs. Jeder von uns konnte einen Hecht beim schleppen mit Gufi fangen (der größte war 80 cm) und ich konnte noch einen schönen 45 cm Barsch beim twistern überlisten. Das Blut am Hecht stammt übrigens von mir, habe mich beim landen an seinen Kiemen verletzt. Alle Fische dürfen größer werden! 

















LG David


----------



## Thunderstruck (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ausser einigen Fischen zwischen 50 und 60 cm gabs an diesem Wochenende auch zwei Ü 70


----------



## carpjunkie (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne tierchen roland!
So sollen sie aussehen! 

Und die SeFo sind auch nett


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

TOP...Roland,sehr schöne Fotos....


----------



## Fury87 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute am Kanal gab es 11 Zander bis 64cm und 2 Barsche bis 32 cm!


----------



## pike-81 (3. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
@Rheinspezie:
Petri Heil zu den schönen Forellen!
Die erste hat ja einen richtigen Monsterschädel!
Auf was und in welcher Tiefe fängst Du solche Fische?
Petri auch den anderen Fängern.


----------



## welsman (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage zwischendurch: Warum muss man wegen 7 Wörter + Name nen Posting was genau über seinem eigenen steht inkl. Bild als Zitat bringen? Is mir schleierhaft, aber evtl. hat ja jemand ne plausible Erklärung dafür.
> 
> Gruß Toxe




Wieso muss man sowas fragen?Ist mir mindestens genauso schleierhaft


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



welsman schrieb:


> Wieso muss man sowas fragen?Ist mir mindestens genauso schleierhaft



Warum muss man fragen, warum man sowas fragen muss? 


Petri an alle Fänger, sieht aus als würde dieses Jahr Raubfischmäßig richtig gut werden


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Teichbubi: Dickes Seeforellen Petri!




pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> @Rheinspezie:
> Petri Heil zu den schönen Forellen!
> Die erste hat ja einen richtigen Monsterschädel!
> ...



Ich glaub du hast die Fänger verwechselt, Rheinspezie hat das Fangbild von teichbubi nur "zitiert"


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dass wir in den Fangmeldungsthreads keine Diskussionen/Belehrungen zu den Fangbildern/Fängen zulassen, sollte sich rumgesprochen haben.

Bitte alle zukünftig beachten, um keine Verwarnung zu riskieren.

Danke.


----------



## proinfishing (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Heute am Kanal gab es 11 Zander bis 64cm und 2 Barsche bis 32 cm!



Schöne Fotos sind das Fury! Könntest du mir/uns sagen, was für GuFis du da benutzt? #h

Gruß


----------



## Fury87 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klar, mache Ich gerne: "Spro HS Playboy" Und "Fox Warrior Tiddler Fast"


----------



## proinfishing (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Klar, mache Ich gerne: "Spro HS Playboy" Und "Fox Warrior Tiddler Fast"



Danke!


----------



## Fury87 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute nochmal am Kanal, und in der ersten stunde kam nichts,  noch nichtmal ein Biss! Aber dann wurde es langsam besser es kamen viele  vorsichtige bisse, und am ende konnte Ich 7 Zandern und 3 Barsche  fangen, leider waren alle fische sehr klein, bis auf einer von den  Zandern.


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das letzte Foto is ja schön geworden. Könnt so direkt auf ne zeitschrift


----------



## phirania (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Stimmt,ist super geworden.


----------



## Onkel Tom (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schicke Bilder Fury!

 Ich hatte in diesem Jahr anglerisch bisher so richtig  „Fäkalien am Stiefel“. Viele ausgestiegene Fische, vor allem Großbarsche, Großhechte am leichten Barschgerät, was in einem Totalverlust endete und zu allem Überfluss auch noch massiver Materialschwund durch Pech, eigene Dummheit und Köder fressende Unterwasserhindernisse.

  Heute nun sollte es sich dann doch bewahrheiten, auch die schlimmste Pechsträne muss mal vorbei gehen. Das tat sie dann auch und wie.

  Ich war bereits gute 2 Stunden am Gewässer unterwegs mit mäßigem Erfolg (2 kleine Barsche, ein ~ 65er Hecht), als Kumpel Christian dazu stieß. Zuerst händigte er mir einen neuen Kunstköder aus, mit dem er einen Tag zuvor bereits einen schönen Dickbarsch fangen konnte. Während ich ihm noch so erzählte, wie das hier an der aktuellen Angelstelle so läuft, hatte er auf diesen Köder gleich mal einen dicken Barsch im Drill und ich staunte nicht schlecht, weil ich diese Stelle bereits eine halbe Stunde beackert hatte. Der Barsch ergab dann eine Länge von 35 cm und er war recht fett. Natürlich montierte ich auch gleich die Neuerwerbung und schon der zweite Wurf brachte einen ganz ordentlichen Einschlag. Ich wusste gleich, „Dickbarschalarm“ und war echt froh, dass der diesmal hängen blieb. Gleich mal einen dicken Stachler verhaftet, das war schon mehr, als ich heute erwartet hatte.

  http://*ih.us/a/img838/7834/42erbarschii.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img849/3048/42errelease.jpg

  Nachdem der Fisch gefangen war, feuerte ich das Teil gleich wieder raus und es dauerte nicht wirklich lange, als es so dermaßen in die leichte Rocksweeper schepperte, dass ich kurz fast die Fassung verlor. War gleich klar, wenn das ein Barsch ist, fresse ich ’n Besen samt Putzfrau. Der Fisch blieb nach dem heftigen Biss am Boden kleben und bewegte sich gleichmäßig, langsam, aber dennoch sehr kräftig. Die genaue Größe konnte ich auf die weite Wurfentfernung nicht richtig einschätzen und nach der ersten kurzen Flucht, dachte ich so an einen ~70er Hecht. Als ich den Fisch dann allerdings etwas näher Richtung Rute bekam, beschlich mich da aber so ein Gefühl, erstens war da im Hinterkopf noch immer dieser wuchtige Einschlag beim Biss und zweitens war es irgendwie viel zu schwer für einen „mittleren“ Hecht. Scheinbar war diesem dann irgendwie doch klar, das hier irgendetwas nicht stimmt und die dann folgende Flucht bestätigte mein Bauchgefühl. So ganz klein ist der wohl nicht!

  Die Rocke hatte in den nächsten Minuten nun schwer zu tun und auch die Bremse der 2500er Shimano Twin Power Ci4 durfte das Eine oder Andere Liedchen trällern. Der erste Sichtkontakt brachte bei mir ein nüchternes „Oh ha“ hervor, welches mit einer weiteren brachialen Fluch kommentiert wurde. Christian sagte was von „der könnte wohl den Meter….“ Ich war mir da nicht ganz so sicher und tendierte ehr zum Bereich 85-90, auf jeden Fall ein ziemliches Kaliber a la „Ofenrohr“. Letztlich glückte auch diese Landung was mich bei meinem diesjährigen „Glück“ doch ziemlich wunderte. Bleibt zu vermerken, Christians Schätzung war näher dran.

  http://*ih.us/a/img15/116/98eresoxiii.jpg

  Nu bin ich auch wieder glücklich und freue mich sehr über diesen gelungenen Tag. Ich hoffe, dass meine Pechsträne damit ein jähes Ende gefunden hat und nun wieder bessere Tage angebrochen sind.


----------



## Housic (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Tom dickes Petri, tolle Fische und der Hecht einfach Bombe.. Und die neuen Kunstköder wirst du uns doch sicherlich verraten?


----------



## phirania (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tom
Super Fisch..#6
Toller Hecht kann nur sagen,,,
Super Bericht....:g:g:g


----------



## zander1203 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem beim letzten mal ja garnichts ging musste ich es wieder versuchen .
Also ging es gestern gegen 15:30 Uhr los zum Vereinsgewässer . Extra etwas früher um Köderfische zu fangen .
Es  gestaltete sich wieder mal sehr anstregend  da immer wieder Karpfen auf  dem Futterplatz eintrafen und sie jedesmal die Köderfische  verscheuchten .
Beim Stippen konnte ich einige Fische fangen .
Einen Döbel von ca 35 cm , 4 Karpfen konnte ich landen und mindestens 6 die mir den 16haken aufbogen .
Gegen Abend hatte ich dann meine 6 kleinen Köderfische und 2 größere zum Welsangeln .


In  der Dämmerung legte ich dann meine Raubfischruten raus , die Welsrute  vor das Seerosenfeld und die Zanderrute ca 15 m vom ufer entfernt .


Es  passierte die Nacht nicht sehr viel ausser das mein Platz anscheinend  zu einem Karpfenplatz geworden war und ich zahlreiche schnurschwimmer  hatte ...


Als ich grade anfangen wollte einzupacken  (gegen 08:20Uhr)  machte sich der Bissanzeiger  von meiner Welsrute mit  einem Dauerton bemerkbar .
Der anschlag saß , der Fisch hang, aber  kein starker wiederstand vorhanden . Nach sehr Kurzem Drill kam ein  Zander zum Vorschein der sich das handlange Rotauge mit dem 6/0 haken  und dem 1,2 mm Vorfach reingehauen hatte ...


Ein 61cm Zander ...









​







Dannach ging es dann nachhause  .......


----------



## loete1970 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die gestrige Mittagspause sollte eigentlich zum Echotest genutzt werden, trotzdem wurden 2-3 Würfe durchgeführt und es blieb dieser 68er hängen:


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Süß oder?
Das Wetter ist ja auch nicht das Schoenste.
Auf Koefi wollten sie an diesem Tag anscheinend nicht aber der hier, ein fetter 50er  und ein Entkommener#t fanden Gefallen an meinem Fatso :q











Lg

Michi


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte neben diversem "Kleinzeug" heute den nächsten vorzeigbaren Zander auf einen Stint-Shad überlisten. 84 cm! Leider nicht das beste Foto, aber er sollte ja schnell wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum 10. Ü80-Zander dieses Jahr Veit

Scheinbar hat es allen die Sprache verschlagen - eineinhalb Tage kein Kommentar in den Fangthreads |bigeyes



Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Philipp_do (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern...

Schon der Wahnsinn was der Veit da aus dem Wasser zaubert!!!!


----------



## Mace23 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mahlzeit

heute meinen PB  Barsch gefangen .......    

dachte erst , es wäre ein guter Hecht!!??

aber dann kam der 42er Barsch ans Ufer........


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri den Fängern... 

Sehr schöner Barsch, klasse Zeichnung... #v ich mag die Kerlchen einfach... 

Bei mir gabs heut nur zwei schniepelhechte auf 3,25" Shaker von LC- kann nur besser werden... :g

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend gabs einen 66er Zander


----------



## DingoDong (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> Konnte neben diversem "Kleinzeug" heute den nächsten vorzeigbaren Zander auf einen Stint-Shad überlisten. 84 cm! Leider nicht das beste Foto, aber er sollte ja schnell wieder ins Wasser.



Petri! 

Welche Rute fischt du - sieht wirklich interessant aus?

Grüße


----------



## jvonzun (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein ungewohntes Bild von mir... seit langem habe ich wieder einmal einen Versuch auf Zander gestartet, gestern gab es dann gleich 3 Stück. Fragt mich aber nicht,wie ich das geschafft habe und das aus meinem gehassten Sihlsee in der CH ...#c!
Freut mich aber sehr!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun

Der Zander ist makellos, ein wirklich wunderschöner Fisch!

Am besten ist aber das Panorama im Hintergrund, das hat echt was #6


----------



## Jigfreak88 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Franz,

der Köder von Deinem Zander sieht sehr interessant aus. Ist das ein gelber Schwanz? Welcher Köder ist das? Ist kein Stint Shad oder?


Gruss Jens


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@BigZander

Das ist ein Kauli.





Guckst du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262913&page=6


----------



## Jigfreak88 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Franz,

achso so ein neuer Strehlow Kauli von Balzer. Danke für Deine Antwort.

Gruss Jens


----------



## bream (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

am freitag gab's ne regenbogenforelle und am samstag nen döbel. beide haben auf nen kleinen, flach laufenden crank von gunki gebissen.


----------



## paule79 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
letzte Nacht habe ich mein Glück auf Zander, mit Köderfisch,versucht.
Köder waren ca. 10 cm lange Lauben.
Leider gab es keinen Zander,aber heute morgen bin ich mit meinen bisher größten Hecht, mit 105 cm,belohnt worden.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Paul98 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Moin, 
Ich habe dieses Jahr auch endlich mal einen anständigen Fisch aus dem Diemelsee gezogen. Ein 37er Barsch auf Dropshot vom Ufer mit einem einem Gummifisch den ich zufor von einem älterem Diemelseespezie bekommen habe:m





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## erikmelzer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den konnte ich verhaften  
87cm und ein echtes Kraftpaket. Klasse Drill ! 
genialer Angeltag


----------



## paule79 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Erikmelzer...

..das ist aber´n ordentlicher Fisch,Petri.

Carsten


----------



## MeisterFische (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klein aber schön gefärbt und meine erster mit meinen Selbstgequetschen Stahlvorfächern.
Köder Salmo Perch

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend war ich noch eine Runde mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Insgesamt gab es 3 Zander. 2x Nachwuchs und einen ca. 55er den ich beim schleppen fangen konnte. 

Ist ein etwas kurioses Foto geworden.
Schlauchboot und Selbstauslöser


----------



## Dakes87 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich war heute auch mal wieder in Köln auf Zander unterwegs. Das Hochwasser macht es gerade zurzeit nicht leicht. 
Aber heute ist einfach ein großer Traum von mir in Erfüllung gegangen.
Heftiger Biss und Schnur von der Rolle. Erst dachte ich ein Wels um 1m.
Dann aber ein komisches verhalten... Kopfschläge? Oder doch ein Wels der in die Schnur schlägt... 
Dann kam der Fisch das erstmal an die Oberfläche und ich traute meinen Augen nicht! Ein Monster von Zander!!!
Der Zander war vor meinen Füssen,erste Handlandung welche nicht geglückt ist. Wieder eine kleine Flucht und dann hat es im zweiten Anlauf geklappt. Das Maßband zeigte dann genau 100cm und ich war einfach nur überglücklich!!
Schnell nen paar Fotos gemacht und dann fiel er mir auch schon wegen dem Gewicht aus der Hand ins Wasser.
Absolut geiles Erlebnis!!!
LG Daniel


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

WOW - das ist ein Monster #6 #6 #6


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...ein *dickes* Petri zur geilen Kirsche !!!!


----------



## hanzz (9. Juni 2013)

Petri allen Fängern.
Und ganz dickes Petri @Daniel

Glückwunsch zu den 100 cm 
Was schätzt Du wog er ? 
18-20 Pfund ?


----------



## rudini (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch!
Petri!!


----------



## Aurikus (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Daniel, von mir auch nochmal ein ganz dickes Petri Heil an dieser Stelle!! Ein wahrer Traum von jedem Raubfischjäger!!!!!


----------



## zanderzone (10. Juni 2013)

100 cm? Respekt!!

Bei mir gabs gestern nen 56 Zander und diesen 76er Rapfen!


----------



## Siever (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Herren?!|bigeyes Hier werden aber wieder Kirschen präsentiert! Sauber, Jungs

Ich konnte gestern meinen Traumbarsch fangen. Es fehlen zwar noch 3 cm bis zur magischen 50er Marke, aber der gute war wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## daci7 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, besonders zum Meterzander!


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ist ein etwas kurioses Foto geworden.
> Schlauchboot und Selbstauslöser



Da bin ich aber froh, dass du keinen Schottenrock trägst ;P


----------



## Seele (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Heute Abend war ich noch eine Runde mit dem Boot unterwegs.
> Insgesamt gab es 3 Zander. 2x Nachwuchs und einen ca. 55er den ich beim schleppen fangen konnte.
> 
> Ist ein etwas kurioses Foto geworden.
> Schlauchboot und Selbstauslöser


 

Immer dieses vor halten der Fische 

Petri, nette Zander in letzter Zeit gegangen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil euch allen!
Scheint ja richtig gut zu laufen, bei euch. Ich musste leider in die bisher aller schlechteste Saison starten, die ich je erlebt hab. Bis auf ein paar kleinere Barsche ging nichts, doch gestern hat es endlich geklappt. Nach 6 Tagen Jerken, Faulenzen, Schleppen und Vertikalen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri Heil euch allen!
> Scheint ja richtig gut zu laufen, bei euch. *Ich musste leider in die bisher aller schlechteste Saison starten, die ich je erlebt hab. Bis auf ein paar kleinere Barsche ging nichts, *doch gestern hat es endlich geklappt. Nach 6 Tagen Jerken, Faulenzen, Schleppen und Vertikalen...



Hallo und Petri allen Fängern ( insbes. Dakes Großzanderfänger #h)

Johnnie Walker - *erstmal Petri* ! -  die Antwort der schlechten Fänge gibt Dein Foto selbst .

Der Fisch ist noch voll in der Laichfärbung und somit ein Männchen.

Deine Fänge werden sich sicher steigern, wenn an diesem Gewässer die Laichzeit vorbei ist .

Also dranbleiben !

Gruß, Rheinspezie


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> [...] die Antwort der schlechten Fänge gibt Dein Foto selbst .[...]
> 
> Der Fisch ist noch voll in der Laichfärbung und somit ein Männchen.
> 
> Deine Fänge werden sich sicher steigern, wenn an diesem Gewässer die Laichzeit vorbei ist .



BINGO! Wieso bin ich nicht von selbst drauf gekommen!?
Das wird es wohl sein, vielen Dank!

Als ein Kumpel aus Wittlich, das 100km südlich liegt, vorbei kam, stellte er fest, dass die Natur bei uns noch ziemlich viel nachzuholen hat! An seinem Hausgewässer wurden schon regelmäßig gute Raubfische gefangen und das Grün der Blätter der Bäume zeigt sich in voller Pracht. 
Scheint so, also ob das große Fressen noch bevorsteht!


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen, insbesondere zum Meterzander!!!

Ist bei und genau das gleiche, die Zander und Barsche sind (oder waren bis vor ein paar Tagen) auch noch voll am Laichen und es ging so gut wie gar nix ausser mein 68er Glückstreffer beim Ansitzen am Kanal, in dem das Wasser mitlerweile zum Glück nur noch bis zur Wegkante steht!  So lange die noch beschäftigt sind, bzw. das Wasser noch so hoch steht müssen halt die Hechte in den Seen dran glauben, die sind irgenwie schon durch!


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> BINGO! Wieso bin ich nicht von selbst drauf gekommen!?
> Das wird es wohl sein, vielen Dank!
> 
> Als ein Kumpel aus Wittlich, das 100km südlich liegt, vorbei kam, stellte er fest, dass die Natur bei uns noch ziemlich viel nachzuholen hat! An seinem Hausgewässer wurden schon regelmäßig gute Raubfische gefangen und das Grün der Blätter der Bäume zeigt sich in voller Pracht.
> Scheint so, also ob das große Fressen noch bevorsteht!




Dann hol´ sie Dir, mein Freund ! #h

Natur ist dieses Jahr echt spät "dran" ... aber Hechte sind bei uns schon durch |rolleyes

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## pike-81 (10. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Petri Heil den Fängern!
Hechte sind im Norden auch schon länger durch.
Dachte Zander beißen nach der Laichzeit besonders aggro, -Stichwort Brutpflege/Gelege verteidigen?
Laichbänder der Barsche habe ich schon Anfang Mai vorgefunden...
Petri


----------



## Print (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

Petri an alle Fänger! 

Nach dem gewaltigen Hochwasser konnte ich am Wochenende das erste Mal wieder ans Gewässer und wieder einen kapitalen Döbel landen!

Gruß


----------



## minden (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah 100cm Zetti....Genial!!!!
@Siever, auch geiles Foto von nem fetten barsch...@franz, jau das mit dem Schottenrock wär suboptimal gewesen, wobei, hätte bestimmt auch groß gewirkt so 

Ich hab momentan auch ein glückliches Händchen...

Hier ein schöner 77er Zetti und nen 90-Up Pike....


----------



## Dakes87 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erst einmal vieeeelen Dank für die Petris!!!
Ich bin immer noch aus dem Häuschen! Hatte denke ich auf einen Montag noch nie so gute Laune auf der Arbeit 
Bin gerade Zeitlich etwas sehr Eingebunden, sonst hätte ich mal versucht ein paar Fotos noch vernünftig zu Bearbeiten und zu zeigen.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen und dann kommen noch ein paar Fotos.

@Hanzz also 20 Pfund hatte er auf jedenfall, denke eher das er 23 -24 Pfund hatte.
Die Ausmaße waren einfach unglaublich!! Zumal ich mit 187 nun auch eigentlich nicht winzig bin 
Lg Daniel


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> *@Hanzz also 20 Pfund hatte er auf jedenfall, denke eher das er 23 -24 Pfund hatte.*
> *Die Ausmaße waren einfach unglaublich!! *Zumal ich mit 187 nun auch eigentlich nicht winzig bin
> Lg Daniel





Ruuuhig , sonst kriegst du noch nen Herzkasper :m

Sorry, aber 20 Pfund sind schlecht geraten - denke, der hatte locker 12-13 Kilo !

Jetzt mußt Du aber noch einen drauflegen :m (Scherz).

Peetrieee !!! #h

R.S.


----------



## Dakes87 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rheinspezie eigentlich ist es locker nen 30pfünder wollte aber nicht übertreiben :m Nein ist wirklich schlecht zu schätzen und eigendlich auch schade das ich den Zander nicht wiegen konnte.
Aber was soll´s bin trotzdem zufrieden 
Gruß


----------



## Oderjäger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich war heute auch mal wieder in Köln auf Zander unterwegs. Das Hochwasser macht es gerade zurzeit nicht leicht.
> Aber heute ist einfach ein großer Traum von mir in Erfüllung gegangen.
> Heftiger Biss und Schnur von der Rolle. Erst dachte ich ein Wels um 1m.
> ...


Hut ab ###g|laola:und Petri , von solchen Zandern können wir hier an der Oder nur träumen.:vik:weiter soooooooooooo


----------



## eddijung (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich dachte der Zander ist in  NRW. erst ab 1Juli wieder offen ??#c


----------



## Siever (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



eddijung schrieb:


> Ich dachte der Zander ist in  NRW. erst ab 1Juli wieder offen ??#c



Nein,  ab 1.6.  . Und so oder so ist es ein absoluter Traumfisch, den man neidlos anerkennen muss.  Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## as12 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi

Den wollte ich auch zeigen
Bodden auf ruegen
Leider abhanden gekommen der setzkescher hatte ein loch

Von solch einem zander träume ich auch schon sehr lange


----------



## Hoehli (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nrw ab 01.06.


----------



## Lucius (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich war heute auch mal wieder in Köln auf Zander unterwegs. Das Hochwasser macht es gerade zurzeit nicht leicht.
> Aber heute ist einfach ein großer Traum von mir in Erfüllung gegangen.
> Heftiger Biss und Schnur von der Rolle. Erst dachte ich ein Wels um 1m.
> ...




Dickes Petri!

Man, was isnd wir Angler doch schwach auf der Brust, das uns solche Fische immer wieder ins Wasseer fallen.... 
Aber da kann man nix machen, oder!?#c:m


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, vor allem dem Meter.

Ich konnte heute auch meine persönliche Bestmarke knacken.
Heute war ich mit Boardi Daxy78 unterwegs und er zeigte mir einen neuen Spot.
Am Bodden angekommen wurden die Belly´s mit der Ausrüstung beladen. Geplant war es den Barschen an die Stacheln zu rücken. Und mit meiner 6,5g UL-Kombo war ich guter Dinge, auch einige überlisten zu können. Als wir über dem Kraut twitchten gab es einen spannenden Hecht-Nachläufer der den Köder leider verfehlte.
Später im tieferen Wasser wurden dann die Gummi´s ans Band geknüpft. Und nach einer halben Stunde gab es einen knallharten Biss. Die erste Vermutung war: mittlerer Hecht, Bremse auf & das Spiel ging los. Vom Drillverhalten blieb die Vermutung auch bestehen. Bis dann etwas helles aus der Tiefe kam.
Der Kontrahent entpuppte sich als 83er Zander und ich konnte mir den Jubelschrei nicht verkneifen.


  Leider, leider schüttelte sich der Strolch nach den Fotos nochmal ordentlich und rutschte dann aus meinen glitschigen Fingern. Daxy konnte dann später noch einen mittleren Esox verhaften.


----------



## Gaitzschie (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend gegen 22 Uhr hat sich endlich der Bißanzeiger meines Kumpels seid 2 Tagen zu Wort gemeldet und es kam ein wunderschöner 70ger Zander zum vorschein....


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@lepi
Glückwunsch zum Zetti, schöner Fisch und dann noch an der UL-Rute vom Belly.
Ach ja, klasse Belly hast du da, bist du zufrieden damit?

Grüße


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @lepi
> Glückwunsch zum Zetti, schöner Fisch und dann noch an der UL-Rute vom Belly.
> Ach ja, klasse Belly hast du da, bist du zufrieden damit?
> 
> Grüße



Danke & ja mit dem H&D II bin ich mehr als zufrieden, zuverlässig, groß und bequem. Wenn ich nochmal vor der Entscheidung stehen würde, welches ich mir hole: wäre es wieder dieses oder das FC 4 deluxe.


----------



## Plietischig (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Viel besser ist noch das der Fisch vom Bodden kommt, dort sind solche Zander wirklich hart erkämpft! Petri


----------



## paule79 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri auch von mir an alle Fänger.

Bis jetzt verläuft für mich die Raubfischsaison ganz gut,bei 2 Sessions 2 Fische verhaftet und dann noch jeweils den PB geknackt.
Besser kann es nicht sein.

Gestern gab es diesen Barschmit 43 cm.
Trotz das sein Magen schon mit 3 fingerlangen Krebsen gefüllt war nahm er meinen Shad Gt in 11 cm Volley.

Ci@o


----------



## _Pipo_ (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ich war seit langer Zeit mal wieder an meiner Lieblingswettern, die dieses Jahr sehr verkrautet ist...

Nach wenigen Minuten Stop&Go mit einem weiß/schwarzen Wobbler stand mein Köder kurz direkt an der Kraukante als plötzlich von unten ein aufgrissenes Maul aus dem Wasser schießt, das Resultat:





 Mmeine Strecke durchgefischt und dann auf dem Rückweg nochmal einen leicht größeren Wobbler im Barsch-Design gewählt, auch hier kam dann noch eine aggressive Attacke auf den stehenden Köder an der Oberfläche, ging allerdings daneben, Wobbler nochmal kurz angezogen und es kam erneut die Attacke:






Für 1 Stunde am Wasser eine gute Ausbeute ^^


----------



## Klaus Brühl (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern und vorgestern für ein paar stunden am Wasser und ein paar Fische konnte ich auch erwischen. 50/70/80er, die Fotos sind zwar nicht die besten aber man erkennt den Fisch ja
> 
> gruß
> Jonas



Wo in DTL sind die Wasserstände momentan bitte so anglerfreundlich?


----------



## alp06 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zu deinem Monster Daniel... Mir würde auch die hälfte grösse reichen|supergri

Wir haben uns bisher zweimal gesehen und da habe ich schon gesehen, dass dir Fische einfach so aus der Hand fallen 

alles jute


----------



## DerEik (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Ende letzten Jahres meinen Schein gemacht und war gestern zum ersten mal am Wasser. Ich war allein und habe mir eine vermeintlich schöne Stelle in einem Nebenarm des Rheins gesucht.
Insgesamt war ich nur etwas über 1 Stunde am Wasser da ich nach über 40 Mückenstichen die Flucht angetreten habe.

Allerdings konnte ich in meiner ersten Stunde am Gewässer überhaupt gleich einen Fang landen. Eigentlich hatte ich es mit leichtem Gerät und kleinem Köder auf einen Barsch zum Abendessen abgesehen. Umso überraschter war ich dass der Fisch doch ordentlichen Kampfgeist gezeigt hat. Am Ufer bekam ich dann diesen Kollegen in meinen Kescher:






Sorry für das eigentlich unschöne Foto. Aber Hey, mein aller erster Fisch! Ich war allein und mega aufgeregt, da kam nichts besseres zu Stande. Gemessen hat der liebe Esox stattliche 63cm.

Gefangen mit meiner leichten Spinnrute 4-20g WG, 0,12er geflochtene mit FC Vorfach und einem 5cm GuFi an rundem Jigkopf.

Nun hat mich das Fieber erst recht gepackt! 

P.S.: Das nächste mal wird dann das FC gegen nen Stahlvorfach getauscht wenn selbst auf die kleinen Köder die Hechte abgehen ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann mal Petri zum ersten Fisch des Lebens! Der wird dir hoffentlich immer in Erinnerung bleiben!!!


----------



## Dakes87 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank noch einmal für die Petris!!! :l
Hier noch einmal eine andere Variante vom Bild.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## pike-81 (14. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Gestern hat es bei mir auch wieder gescheppert.
Nach einigen herrlichen Somnertagen kam etwas Wind auf und der Himmel war bedeckt. Hechtwetter. Vorher waren sie ja fast ausschließlich abends aktiv.
Beim Schleppen im 50-60m tiefen Freiwasser war die Rute plötzlich krum.
Wieder Castaic Swimbait Trout 25cm
96er Hecht:


----------



## carpjunkie (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri jungs!
Und vorallem dir Daniel, so einen fisch fängt man nicht alle Tage! 
Aber alleinschon deine Hand in den kiemen,
Ich meine das größenverhältniss, geile sache!!!


----------



## Pudel (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab heute mein PB Barsch nochmal um 6 cm nach oben geschraubt.
Nach einer Std. Spinnfischen ein Biss ein Fisch. Ein wunder schöner Barsch mit exakt 40 cm!!


----------



## Pusher (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gratulation Daniel!
Wirklich schade das er dir entglitten ist ;-)


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 53er Dübel von Gestern...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Gestern hat es bei mir auch wieder gescheppert.
> Nach einigen herrlichen Somnertagen kam etwas Wind auf und der Himmel war bedeckt. Hechtwetter. Vorher waren sie ja fast ausschließlich abends aktiv.
> Beim Schleppen im 50-60m tiefen Freiwasser war die Rute plötzlich krum.
> ...



Sau geil! Dickes Petri!

Erzähl mal mehr, wie bist  du vorgegangen? Einfach auf gut Glück und mit viel Ausdauer, oder hast du ahnen können wo man Schleppen muss?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Fangbildflamingofftopickram und die Antworten darauf wie üblich bei uns gelöscht....


----------



## pike-81 (15. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Petri Dank.
@Johnnie Walker:
Viel Glück und Ausdauer sind auf jeden Fall dabei.
Hab auch viele Köder probiert. Aber der Castaic Swimbait Trout in 25cm, Farbe Blue Shad hat die besten Ergebnisse gebracht. Unabhängig von Jahreszeit und Gewässer.
Große Seen mit Maränenbeständen sind meine Favoriten.
Zwei oder besser eine Rute schleppen. Je mehr Angeln, desto stressiger wird es mit dem Köderausbringen und Drillen. Zu zweit macht es am mehr Spaß, und man kann zusammen arbeiten.
Wichtig ist natürlich das Echolot. Erstmal um die Tiefe zu ermitteln, aber auch um die Fische zu finden. Dabei achte ich nicht nur auf große Sicheln, sondern vor allem auf Futterfische. Heiße Stellen fahre ich dann öfter an.
Schleppen tue ich je nach Tiefe 20-60m hinterm Boot mit ca. 3,5km/h. Die Geschwindigkeit kann man angenehm halten, und die Hechte haken sich beim meiner harten Rute von selbst.
Die Länge der Schnur und die Geschwindigkeit bestimmen die Lauftiefe.
Ab 20m Tiefe setze ich den Swimbait ein, vorher Wobbler.
Jetzt im Sommer ist tagsüber fast immer wenig los, dann kracht es mehr abends. Außer man erwischt Hechtwetter: bedeckter Himmel+Wind
Petri


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern trotz nicht optimaler Voraussetzungen am Rhein (Hochwasser) gewesen. Die Angelsucht will ja befriedigt werden...  Zuerst hab ich was neues probiert, was nicht gleich funktionieren wollte und mein Kollege legte zwei kleinere Zettis vor. Nein, ich lasse mich nicht beeindrucken, wechsle nicht die Methode und ziehe das jetzt durch!!! Manchmal wird man dafür schließlich belohnt 
Kaum gedacht, zack holte ich auf! Erste Biss, verwandelt, neue Methode überzeugt, allerdings die Fischgröße, najaaaaaa... |rolleyes

Zwei weitere Bisse folgten, die aber leider nicht hängen blieben. Muss ich wohl noch ein wenig an mir arbeiten! |kopfkrat 
Dann passierte einige Zeit nichts mehr und ich wechselte den Spot. Erste Wurf, RUMMS, 58er Zanderkollege grüßte kurz die Sonne, geht doch!!! 
Ich lasse mal unkommentiert, dass mein Kollege kurz darauf auch noch einen Zetti erwischen konnte und er weitere Bisse versemmelte...
Tja und dann sollte mein Biss des Tages kommen  
Man quatscht, konzentriert sich nur halbherzig auf die Rute bis ein hammerharter Einschlag erfolgt, der durch den kompletten Körper geht und einen aus dem Delirium holt. *Adrenalinkick deluxe* :vik: Dafür geh ich Angeln!!!!

Kurzer knackiger Drill und zum Vorschein kommt dieser schöne 82er *grins*
http://*ih.us/a/img801/6658/xaji.jpg


----------



## MoselBarbe (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau, dafür geht man angeln.

Dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch:m


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Dakes87 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Raubfischfreak!!!
Schöner Zander! Iwie kommt mir das bekannt vor mit dem Quatschen und dann Bisse bekommen |bla::m
Habe es iwie komischerweise nun schon öfters gehabt. Oder eben Nase putzen und dann merkt man auf einmal das es beisst und man schlägt eben nebenbei an |uhoh:
Auch das versuchen anderer Methoden durchzuziehen gehört nicht zu meiner Stärke, und hast meine Respekt dafür! Ich halte es meistens nicht lange aus und wechsel wieder zum Altbewerten....
Gruß


----------



## raubfisch-ole (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischjäger! Sind ja wieder schöne Kirschen dabei! Ich konnte heute früh diesen schönen 77er fangen. 







Gruß Ole


----------



## BronkoderBär (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Schöner 53er Dübel von Gestern...



was macht das grüne Oval da?;+


----------



## AlsterRäuber (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

ich war die Tage auch mal in Alster Elbe und Bille unterwegs. Bin zwar kein großer Fotograf aber habe mal ein paar Bilder beigefügt. 
Alle Fische sind quasi in Hamburg mitten in der Stadt gefangen worden. Ich habe auch das erste mal meine Alsterbootkarte genutzt und habe mir mal ein kleines Ruderboot gemietet. 

Gruß


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> was macht das grüne Oval da?;+


 
Da wurde etwas rauskopiert um unten linksseitig eine Tasche wegzuretuschieren...habe ich wohl vergessen wieder wegzumachen.

Perti an alle anderen Fänger noch, grasse Zettis...#6


----------



## Martinez (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

41er Brücken-Barsch auf Gummi :k

http://*ih.us/a/img835/3074/uv5v.jpg

Petri in die Runde!


----------



## daniellohn (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin, 

wollte euch mal die schönsten Fänge von meinem Kollegen Lucas und mir präsentieren. Geangelt wurde an der Elbe, meistens auf Spinner oder Wobbler von Lucky Craft.

43 Barsch
http://*ih.us/a/img593/8153/txbx.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img854/458/xa5w.jpg

43 Barsch

http://*ih.us/a/img46/9611/8iha.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img266/1199/l8bq.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img443/7728/tdz5.jpg



http://img809.*ih.us/img809/2699/l7mk.jpg



Gruß Daniel


----------



## jvonzun (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

irgendwie habe ich wieder das Zander-Fieber. Zwar nicht so gross wie eure,aber in der CH gibt es leider immer noch wenige Glasaugen-Gewässer!





dazu gibt es aber auch noch Barsche, Seesaiblinge und Felchen


----------



## Perch-Noob (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Barsche habt ihr da, ich schwing mich gleich mal ins BB und versuche auch welche zu bekommen.

TL


----------



## Shadrap (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Petri an alle Raubfischjäger! Sind ja wieder schöne Kirschen dabei! Ich konnte heute früh diesen schönen 77er fangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Petri! Wunderschöne Fotos, besonders dieses #6.


----------



## _Pipo_ (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern !

War heute das erste Mal mit Kameramann am Wasser, die letzten Bisse der Hechte kamen so aggressiv, dass ich Hoffnung hatte, mal eine solche Attacke auf Film zu bekommen.

Die Attacke war dann eher harmlos, aber immerhin beim ersten Anlauf einen Biss filmen können.

Hier ein Foto der Beute, das Video folgt:





72cm, 2,9kg + einen anverdauten Fisch im Kescher.


----------



## blueman666 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe meine erste schöne Kirsche gefangen!!
90cm


----------



## Perch-Noob (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Petri! Wunderschöne Fotos, besonders dieses #6.



Seh ich genauso:m


----------



## siloaffe (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein Paar Fische der letzten Tage......

Barsch 39cm 
Zander 55-70cm 
Hecht 75cm 
Waller 95cm


----------



## Perch-Noob (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all!

@ Lenger, dass die Dinger auch immer so glitschig sein müssen


----------



## serge7 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Heute habe ich auch wieder was zu vermelden. Nach einigen guten Zandern bis 70 stieg mir heute nach Feierabend noch dieser 86er Kracher ein. PB eingestellt. Leider fehlte 1 cm für eine neue Bestmarke aber ich bin auch so sehr sehr zufrieden...Wieder mal ein Sahnetag heute...

Petri Heil wünscht
Sergio


----------



## blueman666 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch serge!!!

Ich war auch wieder los und hab auch was erwischen dürfen:

Nach 4 Würfen Zander 45cm / Klein aber fein |rolleyes





Danach einen Fehlbiss....
Mein Kumpel hat nen kleinen Hecht und 65er Zander gelandet

Danach kreischte die Bremse bei mir...
Ein schöner 85cm Hecht -> Leider am Rücken gehakt






Alles in allem wieder ein guter Angeltag! :l


----------



## mister_ts (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Bilder, ich bin erst ein paar mal am Wasser (Neckar) gewesen und habe leider noch nichts gefangen.

Heute Abend gehe ich wieder und hoffe nun nach dem Hochwasser etc. meinen ersten schönen Fisch zu bekommen.

Vieleicht kann ich morgen mit einem schönen Bild hier mitposten.


----------



## Fury87 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen Fängern!


----------



## camoas (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich wieder das Zander-Fieber. Zwar nicht so gross wie eure,aber in der CH gibt es leider immer noch wenige Glasaugen-Gewässer!



Wo warst du denn genau? Im Sihlsee?


----------



## ulfisch (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus Jungs
ich habe heute etwas selteneres an die Leine bekommen einen 48cm Döbel
ca. 2.5 Kg schwer(mit der personenwaage gemessen)


----------



## Angel-Kai (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

@Fury87, geile Bilder. Aber was macht die Kuh da im Wasser  

Petri an alle Fänger, ich war gestern Schneider. Lief recht mau auch für meine beiden Angelkollegen. Insgesammt gab es nur 2 "kleinere" Barsche und einen halbstarken Hecht. Nicht gemessen, nicht gewogen, alle durften wieder schwimmen!


----------



## Balam0r (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen!

Auch wenn ansich eine Bachforelle jetzt nichts soooo besonderes ist, für mich war sie es in jedem Falle :vik:

Sollte eigentlich ein reines Karpfengewässer sein. Die Enkelin des Besitzers erwähnte beiläufg dass vor Jahren auch mal ein paar Barsche drin waren. Also einen Mepps montiert und auf einmal gibts einen Schlag #6

54 cm und 1800g


----------



## ulfisch (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Fisch#6


----------



## Promachos (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



serge7 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein herzliches Petri Heil an alle Fänger!
> 
> Heute habe ich auch wieder was zu vermelden. Nach einigen guten Zandern bis 70 stieg mir heute nach Feierabend noch dieser 86er Kracher ein. PB eingestellt. Leider fehlte 1 cm für eine neue Bestmarke aber ich bin auch so sehr sehr zufrieden...Wieder mal ein Sahnetag heute...
> 
> ...



Klasse! Glückwunsch zu diesem tollem Fisch - und schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören bzw. zu sehen.
Ich denke immer noch gerne an meinen Angeltrip zu euch in den hohen Norden; vielleicht klappt's ja mal wieder.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## rudini (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Balam0r schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen!
> 
> Auch wenn ansich eine Bachforelle jetzt nichts soooo besonderes ist, für mich war sie es in jedem Falle :vik:
> 
> ...



schick ,schick! ;-)


----------



## ayron (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werf mal einen 73 Zetti und einen 65+ Rapfen ins Rennen.....
Fotos sind recht mies, aber haste kein Iphone haste keins


----------



## Wallerdundi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles echt schöne Fänge  und weil so schön is mach ich auch mal mit  ein 75er Zander mit einem Gewicht von ca 4,5 kg, gefangen auf einen weißen Gummifisch von Berkley D


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heute Abend einen kleinen Zander auf Wobbler.
Einen vermutlich etwas besseren auf Gummi, hab ich kurz vorm Boot verloren. 

Um 0.00 Uhr hatte es noch 21°C am Wasser...


----------



## bream (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

über die letzten tage verteilt hatte ich einige kleine döbel, meinen ersten barsch auf wobbler und dann noch einen schönen 33er barsch. leider ist mir unter einer brücke ein noch grlößerer barsch ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Siever (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Leute!!
Bei mir läuft es zur Zeit sehr durchwachsen. Viele kleine Fische, viele Abrisse, wenig Zeit...  . Und wenn dann doch mal ein guter einsteigt, vergeige ich es irgendwie... . Das ist manchmal der Preis für eine "obercoole" Handlandung... . Aber ihr kennt das ja, manchmal liegt der Kescher viel zu weit weg oder er muss aus abergläubischen Gründen erst noch mühsam aufgeklappt werden... 

Na gut, hier wenigstens noch ein Bild vom Wochenende. Und auch kleine Fische sind Fische


----------



## MarschAngler (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Petri, Leute!!
> Aber ihr kennt das ja, manchmal liegt der Kescher viel zu weit weg oder er muss aus abergläubischen Gründen erst noch mühsam aufgeklappt werden...



Den Aberglaube kenne ich nur zu gut 

Gruß + Petri aus Hamburg


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo an alle
Muß auch mal was Posten, ist schon 3 Wochen her aber ich glaube durchaus vorzeigbar.





49 cm




48 cm




und noch 1 Schöner

Gruß zokker


----------



## Pippa (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Vor allem zu den den Barschen! 

Als Barschverrückter sei mir mein leicht grünlicher Teint verziehen ;-)

Da hierzulande (an meinen Gewässern) bis vor zweieinhalb Wochen nichts in Sachen Barsch ging, habe ich es in NL versucht. Die hiesigen Buhnenbarsche waren überraschenderweise kooperativer, was den Landgang anging. Exemplare bis zu 68cm ließen den heimischen Frust vergessen. 

Aber nun geht's auch hier wieder los auf die Stacheligen...


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immer herrlich hier die Fangbilder einiger echt herausragender Fische anzuschauen!! PETRI Jungs!!!!

Nach letztem Freitag mit dem ü80er ging es an 4 weiteren Tagen auf Tour. Insgesamt 30 Fischen durfte ich kurz die Welt jenseits der Wasseroberfläche zeigen!  
Leider war viel „Kleinzeug“ dabei, warum es auch viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger gab. Allerdings gab’s gerade am Montag bei ungefähr jedem fünften Wurf ein „Tock“, was einfach überragend war und keine Langeweile aufkommen ließ 

Der einzige Barsch meiner Touren. Kein Riese…
http://*ih.us/a/img37/8379/rakw.jpg

57er
http://*ih.us/a/img822/7104/vbdp.jpg

Oberkörperfrei war angesagt. Man war das heiß!!! http://*ih.us/a/img40/5136/acwt.jpg

62er
http://*ih.us/a/img191/2360/u4fz.jpg

Momentan läuft es für meinen Geschmack sehr gut! Allerdings ist die Durchschnittsgröße nicht „der Burner“, dafür kommt durch die ständigen Fehlbisse und Aussteiger nie Langeweile auf!


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Pippa: Petri zum Wolf! War am Wochenende auch für einen Tag an der niederländischen Küste, wurde aber leider nichts mit Wolfsbarschen..


----------



## blueman666 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach 3 Würfen, der erste schöne Zander des Tages! Hat sich nen 12 cm  Gummi VOLL reingehauen, frage mich wie die das oft schaffen....








 Danach gabs nochn etwas besseren, der hat aber leider leicht geblutet, und  wurde sofort wieder zurückgesetzt, daher konnte ich kein Foto machen...

 Petri!!


----------



## Matticarp (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, gestern 23. 93 cm, 8,3 kg auf 5 cm gummi. die spritzenden weissfische auf der oberfläche haben mir gezeigt wo er steht, geil ;


----------



## Matticarp (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## sadako (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine schlaflose Nacht hat sich mal wieder bezahlt gemacht! (Auch, wenn die Bild-Quali dank fehlendem Blitz mal wieder unter aller Sau ist... |rolleyes)


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, da wurde ja schon wieder ordentlich gefangen! 
Petri Heil an alle Fänger besonders an Matze zum Ausnahmezander!!! #6

@Sadako
So kleine sieht der aber auch nicht aus, wie groß war der denn?


----------



## sadako (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Sadako
> So kleine sieht der aber auch nicht aus, wie groß war der denn?



Naja geht so Franz, 1,30m. Ist schön, wenn man klein ist, dann sehen die Fische auch immer so monströs aus |supergri 
Hatte zuvor auch seinen großen Bruder dran, aber den hab ich leider nach der zweiten heftigen Flucht verloren.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1,30m kann sich wohl mehr als sehen lassen. 

Schade dass es mit dem Großen nicht geklappt hat, aber offensichtlich hast du ja vieles richtig gemacht, da wird der Große nicht lange auf sich warten lassen!


----------



## sadako (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 1,30m kann sich wohl mehr als sehen lassen.
> 
> Schade dass es mit dem Großen nicht geklappt hat, aber offensichtlich hast du ja vieles richtig gemacht, da wird der Große nicht lange auf sich warten lassen!



Hehe ja, hab mir jetzt fest vorgenommen, dort öfter mal vorbei zu schauen. Irgendwann läuft er mir schon nochmal über den Weg. Man sieht sich ja bekanntlich immer zweimal im Leben |supergri
Aber bin natürlich schon glücklich, dass es dann überhaupt noch geklappt hat. Und das, obwohl im Vorfeld (augenscheinlich unqualifizierte) Stimmen laut wurden, in diesen Gewässern sei nichts zu holen. Sieht man ja! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wow, da wurde ja schon wieder ordentlich gefangen!
> Petri Heil an alle Fänger besonders an Matze zum Ausnahmezander!!! #6



Dito......


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nebst unzähligen Barschen gabs dann gestern och noch nen 73ér Rapfen.







Gruß Toxe


----------



## Matticarp (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne fische! der raubfisch geht echt gerade ausgezeichnet


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,

Erst einmal ein fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischjäger!!!

ich war Ende Mai / Anfang Juni mit 3 weiteren Angelfreunden am Greifswalder Bodden, und am Peenestrom.

Wir haben bei einem großen Guiding-Unternehmen gebucht, und sind echt nicht enttäuscht worden.

Wir waren einen Tag auf dem Greifswalder Bodden, und 2 Tage auf dem Peenestrom. Insgesamt sind  12 Zander bis 85 cm und 40 Hechte bis 97 cm rausgekommen.

Anbei ein paar Fische:


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

.... und noch welche:


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... und die letzten 2 Bilder für Euch:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Anscheinend läufts bei allen ganz gut, das sieht man gerne!
Habe eben mit den Kaulis von Balzer, die man hier im Board ergattern konnte, einen guten Spot angesteuert und konnte einen 48er vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es waren drei echt sehr schöne Tage mit super Fischen, einer top Unterkunft, einem hervorragendem Guide....

Mehrfach hatten wir Doppeldrills dabei...

Wir waren so begeistert, dass meine Kollegen ( ich habe leider keinen Urlaub mehr) direkt für September noch einmal gebucht haben.

Will hier keine Schleichwerbung machen. Wer Infos braucht, kann mir ja ne PN schreiben.

Bis die tage 


Marcus#h


----------



## Perch-Noob (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all!

Klasse Bild @ Johnnie Walker


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ohne große Worte. :k

Sven


----------



## Matticarp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@rhödeANKE! es war wirklich sensationell! vorallem so unverhofft, wollte nur mit der freundin den sonnenuntergang am see geniessen und hab die rute eingepackt. ich wusste das die zander den weissfisch dort schon vor jahren immer bei vollmond ins flache drängen. der weissfisch wurde nervös und plötzlich spritzen mehere auseinander, da war mir alles klar, 3 würfe mit nen kleinen gummi und er stieg knallhart ein, bremse ging bei jedem kopfschlag auf. als er hoch kam, blieb mir fast das herz stehen, dann folgte ne handlandung vom steg. haben schon 2 tage mittag davon gegessen, jetzt haben gerade das erste filet weg


----------



## Matticarp (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich fahre heut abend nochmal zur stelle, luftdruck ist gleich, nur die wolken müssen weg damit der vollmond rauskommt. falls was kommt, gibts n foto...


----------



## pike-81 (23. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Geile Bilder Nordangler! 
Da juckt es einem in den Fingern!
Petri


----------



## siloaffe (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nordangler schrieb:


> ohne große Worte. :k
> 
> Sven



Sehr sehr geil!!!:m:m:m


----------



## Migg91 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im Gegensatz zu euren tollen Fängen ist das hier sicher nichts besonderes, aber da ich Anfänger bin und das meine ersten Fänge sind bin ich trotzdem stolz drauf |rolleyes


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2013)

Migg91 schrieb:
			
		

> aber da ich Anfänger bin und das meine ersten Fänge sind bin ich trotzdem stolz drauf |rolleyes



Und deswegen ists was ganz besonderes.
Petri


----------



## paule79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,
gestern abend auch erfolgreich gewesen.
Nach mehreren kleinen Barschen kam dann dieser mit 41 cm zum Vorschein.
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Onkel Tom (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, echt schöne Fische habt ihr da wieder gefangen! #6

 Es fällt mir wirklich schwer, mein diesjähriges Angelpech noch in Worte zu fassen, aber nach vielen frustrierenden Momenten, gibt es wenigstens gelegentlich auch mal Glück und heute war es dann mal wieder so weit.

  Nach der Arbeit noch schnell Rasen gemäht und dann bei bereits leicht einsetzendem Regen ans Wasser gefahren. Seit Wochen ist das Zielgewässer nicht mehr vom Ufer aus zu beangeln, da es zu stark von anderen Gewässernutzern besucht wird. Heute bei Regen, bedecktem Himmel und relativ kühlen Temperaturen war gleich deutlich weniger los. 

  Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten fing ich dann doch meinen ersten Fisch des Tages, einen 66er Esox. Anschließend schlug das Pech wieder zu, zunächst verfehlte ein guter Barsch mehrfach den Oberflächenköder, um dann doch kurz hängen zu bleiben und dann letztlich auszuschlitzen. Dann hämmerte ein noch besserer Barsch auf einen Twitchbait, um nach knackigem Drill kurz vorm Ufer erneut auszusteigen.

  Nun war ich wieder etwas erregt, angelte aber dennoch konzentriert weiter. Zum Glück, denn dann schlug es gleich noch mal ganz heftig ein und ich dachte erst an einen mittleren Hecht. Nach kurzer Drillzeit war ich mir dann doch sicher, dass es der Zielfisch ist und so kam es dann auch. Wieder saßen die Haken ziemlich weit vorne und so drillte ich sehr behutsam und griff letztlich sogar zum Kescher, nur nicht wieder verlieren.

  Es ging alles gut und so fing ich ein ganz schönes Moped.

  http://*ih.us/a/img845/3383/0gj7.jpg

  Anschließend wurde der Regen dann doch zu heftig, so dass ich die Nummer abbrach, allerdings auch völlig zufrieden.


----------



## xsxx226 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!
Bei mir gabs heute nen Hecht mit 103cm.
Gebissen hat er auf nen Fluo-Grün Zander-Uki.


----------



## pike-81 (25. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!

Toller Hecht! Petri Heil


----------



## brauni (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6
Ich war die letzten Tage auch ni untätig!


----------



## brauni (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und noch paar Fotos!|supergri


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentlich mach ich kaum noch Bilder, zumindest nicht von Schniepeln. -Im Zuge eines Testberichts entstand dann doch mal das ein oder andere, hier mal ein exemplarisches Beispiel:

http://*ih.us/a/img856/5166/taix.jpg


----------



## ameisentattoo (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Nach einer scheinbar endlosen Durststrecke in diesem Jahr hat sich jetzt doch ein schöner Barsch verführen lassen.

Micky


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Abend gabs den wohl kleinsten Zander den ich je auf einen 12er Gummi ans Band bekommen habe 

Petri an alle Fänger, die hier gezeigten Barsche lassen mich echt vor Neid erblassen!


----------



## paule79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Nach einer scheinbar endlosen Durststrecke in diesem Jahr hat sich jetzt doch ein schöner Barsch verführen lassen.



...und was für ein Brocken.
Tolles Foto


----------



## siloaffe (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Heute Abend gabs den wohl kleinsten Zander den ich je auf einen 12er Gummi ans Band bekommen habe
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger, die hier gezeigten Barsche lassen mich echt vor Neid erblassen!




Ja die kleinen Zander leiden zum Teil an extremen größenwahn|rolleyes 


Der Kamerad hier hat sich letzten Herbst an nem 5" FinS versucht


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Heute Abend gabs den wohl kleinsten Zander den ich je auf einen 12er Gummi ans Band bekommen habe
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger, die hier gezeigten Barsche lassen mich echt vor Neid erblassen!



Süß


Petri allen Fängern !


----------



## Eitsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin gestern Abend auf Raubfischpirsch gewesen.

Ich konnte einige Mikrobarsche fangen. Dann habe ich auf einen 5cm Wobbler gewechselt und konnte auf anhieb, innerhalb nur 2 Stunden 4 Hechte fangen. 

Sie hatten die wahnsinnigen Ausmaße von 46, 42, 41 und 40 cm. 
Alle sind gesund, wohl auf und schwimmen wieder. 

Ein hecht hat mich gebissen, aber zum Glück hatte ich einen Notverbandskosten im Auto! :m


----------



## BronkoderBär (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit Hechten hat man immer Ärger, entweder man tut sich weh oder sie spritzen dich mit Schlamm voll. Kleine Kotzbrocken.


----------



## Siever (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern Abend auf Raubfischpirsch gewesen.
> 
> Ich konnte einige Mikrobarsche fangen. Dann habe ich auf einen 5cm Wobbler gewechselt und konnte auf anhieb, innerhalb nur 2 Stunden 4 Hechte fangen.
> 
> ...



Petri, Fisch ist Fisch Wende dich mit der Verletzung bitte nicht an die Bild. Das wäre sonst der zweite Hechtangriff auf Menschen innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Was dann wohl los wäre...|rolleyes


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Petri, Fisch ist Fisch Wende dich mit der Verletzung bitte nicht an die Bild. Das wäre sonst der zweite Hechtangriff auf Menschen innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Was dann wohl los wäre...|rolleyes


Er war aber nicht nackt (steht zu mindestens nicht im Beitrag) und damit uninteressant für die Bild. Aber falls er ein Terrorist, Politiker oder Migran sein würde, der schwarz angelt, dann könnte es dennoch bei der Bild klappen.|rolleyes


----------



## lsski (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe Gesten 3 Zander 60, 55, 50cm mit Grundel als Köderfisch aus dem Rhein geleier.
( mit der Zweiten Rute habe ich oberhalb Grundeln und Barben und ein Aal gefangen)
Der Köder darf nicht auf dem Grund liegen und am besten sich in der Strömung drehen dann geht es wie das Bretzelbacken 
Foto´s gibt es leider keine war zu dunkel und keine Zeit für die kleinen.


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja ja kleine Zander, ich hatte beim Barschangeln auch mal einen.





Gruß zokker


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da nen noch kleineren nachzulegen, dürfte schwierig werden ;-))
Cooles Bild


----------



## siloaffe (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da nen noch kleineren nachzulegen, dürfte schwierig werden ;-))
> Cooles Bild



Joa,..... 
kleinere hatte ich nur auf der Senke


----------



## Housic (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was die Winzlinge sich wohl dabei denken, wenn die solche Köder angreifen xD könnten die Größe eh nie verspeißen.. wohl alles Reflex und Instinkt..


----------



## Housic (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



benihana schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt mal gut mit dem Mini Zander posten...
> 
> ...


 


dickes petri, sehr schöner Fisch!! weiter so!!


----------



## sadako (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja ja kleine Zander, ich hatte beim Barschangeln auch mal einen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Minusrekorden bin ich natürlich auch immer ganz vorne mit dabei: |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## mathei (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zu 48 cm. bei mir gab es gestern zwar masse, aber nicht die klasse. bei 30 cm war schluß


----------



## phirania (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nun denn gefangen vom Kollegen.
Kann sich schon sehen lassen.
Wels,172 cm gefangen in der Werse in Münster.
Ein kleiner Fluß,mit vielen Geheimnissen....


----------



## Der-Graf (28. Juni 2013)

Petri Heil an deinen Kollegen! Schickes Tier! Aber wie groß ist denn dein Kollege bitte, wenn der Wels 172cm hat? Ich will das nicht anzweifeln, aber dein Kollege sollte Basketball spielen.


----------



## 2jahrepause (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja ja kleine Zander, ich hatte beim Barschangeln auch mal einen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Petri zu dem Brummer ------- aber man bemerke den Gummihammer auf dem Bild|supergri für was der wohl is|rolleyes


----------



## siloaffe (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guck dir das Bild mal genau an die der Wels hängt ja nicht frei der Schwanz liegt aufer Plane......


----------



## schwarzbarsch (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Fluß,mit vielen Geheimnissen....



Dein Kollege heißt aber nicht Nuffi Nuff, oder?


----------



## Mace23 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

niemals 1,72cm..... der wels.... selbst wenn die flosse nich frei in der luft ist , sind max. 20cm .... dann ist der typ trotzdem noch 2.10m  =)  oder wie ????


----------



## zanderzone (28. Juni 2013)

Man is doch larerne! Foto anschauen und Petri sagen!


----------



## mathei (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Man is doch larerne! Foto anschauen und Petri sagen!


jep.#6 wollt es gerade sagen. petri zum traumwaller.


----------



## phirania (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also auf dem Bild sieht der Wels echt klein geb ich ja zu,aber im  Münster Threat Seite 689 kann man sehen wie groß der ist..
Bekomme Bilder leider   nur auf eine Seite gestellt ohne sie woanders zu Löschen.
Nee Nee ist nicht Nuffi


----------



## pike-81 (28. Juni 2013)

Jo, da muß man dem phirania Recht geben. Auf den anderen Bildern sieht der Waller größer aus. Im Übrigen kommt es doch nicht auf jeden cm an. Ein toller Fang bleibt ein toller Fang, auch ohne Maßband.
Petri


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Im Übrigen kommt es doch nicht auf jeden cm an. Ein toller Fang bleibt ein toller Fang, auch ohne Maßband.



In dem Sinne auch von mir ein herzliches Petri Heil!

Jürgen


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....jupp..ein *dickes* Petri


----------



## phirania (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke an alle werde das Petri an den kollegen weitergeben der hat zur zeit keinen Internetzugang.
Er hatte vor einer halben Stunde noch einen von 128 cm gefangen.
Und morgen geselle ich mich dazu,und versuche auch mal mein Glück evtl. geht bei mir dann auch was.


----------



## Der-Graf (28. Juni 2013)

Mein Petri bitte auch völlig neidfrei verstehen. Wollte das gar nicht zur Diskussion machen mit der Größe... War eher ein bisschen scherzhaft gemeint und hoffe, dass das auch so angekommen ist.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
solangsam muss ich sagen, dass mir die Kaulis immer mehr gefallen. Diesmal wars ein 42er.


----------



## soadillusion (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder einer^^
57 cm auf KöFi!


----------



## _Pipo_ (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, mir hat Mutter Natur heute mal ordentlich den Mittelfinger gezeigt 

Gegen 10 Uhr am Wasser, erster Wurf, 2 Kurbelumdrehungen, 1. Attacke auf den Wobbler, ein ca. 60cm langer Hecht, hat aber direkt losgelassen ohne einen Haken zu erwischen, 2 Umdrehungen später erneute Attacke, diesmal war der Hecht ein paar Sekunden dran dran, bevor er sich lösen könnte.

Naja, das geht ja gut los, keine 10 Würfe später, 10 Meter vom ersten Hecht entfernt rumst es beim Auftreffen des Wobbler auf der Wasseroberfläche und ein guter Drill beginnt, bei dem ich mehrere Sprünge verhindern musste. Als der Fisch dann im Wasser stand und müde schien habe ich gesehen, dass der Hecht dieses Jahr schonmal die Ehre hatte (75cm mitte April, das kam hin, Kopfform und Färbung anders als bei den meisten Hechten in dem Gewässer). Als er dann zur Hälfte im Kescher war, fand er nochmal kurz Kraft, zog einen Meter ab und sprang aus dem Wasser, wobei er meinen Wobbler losgewordne ist.

Es dauerte dann auch keine 30 Minuten, bis der nächste Hecht einstieg, auch dieser lag im 70er Bereich, konnte aber auch nach ein paar Sekunden den Wobbler loswerden....|kopfkrat

Das die Haken noch alle scharf sind, habe ich heute schon 2x an meiner Hand erfahren, ich guckte also etwas ratlos auf den Köder....der ist eigentlich mit mein fängigster, ca. 80% aller Attacken bleiben hängen bis sie im Kescher sind....

15 Minuten später rappelt es erneut, diesmal an Hecht um die 60cm, der von Anfang an wild den Kopf schüttelt und auch dieser konnte sich befreien....
Strecke durchgefischt, anderen Wobbler genommen, und die Strecke zurückgefischt, auch hier kam dann eine Attacke und es war wieder der ca. 60cm Hecht mit wildem Kopfschütteln, und auch dieses mal gelang es ihm bei seiner dritten Flucht sich vom Haken zu lösen...


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Also irgendwas mache ich heute falsch habe ich mir gedacht, aber da die Hechte so in Bisslaune waren, bin ich nochmal zu einem kleinen Spot gefahren und hab einfach mal einen 17cm Wobbler mit 88g dran gemacht, wer weiß was noch kommt, kurz abfischen und dann weiterziehen.
Dann ein gefühlter Hänger, Schnur straff gehalten, just in case, dann kommt kurz Bewegung ins Spiel und die Bremse meldet sich zu Wort, und bevor der Drill losgehen kann war auch dieser beendet und mein Wobbler war wieder alleine im Wasser....


#q#q#q

Ich bin immernoch am überlegen ob ich glücklich bin wegen der vielen Bisse (der Bestand ist stabil, die Hechte in Bisslaune und etwas Drill war auch drin) oder frustriert, weil ich nicht einen Fisch wirklich gefangen habe |supergri


----------



## pike-81 (29. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Vielleicht ist Deine Rute zu weich. Die muß schon ordentlich Bumms haben, um den Haken ins Maul zu treiben. Zweite Sprengringe zwischen Haken und Köder können auch Abhilfe schaffen. Vielleicht bringt auch eine andere Bremseinstellung was. Bei so vielen Aussteigern solltest Du jedenfalls was unternehmen. Dazu gibt es auch schon Threads.
Petri


----------



## Raubbrasse (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.

Heute gab es bei mir diese Hechte von 64,67 und 80cm.

Raubbrasse


----------



## DingoDong (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jeil Alder und ein dickes Petri dem Illexteam Angler.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



soadillusion schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder einer^^
> 57 cm auf KöFi!



Würde sagen der war noch in der Brutpflege.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier auch mal ein schöner mit 61 auf Köfi beim Nachtansitz.
Weiß Jemand was es mit der Blutroten Schwanzflosse auf sich hat?


----------



## zanderzone (30. Juni 2013)

Jetzt gefangen? Der is ja immer noch schwatt wie die Nacht!


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen!

Die fränkischen Rapfen sind zur Zeit in Beisslaune. Hab innerhalb einer Stunde dieses Quartett auf die Schuppen legen können - alle Ü60!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mal wieder mein Glück am Rhein versucht.

Es hat gleich zu Beginn recht vielversprechend begonnen. Wurm ran ans Band, raus damit in die Fluten und schon hing der erste (wenn auch kleine) Barsch. Also gleich wieder rein mit dme Wurm, wenige Minuten später hinh dann ein wohl genährter 32er Barsch. 

Danach wurde es leider etwas ruhiger, weshalb ich mit der Spinne bewaffnet loszog um den Hechten nachzustellen. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Also wieder zurück zjm Ansitz, wurm ran, Biss, Anhieb ins Leere. Wurm wieder rein, und sofort wieder Biss. Diesmal hig der Fisch. Eine schöne 70er Rheinbarbe. 

Danach wurde es wieder etwas ruhig. Daher habe ich mit der UL-Spinne bewaffnet einen Versuch auf Barsch & Döbel gewagt. Zunächst gab es erstmal nur einen Schniepelbarsch von etwa 10cm. Darauf folgte eine deutlich heftigere Attacke auf den 1er Mepps. Es war ein Hecht. Mit 54cm wahrlich nicht der größte seiner Art. An der UL-Spinne (WG 4g, 0,14er Mono) in mitten von Krautfeldern jedoch immer wieder ein besonderer Nervenkitzel.

Gegen Abend kam dann nochmal ein Wurm ans Band. Mit Erfolg. Ein 87er Aal konnte nicht wiederstehen.
Unten ein Bild von der Wasserschlange (Da der Fotograf nicht sonderlich geübt im Umgang mit Smartphones ist inkl. Nahaufnahme seiner Finger...). Von den anderen Fischen gibt es keine Fotos.


Greetz & always tight lines,

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## raubfisch-ole (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Heute konnte ich einen hart erarbeiteten 80er Esox fangen. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## DingoDong (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fischereiaufseher schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Die fränkischen Rapfen sind zur Zeit in Beisslaune. Hab innerhalb einer Stunde dieses Quartett auf die Schuppen legen können - alle Ü60!



Oh man ...

Bei mir gab es nur drei Barsche.


----------



## mathei (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern. und nicht vergessen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266936


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war kein Friedfischwetter, zu kalt und windig.
Also war ich hechten.|supergri


----------



## master030 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich die magische Metermarke genknackt 1,13m 10 KG.

MfG Daniel


----------



## zanderzone (30. Juni 2013)

Was machst du mit den Rapfen? Doch wohl nicht essen, oder?


----------



## pike-81 (30. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Schöne Hechte habt Ihr da erwischt!
Petri Heil!
Darf man ein paar Details zu den Burschen erfahren (Standort, Tiefe, Köder, Technik)?
Petri


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

master030 schönes ding,petri!!


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder sehr schöne Fische die hier gemeldet wurden! Prima #6

@master030 
Das ist mal ne Granate! Petri Heil #6

Ich war heute Abend mit Gummi an einem Stausee unterwegs und konnte seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten mal wieder einen Barsch fangen:






Einen Zander gabs dann ebenfalls noch:


----------



## _Pipo_ (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Vielleicht ist Deine Rute zu weich. Die muß schon ordentlich Bumms haben, um den Haken ins Maul zu treiben. Zweite Sprengringe zwischen Haken und Köder können auch Abhilfe schaffen. Vielleicht bringt auch eine andere Bremseinstellung was. Bei so vielen Aussteigern solltest Du jedenfalls was unternehmen. Dazu gibt es auch schon Threads.
> Petri


 
Das Ding ist ja, dass ich eigentlich nichts an meinen Einstellungen geändert habe, Bremse und Rute identisch wie letztes Jahr und auch identisch wie bei den ersten 4 Hechten dieses Jahr. Gestern gabs es auch schon wieder 2 Aussteiger.
Die Rute ist eine Fox Rage Spin H 270cm 30-100g WG, die krümmt sich kaum, ist eigentlich sehr hart....

Ich bin da gerade ziemlich ratlos....den einen Drill hab ich versaut aber sonst sind die meistens nach 5-10 Sekunden ab #c


----------



## David PL (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Morgen,
  ohne jetzt nach deinen Alten Beiträgen zu suchen kannst du mir vielleicht die paar Fragen beantworten… vielleicht kann ich dir danach einen guten Tipp geben:




Was für eine Schnur benutzt du?
 

Wie sieht dein Vorfach aus?
 

Wie ist die Hakengröße?
 

Wie hast du Sie am Köder platziert?
  Gruß
  David


----------



## _Pipo_ (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schnur ist 19er geflochtene Power Pro, Vorfach ist aus 7x7 Stahl und ca. 30 cm lang.
Die Kombo hatte ich allerdings auch letztes Jahr und auch im April/Mai und da war alles noch fängig, aber plötzlich hat wer den Schalter umgelegt.

Zum Köder:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226095

der 1. im Design vom 3., glaube 13cm und 67g wenn ich mich nicht täusche, die Drillinge sind angemessen groß und immernoch sau scharf, mit dem Köder könnte ich bisher auch prozentual die meisten Bisse landen, nur dieses Wochenende....|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem nun Winterwetter, Hochwasser und Raubfischschonzeiten vorbei sind, gibt's ja viele Fänge.

Zum weiteren "anheizen" hier mal die Gewinner des ersten halben Jahres:
HeK
Elgar
Mr.Drillinger
Svenno 02
esox1000
Dakes87

Die Gewinner wurden benachrichtigt!

*Haltet euch ran, meldet Fische, gewinnt Rollen!!!!!*


*Raubfischfänge 2013 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*ENERGY PTI 0502030*




Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den
Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der
Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte
Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten
kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich
dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle
den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und
Bezahlbarkeit finden.

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer
mit Anti-Drall-System

Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## David PL (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das einzige was ich mal versuchen würde wäre vielleicht einen Köder mit kleinerem Haken.  Ich persönlich habe mit den etwas kleineren Drillingen immer die bessere Quote gehabt. Was du auch immer machen kannst ist etwas mit der bremse herumtesten.
  Aber ich glaube dass du einfach nur Pech hattest.


Gruß David


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Zum weiteren "anheizen" hier mal die Gewinner des ersten halben Jahres:
> HeK
> Elgar
> Mr.Drillinger
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner #6 #6 #6


----------



## Bela B. (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@: Ein dickes Petri Heil an lezten Fänger.

@ Gewinner: Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Bei mir gab es am Samstag diesen 72cm Zander,der wie immer wieder schwimmen durfte.#6

Bela B.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meinen Glückwunsch an alle erfolgreichen Petrijünger (Wahnsinn, so einige Brummer dabei) und natürlich auch an die Gewinnspiel-Glückspilze #6

Nachdem es stückzahlenmäßig die letzten Wochen so klasse lief, war es dieses Wochenende damit vorbei...
Am Samstag konnte ich noch 1 Barsch und 3 Zander fangen. 

Der Größte
http://*ih.us/a/img23/2190/9xz4.jpg

Am Sonntag sorgte nur noch meine Freundin mit ihrem ersten Zander für ein kleines Highlight. Mit 35-40cm kein Riese, aber die Freude war trotzdem groß! 
Ich durfte Guide spielen und musste mich mit 2 Bissen und einem Aussteiger zufrieden geben. Mache ich aber gerne, wenn die Freundin über beide Ohren strahlt!


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

45 cm bei 3 Pfund gestern abend auf Mepps Spinner:vik:


----------



## xaru (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, hammer Barsch #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So muss dat hier laufen!
Man findet ständig neue Fangmeldungen, tip top!

Petri an alle!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
habe heute Abend schnell noch ne kurze Runde gedreht. 
Nachdem ich schon einige Spots erfolglos abgefischt hatte, bin ich an die "letzte Stelle". Dort entdeckte ich auf ca. 40m Entfernung zum Ufer einen großen Köfi-Schwarm an der Oberfläche. 

Voll durchgezogen und den Gufi mitten rein gefeuert. Direkt in der ersten Absinkphase gab es einen Biss, welchen ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Gummi wieder angejiggt und Bumm - wieder ein Biss. Diesmal konnte ich den Anhieb durchbringen und einen kleinen Zander, der sich den 12cm Kauli voll reingehämmert hatte, sicher landen. 






Zander zurück. Gufi wieder an die gleiche Stelle geworfen. In der 3. Absinkphase wieder ein harter Biss, nach einem wunderbaren Drill konnte ich dann einen schönen Zander landen. 






Danach ging gar nichts mehr. Vermutlich waren da einige Zander aktiv am Beute machen und ich war zufällig zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner Zander #6    die Räuber stehen genau unter den Kleinfischen und warten nur auf einen der durchsinkt !


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner #6 #6 #6




Danke....

Ich war am vergangenen WE auch nicht untätig,und war mit ein paar Kollegen am Wasser.....Post 649

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255416&page=65


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, 
nach dem Barsch konnte ich am Wochenende den Dreikampf am Dreiländereck komplettieren...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
war heute in der größten Mittagshitze mit Topwaterbaits unterwegs. Insgesamt hatte ich 12 Bisse auf Topwater von denen ich leider nur einen landen konnte...dieser hatte eine Länge von 87 cm und war genau 4 kg schwer...ausnahmsweise wurde dieser mal entnommen


----------



## master030 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ dorschwilli 306 und Franz 16 

etwas spät aber recht herzlichen Dank. 

@ pike-81

meiner Biss in ca. 6m tiefe genau weiss ich es nicht weil an dem Tag wegen dem Regen mein Echo Streikte.

Auf einen King Shad eigentlich beim Zanderangeln, hatte Vorher schon meinen 50cm XXL-Tail(Riesenwurm) durchgekurbelt, aber wegen Rücken und Hand Schmerzen auf meine Zanderrute gewechselt und Bums Einschlag.

MfG Daniel


----------



## xaru (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Ho 

So, nach gut über einer Woche ohne Auto wegen Wildunfall konnte ich mein geliebtes Stück Heute um 18:00 wieder entgegen nehmen.

Das war dann eben auch eine Woche, ohne mal für eine Stunde ans Wasser zu kommen, was für mich schon ein hartes Stück war  

Da hab ich mir nur noch gedacht das ich eben Heute vor der Nachtschicht wo ich jetzt auch bin, noch für 15 Min paar Würfe an einem See mache der eh direkt auf dem Weg zur Arbeit liegt. Dazu hab ich mir noch schnell meine Abu Veritas Spin mit 24Gr. Wurfgewicht und einem Flex Rib Shad mit 6 cm in den Kofferraum geworfen evtl. geht ja ein schöner Barsch oder Zander drauf.

Meine Freundin hat heute auch frei und begleitet mich natürlich, was Sie immer macht wenn ich mal Nachtschicht hab und sie frei. So gings dann 18:30 los.

18:35 dann am Wasser, kleine Tasche mit Gufis, Maßband und Zange und die Rute zusammen gesteckt. Gefischt hab ich dann an einem kleinen Rohr, wo durch einen Bach bisschen Wasser einläuft.

Gut, erster Wurf...zweimal gejiggt erster Biss, kurzer aber harter Fischkontakt und zack weg. Dacht ich mir egal hattest wenigstens einen Biss. Nächster Wurf, durch gejiggt und kurz vorm Ufer Biss, nicht wirklich Aktion, war ein Zander von vielleicht 20 cm.

Dritter Wurf brachte dann gar nichts, vierter Wurf ging dann rechts neben mich, gar nicht weit, nur vielleicht 10 Meter rausgependelt. Gufi am Grund, dreimal gekurbelt rucker in der Rute, Anschlag und meine Rolle sang ein Lied! 

Meine Abu war so ziemlich fast an Ihrer Grenze mit ihren 24 Gr. Wurfgewicht und 2 Metern und ging bis ins Handteil durch, meine Freundin hinter mir sagte nur "pass doch auf die bricht gleich", ich sagt dann nur "awa des bassd scho"  

Nach gut 10 min Drill dann der erste Sichtkontakt "ein Waller", mein erster gedanke war nur Fu** du musst in 15 Minuten auf Arbeit sein! Aber egal, den krieg ich schon raus. Der Tanz ging dann Noch so ca. 15 Minuten und dann kam er schön langsam auf mich zu, da war nur noch das problem das zwischen mir und Wasser ca. 1 Meter waren wo ich nicht runter kam. Da dachte ich an das Rohr was ca. 20 cm ins Wasser ragt. Mit der Rute in der Hand dann da runter gegrabellt und irgendwie versucht da nen halt zu kriegen. 

Hat zum Schluss dann auch ein Happy End gegeben, Freundin hatte die Rute in der Hand, ich unten auf dem Rohr und den Wels per Handlandung beim ersten Versuch gelandet.

1,35 Meter zeigte mir mein Maßband und schätz ihn mal auf ca. 15 kg. War schon ein kleines Highlight mit der Rute und der 0,10er Fireline und das noch kurz vor der Arbeit die vier Würfe mit drei Fischkontakten. 
Zu Spät bin ich natürlich nicht gekommen |kopfkrat.

Hier noch die Bilder
Gruß xaru


----------



## DingoDong (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Coole Story! Glückwunsch


----------



## mathei (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern. bei mir gab es barsch satt. bei 33 cm war leider wieder schluß.


----------



## MarschAngler (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



xaru schrieb:


> Hey Ho
> 
> Gruß xaru



Top Bericht, xaru ! Große Leistung an der leichten Spinne #6
Ein Beifang nach Maß 

Petri aus Hamburg !


----------



## phirania (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja von mir auch ein dickes Petri zum Waller...#6


----------



## raubfisch-ole (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, bei mir kam gestern Abend dieser Bursche zu Besuch. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs, sehr schöne Fische! 

Ich bin momentan viel mit Oberflächenködern unterwegs, aber immer nur recht kurz. Richtig doll ist es noch nicht, aber gelegentlich bleibt mal was hängen. 

http://*ih.us/a/img836/9815/ifsw.jpg


----------



## pascal.s (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich!
habe die Letzen Tage viele Tipps bekommen zum Angeln mit Köderfisch( Vielen Dank nochmal).
Heute habe ich es angewendet und konnte mein ersten Raubfisch überlisten! :vik::vik:
Ein Zander !
Leider ist er auf den Bild etwas klein aber er hat sein Mindestmaß (50cm) 
Durch die Hitze habe ich den Fisch so schnell wie möglich ausgenommen so erst danach ein Foto gemacht,deswegen so Schlank
(Habe den Zander mitgenommen weil es mein erster wahr und den Köder verschluckt hat und so sowieso nicht überlebt hätte)

Danke nochmal für die Tipps 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@pascal,ich denke man muss sich nicht entschuldigen, wenn man einen Fisch mitnimmt,leider ist das hier üblich!
Ein herzliches Pertri heil von mir, zum ersten Räuber,auf das noch einige hinterher kommen!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (3. Juli 2013)

Taxidermist schrieb:
			
		

> @pascal,ich denke man muss sich nicht entschuldigen, wenn man einen Fisch mitnimmt,leider ist das hier üblich!
> Ein herzliches Pertri heil von mir, zum ersten Räuber,auf das noch einige hinterher kommen!
> 
> Jürgen



Good !
Keine Entschuldigung.
Einfach geniessen und sich lang daran erinnern.
Alles richtig gemacht 
Petri Heil, Pascal


----------



## siloaffe (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @pascal,ich denke man muss sich nicht entschuldigen, wenn man einen Fisch mitnimmt,leider ist das hier üblich!
> Ein herzliches Pertri heil von mir, zum ersten Räuber,auf das noch einige hinterher kommen!
> 
> Jürgen





hanzz schrieb:


> Good !
> Keine Entschuldigung.
> Einfach geniessen und sich lang daran erinnern.
> Alles richtig gemacht
> Petri Heil, Pascal



So ist es! 

Petri Pascal:m


----------



## mathei (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schließe mich dem petri und den Kommentaren danach an.
weiter so.


----------



## geierle (3. Juli 2013)

Ist bei mir zwar schon was länger her. Aber da ich erst mit dem angeln dieses Jahr angegangen habe war ich letztens das erste mal bei uns am Verein auf Hecht jagen. Und konnte direkt zwei Hechte auf Spinner landen. Der erste war ca 50cm (vor Aufregung vergessen zu messen) und der zweite 63cm (da habe ich ans messen gedacht dde01)

Und den anderen natürlich auch ein Fettes Petri zu ihren tollen Fängen


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @pascal,ich denke man muss sich nicht entschuldigen, wenn man einen Fisch mitnimmt,leider ist das hier üblich!
> Ein herzliches Pertri heil von mir, zum ersten Räuber,auf das noch einige hinterher kommen!
> 
> Jürgen




|good:|good:|good:

*und Petri zum ersten Zander !!!*

R.S.


----------



## Siever (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, 
ich freu mich für euch und hoffe,  euch auch bald mal wieder etwas vorweisen zu können.  Im Moment ist es wie verhext.  Kommm gerade vom Wasser und hab nen richtig,  richtig guten Fisch nach nem Drill auf Biegen und Brechen verloren  Der zog irgendwann über eine Muschelkante und dann war die Schnur durch. So bin nicht nur ich sondern auch ein richtig schöner Fisch gearscht...  #d


----------



## jonnythemaster (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



siloaffe schrieb:


> So ist es!
> 
> Petri Pascal:m



genau...petri zum ersten zetti...viele angler halten einen gleich für ein verbrecher wenn man mal einen fisch mit nimmt...aber ich finde es ist jeden selbst überlassen...solange man sich nicht gleich die ganze kühltruhe voll haut...gruß peter...und weiter so:vik:


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Petri Leute,
> ich freu mich für euch und hoffe,  euch auch bald mal wieder etwas vorweisen zu können.  Im Moment ist es wie verhext.  Kommm gerade vom Wasser und hab nen richtig,  richtig guten Fisch nach nem Drill auf Biegen und Brechen verloren  Der zog irgendwann über eine Muschelkante und dann war die Schnur durch. So bin nicht nur ich sondern auch ein richtig schöner Fisch gearscht...  #d


dranbleiben! motivation ist alles.
ich bin leider seit januar nicht mehr los gewesen. zum glück ist  besserung in sicht  

petri an alle fänger!


----------



## jvonzun (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche war ich mit meinen Kids in Follonica im Abschlusslager, jedoch ist das Mittelmeer auch dort leergefischt udn so blieb ich mit meinen Wobblern vom Ufer, wie auch vom Pedalo aus Schneider...







dafür gab es zu Hause wieder Fisch!


----------



## Angel-Kai (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

Petri...

am geilsten ist das Trettboot mit der Rutsche #6 |supergri:q


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Boardies und Petri in die Runde... 

Klasse Fische habt ihr hier wieder rausgezaubert... #6

Ich konnte gestern auch endlich mal wieder einen Erfolg feiern und gleichzeitig nach 15 Minuten Kräftemessen meinen Wels- PB nach oben schrauben... 

Der Gute war 1,34 m lang und brachte satte 8 Kilo Filet... |rolleyes

Gebissen hat er auf einen 2,5" Grubster von Lunker City in rot/ gelb... 

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## schwarzbarsch (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Angel Kai

Ist vielleicht ne "Fisch-Release-Rutsche"?!?


----------



## Angel-Kai (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> @ Angel Kai
> 
> Ist vielleicht ne "Fisch-Release-Rutsche"?!?




Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können #q :g


----------



## Siever (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute, Glück und Pech liegen beim Angeln so dicht beieinander... .
Nachdem mir gestern 2 Kollegen abgesagt haben, bin ich allein vom Ufer aus los und wollte mal wieder neue Stellen erkunden.
Nachdem ich gestern Abend zu Beginn ein paar kleiner Barsche erwischte, wollte ich es dann doch mal auf Hecht probieren. Beim ersten Wurf ging mir dabei mein schöner 30cm Real Eel flöten, der aufgrund seiner Bissspuren einen hohen Wert für mich hatte
So ein Mist#q
Später probierte ich es dann an einer anderen Stelle mit schneller Strömung in der Hoffnung, einen Döbel aus dem Wasser zu kitzeln. Schon beim ersten Wurf knallte es in der Rute. Mein allererster Rapfen!!!:l  Es ist dieses tolle und besondere Gefühl, wenn man eine Fischart zum ersten Mal fängt... .
Leider wurde ich nur 2 Minuten später von der rosaroten Angelwolke geholt. Ein Wurf, ein Biss wie ein Blitz und bsssssssssss. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt, die Bremse war schon recht gut zu und der Fisch zog und zog. 30 Meter, 40 Meter und dann ein Stopp. Ich versuchte, den Stopp zu nutzen um wieder etwas Schnur zu gewinnen. Der Fisch stand wie ein Brett und dann wieder "bsssssssssss". Unglaublich! Und dann: ab! #q ;+ :r #d   Ich hole den Köder ein und beide Drillinge (VMCs) sind total verbogen... Wels?? Ich fischte mit ner 3000er Battle, 0,17er Code Red und einer Yasei Pike Spinning, also gar nicht mal so leichtem Gerät und trotzdem hatte ich keine Chance. 

Ich machte noch ein paar Würfe und fuhr mit gemischten Gefühlen nach Hause. Ich wusste nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte... .




:l


----------



## jvonzun (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Ist vielleicht ne "Fisch-Release-Rutsche"?!?


 
man kann damit auch ideal Schüler releasen


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Mein allererster Rapfen!!!:l


Der Punker holt auf, verdammt. |evil:

Glückwunsch, Oller.:q


----------



## phirania (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kati...
Ich sag nur Stadthafen......|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2013)

Petri zu den Fängen.

@Siever
Man du hast es aber echt nicht leicht im Moment.
Bleib dran.


----------



## soadillusion (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

70er von gestern Nacht. Gebissen auf eine Plötze. Lustiger Weise hatte er auch noch einen lebenden Barsch im Maul.


----------



## Kecks17 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön auf Tauwurm in 15 meter Tiefe gebissen:m


----------



## ayron (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



soadillusion schrieb:


> 70er von gestern Nacht. Gebissen auf eine Plötze. Lustiger Weise hatte er auch noch einen lebenden Barsch im Maul.



Wer fasst denn seine Fische mit Gummihandschuehen an? Stoff /Netz kann ich ja wegen der Griffigkeit noch verstehen


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ergebnis 7 stündiger Angelei voller Brennnesseln  Dornen und unzähligen Mückensticken. 
Ach was tut man nicht alles um einen Döbel zu fangen


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> @Siever
> Man du hast es aber echt nicht leicht im Moment.
> Bleib dran.



Da ist Siever nicht der einzige, unser Vereinsgewässer hat teilweise echt einiges zu bieten. Ganz besonders dann wenn es einen wieder mal als Schneider nach Hause schicken möchte.:m Bei mir mehren sich zwar die Fänge, was sicherlich an gewachsener Erfahrung liegt, aber irgendwie sind Ruhr und Baldeneysee alles andere als leicht zu befischen|kopfkrat
Vor 2 Wochen ist mir nen 45+ Barsch ausgestiegen und letzten Sonntag hat mir irgend ein frecher aber großer Zander in den Köfi, aber nicht auf die Haken gebissen....#q
Da fällt mir ein, ich sollte mal wieder los |supergri zum Glück ist ja Wochenende!

Achso und Petri an die geilen Fänge  vorallem zu deinem Rapfen Siever


----------



## lsski (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ayron schrieb:


> Wer fasst denn seine Fische mit Gummihandschuehen an? Stoff /Netz kann ich ja wegen der Griffigkeit noch verstehen



Mädchen !

Dorsch auf Tauwurm? war wohl äher für Aal oder ?

Petri allen Fängern !


----------



## Glasauge (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

heute war mal ein richtig guter Tag.:m
Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs und konnten insgesamt 2 Barsche und 2 Zander fangen.
Hier mal die vermeintlich besseren Fische |supergri

http://*ih.us/a/img834/7457/xqm4.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img818/4083/wpvs.jpg

Drei der Vier haben unmittelbar am Ufer, quasi fast unter der Rutenspitze gebissen.


Gruß 

Michael


----------



## lsski (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petry Michael die Barschartigen Fische beissen in letzter Zeit wirklich gut ne!
:mNacht´s ab 23:00 Uhr werden sie noch viel Größer
Christhopher ist auch bebeistert und hat gefangen......
man sieht sich #h


----------



## Wurschtsepp (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen ist mir nen 45+ Barsch ausgestiegen und letzten Sonntag hat mir irgend ein frecher aber großer Zander in den Köfi, aber nicht auf die Haken gebissen....#q




Ich will auch hellsehn können


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Ergebnis 7 stündiger Angelei voller Brennnesseln  Dornen und unzähligen Mückensticken.
> Ach was tut man nicht alles um einen Döbel zu fangen



Jep, das kenn ich! Das ist aber ne tolle und ganz intensive Angelei!

Daher fettes Döbelpetri!


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Ich will auch hellsehn können



Was hat das den mit hellsehen zu tuen?

Einen 45+ Barsch, der im Drill aussteigt kann man gesehen haben. Bei einem Biss auf Köderfisch (Köfi) sieht man die Abdrücke der Hundszähne im Köfi.
Wenn man nun den Räuber bestimmen will, geht man nach dem Ausschußverfahren vor:
1. Barsch, dem fehlen die Hundszähne = Kein Abdruck im Köfi
2. Hecht, hat auf dem Oberkiefer nur kleine Zähne = Kein Abdruck von Hundszähne
3. Rapfen = Siehe Barsch
4. Forelle = Siehe Barsch
5. Waller = Siehe Barsch
Da kann man ohne hellsehen zu können rausfinden welcher Fisch gebissen hat.


----------



## Bommaringa (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> ...
> Leider wurde ich nur 2 Minuten später von der rosaroten Angelwolke geholt. Ein Wurf, ein Biss wie ein Blitz und bsssssssssss. So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt, die Bremse war schon recht gut zu und der Fisch zog und zog. 30 Meter, 40 Meter und dann ein Stopp. Ich versuchte, den Stopp zu nutzen um wieder etwas Schnur zu gewinnen. Der Fisch stand wie ein Brett und dann wieder "bsssssssssss". Unglaublich! Und dann: ab! #q ;+ :r #d   Ich hole den Köder ein und beide Drillinge (VMCs) sind total verbogen... Wels?? Ich fischte mit ner 3000er Battle, 0,17er Code Red und einer Yasei Pike Spinning, also gar nicht mal so leichtem Gerät und trotzdem hatte ich keine Chance...



Frag mal NuffiNuffi, da könnt ihr ja dann ne Taskforce eröffnen


----------



## phirania (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nur arbeitet Nuffi am kleinen Graben,nicht am großen Gewässer...


----------



## Karpfen_84 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo, die Montage vom Jeff funktioniert 



Christopher


----------



## peterpanik (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi!

Beim mir gabs gestern einen 82er auf Gummi


----------



## Wurschtsepp (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heute 5 Hechte beim werfen, größer war dieser 87er.


----------



## pike-81 (7. Juli 2013)

Moinsen?
Schöne Hechte. Petri Heil!
Da möchte man doch am liebsten sofort selber losziehen.
Petri


----------



## xaru (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bommaringa schrieb:


> Frag mal NuffiNuffi, da könnt ihr ja dann ne Taskforce eröffnen



NuffiNuff hat viele Freunde  Sein Graben auch xD


----------



## MeisterFische (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich war heute auch auf Barsche los konnte nur einen kleinen fangen.

Dafür hatte ich aber einen Biss, den ich bisdato noch nicht erlebt hatte! Ich habe den Fisch nach 15min nicht einmal sehen können, die Skeletor 7-28 war bis ins Handteil gebogen und es gab keine chance den Fisch zu halten. Natürlich war er dann irgendwann ab#q#q! 
Ich wäre fast ausgerastet, nun frage ich mich was das wohl war mir war nämlich bisher nicht bekannt das es hier bei uns in der Ems auch schon Welse gibt! 
Großer Hecht würde ich auchschließen da der Fisch stur am Grund entlang gezogen ist! Naja ich komme wieder und zwar mit schwerer Rute.

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## jvonzun (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kaum zu glauben für mich,aber es gab wieder einen




http://s1.haken.ch/isets/img49546_14025_7.jpg


----------



## Bela B. (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an lezten Fänger.

Bei mir gab es gestern einen Hecht von 81cm,der auf einen kleinen 5cm Shad beim Barschangeln ging.

Bela B.


----------



## ayron (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MeisterFische schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern!
> 
> 
> Ich wäre fast ausgerastet, nun frage ich mich was das wohl war mir war nämlich bisher nicht bekannt das es hier bei uns in der Ems auch schon Welse gibt!



Gibt doch bereits in PLZ4 nen Thread übers Welsangeln in der Ems.
Und da wird sogar von einer offiziellen Aufhebung des Mindestmaßes und evtl sogar entnahmegebot gesprochen|kopfkrat


----------



## lsski (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petry Wurst Sepp 
Den Köder den du da hast den guckt sich meine Große Dame auch gern mal an nur beissen tut sie nicht ....haste mal ein Tip ? Das Wasser ist sehr Klar und dieser wirklich großer Hecht kennt glaube ich alle kunstköder aber einen muß es doch geben |evil:


----------



## blueman666 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War auch wieder los! Paar schöne Zander waren wieder dabei 
Erst ein 72er vorgestern 





Danach nochn 70er!





Gestern noch einen hübschen 66er *.*





Gleich gehts nochmal los, vielleicht kommt ja wieder was  
ich werde berichten. Wünsche euch auch viel Glück!!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Ich will auch hellsehn können



 Ich kann zwar nicht hellsehen, aber die Größe des Zanders konnte ich sowohl an den Abständen der Zahnabdrücke als auch an der Gegenwehr abschätzen. Der Frechdachs hat einfach ein Paar Sekunden nach dem Anhieb losgelassen #d aber Zahnabdrücke die die Breite meiner Hand überschritten, lassen mich an einen großen Fisch glauben.:g Auch ohne Wahrsagerei


----------



## Rhöde (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> ...................aber Zahnabdrücke die die Breite meiner Hand überschritten, lassen mich an einen großen Fisch glauben.:g Auch ohne Wahrsagerei







deine Schätztechnik hast Du aber nett beschrieben.
Also ich nehme Dir voll und ganz ab, dass Du schon abschätzen kannst welche Länge auch ein verlorener Fisch ungefähr hatte.
Bringt die Erfahrung mit sich  .

So Jungs, weiter Fische fangen !!!


----------



## Bela B. (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich einmal mit Wathose unterwegs.Dabei konnte ich diesen Hecht von 77cm auf Wobbler fangen.

Bela B.


----------



## flx1337 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute am Bach unterwegs und wollte eig Bafos und Barsche auf nen kleinen Spinner fangen. Ein paar Barsche blieben auch hängen und dann konnte ich einen Fisch rauben sehen. Ein Wurf und nichtmal eine Kurbelumdrehung und diese wunderschöne Regenbogenforelle kanllte sich den Spinner voll rein. War wirklich ein extrem geiler Drill an der UL-Rute


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lsski schrieb:


> Petry Wurst Sepp
> Den Köder den du da hast den guckt sich meine Große Dame auch gern mal an nur beissen tut sie nicht ....haste mal ein Tip ? Das Wasser ist sehr Klar und dieser wirklich großer Hecht kennt glaube ich alle kunstköder aber einen muß es doch geben |evil:




Servus Isski, den Köder fisch ich gern wenns flach ist, auswerfen und sehr sehr langsam einkurbeln, hab ihn lang in der Köderbox gehabt und er hat nichts gefangen. Langsames einholen und ab und an mal nen Twitch mit nem Stop dannach das er etwas ausbrechen und absinken kann. Das wichtigste ist, bloß nicht zuschnell fischen. Mein See ist derzeit auch ziemlich klar. Sichtweite bis zu 5m derzeit.

Gruß vom Wurschtsepp


----------



## MoselBarbe (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ist das denn für ein Köder, Wurschtsepp? Etwa ein Jenzi Corrigator? 

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## Siever (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So Leute, einige haben ja meine Misserfolge aus den letzten Tagen nachlesen können. Ich danke euch erstmal für die aufmunternden Worte, die mich dann doch motiviert haben... . Also bin ich gestern trotz Partywochenende um 7 Uhr ans Wasser. Leider stieg in der Zeit zwischen 7 und 10 nur ein Döbel ein bzw. aus. Ich dachte schon "das wird nix mehr" als ich dann kurz vor Ende in einer Stunde noch 2 Barsche und 3 Hechte erwischen konnte  Ein 80+ stieg kurz vor dem Kescher aus, was mir aber dieses mal aufgrund eines tollen Ausfluges scheixxegal war.

Euch allen eine gute Woche!!!


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri Siever.
Bin jetzt zwei Nächte in folge unterwegs gewesen,nichts keinen Zupfer....#q#q#q
Ich glaube  die Fische sind Alle im Urlaub....#c#c#c


----------



## pk0312 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Fische vom WE 53 er Barsch und 48er Barsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sind ja Granaten - Petri Heil (allen andern Fängern auch natürlich)!!


----------



## siloaffe (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Zahlendreher von Freitag, 58er Zander + 85er Hecht beide aus dem Rhein


----------



## Pippa (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pk0312 schrieb:


> Meine Fische vom WE 53 er Barsch und 48er Barsch



Eine bodenlose Frechheit, solche Bilder zu posten. Ach was ... solche Granaten zu fangen! |krach:

Wir Nichts- und Kleinbarschfänger haben auch Gefühle :c










Ein ganz dickes Petri Heil


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Barschgranaten- da komm ich ja aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus... |bigeyes

Dickes Petri auch allen anderen Erfolgreichen, ich hab am We abgeschneidert, aber bei herlichem Sonnenbrandwetter... |rolleyes 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Meterjäger (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:l:l:l


----------



## Mr.Riba (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hab dieses WE. auch mal zugelangt...

Rapfen 77cm, 4.1 Kg und Hecht 81cm, 4,7 Kg


----------



## blueman666 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern auch 2 schöne Fische!
65er Hecht






Kurz vor Ende,nachdem ich sagte:das sind jetzt die letzten 2 Würfe

80cm


----------



## Wurschtsepp (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Köder, Wurschtsepp? Etwa ein Jenzi Corrigator?
> 
> Petri
> MoselBarbe



Hi, ne is n Quantum Yuwaku.


----------



## MeisterFische (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute.

War heute mittem Sammy ne erste Runde oberflächenangeln und mich hats direkt erwischt.

Mehrere Barsche wie der auf dem Bild und als Bonus noch nen kleinen aber feinen Hecht der sich den Sammy aber sowas von der Oberfläche reingezimmert hat.

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## brauni (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage! Bei mir hat es gestern auch ordentlich gerappelt!


----------



## Fury87 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Echt schöne Fische dabei, Petri allen fängern.


----------



## Finke20 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Hier mal einer vom Wochenende.

http://*ih.us/a/img607/8963/zdyd.jpg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pk0312 schrieb:


> Meine Fische vom WE 53 er Barsch und 48er Barsch


 
Geil!
Dickes Petri, zwei Kapitale von denen einer auch noch über 50cm hatte, wow!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Yes, da sind wieder wunderschöne Fische dabei! Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6

@blueman666
Vor allem der Zander kann sich wirklich sehen lassen! 
Wozu trägst du beim Angeln einen Handschuh? 

@Bräuni
ähm.. ja, da darf man wohl sagen, dass es ordentlich gerappelt hat.
Hast du noch ein paar Infos? Größe, Köder, Fluss oder See usw?


----------



## blueman666 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War nur, weil meine eine Hand voll kaputt war und eingeschnitten....
Normalerweise nehm ich die Zander ohne Handschuh, war zzt. nich möglich und den Handschuh nehme ich nur für Hecht... 
Danke für dein Lob, wenn man viel Ausdauer investiert und bisschen mitdenkt, klappts auch. Ich musste auch ein Jahr fast "dauerschneidern" um das zu verstehen 

Auch von mir DICKES Petri an allen Fängern, schöne Fische!


----------



## Colophonius (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

@Finke:
Wirklich tolles Bild!


----------



## brauni (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bräuni
ähm.. ja, da darf man wohl sagen, dass es ordentlich gerappelt hat.
Hast du noch ein paar Infos? Größe, Köder, Fluss oder See usw? [/QUOTE]

Das Gewässer war eine Talsperre! Die Zander hab ich alle mit einem 10cm Gummifisch gefangen! Hab nur 1 Zander gepostet weil der 2. die selbe Größe hatte!


----------



## magic.j (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute,

Heut morgen kurz am Wasser gewesen.insgesamt drei Hechte mit 84,70 und 64cm.alle auf nen 6er Shaker gefangen in Rainbowtrout.einen richtig guten noch verloren.somit wurde die neue Fox Rage Ultron Spinning Medium Lure eingeweiht.
Anhang anzeigen 205091




MfG
Joe


----------



## magic.j (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich keine zwei hochladen konnte hier das andere Bild


----------



## MeisterFische (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oberflächenangeln die 2.
Köder : Lc Sammy.

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Rhöde (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor allem immer wieder tolle Hechte.

Petri den Fängern #6 .


----------



## magic.j (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

Ja Hechte sind toll,bei uns im See haben wir hohe durchschnittsgröße,die bei über 70cm liegt,80er fängt man oft,leider keine Zander und Barsche.

MfG
Joe


----------



## soadillusion (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Rapfen, mit 45cm!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier auch noch.:m


----------



## geierle (11. Juli 2013)

Das sind zwei richtig schöne Barsche 

Auf was hast du die zwei Brocken denn gefangen?

Und natürlich auch den anderen ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## hanzz (11. Juli 2013)

geierle schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind zwei richtig schöne Barsche dc4ddc4d
> 
> Auf was hast du die zwei Brocken denn gefangen?
> 
> Und natürlich auch den anderen ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen.



Der verwendete Köder ist doch auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen.


----------



## geierle (11. Juli 2013)

Oh Sorry habe ich garnicht gesehen auf den ersten Blick. Der war zu gut getarnt bei dem schönen Fisch


----------



## Finke20 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Prof,

da konntest du ja zwei schöne Kirschen überlisten, Petri kann man da nur sagen #6


----------



## Siever (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#h  Vorgestern gingen bei mir nach Feierabend ein paar Barsche in Einheitsgröße an den Haken






Gestern stieg dann beim gefühlten 1783. Wurf dieser hübsche Stachelritter am Rhein ein|supergri  






Euch allen ein entspanntes und fischreiches Wochenende!


----------



## Mr.Riba (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger..
sind ja wieder mal echt schöne Granaten dabei!#6


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes petri an alle fänger! schicke barsche prof! :m

bei mir gabs gestern einen kleinen rapfen auf dropshot, einen grad so maßigen zander auf nen kleinen shaker und 2 zanderattacken auf einen kleinen wobbler direkt unter der wasseroberfläche unter der rutenspitze... bin bisher nicht so der wobblerfischer, muss mir mal angewöhnen den wobbler noch 2 sekunden stehen zu lassen bevor ich ihn aus dem wasser hebe! |rolleyes


----------



## Rhöde (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier auch noch.:m



Schöne makellose Barsche in tollen Bildern festgehalten #6.
Als Barsch und Z-Fisch Fan *mußte* ich das einfach nochmal zitieren.


----------



## straleman (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

îch konnte neulich einen neuen PB verbuchen 86cm


----------



## rudini (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6Petri!


----------



## Philipp_do (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Teil, sehr geil, Petri!


----------



## mathei (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri schöne zander.
heute abend gab es bi mir schöne barsche.
etliche 30er durften mit nach hause.


----------



## Glasauge (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

bin gerade wieder vom Rhein zurück.
Heute ging mal wieder was.
Insgesamt gab es 3 Zander mit 40cm, 53cm und 55cm.
Die beiden Ü50er kamen unmittelbar unter der Rutenspitze an der Steinpackung und waren für die Größe recht agil.

Besser konnte ich meine neue Stradic C14 in 4000er Größe nicht einweihen.
|supergri

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Wochen! :m

Bis zum heutigen Tag war mein größter Zander einen Zentimeter länger als mein größter Hecht. Jetzt nicht mehr, denn beim Test einer neuen Stelle fing ich ein 114 Zentimeter langes "Krokodil" in der Elbe. Schon beim zweiten Wurf schnappte der Riese zu. Er nahm einen 12,5er Stint-Shad und lieferte einen knapp 10-minütigen Drill, bei dem er nur am Zusatzdrilling hing. Aber das Material hat super gehalten.






Noch ein paar weitere große Räuber der letzten Wochen:




144er Waller beim Zanderspinnfischen im Po/Italien auf 10er Attractor-Shad.




98er Zander aus der Elbe auf Stint-Shad.




75er Rapfen aus der Elbe auf Stint-Shad.




90er Zander aus der Elbe.




96er Hecht beim Schleppen im Plauer See auf 30er Canelle-Shad.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Güte, Veit legt wieder vor... Tolle Fänge und super präsentiert!


----------



## feko (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fänge #6


----------



## geierle (14. Juli 2013)

@Veith: Wahnsinn was du für Broken gefangen hast. Ich wäre schon froh wenn ich Fische fangen würde die nur halb so groß wie deine sind 

Und auch an die anderen echt tolle Fänge. Immer weiter so.


----------



## fishing jones (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,
und Veit zu seinen dicken Brocken :m

Ich verbrachte von Mittwoch bis heute mit einem Kumpel meinen ersten Kurzurlaub am Bodden. Gefischt wurde einen Tag mit einem Guide und zwei Tage vom Mietboot jeweils acht Stunden vor Stralsund. In großer Hoffnung auf echt dicke Krokodile wurde unsere Hoffnung ein wenig getrübt als wir mit dem Guide an unserem ersten Tag, bei doch recht starkem Nordwind, einen Schneider verbuchen mussten.
 Ein quergehakter Brassen tröstete dann über sonst drilllosen Stunden hinweg:c
Gefischt wurden diverse Gummis zwischen 5 und 20cm sowie Blinker, Wobbler etc. Unser Mitstreiter verbuchte immerhin zwei 60er Hechte, der Guide einen 70er Hecht und nen 60er Zander. Alles in allem ein sehr schwieriger Tag...

Weiter ging es an Tag 2 und 3 mit dem Mietboot, ausgestattet mit Echolot, die Kanten von 4-10m Tiefe abzugrasen, sowie die Flachwasserbereiche von 2m Tiefe mit den Spinner und Blinker zu durchkämmen. Heraus sprangen zu zweit 4 Hechte von 60-72cm und zwei Barsche von 28 & 32cm,sowie einen ca.70er Hecht der leider ausstieg.
Bei sonnigem Wetter war es trotz der mäßigen Fänge ein schöner Urlaub mit Lust auf mehr:m
Die gefangenen Fische lieferten tolle Drills und waren gut im Futter. Hier ein paar Pics...

Tight Lines & viele Grüße 
Jonas


----------



## Fattony (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich .. Mein erster Meter :-D

Angebissen auf Mistwurmbündel..

Endlich Endlich Endlich ;-)

Lg Tony


----------



## MarkusM (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri !


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja ähm, WAHNSINN, was hier so einige aus dem Wasser ziehen!!!! Petri und *chapó!!!*

Ich war gestern an einem für mich noch unbekannten Gewässer. Es gelang mir trotzdem insgesamt 7 Zettis und einen Barsch zu überlisten.
Alles in allem, war ich mit meiner ersten Tour mehr als zufrieden! 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen des gestrigen Tages...

Vormittags angenehm kühl und bewölkt.
http://*ih.us/a/img189/3504/2n8l.jpg

Dann wurde es schön sonnig und heiß, was nicht nur den Zandern missfiel!
http://*ih.us/a/img580/2733/m9ea.jpg

Gegen Abend wurde es dann herrlich zum Fischen!
http://*ih.us/a/img837/2256/evl9.jpg

Zum Abschied wurde es nass - die Erfrischung hätte ich allerdings nachmittags gebraucht 
http://*ih.us/a/img196/7384/mbma.jpg


----------



## kingandre88 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute meinen ersten Rapfen an der Lippe fangen. ..Bild ist zwar nicht so toll aber der gute hatte 68 cm....Gebissen auf einen Blau-Silbern Spro Powercatcher


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heut mal kurz 3h peitschen gewessen und ein wenig Strecke gemacht.
2 Hechte waren das Ergebniss.Beide gingen auf den guten alten Effzet.

63cm (mitgenommen wegen Drilling zu tief)





51 cm


----------



## motocross11 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!!! Und Veit, mal wieder ohne Worte, hoffe ich finde bald mal die Zeit um dich zu einer Tour in Hamburg zu besuchen. Bei mir gabs die letzen Tage endlich die ersten 2 Zander (71 und 68) in meinem Hausgewässer und einen schönen Hecht (75). Heut ging mir leider ein großer Zander nach kurzem Drill flöten, aber morgen gehts gleich wieder ne Runde los.


----------



## FranzJosef (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte heute 'nen netten 37er Bodden-Barsch. #6


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern abend auch nochmal für zwei Stunden unterwegs. Erster Spot brachte leider nix. Ist im Moment sowieso ein  bißchen zäh an der Mosel. Überall Brutfisch und extrem viele Grundeln. 
Zweiter Spot mit meinem Zetti Knaller Wobbler, erster Wurf und sofort  Biss. Zum Vorschein kam dieser schöne Zander. Leider fiel er mir aus der  Hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wird aber sicherlich nicht der letzte sein.#6





Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Jörck (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## larryhaze (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jörck ! Auf was hast du den Walli erwischt ? 

Beifang beim Barschangeln mit Wurm? 





Jörck schrieb:


>


----------



## Jörck (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, so ähnlich. Ging grad nix auf Drop-Shot mit Wurm, da habe ich mal 3 Scheiben Wurst von meinem Brot rangehängt, 15 min später-Bingo.


----------



## blueman666 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

29er Barschmöppel, der sich den 10cm Gummi VOLL reingehaun hat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Weder lokal (Fjord), noch wirklich groß.

Aber hey, es ist der erste Dorsch in meinem Leben. Und das nach den ersten 3 Würfen. Zwei weitere folgten kurz darauf, wovon einer später auch eine passende Größe hatte.

Leider gibt es kaum mehr Fotos (und Fisch) aus Norwegen.


----------



## Plietischig (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



blueman666 schrieb:


> 29er Barschmöppel, der sich den 10cm Gummi VOLL reingehaun hat



Wat n rieeesen Vieh


----------



## blueman666 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Wat n rieeesen Vieh


  Najaa  Aber hübsch isser :m


----------



## ritzler (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Weder lokal (Fjord), noch wirklich groß.
> 
> Aber hey, es ist der erste Dorsch in meinem Leben. Und das nach den ersten 3 Würfen. Zwei weitere folgten kurz darauf, wovon einer später auch eine passende Größe hatte.
> 
> Leider gibt es kaum mehr Fotos (und Fisch) aus Norwegen.



Angelst du immer im Jacket?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Keiner muss das  schön finden für sein Fotoalbum - hier kann aber nach wie vor JEDER das so einstellen wie er das will und macht.

Und daher dulden wir solches Fangbildflaming auch nicht.

Ich lösch mal eben entsprechende Beiträge und bitte darum das künftig wieder zu beachten.


Danke


----------



## DingoDong (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Buhahahahahahahaha Petri allen!


----------



## kräuterschnaps (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

finde das bild herrlich  "ich habe fisch gefangen harharhar" TOP


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri den Fängern.

Hier mal einige gute Zander von 2013


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch welche


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und hier noch mehr .


----------



## TioZ (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Strecke.. PETRI HEIL!!!


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wünsche allen weiterhin eine gute Saison 2013.

schönen gruß,Michael
(Zanderteam-Nord)


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Weder lokal (Fjord), noch wirklich groß.
> 
> Aber hey, es ist der erste Dorsch in meinem Leben. Und das nach den ersten 3 Würfen. Zwei weitere folgten kurz darauf, wovon einer später auch eine passende Größe hatte.
> 
> Leider gibt es kaum mehr Fotos (und Fisch) aus Norwegen.



Also ich finde,das mit dem Jacket hat Stil,,,:g:g:g
Solche Bilder sollten öfter zu sehen sein...#h#h
Petri zum ersten Dorsch..:m


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Also ich finde,das mit dem Jacket hat Stil,,,:g:g:g
> Solche Bilder sollten öfter zu sehen sein...#h#h
> Petri zum ersten Dorsch..:m



Finde ich auch!
Eines der besten Fotos hier im Fangtread.
Die Ernsthaftigkeit des Moments steht ihm geradezu ins Gesicht geschrieben!Unterscheidet sich jedenfalls wohltuend, von den hier üblichen Protz & Prahlbildern!

Petri Heil zum Dorsch!

Jürgen


----------



## bounceya (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lexusis71 schrieb:


> Und hier noch mehr .



Feine Zander , am besten ist aber die helle Kappe  :m:k


----------



## Scholle 0 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann noch kleiner als 29 
10 er voll weggefaltett


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2013)

Wow. Wieder schöne Fische dabei.

War gestern Abend noch ganz spontan für ne kurze Runde am Rhein. Neuen Spot ausprobiert 

Hat gut gekämpft der Kleine.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Also ich finde,das mit dem Jacket hat Stil,,,:g:g:g
> Solche Bilder sollten öfter zu sehen sein...#h#h


Dank euch für die nette Worte. Habe mir schon sorgen gemacht, das ich hier mit dem kleinen Fisch fehl am Platze bin 

Für mich als Schneider-Meister ist so ein kleiner Erfolg schon ein großes Erfolgserlebnis


Petri zu den anderen Bildern, echt klasse Zander bei :m

P.S. Das Jacket ist irgendwo mein Stil geworden. Anzug-Hose und Jacket , darunter ein (Black) Metal oder Nerd-Shirt


----------



## DingoDong (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hehe, cooler Typ und Petri zum Dorsch!


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Finde ich auch!
> Eines der besten Fotos hier im Fangtread.
> Die Ernsthaftigkeit des Moments steht ihm geradezu ins Gesicht geschrieben!Unterscheidet sich jedenfalls wohltuend, von den hier üblichen Protz & Prahlbildern!
> 
> ...




Volle Zustimmung |good:

R.S.


----------



## ritzler (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Also ich finde,das mit dem Jacket hat Stil,,,:g:g:g
> Solche Bilder sollten öfter zu sehen sein...#h#h
> Petri zum ersten Dorsch..:m



Ich finde das Bild auch Weltklasse, hat echt Stil. Die Pose dazu ist auch sehr passend. :m


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nothing suits you like a suit! Dude.
Petri zum ersten Dorsch! Kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen, ich freu mich schon auf mehr Bilder mit Jacket, von mir aus auch mit kleinen Fischen!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Verdammte Hacke, wie schafft Veit das nur ständig!?
Aller größten Respekt für diese Leistung!


----------



## Pippa (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Weder lokal (Fjord), noch wirklich groß.
> 
> Aber hey, es ist der erste Dorsch in meinem Leben. Und das nach den ersten 3 Würfen. Zwei weitere folgten kurz darauf, wovon einer später auch eine passende Größe hatte.
> 
> Leider gibt es kaum mehr Fotos (und Fisch) aus Norwegen.



Bin begeistert :m
Den unehelichen Sohn von Rezzo Schlauch und James Hetfield bekommt man schließlich nicht alle Tage zu Gesicht. Schon gar nicht in einer solch erhabenen Pose. Ich bitte um mehr Ablichtungen dieser Art. Petri zum Fang #h

Auch allen anderen Fängern meinen Glückwunsch.


----------



## lexusis71 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

70 ziger von Heut



Und mit der richtigen Cap,bitte:m


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/4937/vji1.jpg


63cm

am 17.7gefangen...

köder war n gummi


----------



## Mr Allrounder (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute,
Ich persönlich hasse es, wenn auf Fotos nicht ein klein wenig Freude, Stolz oder ähnliches zu sehen ist. Wenn man schon das Glück hat, etwas ziemlich großes zu fangen, sollte man auch Spaß haben und dies anderen zeigen. Sonst kann man angeln gleich vergessen, wenn man nur "ernst und protzend" die Fische präsentiert. Denkt dran, man kann Freude auch teilen. Ich sehe viel lieber ein Bild, auf dem jemand lacht und sich auf den Fang freut; dann muss man selber auch mal schmunzeln! Wenn ich mir dann ernste oder sogar böse Bilder anschaue habe ich dabei null Freude und denk mir nur: "Wenn er sich nicht über so nen geilen Fisch nicht freut, dann hat er ihn garnicht verdient. Dann soll ihn lieber jemand fangen, der ihn wertschätzt"
So ist meine Meinung. Wie denkt ihr darüber?
Mr Allrounder


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> So ist meine Meinung. Wie denkt ihr darüber?


Hier im Thread geht's um die Meldung von Raubfischfängen und nicht um die Beurteilung von Fotos etc..

Dazu könnt, wenn ihr das für nötig haltet, hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=44
ein Thema dazu aufmachen...


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zwar nicht so gross,aber Seesaiblinge sind hier ja selten zu sehen. Diesen habe ich in 40m Tiefe erschleppt!


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und heute hat es endlich auch mit einem grossen Hecht geklappt!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Meter !!


----------



## pike-81 (20. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!
Geiler Hecht jvonzun!
Hast Du ein paar Fakten zum tollen Fang?
Hat die Dame einen kleinen KöFi am Drachkovitch-System im Maul?
Petri


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das ist ein Gummi der Marke Patriot und war eigentlich für Zander gedacht. Der Hecht war 110cm lang!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri mein Schweizer Freund zum Meter..#6
Und natürlich auch allen anderen.

Passend zur Saison Eröffnung lag ich dieses Jahr im Krankenhaus.
Eine neue Hüfte war fällig.
Jetzt ein paar Wochen später, traute ich mich auch endlich wieder aufs  Boot.​ Nachdem ich dann erst einen 76er​ 

 und einen 60er fangen konnte​ 

 klappte es dann auch mit dem ersten Meter dieses Jahr.​ 

 113 cm war dann doch noch ein guter Start.​


----------



## flx1337 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute meinen PB-Barsch mit 43cm überlisten!
Wollte eigentlich auf Zander, und kurz vor Sonnenuntergang gabs dann aucnoch nen schönen 68er.


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@All: Petri zu den Fängen#6


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Größentechnisch ein sehr guter Fisch für unseren Kanal! Stieg beim Wobbeln ein und war auch der einzige Biss des Abends... 
http://*ih.us/a/img818/2346/tw66.jpg


----------



## jvonzun (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und heute ging es wieder in die Tiefe!


----------



## motocross11 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern direkt beim ersten Wurf diesen Zander.  Danach war leider nix mehr los.


----------



## Bela B. (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute am späten Nachmittag bei + 30°C war ich an der Saale unterwegs.Und es hat bei mir auch mit einem Kroko geklappt.Der Hecht war 112cm und mein Köder war ein Salmo Perch Fire Tiger in 12cm.

Bela B.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zum krokofanten!!


----------



## Flymen (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...ein schöner Abend am Wasserfall...ein Petri für alle Fänge


----------



## xsxx226 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den dicken Hechtmuttis und auch an alle anderen Fänger!Bei mir gabs in letzter Zeit ein paar Stachelträger.


----------



## xsxx226 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und noch ein paar Stachlige..


----------



## motocross11 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@esox Petri, schöne Stachelritter. Bin aus Tangermünde, vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen losziehen. Bin meistens im Bereich Bittkau und auf der anderen Elbseite in Derben unterwegs. Gruß Frank Petri auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen Fänger


----------



## Scabbers (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@esox226

Petri!!! Schöne Strecke!
Dann muss ich mir wohl doch ein wenig Zeit für die Elbe freischaufeln und mal wieder mit dir los #h...oder du tauscht die Stachligen mal gegen die kleinen Gepunkteten :g

Gruß


----------



## MoselBarbe (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger:vik:

Gestern bei glühender Hitze mit 33 Grad, wollte ich doch noch kurz raus für auf Rapfen. 
Nach ein paar Würfen, sah ich wie neben mir das Wasser brodelte und viele kleine Fische an der Oberfläche ums Leben kämpften. Sofort überwarf ich die Stelle mit meinem Stickbait. Kurz vor meinen Füssen, war schon gedanklich beim nächsten Wurf, knallte mir ein Brocken von Rapfen rein. Der Drill war der Hammer, immer wieder versuchte er mir Schnur von der Rolle zu nehmen. Da ich leider nur die beschissene Red Arc drauf hatte(meine Shimanos waren an anderen Stöcken dran) verlief der Drill recht schweißtreibend, aber Gott sei Dank zu meinem Vorteil. 
Ein Kollege von mir filmte den Drill noch. Sobald er Ihn mir geschickt hat, werde ich es hochladen. 

Da hat sich der Kurztrip doch noch gelohnt.:m









Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Bilder und Petri zu dem schönen Exemplar.
Den Gedanken beim nächsten Wurf und dann der Biss, das hatte ich auch in Norwegen am Steg. Nur war mein Blinker schon aus dem Wasser, als ein Fisch hinterher gesprungen und ihn gepackt hat. Was ein Schock


----------



## Bela B. (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute war ich mit meinem Sohn an der Bode unterwegs,dabei konnte wir ein paar Barsche und ich diesen Rapfen landen.Als Köder wurde beim Rapfen ein Water Monitor angeboten.

Bela B.


----------



## xsxx226 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Petris!
Man kann ja mal was per PN ausmachen.#h


----------



## Rhöde (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Zander und Rapfen #6 . Von mir auch ein nachträgliches Petri !!!

Ich persönlich bevorzuge lieber die Nachtaktivität der geliebten Stachelritter.
Hat was im Licht des Vollmondes |rolleyes.


----------



## Twister_Jigger (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hej zusammen! 

Ich bin seit einigen Wochen in Schweden und glücklicherweise nun auch ein paar Mal zum Fischen gekommen. Auch wenn es in Deutschland auf das befischte Gewässer ankommt, sind die Fischbestände in Schweden reichhaltiger und die Fänge regelmäßiger. Ich hoffe,  dass das auch weiterhin so bleibt und das Wetter bis zum 11 ten August weiterhin gute Laune macht! 











85 cm gefangen auf 13 er Gummi in motoroil gegen 21 Uhr

Der Hecht hat für meinen Geschmack deutlich besser gekämpft als ich es für seine Größe erwartet habe!

Gruß aus Schweden


----------



## alp06 (26. Juli 2013)

*Mein erster Zander*

Ich war Gestern mal wieder am Rhein in Köln.
Mit Gummifisch hatte ich zwar einen Biss, hab ihn aber verschlagen... 3 Stunden nichts... als es Dunkel war habe ich mit Wobbler an den Steinpackungen versucht. Dritter Wurf Zug an der Schnur bumm und ich landete mein ersten Zander... Habe zwar Photo gemacht. Aber bei euren tollen Fängen ist mein Zander mit seinen 47 cm null  daher kein Photo hier ... Ich habe mich aber riesig gefreut und heute ist er erst auf der Pfanne und jetzt in meinem bauch gelandet. Leggaaaa

Petri an allen alp


----------



## esox1000 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Zetti, ist der Knoten erst mal geplatzt
folgt bald der zweite, dritte......

Gruß esox


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein erster Zander*



alp06 schrieb:


> Ich war Gestern mal wieder am Rhein in Köln.
> Mit Gummifisch hatte ich zwar einen Biss, hab ihn aber verschlagen... 3 Stunden nichts... als es Dunkel war habe ich mit Wobbler an den Steinpackungen versucht. Dritter Wurf Zug an der Schnur bumm und ich landete mein ersten Zander... Habe zwar Photo gemacht. Aber bei euren tollen Fängen ist mein Zander mit seinen 47 cm null  daher kein Photo hier ... Ich habe mich aber riesig gefreut und heute ist er erst auf der Pfanne und jetzt in meinem bauch gelandet. Leggaaaa
> 
> Petri an allen alp




Hallo,

poste Deinen Fang doch gerne im PLZ 5 Bereich unter "Rhein bei Köln".

Da wird Dein erster Zander *garantiert *gewürdigt ...Petri !!!

R.S. #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,
Hier mal einer von heute.
102 cm hatte die Dame


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es dann mal einen Barsch.





42 cm hatte der Kollege.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Tommi-Engel, wo angelst du denn? Hübsches Gewässer. 
Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Dakes87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Tag zusammen,

Petri erstmal!! Und ganz besonderes Petri an Alp für seinen ersten Rheinzander!!

Gestern war ich mit Frau und Hund am Wasser. Wollte nur mal kurz nen paar Würfe machen und schauen was geht.
Meine Buhne wo ich geplant hatte hinzugehen war leider besetzt und so  musste ich mir erst einmal eine ruhige Buhne suchen wo nicht soviel  Publikum ist/war. Am Spot angekommen habe ich nach dem 5 Wurf erst  einmal mir komplett alles abgrissen.
Gerade am neu binden war ein netter älterer Herr (77) gekommen der sich  dann als Fischereiaufseher entpuppte. Leider hatte ich meine Landehilfe  vergessen und habe eine Verwarnung bekommen und bekomme wohl einen  Eintrag #q  Habe dem Herrn dann versucht klar zu machen das ich eigentlich immer  eine Handlandung mache und das es auch schonender ist für die Fische als  ein falscher Umgang mit einem Grip oder einem Kescher. Aber ich sehe  auch ein das ich mich an die Regeln halten muss und werde mir nun ein  Grip in die Tasche werfen.
Naja nach 40 minuten Kontrolle und ein paar Geschichten aus der Jagd,  dem Angelsport und der Tätigkeit der als Kontrolleur ging es dann mal  weiter. Ich hatte die Hoffnung eigentlich schon aufgeben, da der Hund  mitlerweile den Spot schon mehr befischt und abgesucht hatte als ich... |rolleyes
Habe ein paar Fische an der Oberfläche rauben sehen und habe dann schnell Wobbler ans Band gemacht.
5-6 Würfe später knallt es auf einmal in meiner 25Wg Rocke gewaltig. Und dann ging das ganze auch schon los :k
Habe sofort am Biss gemerkt das es sich wieder um einen Rapfen handelt,  und so war es auch. Schnelle Fluchten und eine wilde Jagd durchs Wasser.  Ich habe den Fisch mit der Strömung gefangen, sonst hätte ich ihn  bestimmt verloren.
Nämlich wenn ich mir mal die Drillinge vom Illex anschaue, da hätte ich  bestimmt gegen die Strömung ein kompletten Hakenbruch erlebt.




Bei einem sind nur noch 2 Haken dran und die anderen sind verbogen wie  man sieht. Da kann man sehen was für eine Kraft Rapfen besitzten!! Ich  werde nun meine Drillinge gegen stabilere wechseln. Den was ist  ärgerlicher als solche Fische zu verlieren!
Ich war auf jedenfall überglücklich und habe mich über einen neuen  Rapfen PB mit 75cm freuen können. Leider hatten wir nur ein Handy mit  und die Lichtverhälnisse waren nun auch nicht mehr die besten, aber  dennoch möchte ich euch den Rapfen nicht vorenthalten. 





Ich bin dann nach 2 Std Angeln, wovon ich vielleicht 45minuten wirklich geangelnt habe, zufrieden nach Hause gegangen.

Schönen Sonntag und Gruß

Der Daniel


----------



## Jörck (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs Drop-Shot-Barsche


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen erfolgreichen Fängern!!!
Das sind mal echt allesamt schöne und prächtige Fische. 
Da bekommt man gleich wieder Lust ans Wasser zu fahren.


----------



## DingoDong (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Buhahahaha ein dickes Petri in die Runde. Bei mir gab es auch etliche Zander, obwohl es bei den Temperatures wirklich für alle Beteiligten nicht ganz Easy ist.


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger der letzten Tage!

Ich war am Wochenende an der Elbe in meiner alten Heimat Sachsen-Anhalt unterwegs. Es lief hervorragend. Bei zwei Trips fing ich 26 Zander. Neben vielen kleineren Fischen zwischen 40 und 65 cm ging in der Mittagshitze in einer recht flachen Buhne auch ein kapitaler 92er an den Haken. Köder: Stint-Shad in green-tomato.


----------



## Merlin (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri
Schicker Zander#6


----------



## lsski (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zitat :
Bei zwei Trips fing ich 26 Zander.  Neben vielen kleineren Fischen zwischen 40 und 65 cm ging in der  Mittagshitze in einer recht flachen Buhne auch ein kapitaler 92er an den  Haken.

Nö ne ? 

Keiner traut sich bei dem Wetter Tagsüber zu angeln und Er hier ...........

Petrus heist mit Nachnamen bestimmt Wilde.

EXTREM RESPEKT !#r#r#r

:m ich gehe und zerbreche meine Angeln.#c


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei so einem Zander fangen meine Augen gleich an zu funkeln. Gut das ich wieder arbeiten bin und morgen an die Elbe kann. Nur Fang ich nie solche schönen. Aber egal Hauptsache Angel in der Hand. Bitte weiter so


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich brauchte mal ein wenig Abwechslung,da kam mir der Urlaub gerade recht....ein paar Tage Norwegen waren bereits gebucht,und ab ging der Ritt...28h Autofahrt nonstop....
Kurz die Unterkunft und das Boot inspiziert...für TOP befunden,Tackle und Klamotten ausgepackt...und raus.....
In den nächsten Tagen war das Wettergott nicht immer gnädig....Temperaturen von 8-20 Grad,Wind & Regen,Sonne...alles war dabei...es gab leider einiges an Ausfallzeit,und von der Küste aus gab es leider nur massenweise Kleinköhler.....
Doch für mein erstes Mal Norge,kann ich ganz zufrieden sein...ich wollte die Fischvielfalt Norgwegens kennenlernen bzw. fangen...es gab Leng & Lump,Köhler,Dorsch,Makrelen und Heilbutt....die absolut kapitalen Burschen blieben aus...doch immerhin konnte ich ein paar Heilbutt erwischen,und das am leichten Gerät....BÄÄÄMMM...was für geile Fische,nun bin ich infiziert...und keine Frage,nächstes Jahr muß ich wieder hin.....hier ein paar pics......





































....ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr !!!!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für mich sieht das aber wie ein erfolgreicher Ausflug/ Urlaub aus.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Petri Heil den Fängern. 



Veit schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende an der Elbe in meiner alten Heimat Sachsen-Anhalt unterwegs. Es lief hervorragend. Bei zwei Trips fing ich 26 Zander. Neben vielen kleineren Fischen zwischen 40 und 65 cm ging in der Mittagshitze in einer recht flachen Buhne auch ein kapitaler 92er an den Haken.



Wenn ich das lese, will ich schnell wieder mach Ägypten und weit weg vom Rhein. 

Mal unter uns Veit, wie viel überweist du Petrus jeden Monat? 
Schicke mit bitte seine Kontonummer mal per PM.


----------



## rudini (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch heir nochmal ein dickes Petri Arne!!...sehr schöne Fische!...fürs erste Mal Norge einfach geil...n 1,20er Heilbutt würde mir auch schonmal gefallen!!...
Also ,Hut ab!

Cheers
Tilo#h


----------



## Norge Fan (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Ich brauchte mal ein wenig Abwechslung,da kam mir der Urlaub gerade recht....ein paar Tage Norwegen waren bereits gebucht,und ab ging der Ritt...28h Autofahrt nonstop....
> Kurz die Unterkunft und das Boot inspiziert...für TOP befunden,Tackle und Klamotten ausgepackt...und raus.....
> In den nächsten Tagen war das Wettergott nicht immer gnädig....Temperaturen von 8-20 Grad,Wind & Regen,Sonne...alles war dabei...es gab leider einiges an Ausfallzeit,und von der Küste aus gab es leider nur massenweise Kleinköhler.....
> Doch für mein erstes Mal Norge,kann ich ganz zufrieden sein...ich wollte die Fischvielfalt Norgwegens kennenlernen bzw. fangen...es gab Leng & Lump,Köhler,Dorsch,Makrelen und Heilbutt....die absolut kapitalen Burschen blieben aus...doch immerhin konnte ich ein paar Heilbutt erwischen,und das am leichten Gerät....BÄÄÄMMM...was für geile Fische,nun bin ich infiziert...und keine Frage,nächstes Jahr muß ich wieder hin.....hier ein paar pics......
> ...



Feine Fische und für den 1. Norwegen Trip sehr beachtlich .

Wo warst Du denn genau ????


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes fettes petri Arne :q :q


----------



## Thunderstruck (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Arne #6
Da hast Du ein paar wirklich tolle Fische rausgekurbelt.
Und Dein Zielfisch haste auch erlegt :l


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern !

Insbesondere Arne - sehr schöne Fische !

R.S.


----------



## ritzler (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jörck schrieb:


> Heute gabs Drop-Shot-Barsche




Welche Rute ist das denn?


----------



## siloaffe (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das müsste die: shimano yasei aspius sein


----------



## Jörck (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Shimano Yasei Shad Jigging


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....danke Männer !!!!
@Norge Fan...ich war in der Anlage Steigen Tur...


----------



## Fury87 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder am Kanal, und es lief ganz gut.  Insgesamt konnte Ich 9 Zander und 3 Barsche Fangen. Dabei waren auch  viele kleine dabei, aber der 4te Zander von gestern war gleichzeitig der  100te Zander den Ich dieses jahr Gefangen habe! 


































Gründeln  gab es auch, Gefangen auf ein stück vom Gummifisch! =) Die hauen sich  alles weg, und Ich habe davon mindestens 5-6 stück in 10min Gefangen!


----------



## MoselBarbe (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend auch nochmal kurz los, weil ich einige Köder testen  wollte. 
Direkt beim ersten Wurf gabs einen schönen Einschlag und zum  Vorschein kam dieser schöne Bursche. Gemessen wurde er nicht, sondern  direkt wieder zurück. 

Die Köder haben direkt zugeschlagen, so soll es sein:m





Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Frettchen82 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Gestern abend auch nochmal kurz los, weil ich einige Köder testen  wollte.
> Direkt beim ersten Wurf gabs einen schönen Einschlag und zum  Vorschein kam dieser schöne Bursche. Gemessen wurde er nicht, sondern  direkt wieder zurück.
> 
> Die Köder haben direkt zugeschlagen, so soll es sein:m
> ...



Petri zum Zander... Mosel oder Saar?


----------



## MoselBarbe (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Petri zum Zander... Mosel oder Saar?




Es war an der Mosel...:m

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Norge Fan (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ....danke Männer !!!!
> @Norge Fan...ich war in der Anlage Steigen Tur...




Kam mir doch gleich so bekannt vor 


Allen anderen digges Petri, wieder feine Fische dabei #6


----------



## lexusis71 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri den Fängern , schöne Fische u Bilder.

Hier ein Zander von 83 cm von heut.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ritzler schrieb:


> Welche Rute ist das denn?



Eindeutig eine Yasei.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem schönen Zander.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fury87 schrieb:


> aber der 4te Zander von gestern war gleichzeitig der  100te Zander den Ich dieses jahr Gefangen habe!



Not bad!
Petri!


----------



## Niederbayer75 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Zeit!
Besonders an Veit und lexusis71
Ihr zwei fischt wirklich in einer anderen Liga - Hut ab!!!!

@ lexusis71
Darf man fragen in welchem Gewässer Du fischt und mit welcher Methode bzw welchen Ködern Du so erfolgreich bist?!


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## lexusis71 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Petri´s

@ Niederbayer75  hast ne PN#h


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger! Wahnsinn was Ihr für tolle Fische aus den Gewässern zaubert.

Ich selbst beangle die Regnitz und den RMD-Kanal im Bereich um Forchheim. Dieses Jahr leider bisher mit äußerst durchwachsenem Erfolg:

Viele kleine Zander (unter 35 cm)
Nur einer Ü50
Kein einziger Hecht
Wenige - aber dafür gute Barsche
Einzig auf Rapfen läuft es dieses Jahr recht gut
Hoffe es wird noch...:g


----------



## Dr.Hook75 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Arne
Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder aus Norwegen :m.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen, und Petri in die Runde,

anbei meine Fänge von gestern und letzter Woche.

Sorry für die relativ schlechte Fotoqualität.

Die Zander sind im Moment recht bissig.
Gestern habe sie die angebotenen Gummis mit voller Wucht attackiert.

Viel Spaß...

Marcus


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... und hier geht´s weiter:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Gewinner Juli:*
Fury87 

Der Gewinner wird benachrichtigt!

*Haltet euch ran, meldet Fische, gewinnt Rollen!!!!!*


*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*ENERGY PTI 0502030*




Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den
Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der
Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte
Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten
kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich
dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle
den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und
Bezahlbarkeit finden.

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer
mit Anti-Drall-System

Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Rhöde (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schade, schon wieder nicht gewonnen :c .

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner und Petri den letzten Fängern. Schöne Fische.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zu der schönen Rolle.


----------



## Tjard1982 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein Fang


----------



## Bela B. (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

@ Fury87: Glückwunsch zum Gewinn. #6


Bei mir gab es neben Döbeln und Barschleins auch einen Zander.Der Köder war ein Blinker.

Bela B.


----------



## Housic (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute extrem erfolgreich lol

der arme war Wohl zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort..


----------



## blueman666 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch wieder auf Tour
3 Aale, 2 Zander, 1 Zander verloren, 2 Fehlbisse #q

53er Aal




58er Aal




65er Zander




78er Zander






Petri #h


----------



## Fury87 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Glückwünsche, Ich habe mich sehr über die Nachricht Gefreut, dass Ich die Rolle gewonnen habe. Und Petri an den Fängern!

Ich war vor kurzen nochmal am Kanal, und es lief wieder ganz Ordentlich,  und Ich konnte 7 Zander und 1 Barsch Fangen, dazu sind mir noch ein  paar Fische ausgestiegen, darunter auch ein richtig guter Barsch......#t


----------



## geierle (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, es sind echt tolle Fische dabei. :vik:

@Fury87: Da hast du ein paar sehr schöne Bilder gemacht. Ich finde es immer schön, wenn jamand sich mühe gibt seinen Fang auch etwas in Szene zu setzten #6#6


----------



## Franz_16 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Fury87
Glückwunsch zur Rolle und auch zu den aktuellen Fängen!


----------



## blueman666 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jawoll bin auf www.angeln.de mit meinem Zander auf die Startseite gekommen!


----------



## Franz_16 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



blueman666 schrieb:


> Jawoll bin auf www.angeln.de mit meinem Zander auf die Startseite gekommen!



Wenn du auf sowas stehst:
Schick Bilder deiner Fänge an redaktion@anglerboard.de und poste sie an unserer Facebook-Seite ( www.facebook.com/anglerboard ), dann teilen wir sie. 

Davon ab, wunderschöner Zander, Petri Heil!


----------



## blueman666 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf sowas stehst:
> Schick Bilder deiner Fänge an redaktion@anglerboard.de und poste sie an unserer Facebook-Seite ( www.facebook.com/anglerboard ), dann teilen wir sie.
> 
> Davon ab, wunderschöner Zander, Petri Heil!



Dankeschön


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte auch endlich mal wieder Erfolg. Kurz vor Ende des Angeltages schnappte sich ein 62er Hecht meinen Doppelblattspinner. Das Ganze kurz vor dem Ufer auf Sicht, so dass ich einen Sekundenbruchteil "Los! Beiß an!!" denken konnte, bevor es dann tatsächlich geknallt hat


----------



## Somon (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Anglerboardies-

ich konnte gestern gegen 21 Uhr einen 62 cm Esox anlanden! :vik::vik::vik:

Das ist zwar kein Riese, freut mich aber sehr, da dies mein erster Hecht seid ca. 10 Jahren (lange Abstinenzphase) ist! 
Ausserdem hat dieser es mir nicht leicht gemacht, da er sich mit meinem auf Grund präsentierten toten KöFi (ca. 7 cm große Rotfeder), direkt in den Schilfgürtel geflüchtet ist. Dementsprechend schwierig und langwierig war der Drill.

Ich werde mich ab Montag wieder an den oberschwäbischen Weiher im württembergischen Allgäu setzen - mal sehen ob da noch mehr geht.

Grüssle- g.


----------



## jvonzun (2. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

komme eben von Lombok zurück, Fisch gab es zwar nicht so viel, schön wars ar trotzdem!



















http://trueschenfischen.ch/images/content/2013/Lombok__7_.JPG


----------



## west1 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/18/78ch.jpg

kam die der Schnur zu nahe.

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/51/ofop.jpg

Sie hats ohne Blessuren überstanden.


----------



## lexusis71 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und Glückwunsch den erfolgreichen.

Habe heute 2 Spots beangelt, jeder Spot brachte einen Zander.
Spot 1 , 77cm
Spot 2 , 87 cm und das in der Mittagssonne.

gruß , Michael


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sau Krass Lexusis!
Petri!


----------



## MeisterFische (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs Schöne Fische dabei.
Hier ist außer Barschen in der 10cm Ordnung rein gar nichts zu fangen.
Hier mal einer von gefühlten 100 Barschen in der Größe.

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na hier trotzen aber einige der Hitze, schöne Fische habt ihr euch erkämpft. Ich bin auch fast jeden Tag irgendwo am Wasser aber mehr als 2-3 Stunden sind einfach nicht drin. Heute bei 37,5 Grad über Mittag, ohne Wolken und Wind war es schon sehr grenzwertig, aber es lief ganz gut, die Barsche hatte Bock, wie auch schon in den letzen Tagen.

http://*ih.us/a/img12/2672/isry.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img202/7310/mi7f.jpg


----------



## acidbrain (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Sohn hat seine Rute mit zum baden genommen und nebenbei immer mal reingehalten. Neben unzähligen kleinen Barschen hat er so nebenbei noch den 45er rausgezogen...


----------



## MeisterFische (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war heute morgen nochmal mit Oberflächenködern los und konnte son bisschen Kleinzeugs fangen und einen guten Döbel.

Sry vor allem für das Döbel Bild aber hab mir bei der Landung laut Arzt nen Muskelfaserris zugezogen. Naja was tut man nicht alles...|uhoh:

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Xaver98 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische, da soll noch einmal jemand sagen Angeln ist kein richtiger Sport...


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern seit langem mal wieder mit der Spinne am Rhein unterwegs.

Los ging es gegen 06:00Uhr. Der erste Hecht (ca. 60er) packte gegen 07:00 meien Köder, konnte diesen jedoch wieder abschütteln.
Kurz darauf verfehlte ein ca 50er Hecht zweimal meinen Köder.
Gegen 08:00 hat es dann endlich den erhofften Ruck in der Rute und einen entsprechnden Wasserschwall gegeben. "Übeltäter" war ein schöner 82er Hecht.
Danach wurde es deutlich ruhiger. Um die Mittagszeit gab es noch einen 54er, gefolgt von einem weiteren Aussteiger (selbe Größe).
Habe dann einen kurzen Versuch mit der UL-Spinne unternommen. Außer ein paar Schniepelbarschen war jedoch nichts zu holen.
Somit bin ich doch wieder auf die Hechtspinne umgestiegen. Schließlich gab es dann gegen 17:00 noch einen 62er.

Alles in Allem mal wieder eine recht erfolgreiche Tour.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,

Browntroutcatcher


P.S.: Foto gibt's nur von dem 82er. Da ich alleine und nur mit Handykamera bewaffnet unterwegs war, auch nur ein kurzer Schnappschuss.


----------



## Raubbrasse (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute ging es mit meinem Vater zur Saale.Wir waren mit der Wathose und leichtem Gerät unterwegs.Unser Zielfisch sollte der Barsch  sein und wir wurden belohnt.Wir fingen mehrere 25+ Barsche.Die beiden größten waren  33cm und 37cm.Leider hatten wir auch einige Aussteiger und mein Vater  verlor den Tagesgrößten beim landen.

Raubbrasse


----------



## acker (4. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Laaaaange hat mein Sohn auf seine erste anständige Dame gearbeitet, gehofft , getüftelt ...und nun war es endlich soweit , Sohn voll glücklich mit seinem 82cm Hecht


----------



## lsski (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



acker schrieb:


> Laaaaange hat mein Sohn auf seine erste anständige Dame gearbeitet, gehofft , getüftelt ...und nun war es endlich soweit , Sohn voll glücklich mit seinem 82cm Hecht




TOLLES FOTO !!

Deswegen gehen wir angeln ....wegen solchen Erinnerungen.
Du bist bestimmt der Beste PAPA auf der WELT für deinen Sohn. Petri Heil !!


----------



## Onkel Tom (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ acker

Wirklich sehr schönes Bild, Petri Heil an den Sohnemann!


----------



## lexusis71 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ acker,digges Petri an deinem Sohn.
Ist doch schön wenn Vater und Sohn zusammen Angeln und dann noch so ein guter bei raus kommt.#6


----------



## acker (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Isski , Onkel Tom & Lexusis 71 : Danke ! 
Ja , dieser Moment als Sohnemann den Fisch das erste mal hochkommen sah nahe am Boot war schon etwas sehr besonderes , die Augen wurden ganz groß , die Kinnlade fiel runter und es kam ein : " Ohhhh Papa ,der ist groß ! " :vik:
Letzes Jahr hatte er immer nur pech, mehr als 30cm sollten nicht sein bei ihm und er konnte nur immer daneben stehen wenn ich einen guten Fang hatte , aber nun läufts, das Eis ist gebrochen, vor ein paar Wochen einen 55er und nun diesen schönen Hecht, für den kleinen Knirps ein wahrer Riese :k.
Wahrlich ein Moment für uns beide den man im Leben nicht vergessen wird , für mich genau so schön wie für ihn , das leuchten in den Augen ob des Fanges war einfach zu schön .|rolleyes

Gruß acker


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Acker: Mir geht das Herz auf. Ich werde im noch anstehenden Sommerurlaub mit meinem Großen ( 5 Jahre ) auf Aal und Zander ansitzen.
Letzteres ist sein Lieblingsfisch.
Wenn ich in solche Kinderaugen gucke, brauche ich selber nix fangen....

Dickes Petri an den Fänger! 

Die Präsentation des Fisches ist auf jeden Fall schon mal "Journal-tauglich".


:m


----------



## Luis65 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bitte benachrichtigen sie mich, wenn ich die Rolle gewonnwn habe.
Ich weis nur nicht wie ich das gemacht habe ???????


----------



## Franz_16 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Luis65 schrieb:


> Bitte benachrichtigen sie mich, wenn ich die Rolle gewonnwn habe.
> Ich weis nur nicht wie ich das gemacht habe ???????



Hi Luis,
einfach mal die erste Seite in diesem Thema lesen.

Unter allen Anglern die hier einen Raubfischfang einstellen, wird jedes Monat eine wirklich schöne Rolle verlost! #6


----------



## Upi (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil Luis!
Selbst ich hab noch nicht mal so einen Hecht gefangen, PB=79cm und ich angel schon über 30 Jahre!!


----------



## hechtomat77 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Topwater- Barsch:l


----------



## Daniel SN (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieses Bild könnte doch glatt als eines der Balzer Werbeanzeigen- Umfrage durch gehen. Sehr gelungenes Motiv. Weiter so!


----------



## laxvän (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder tolle Bilder heir#6
Petri an die Erfolgreichen und ein besonderes Petri natürlich an ackers Sohnemann.
 Der nächste Angelverrückte ist da#h


----------



## Toppel (5. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann auch hier noch mein erster Elbzander, nachdem ich zuvor bestimmt 7 Mal ohne jeden Erfolg am Wasser war und dank der Steinpackungen gefühlt meine gesamte Köderbox einmal neu kaufen musste.

Immerhin 66cm :g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,
hier mal wieder ein paar von mir....​​ ​ 

 
​ 

 



​ 

 

​ 

 

​


----------



## jvonzun (6. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @all!!!

Bei uns beisst zurzeit kaum was,man muss schon ziemlich in die Tiefe, damit man gelegentlich den einen oder anderen Fisch sieht. Hier ein Seesaibling aus 35m Tiefe!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toppel schrieb:


> nachdem ich zuvor bestimmt 7 Mal ohne jeden Erfolg am Wasser war und dank der Steinpackungen gefühlt meine gesamte Köderbox einmal neu kaufen musste.



Dickes,fettes Petri!
Unter solchen Umständen sind das mit die geilsten Fänge die man erleben kann.

Niemals aufgeben, tip top!


----------



## Lommel (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin nach 5jähriger Abstinenz, doch noch mal Fliegenfischen gegangen.

Ergebnis 3 vorzeigbare stramme Forellen. Leider ist mir ein schöner Döbel vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## kingandre88 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi
@alletri!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Petri Tommi



Danke...#h

Hier noch einer von heute morgen.




107 cm


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,

Petri in die Runde.

Schöne Fische, die ihr da gefangen habt.

Bei mir läuft es auch ganz gut.

Gestern Nacht konnte ich noch diesen Zander verhaften.

...der fisch ist gar nicht mal so groß...

Aber der Biss..... HAMMER!!!

Der Bursche hat den Sea Shad in der letzten Absinkphase, direkt unterm Boot voll volley genommen.

Der Biss war dermaßen ruppig, dass ich vor Schreck fast das Anschlagen vergessen hätte....

...aber Gottseidank nur fast|uhoh:.


Zander... mittlerweile meine Lieblingsfische.

Euch Allen weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## lexusis71 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen #h


----------



## mathei (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri bob. so kommt es manchmal. viel erfolg weiterhin


----------



## HAL9000 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
diese beiden schönen Hechte habe ich auf einen Shad in grün/silber vom Pontoon Boot neben einen Krautfeld gefangen.

Gruß aus FL


----------



## Eitsch (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, Moin,

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich beäuge eure Fänge schon fast neidisch, denn bei mir geht, was das Raubfischen angeht zur Zeit gar nix.  

Seit 2 Tagen tote Hose. 

Ich bin immer in den Abendstunden unterwegs. 

Probiere alles durch, Gummifisch, Oberflächenwobbler oder Tief gehender Wobbler, alle Köder haben zudem verschiedene Farben. Aber nix. Nicht mal ein Zupfer. 

Der Tümpel indem ich fische ist überschaubar und ich kenne jede Stelle an der hechte stehen oder stehen könnten. 

Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## Daniel SN (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Probier es mal mit dem guten alten Köderfisch. Denn der wird dann doch noch lieber genommen wenn dieser vorm Maul schwebt.


----------



## pike-81 (8. August 2013)

Oder mal Spinner und Cranks burnen. Damit kanb man aggressive Bisse provozieren.


----------



## feko (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#Oder es is schon alles rausgefangen,und du muß warten bis der nächste Besatz reinkommt.
Tümpel hört sich halt sehr klein an...sorry


----------



## andy84 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hat jemand hier Erfahrung beim nachtangeln auf hechte? könnt ihr mir einige tips geben?


----------



## geierle (8. August 2013)

andy84 schrieb:


> hat jemand hier Erfahrung beim nachtangeln auf hechte? könnt ihr mir einige tips geben?



Soweit ich weiß ist der Hecht doch ein Sichträuber und somit bringt es nichts nachts auf Hecht zu angeln oder? Lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren. Bin ja Anfänger was das angeln angeht.


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Oder mal Spinner und Cranks burnen. Damit kanb man aggressive Bisse provozieren.



sorry dass ich grad hier frage. aber was ist denn "burnen"? bin doch noch anfänger was das spinnen angeht...


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hi,
ich denke, dass er damit das ganz Schnelle einkurbeln des Köders meint. So ein Spinner oder ein Crankbait baut einen enormen Druck auf, welcher umso größer wird, je schneller du kurbelst. Das Seitenlininorgan der Fische wird mehr gereizt, und du sprichst auch Fische aus größerer Entfernung an. Beim "Speedcranken" wollen die Fische die vermeintliche Beute nicht entkommen lassen, und du kannst so mehr Bisse erhalten.
Lg


----------



## MeisterFische (8. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Nach etlichen Barschen die nie länger als 10cm waren, gab es heute bei nur 10min angeln einen "vorzeigbaren". Diesmal nicht auf der Oberfläche sondern auf nen easyShiner

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Bieroholiker (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke flussbarsch1!


----------



## Michael_05er (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> sorry dass ich grad hier frage. aber was ist denn "burnen"? bin doch noch anfänger was das spinnen angeht...


Keine Angst, auch als Nicht-mehr-Anfänger, dafür aber "Ü-30er" versteht man einiges von diesem "Modern-Streetfishing-Sprech" nicht wirklich...


----------



## W-Lahn (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich glaub "burnen" hat nichts mit moderner Angelsprache zu tun, sondern eher mit anglizistischen Einflüssen auf die Umgangssprache. Ursprünglich vor allem in der HipHop-Szene gebräuchlich, mittlerweile von Jedermann benutzt. Anwendungsbeispiel:  "das ist voll der Burner", heisst so viel wie "das ist ziemlich gut" 
Also Burnen (" brennen") = abgehen, ziemlich gut sein, das Haus rocken, etc.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nee, "burnen" ist hier schon als Führunsstil eines Wobblers gemeint. Siehe z.B. hier.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> ich glaub "burnen" hat nichts mit moderner Angelsprache zu tun, sondern eher mit anglizistischen Einflüssen auf die Umgangssprache. Ursprünglich vor allem in der HipHop-Szene gebräuchlich, mittlerweile von Jedermann benutzt. Anwendungsbeispiel:  "das ist voll der Burner", heisst so viel wie "das ist ziemlich gut"
> Also Burnen (" brennen") = abgehen, ziemlich gut sein, das Haus rocken, etc.



Burnen beschreibt eine spezielle Technik des Spinnerbait-Fischens. 

Informiert euch mal bevor ihr irgendwelches Halbwissen preisgebt. #h


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Burnen beschreibt eine spezielle Technik des Spinnerbait-Fischens.
> 
> *Informiert euch mal bevor ihr irgendwelches Halbwissen preisgebt. *#h




Danke, werden wir machen, Chef.

Mit 18 schon so streng?

Das is aber nicht der burner |rolleyes|supergri

P.S. : Burnen heißt nur eins : ROOOOBEEERT :m

R.S.


----------



## Walsumer80 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieses ganze amerikanisierte Gequatsche,ich finds einfach lächerlich.

Lass mal nen Crank burnen#q


----------



## bafoangler (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jau, ist auch einfacher zu sagen 'lass uns mal einen speziell zum monotonen Einholen gebauten Wobbler einleiern was die Rolle hergibt'...
Manchmal machts schon Sinn, Begriffe aus dem Englischen/Amerikanischen zu übernehmen. Bestes Beispiel ist das immer wieder angeführte RodPod.
Die Amis machens ja umgekehrt mitunter ebenso, Stichwort 'kindergarden'.


----------



## pike-81 (9. August 2013)

Mir gefallen diese amerikanischen Fachbegriffe auch nicht wirklich, aber das hat sich halt so entwickelt.
Vielleicht kommt Burnen ursprünglich von Spinnerbaits (Drehködern?), aber die Technik läßt sich erfolgreich auf fast alle Ködertypen übertragen, die beim monotonen Einkurbeln fangen.
Gerade in der warmen Jahreszeit eine gute Methode.


----------



## drathy (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann auch endlich meinen 3. Hecht der Saison vermelden! Da er nur 57cm groß war, hab ich aber mit ihm abgemacht, dass er noch 2 Jahre schwimmen darf...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Nee, "burnen" ist hier schon als Führunsstil eines Wobblers gemeint. Siehe z.B. hier.



Wieder was gelernt, danke! #h


----------



## raubfisch-ole (10. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Fettes Petri in die Runde! Bei mir kam Gestern dieser schöne 83er Zander zum kurzen Landgang vorbei.







Gruß Ole


----------



## otti90 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer Bilder!!! Petri


----------



## Rhöde (10. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich muß auch sagen, "edle Bilder" #6 .
Dickes Petri zu dem stolzen Stachelritter.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (10. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Ole.

Hammer Fisch. Schöne Bilder 

Super.


----------



## Bela B. (10. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.


Heute habe ich noch einen drauf gesetzt und habe meinen PB verbessert.Innerhalb von 20 min hatte ich zwei Barsche von 45cm und meinen neuen PB von 50 cm auf einen 15cm Shad.#6
Im laufe des Vormittag gab es noch zwei Hechte von 63cm und 81cm.
Mein Sohn hatte heute seinen schwarzen Tag.Mehrere Aussteiger und ein Hecht von über 1m verfolgte seinen Köder bis zum Boot.Schade.#q

Bela B.


----------



## steppes (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte in den letzten Tagen auch 2 schöne Fische überlisten. Einen 81cm Hecht und einen 75cm Zander, der Hecht ging auf Blinker und der Zander wurde mit KöFi an der Pose überlistet.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na das sind doch mal wieder viele schöne Fische. 
Petri allen Glücklichen Fängern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein paar kleinere.



 ​ 

 ​ 

 ​


----------



## brauni (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So grad rein vom nächtlichen Zander ärgern! Aber es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## sadako (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen auf einen silber-blauen Nories Spoontail Shad :m


----------



## paule79 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
den hier gabs heute am Rhein auf Gummi.


Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Sadako.

Hammer Fisch!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch hier gehts ja rund, Petri zu euren Fängen! Hier ein 70er von Heute.




Gruß Ole


----------



## andy84 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri schöner fisch


----------



## Chuldogg (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle#h
@ Sadako: wie groß war er denn?

Mfg Martin


----------



## sadako (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Chuldogg schrieb:


> Petri an alle#h
> @ Sadako: wie groß war er denn?
> 
> Mfg Martin



92cm und ein richtig satter Obelix |supergri


----------



## laxvän (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für Wahsinnsfische ihr da fangt? |schild-g
Ich wäre schon froh, wenn überhaupt mal wieder etwas hängen bleiben würde|evil:
Dickes Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## phirania (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Sadako
Ist auf jeden fall   10 Hausnummern besser als immer die lästigen Grundeln..


----------



## Tim H. (11. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein schöner dreißiger Barsch der dem silbernen Spinner nicht wiederstehen konnte


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Boddentour 2013

Letzen  Sonntag wars endlich soweit. Wir machten uns um 1:30 Uhr nachts auf den  Weg Richtung Stralsund zur diesjährigen Boddentour. Nach  870 km und  gut 8,5 Stunden Fahrt kamen wir um kurz nach 10 Uhr bei strahlendem  Sonnenschein am Zielort an. Wir hatten uns im Vorfeld ein Boot für  Sonntag im Hafen von Barhöft reserviert, da  wir erst ab Montag unseren  Guide hatten. So fuhren wir voller Vorfreude allein raus. Leider mussten  wir schnell feststellen das sich diese Woche wohl wieder als sehr  schwierig gestalten würde. Grund hierfür war das viele Seegras und das  Problem das wir die ganze Woche auf frisches Ostseewasser hofften! So  konnten wir am Sonntag zu dritt doch 9 Hechte überlisten die  Durchschnittsgröße  lag so bei 85 cm. Am Montag ging es dann das erste  mal mit unserem Guide Jörg raus allerdings waren die Wasserbedingungen  so schlecht das wir unser Glück erstmal nicht in den Bodden sondern  direkt im Küstenbereich der Ostsee versuchten! Dort lassen sich die   Hechte eig. Auch sehr gut fangen, wenn man sie erst ein mal gefunden  hat! Doch bis auf ein paar Nachläufer und Anfasser hatten wir kein  Glück. Die Hechtbisse kamen so vorsichtig und meist nur im Schwanz des  Gummifisches das es uns nicht gelang an diesem Tag ein Fisch ins Boot zu  holen. Dieses Beisverhalten zog sich die nächsten Tage so weiter. 
  Am Dienstag ging es dann in der früh in den Barther Bodden. Ein  absoluter Hotspot für Zander aber auch für Hecht. Hier wurden die ersten  Plätze beim Driftangeln befischt. Und als gleich bei unserer ersten  Drift bei meinem Angelkollegen Flo ein schöner Zander mit gut 60 cm  Einstieg waren wir voller Hoffnung. Kurz darauf konnte erneut Flo einen  Zander überlisten. Anschließend war erstmal ruhe. Als ich nach einer  Stunde einen guten Fisch ans Band bekam. Zum Vorschein kam mein bisher  größter Zander von 86 cm zu unserer Verwunderung hat der Fisch beim Biss  wohl die rote Sandra verfehlt und hing nicht im Maul sondern im Bereich  der Rückenflosse. Dies sollte bis zur Mittagspause der letzte Fisch  gewesen sein. Abends konnten Flo noch zwei 80ziger Hechte in der  Fahrrinne überlisten. Meine Kollege Michi und ich hatten wiederum nur  einige Bisse die meisten wieder im Schwanz des Gummifisches. 
 Am  Mittwoch konnten wir bis Abends keinen Fisch fangen erst in einem 8 m  tiefen Loch konnte Michi gleich 3 Hechte auf einen Kopyto in  blau-glitter ins Boot holen. Ich bekam an diesem Tag lediglich einen  Biss auf einen Fox Proshad im Forellendesign. 
 Am Donnerstag konnte  erstmal ausgeschlafen werden da es ein Riesen Gewitter gab. Um 14 Uhr  ging's dann aber doch noch raus. Allerdings bei sehr viel Wind was das  Fischen nicht einfach macht. Trotz 30 Gramm Jigköpfen waren die  Grundkontakte recht schwer zu erkennen und der schnurbogen durch den  Wind machte es auch nicht einfacher. Am zweiten Platz bekam ich dann  doch gleich einen zaghaften Biss auf einen Fox Gummi. Der Anhieb saß und  zum Vorschein kam ein makelloser Traumzander von 78 cm Länge. Kurz  darauf ist mir direkt. Vor dem Boot ein gut 90 cm Hecht ausgestiegen. So  konnten wir an diesem Tag auch keinen weiteren Fisch mehr fangen. 
  Die Stimmung war bei allen schon ziemlich im Keller da wir die letzen  beiden Jahre auch schon Pech mit dem Wetter und Wasserbedingungen  hatten. Doch ein Tag blieb uns noch.
 Am Freitag ging's wieder  hochmotiviert raus. Ich fischte am Anfang gleich mit einem Fox Proshad  im Barschdekor was sich an diesem Tag als Topköder herausstellten. Ich  konnte 6 schöne Hechte bis 88 cm überlisten. Angelkollegen Flo 2 bis 86  cm. Pechvogel des Tages war mein Sepzl Michi er hatte kaum Fischkontakte  als ich ihm ein Fox Barsch gab bekam er kurz darauf einen harten Biss  und wir wussten gleich das ist ein Besserer als wir den Hecht zum ersten  mal gesehen haben war der Puls erstmal auf 180 er hatte einen  Ausnahmefisch an der Angel. Laut Guide der Größte der bei ihm dieses  Jahr gebissen hat. Doch leider hing der Fisch von geschätzten 1,25 m nur  am Einzelhaken des Jigkopfes und is nach schöner Drill direkt vorm  kescherversuch noch ausgestiegen. wir waren erst einmal alle geschockt  diesen Traumfisch nicht ins Boot bekommen zu haben aber so ist angeln  eben. Wenns schon nicht läuft kommt auch noch Pech dazu. So konnten wir  am Freitag 9 Hechte landen alle auf Fox Barsch. Die anderen Köder wurden  an diesem Tage nicht genommen. 
 Am Samstag haben wir uns dann  nochmal ein Boot gemietet und sind selbst raus. Wir konnten hier noch 10  Hechte bis 86 cm fangen. 
 Um 14 Uhr machten wir uns auf zurück in Hafen den die ersten Regenwolken kamen schon.

 Im großen und ganzen war es wieder eine schöne Woche und wir haben aus  den schlechten Bedingungen noch das beste rausgeholt! Es zeigt sich  aber, das das Boddenangeln auch nicht so einfach ist wie in vielen  Zeitschriften dargestellt wird. Dieses Jahr blieben bei uns die  kapitalen Fänge aus aber trotzdem wieder ein schönes Erlebnis und eine  Erfahrung reicher. Die Vorfreude auf das nächste Jahr ist schon jetzt  wieder da! 

 In diesem Sinne Tight Lines und schöne Fänge 
*



*Gruß Alex*


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Icehockeyplayer96 schrieb:


> *Boddentour 2013
> Es zeigt sich  aber, das das Boddenangeln auch nicht so einfach ist wie in vielen  Zeitschriften dargestellt wird. *


*

petri zu den fängen :m toller bericht 

ps. entlich sagt es mal einer mit denn fängen #h*


----------



## blueman666 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hats einen Einschlag vom feinsten gegeben!!
Das dann auch noch ein guter Fisch dran war, freute mich umso mehr! Ganze 83 cm zeigte das Maßband an #v







Dann folgte noch ein kleiner der vom 18cm Köder an der Rückenflosse gehakt wurde...





Glückwunsch allen anderen, wieder tolle Fische dabei!! #6


----------



## Eitsch (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ich war nach zig Versuchen endlich mal wieder erfolgreich und konnte sogar meinen PB knacken!

Hecht mit 58cm, bei eher mageren 1210 Gramm. 

Er biss in der Mittagszeit auf einen 8cm Gummifisch welcher an der Oberfläche geführt wurde. Der Biss kam super heftig. Autsch! Hab mich richtig erschrocken. 

Und wisst ihr was das aller beste an so einem geringen PB ist?
Man kann sich immer verbessern!


----------



## feko (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6 klasse Eitsch


----------



## Pippa (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Auch ich war nach zig Versuchen endlich mal wieder erfolgreich und konnte sogar meinen PB knacken!
> 
> Hecht mit 58cm, bei eher mageren 1210 Gramm.
> 
> ...



So schaut's! #6

Petri und viel Erfolg!


----------



## brauni (12. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach Arbeit nochmal schnell ans Wasser! Und es hat schön geknallt!


----------



## Daniel SN (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Aber heute darf ich mich hier auch mal wieder verewigen. Das frühe aufstehen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Mr Allrounder (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

All den Fängern auch ein ganz großes petri von mir. Letzten Dienstag konnte auch ich mal wieder erfolgreich sein. Es biss ein fetter 68er Hecht auf meinen Köfi.Er hatte knapp 2,25kg.|supergri
Mal sehen was dieses Jahr noch so geht.
Petri
Mr Allrounder


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Fangbildflaming gelöscht - solltet ihr lassen, wenn ihr nicht verwarnt werden wollt...


----------



## geierle (13. August 2013)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Fangbildflaming gelöscht - solltet ihr lassen, wenn ihr nicht verwarnt werden wollt...



Was ist denn Fangbildflaming??


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Andere wegen ihrer Fangbilder hier anmachen..
Dulden wir nicht..


----------



## geierle (13. August 2013)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andere wegen ihrer Fangbilder hier anmachen..
> Dulden wir nicht..



Ach so alles klar. Finde ich gut


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger(ausser an bluemän)!
So geht´s doch auch... 
Gruss ROY


----------



## Rannebert (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle Fänger(ausser an bluemän)!
> So geht´s doch auch...
> Gruss ROY




Auch ne Möglichkeit! |bla:


----------



## phirania (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



rannebert schrieb:


> auch ne möglichkeit! |bla:



guuut


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,
hier mal wieder ein paar von mir.
ein 55er​ 

 ein 60er​ 

 ein 70er​ 

 und ein 101 cm​


----------



## phirania (14. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi.
Super Fische.
War das am Möhnesee ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri Tommi.
> Super Fische.
> War das am Möhnesee ?



Danke,
ne Möhnesee war das nicht.
Das ist in Holland


----------



## kingandre88 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi!!!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern beim Gufi-angeln auf Hecht einige Rapfen rauben gesehen. Bin direkt zum Dealer und habe mir einen X-Rap Walk in 9 cm gegönnt, da ich nix in passender Größe hatte das ich so weit werfen konnte. Heute morgen auprobiert und meinen ersten Rapfen in 55cm gelandet :m


----------



## Daniel SN (15. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na das macht doch Fun.


----------



## pike-81 (15. August 2013)

Petri Heil. Der Rapfen mit der riesigen Schwanzflosse sieht ja mal richtig geil aus. Der ist im Drill bestimmt gut abgegangen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier:
Fangmeldungsthread!

Wer über LipGrips diskutieren will, kann dazu gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen.

Oder eines der dazu schon vorhandenen Themen nutzen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251651
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=166101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71858


----------



## raubfisch-ole (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fängen. Gestern Abend konnte ich diesen Burschen auf Wobbler überlisten. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Sehr geiles Bild Ole!!! #6

Ich war gestern mit Gummi und Wobbler auf Zander am Rhein unterwegs... Aber die Viecher wollen einfach nicht! 

Kurz vor 10 Uhr gabs dann doch einen Einschlag und ich mich schon gefreut wie ein Schneekönig!!! Bocken, Kopfstöße, das ist n gute Zander!!! 

Und was kam dabei raus? N 60er Waller... Mein erster übrigens auf einen Spinnköder!!! :vik:


----------



## blueman666 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat nach einem Regenschauer zugeschlagen


----------



## IngoSch (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Hechte... #h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie groß ist denn der Setzkescher bzw. wie klein die Hechte?^^
Hecht im Setzkescher habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. 


@raubfisch-ole
Die Bilder haben eine geniale Schärfe und die Farben kommen super rüber!


----------



## Droggelbecher (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiles Bild und geiler Fisch Ole 
Darf man fragen welche Kamera du benutzt? Oder bearbeitest du die Bilder im Nachhinein noch (Kontrastverstärkung?)?


----------



## IngoSch (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Setzkescher lag nur gerade auf der Wiese, hat mit denen nichts zu tun...


----------



## Christoph90 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim alljährigen Geschwisterfischen mit meinen zwei Brüdern vor zwei Tagen kamen wenig Fische, dafür aber gute. Ein uriger, fast schwarzer 47er Barsch sowie ein 93er Hecht.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Droggelbecher, eine Spiegelreflexkamera von Nikon. Danke für euer Lob!


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

abgefahrener Barsch Christoph 90!  dickes Petri :k


----------



## blueman666 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Joa würd ma sagen, neuer PB 92 cm  








Dann gabs am Anfang nochn ca 65er





#h


----------



## Daniel SN (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na Petri. Hoffentlich darf ich auch einmal so einen Zander fangen.


----------



## blueman666 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Na Petri. Hoffentlich darf ich auch einmal so einen Zander fangen.



Irgendwann klappts bestimmt! Immer am Ball bleiben


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am 05.08. mit Alfred von 16:00 - 21:00 Uhr am Rhein gewesen. Er hatte beim 2. Wurf schon einen lütten Zetti. :m
Gegen 20:00 Uhr hatte Alfred auf Wobbler noch einen guten Barsch im flachen Bereich des Buhnenfeldes.
Das war´s leider auch schon.

Am 14.08. war ich von 15:00 - 21:15 Uhr allein los.
Bis 19:00 Uhr nicht einen Zupfer. Dann am Prallhang kurz hinter der Buhnenspitze einen Hänger. Köder gelöst und gleich wieder fest. Doch der Köder bewegte sich. Am anderen Ende hatte sich ein ca. 75 cm Hecht den Köder geschnappt. |bigeyes
Anschließend hatte ich im Buhnenfeld noch einen harten Biß, den ich aber leider nicht verwerten konnte.
Mehr gab es an diesem Tage leider auch nicht zu holen. Opfertribut: 5 Shads incl. Stinger. |gr:

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein  65er 

 ein 68er​ 

 ein paar um die 50​ 

 ​ 

 einer von 103 cm​


----------



## d0ni (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi, was is denn das bitte für ein geiler Spinnerbait? kenn nur die kleinen ^^


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



d0ni schrieb:


> Petri Tommi, was is denn das bitte für ein geiler Spinnerbait? kenn nur die kleinen ^^



Das ist ein Prototyp von Spinnerbait die ich dämnächst bei mir im Shop anbieten möchte...


----------



## d0ni (17. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ist ein Prototyp von Spinnerbait die ich dämnächst bei mir im Shop anbieten möchte...



Sehr geil! ^^ Werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit gerne holen  

Fisch echt sehr gerne mit Spinnerbait


----------



## Raubbrasse (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ging es für meinen Vater und mich mit dem Boot an ein stehendes Gewässer.Leider waren die  Fische nicht in Beisslaune.Nach langen Suchen mit wenig bissen konnte mein Vater sich mit einem Hecht von 73cm und ich mich mit einem 27cm Barsch entschneidern.

Raubbrasse


----------



## blueman666 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Neben einem 65er Hecht gab es diesen schönen 72cm Stachelritter!*


----------



## flx1337 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grad am Bach gewesen, gab MeFo!


----------



## LachsW (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Im Auftrag des buddies stell ich mal dieses schöne Tierchen vor, sein erster Zander (...) !!!

Gefangen am 17.08. 7.30 Uhr, auf Gummifisch, Elbe bei Mühlberg.

105 cm und stolze 8,8 kilo... 

#h


----------



## mathei (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



LachsW schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> 
> Im Auftrag des buddies stell ich mal dieses schöne Tierchen vor, sein erster Zander (...) !!!
> 
> ...


sauber. was für ein brocken. petri


----------



## phirania (18. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Lachsw
Dann gibt es sie doch,die großen Zander..#6#6#6


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Zander und dann gleich nen Meter??? Goil... #r#r#r


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haben am Wochenende in ner größeren Hochwasserrestpfütze gesehen das ganz schön Fischaktivität ist |bigeyes und gleich mal geschaut ob sich was tut- raus kamen 12 kleine Hechte (10 - 20 cm) und einige Barsche denen wir die Freiheit wieder schenken konnten in einem großen Gewässer... |supergri

Drei der kleinen Hechte hatten frische Schnabelabdrücke zu verzeichnen, quasi gerade noch rechtzeitig umgesetzt bevor der "schwarze Freund" sie holt... |gr:

Vielleicht bedankt sich ja einer der Hechte wenn er 80 cm oder aufwärts ist mit nem schönen Drill... |rolleyes

Petri in die Runde... 

LG Raubfischfreak125|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



LachsW schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> 
> Im Auftrag des buddies stell ich mal dieses schöne Tierchen vor, sein erster Zander (...) !!!
> 
> ...


Meine Fresse, was ein Einstieg!
Petri an deinen Kumpel - Digges Ding!


----------



## LachsW (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich gebs gerne weiter. So ein Duselsack  #6


----------



## phirania (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Haben am Wochenende in ner größeren Hochwasserrestpfütze gesehen das ganz schön Fischaktivität ist |bigeyes und gleich mal geschaut ob sich was tut- raus kamen 12 kleine Hechte (10 - 20 cm) und einige Barsche denen wir die Freiheit wieder schenken konnten in einem großen Gewässer... |supergri
> 
> Drei der kleinen Hechte hatten frische Schnabelabdrücke zu verzeichnen, quasi gerade noch rechtzeitig umgesetzt bevor der "schwarze Freund" sie holt... |gr:
> 
> ...



Super Aktion...#6


----------



## d0ni (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



LachsW schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> 
> Im Auftrag des buddies stell ich mal dieses schöne Tierchen vor, sein erster Zander (...) !!!
> 
> ...



:O was ne Granate ^^ Glückwunsch an deinen Kumpel^^

Welche Größe hatte denn der Gummifisch?


----------



## LachsW (19. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war so was ähnliches wie die fox rage tube jigs, mitbringsel aus schweden - name is mir grad nich bekannt. 12cm war der und in knall gelb...


----------



## spike999 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an die fänger...

ich bin heute abend noch mal fur 3 stunden aufn wasser gewesen,raus kam dabei ein 83er rapfen...neuer pb |supergri


----------



## loete1970 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Raubfischfreak125*
> 
> 
> ...



Da schliesse ich mich an - TOP! #6


----------



## krauthi7 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Haben am Wochenende in ner größeren Hochwasserrestpfütze gesehen das ganz schön Fischaktivität ist |bigeyes und gleich mal geschaut ob sich was tut- raus kamen 12 kleine Hechte (10 - 20 cm) und einige Barsche denen wir die Freiheit wieder schenken konnten in einem großen Gewässer... |supergri
> 
> Drei der kleinen Hechte hatten frische Schnabelabdrücke zu verzeichnen, quasi gerade noch rechtzeitig umgesetzt bevor der "schwarze Freund" sie holt... |gr:
> 
> ...






#6  gefällt mir #6


----------



## blueman666 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Zander wollten heut nicht ....
Ergebnis --> Hecht PB 97 cm


----------



## Don-Machmut (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hir mal ein kleiner selbstmörder hecht vom bodden vom gestriegen ausflug |kopfkrat
auch sowas schwimmt hir rum nicht nur meter fische grins

ps. das war wohl mein PB.in kleiner größe


----------



## acker (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bluemann666 dir ist das Glück derzeit aber hold ! 
Petri #h


----------



## Blechinfettseb (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf einen 13cm Savage Gear Soft 4 Play hat sich gestern ein 30cm Hecht gestürzt. Dachte erst an einen Stock, da die Gegenwehr nicht wirklich bemerkbar war |supergri  Ganz schön dürr der Kleine. Auf der folgenden 50m Ufer konnte ich noch 2 65cm Hechte verhaften, die ich aber direkt im Wasser, ohne zu fotografieren, in die Freiheit verabschiedete.  :m


----------



## Donald84 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> |supergri Ganz schön dürr der Kleine.


 
Das erklärt doch, wieso er sich auf deinen großen Köder gestürzt hat  Petri


----------



## Eugen 85 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern #6

Ich brauche mal euren professionelen Rat. Undzwar habe ich die letzten 2 Tage eine "Auseinandersetzung" mit einem großen Rapfen (ich schätze ihn auf ca.60-70 cm, wobei ich bisher nur seine Schwanzflosse gesehen habe) - er will einfach nicht beißen #c

Er raubt die ganze Zeit vor den Füßen, wirklich 2-3 Meter vor dem Ufer. Leider sind an der Stelle auch, wie üblich im Main, Steine die mir nicht erlauben den Köder bis ans Ufer ordentlich zu führen.

Ausprobiert habe ich Gummifische (dies aber weil ich eigentlich auf Zander aus war, bis der Rapfen auftauchte), verschiedene Wobbler, Popper und verschiedene Spinner. 

An der Stelle ist ein sehr großes aufkommen von kleinen Rapfen sodass er eigentlich genügent Futter hat und deshalb wohl meinen Köder links liegen lässt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ihn trotzdem zu überlisten? Etwas was ich noch probieren könnte?

Ich freue mich auf eure Tips.

lg, Eugen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Eugen 85 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern #6
> 
> Ich brauche mal euren professionelen Rat.


Dann mach dazu bitte ein eigenes Thema auf, hier geht's um Fangmeldungen.
Danke.


----------



## Trollwut (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ging mir heute morgen auf ne 40g Upose an der Steinmontage. Dachte erst an nen Fehlbiss, bis dieser 71er rauskam


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und "Petri" in die Runde,


bei mir gab es gestern 2 Hechte und 2 mini Zander. Hat Spaß gemacht.


#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein paar kleinere​ ein 65​ 

 ein 72 er​ 

 ein 80er​ 

 ein 78er​


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



LachsW schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> 
> Im Auftrag des buddies stell ich mal dieses schöne Tierchen vor, sein erster Zander (...) !!!
> 
> ...



sehr cooler 1. Zander... kannst du deinen Kumpel mal nachnden Lottozahlen vom nächsten Wochenende fragen?


----------



## Daniel SN (22. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber dann nur per PN schicken da sonst alle Gewonnen haben. Lach


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Hechtangeln nen netten Beifang abgefingert.  "37 cm"














Gruß Toxe


----------



## soadillusion (23. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

55er Rapfen auf einen am grundliegenden KöFi |bla:


----------



## Danstoy (23. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> sehr cooler 1. Zander... kannst du deinen  Kumpel mal nachnden Lottozahlen vom nächsten Wochenende fragen?



Petri,

die Lottozahlen?
Hm. Wenn ich die rausgebe, wird geteilt! ;-)
Scherz beiseite.
War ein feines Gefühl, so einen Riesen zu fangen.

Grüße,
Der Buddy vom LachsW


----------



## blueman666 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



acker schrieb:


> Bluemann666 dir ist das Glück derzeit aber hold !
> Petri #h



Kann man sagen, aber irgendwann zahlt sich harte Arbeit und Ausdauer aus 
Petri Dank


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal wieder einen von 75 cm​ 

 und einen mit 106 cm​ 

 (das T-Shirt habe ich nach dem Fang dann gewechselt)  ​ Alle Fänge der letzten Tage waren auf Spinnerbait Prototypen.​


----------



## nichtsfaenger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo
Hier leider das schlechte Bild (hat meine Tochter geschossen) vom 20.08.2013
Eine schöne Hechtdame von 1,25m und geschätzten 30Pfd.
Die war sehr schleimig und ist mir dann aus den Händen geglibscht und zurück ins Wasser gefallen.#d
War ein wunderschöner und sehr kräftiger Fisch.
Gruß Mike


----------



## KleinerWaller (24. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht :l
Durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen, da er nur 57cm groß war. Er hat es bestimmt nicht leicht mit seiner Schwanzflosse :c


----------



## acker (24. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Tommi der Engel : Sach mal , züchtest Du die auf deinem Boot ??? |bigeyes Ist ja irre #h
Petri !


----------



## Bela B. (24. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute ging es nach einer Woche Pause mal wieder ans Wasser.Nach langem suchen der Fische mit dem Echolot bissen die Räuber sehr zaghaft.Leider mußte das Angeln wegen dem Wind auch noch gegen Mittag abgebrochen werden. #d
Trotzdem konnte ich ein paar Räuber fangen.

Bela B.


----------



## benihana (24. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier leider das schlechte Bild (hat meine Tochter geschossen) vom 20.08.2013
> Eine schöne Hechtdame von 1,25m und geschätzten 30Pfd.
> Die war sehr schleimig und ist mir dann aus den Händen geglibscht und zurück ins Wasser gefallen.#d
> ...



Was ein Moped!


----------



## SveMa (25. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

Ein weiser Mann sagte einmal:



> Es kommt nicht auf die Größe allein an.



Da es mit den richtig Großen bei mir dieses Jahr noch nicht geklappt hat, versuche ich es mal mit dem Kleinsten. Gefangen und zurückgesetzt am Elbe-Seitenkanal.






Schöne Grüße vom östlichen Rand der Lüneburger Heide
Thomas


----------



## jvonzun (25. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bachforelle aus einem kleinen See 2400m ü. M,







danach gab es 1000 Höhenmeter tiefer noch einige aus dem Fluss.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo kollegen,

war gestern mit Kumpel Megger mal wieder auf Räubertour.

Hat ganz gut geklappt, finde ich.

Petri an ALLE!


----------



## argl (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Keine Ahnung ob das nen Raufisch ist, aber ich wollte auch mal ein Foto hochladen 

Weiß jemand was das für einer ist ??


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht aus wie ein Grundmann.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist ein Gründling.
Gruss ROY


----------



## phirania (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



argl schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das nen Raufisch ist, aber ich wollte auch mal ein Foto hochladen
> 
> Weiß jemand was das für einer ist ??



Gründling,lernt man eigendlich bei der Fischereiprüfung....


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Gründling!

Manchen ist auch nix zu peinlich!

Jürgen


----------



## argl (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tschuldigung die Prüfung war 1989


----------



## Daniel SN (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nimm den Gründling heute Nacht als Köder und du kannst morgen eventuell einen schönen Aal hier posten.


----------



## jvonzun (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mein gieriger "Räuber"


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat der zweite auch noch gebissen?


----------



## jvonzun (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der entkam im Drill |evil:!


----------



## Daniel SN (27. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|good:|jump:


----------



## Strelasundangler (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Gründling,lernt man eigendlich bei der Fischereiprüfung....


 
Eigentlich, lernt man eigentlich in der Grundschule....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier sollte es um die Fänge gehen und nicht darum, was ein Angler wissen soll und was nicht.

Auch ich kenne hin und wieder einen Fisch nicht, würde aber behaupten das ich bei der Prüfung vor 10 Jahren jede Frage auswendig kannte. Wenn man mit dem Fisch im eigenen Gewässer nicht zu tun hat, dann kennt man diese auch irgendwann nicht mehr. Wayne? #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Hier sollte es um die Fänge gehen und nicht darum, was ein Angler wissen soll und was nicht.
> 
> Auch ich kenne hin und wieder einen Fisch nicht, würde aber behaupten das ich bei der Prüfung vor 10 Jahren jede Frage auswendig kannte. Wenn man mit dem Fisch im eigenen Gewässer nicht zu tun hat, dann kennt man diese auch irgendwann nicht mehr. Wayne? #c



So siehts aus. Ich hab bisher noch nie einen Fisch nicht bestimmen können. Der auf dem Bild war der erste (aus heimischen Gefilden, bei den Exoten kenn ich natürlich bei weitem nicht alles), wo ich mich am Kopf gekratzt habe und es nicht wusste. Der ist mir aber in 20 Jahren Angeln noch nicht begegnet.

Und die Leute die am ehesten Aufschreien, das man sowas im Kurs lernt sind dann meist die, die Ausserhalb des Forums zig andere Arten nicht erkennen.

Wo sollen die Leute mit ihren Bildern denn hin, wenn nicht ins Forum (wo viele Oberschlaue sind)?

Gleich zur unteren Naturschutzbehörde rennen?


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und die Leute die am ehesten Aufschreien, das man sowas im Kurs lernt sind dann meist die, die Ausserhalb des Forums zig andere Arten nicht erkennen.
> 
> Wo sollen die Leute mit ihren Bildern denn hin, wenn nicht ins Forum (wo viele Oberschlaue sind)?
> 
> Gleich zur unteren Naturschutzbehörde rennen?



|good:

finde auch, dass genau für solche Fragen ein Forum da ist


----------



## Stachelritter13 (29. August 2013)

Gestern in einem kleinen Fluss (Hessel) einen 50er Döbel mit Wobbler gefangen. Leider sind die 5-6 anderen Kapitalen daraufhin stiften gegangen und habe sie dann leider auch nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## welsfaenger (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal eben für 30 min schnell noch rüber zum See.
Ergebnis: Zander, knapp 60 mit dem letzten Wurf.


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



strelasundangler schrieb:


> eigentlich, lernt man eigentlich in der grundschule....




good posting


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haha, mein erster Süßwasser Fisch beim Spinnfischen.|bla:

Und direkt danach gab es noch einen in der selben größe.

Jeder fängt mal klein an #c


----------



## siloaffe (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!


----------



## mathei (29. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri bieber. der bann ist gebrochen


----------



## hanzz (30. August 2013)

Bieberpelz schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, mein erster Süßwasser Fisch beim Spinnfischen.|bla:
> 
> Und direkt danach gab es noch einen in der selben größe.
> 
> Jeder fängt mal klein an #c



Petri.
Der Gesichtsausdruck ... Einmalig


----------



## Tino34 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@bieberpelz,


petri an den Mann mit Stil am Wasser #6


----------



## serge7 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die glücklichen Fänger!

Ich bin diese Woche nach Feierabend auch mal wieder zweimal los gekommen. Und es lief sehr gut. Anbei die Vorzeigbarsten Fische...:q

40, 41, 70.

Viel Glück noch an Alle!


----------



## Steph75 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Gründling,lernt man eigendlich bei der Fischereiprüfung....


 
Bei der Rechtschreibung bitte nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.......
Drei Fehler in einem Satz, aber kluge Sprüche reissen#q


----------



## bebexx (30. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Drei |kopfkrat 

Reissen oder wohl reißen |kopfkrat

Wir wollen ja nicht kleinlich sein......


----------



## raubfisch-ole (31. August 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieser 71er Bursche kam mir heute früh an den Haken. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Gewinner August:*
*serge7*

Der Gewinner wird benachrichtigt!

*Haltet euch ran, meldet Fische, gewinnt Rollen!!!!!*


*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*ENERGY PTI 0502030*




Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den
Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der
Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte
Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten
kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich
dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle
den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und
Bezahlbarkeit finden.

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer
mit Anti-Drall-System

Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Acharaigas (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mal ein paar fische aus den letzten augustwochen:

72er rapfen






30+ barsch






71er zander



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=207644&stc=1&d=1378030078


----------



## west1 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Hier mal zwei von heute morgen.

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/819/f8fw.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/18/wpj5.jpg


----------



## MoselBarbe (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar Fänge von meinen Feierabendspontantrips der letzten Woche.:vik:

















Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zur Zeit ist wohl nur die Schniepel-Fraktion aktiv...In 5 Jahren kann er sich fürs Zurücksetzen bedanken und sich nochmal bei mir blicken lassen


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...ein paar Zettis von mir und Roland

Zwei von mir.....








Drei von Roland......


----------



## Daniel SN (1. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt Jungs, da habt ihr ja mächtig vorgelegt. Ich werde morgen auch wieder los ziehen aber wohl wie immer nur Schniepel fangen. Egal Hauptsache es zappelt was am Band.


----------



## soadillusion (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier wieder ein Rapfen als Beifang zum Zanderangeln  ( KöFi am Grund ).
diesmal 62 cm...


----------



## Marrec83 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

70er Hecht aus den Xantener Seen


----------



## Dxnschx (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier meine letzten Fotos der Räuber.








Und hier noch ne Raubschlange die sogar freiwillig in meinen Kescher wllte


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs letzte Woche endlich wieder Fisch! Beim Köfiangeln einen leider untermaßigen und 5 verballerte Bisse, es war wie verhext...

Beim Zanderangeln am Rhein gabs in der Mittagssonne dann einen 60er Rapfen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur den Gufi schnell wieder reinkurbeln weil ich zu nah an die Buhne geschmissen habe und peng hing er dran...

Dann gabs beim abendlichen Zanderangeln auf Gufi und Wobbler 4 Zander, leider nur ein maßiger dabei und der zweite ist kurz vorm Ufer ausgestiegen... Dafür gabs beim langsamen einleiern eines 12 cm Kopytos einen dicken Einschlag und raus kam ein dicker fetter 85er Rapfen... was n Drill!

Und ich sollte mir mal wieder angewöhnen n paar Fotos zu machen... Irgendwie öde so n Bericht ohne Bilder! ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Donschu, Petri zur Schlange!

Kommt die auch in die Räuchertonne? |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Dxnschx (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Donschu, Petri zur Schlange!
> 
> Kommt die auch in die Räuchertonne? |kopfkrat
> 
> #h



Die wurde mit liebe :l vom Netz befreit und PETA-Gerecht wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. Die hat ja ganzjährige Schonzeit :m


----------



## raubfisch-ole (2. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Ich konnte heute einen mitte 50er Rapfen und einen 74er Zander vor die Linse locken. 







Gruß Ole


----------



## Lök81 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin.

Vor ein paar Wochen war ich am Strelasund.
Hier einer der zahlreichen kleinen Zander. Für Große hat es leider nicht gereicht.







Dafür hat's für feine Hechte gereicht.
Hier der größte mit 112cm und 9500 Gramm 






Gruß, Alex.


----------



## jvonzun (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Döbel oder wie man bei uns sagt "Alet" auf MaxRap.


----------



## Veit (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Wochen!

Das Jahr 2013 ist für mich das bisher beste Zanderjahr überhaupt. Das trifft erfreulicherweise auch für die derzeitige Phase zu. Während in der Vergangenheit August und September zumindest bezüglich besserer Zander immer eher enttäuschend verliefen, ist das in diesem Jahr anders. Auch wenn ich die 90 cm-Marke zuletzt nicht geknackt habe, kamen kontinuierlich gute Fische raus. Ein Lohn von viel Zeitaufwand und Hartnäckigkeit, denn es gab auch ein paar schlechte Tage. Ich habe viele neue Stellen getestet, intensiv nach Gebieten gesucht, die noch nahezu unbefischt sind. Das ist für mich der Reiz am Angeln. Es gibt nichts schöneres, als einen Tag in der Natur zu verbringen, abseits jeglicher Zivilisation, ohne einen anderen Spinnfischer zu treffen und dann noch dicke Fische zu fangen. Leider geht das nicht immer, aber zum Glück oft genug. 








































All die gezeigten Zander (außer einem) bissen bei den ersten 10 Würfen an den jeweiligen Spots.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch! Echt schöne Fische die hier gezeigt werden.

@ Veit, furchtbar das du soviele Welse als Beifang hast. Der Wels scheint sich in der Elbe ja wirklich voll durchzusetzen... :/


----------



## Veit (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Allrounder27: Warum furchtbar? Ich mag Welse. In einem großen Fluss richten die meiner Meinung nach keinerlei Schaden an und stellen attraktive Beifänge beim Spinnfischen dar. Von mir aus dürfen es gerne noch mehr werden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anglerisch mag das toll sein. Mit wär es trotzdem lieber, wenn die in ihren angestammten Gewässern bleiben.

Wenn die sich im unteren Teil in den Mefo Laichflüssen ansiedeln, dann können die einen Bestand mal schnell ausrotten. Mal abgesehen vom Einfluss auf die anderen Fischarten.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich ziehe den Hut vor dir Veit!


Ich konnte heute auf der Zander Jagd nur paar Barsche fangen wovon der größte 39 cm hatte und einen Hecht.


----------



## Bommaringa (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit!

Sag mal fängst du alles mit deinem Green Tomato Stint Shad??


----------



## xsxx226 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!
Bir mir gabs in letzter Zeit och ein paar Räuber


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen.
Vor allem hat Veit wieder klasse Bilder geliefert, weiter so 
Das letzte Bild zeigt auch am besten das, was die Beschreibung liefert.


----------



## Veit (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bommaringa schrieb:


> Sag mal fängst du alles mit deinem Green Tomato Stint Shad??



Nein, aber ich mache aus der Köderwahl keine sooooo große Religion (unrelevant ist sie selbstverständlich auch nicht). Meiner Meinung nach fängt man mit einem halbwegs passenden Köder auch meistens etwas, wenn Fisch am Platz ist. Es kommt gar nicht selten vor, dass ich den ganzen Tag nur einen Köder fische. Der GT-Stint hat sich eben bewährt und darum fische ich ihn auch sehr oft.


@ esox226: Petri! Auch sehr schöne Räuber!


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern nach der Arbeit, noch schnell für ne Stunde ans Wasser. 
Ein Angelkollege stand schon an der Stelle. Leider hatte er noch nichts. 
Stellte mich daneben. Anscheinend habe ich die Rapfen beim Abendessen  gestört. In den nächsten 20min knallten mir drei Rapfen auf meinen  Köder. Dann verabschiedete ich mich wieder, denn Frauchen wartete mit  dem Essen zuhause.|supergri


















Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## marca (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte auch endlich mal wieder Glück!
Der dritte Wurf saß!!


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja holy moly ehh

Gratulation!


Wie lang ist denn die Dame, gewogen?

Gebissen auf?


----------



## marca (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Keine echte Ahnung.
Bin nicht so der Vermesser/Wieger.
Die Dame wollte auch wieder schnell in ihr Element.
War halt ordentlich fett und hat aufn neongrünen Kopyto 12cm
gebissen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Verdammt was ein Brocken. 
Kein Wunder das der Hund da hinten Abstand nimmt, in dem Kopf des Hechtes passt ja sogar dein Kopf rien 

Petri


----------



## spike999 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was ne maschiene...petri heil


----------



## Daniel SN (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch das ist ja mal wieder eine richtige Granate!!!
Für manche der Fang des Lebens, für dich auch?


----------



## siloaffe (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Holla was hier wieder Granaten gepostet werden, HAMMER|bigeyes 

Petri an alle|wavey:


----------



## phirania (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin auch 
Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger...#6#6


----------



## pike-81 (5. September 2013)

Geiler Hecht marca !!!


----------



## Bommaringa (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kaka schrieb:


> Die letzten Beiträge löschen und gut ist!



|good:


----------



## dunkelbunt (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo leute #h
hier mein größter bisher gefanger hecht mit 97cm und 11kg, klar kein rekordfischfisch, für mich persönlich aber ein riesen erfolgserlebnis habe noch nie einen derart großen hecht gefangen und habe mich riesig gefreut#v:q
den hecht habe ich am dienstag mittag im main erbeutet
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Die letzten Beiträge löschen und gut ist!



Done - und bin heute eh schlecht drauf...
Haltet euch also besser an unsere Regeln...

PS:
@ dunkelbunt:
Petri Heil zum tollen Fisch!!!!


----------



## Maffin1986 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein dritter Hecht überhaupt und dann gleich 1 Meter genau!:vik:Hab mich gefreut wie sonst was. Er ging auf ein 10cm großes Rotauge an ner Pose.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Maffin 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Fischkopp88 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri


----------



## Rannebert (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Knoten ist endlich geplatzt...
Nach Monaten mit vielen Barschen bis 25cm ging es diese Woche auf einmal mit Hecht los. Montag einen 62er ohne Bild, da mein Telefon nicht so wollte, wie es sollte, und heute dann einen 67er auf nen kleinen Kopyto. Wieder nicht an Stahl gedacht #d und den Fisch dann als er endlich müde war, und das FC mit dem letzten Kopfschlag riss per Rutenspitze in den Kescher geschoben....Wollte ja eigentlich auch gar keinen Hecht fangen, Barsche für die Pfanne sollten her.

Das war mir aber eine Lehre für die Zukunft. Ohne Stahl ist nicht mehr, es sei denn, ich kann wirklich ausschliessen, dass Hechte vorhanden sind.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Rannebert!

Hast ja Glück gehabt, das der nicht abhanden gekommen ist. Hab selber auch schon oft beim Beifang Glück gehabt und den Hecht rausbekommen. Passiert wohl garnicht so selten, das ein Hecht an 25er FC gefangen wird...

Wenn du auf Barsche angelst und auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann kannst du auch dünne Wolfram Vorfächer kaufen. Die sind nicht so teuer und recht beweglich, was für die kleinen Köder gut ist!


----------



## Rannebert (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glück hat hier hauptsächlich der Fisch gehabt. Gummiunrat zwischen den Zähnen  zu haben ist sicherlich für die folgende Ernährung nicht zuträglich...
Den ca. 20cm Hecht kurz danach konnte ich dann aber sicher mit Stahl und mit einem guten Gefühl verhaften! :m


----------



## bobbykron (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag von gestern:
Der ging beim Barsche zuppeln auf nen 6cm salmo slider


----------



## inselkandidat (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri bobby, hab mit der Barschflitsche von dir letztens ähnliche Kaliber beim Barschangeln erwischt..#h


----------



## bobbykron (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Petri bobby, hab mit der Barschflitsche von dir letztens ähnliche Kaliber beim Barschangeln erwischt..#h



:m :m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Super Fänge, aber wie immer bleibt Veit unerreicht. Respekt!


----------



## steppes (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach vielen vergeblichen Ansitzangeln auf Wels konnte ich heute Nacht endlich :vik: einen 1,28m und 12,6kg schweren Wels am Vereinssee überlisten. Gefangen mit Bojenmontage und Köderfisch.


----------



## d0ni (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

40er Barsch von heute  Hatte ne schöne Wampe


----------



## rvs14 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






ein fetter 70er

und der untere etwa 64-68cm







Beide entnommen, bitte steinigt mich nicht!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Hechten!
Ich hab mir gestern nur nen nassen Ar*** gefangen.


----------



## jvonzun (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

Ich habe heute meine Bergseesaison mit einem 53er Bachsaibling eröffnet!






http://s1.haken.ch/isets/img52752_15197_7.jpg


----------



## Felipe95 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Bild und schöner Fisch !

Petri !


----------



## Alex1860 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri Leute!
> 
> Ich habe heute meine Bergseesaison mit einem 53er Bachsaibling eröffnet!
> 
> ...



Unglaublich schöner Fisch! Petri :k


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen #6 #6


----------



## sascha03 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!


Hier ein riesen Barsch von 15cm, den meine Tochter in Ungarn gefangen hat.

Grüsse
Sascha!:l


----------



## Daniel SN (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sascha03 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Anhang anzeigen 208074
> 
> Hier ein riesen Barsch von 15cm, den meine Tochter in Ungarn gefangen hat.
> ...



Da war aber bestimmt jemand stolz wie Oskar!!
Petri an deine Tochter.


----------



## Veit (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten schönen Fische!

Ich war heute vormittag an der Elbe. An einer Buhne, die typische Strukturen bietet, welche gegenwärtig für den Aufenthalt von Großzandern interessant sind erhielt ich beim ersten Wurf einen heftigen Fehlbiss auf 12,5er Stint in green-tomato. Da bei den nächsten drei Würfen nichts passierte, war mir klar, dass nur ein Köderwechsel eine weitere Chance bieten könnte. Ich montierte einen 16er Stint in salt&pepper und tatsächlich wurde dieser sofort genommen. Ein spannender Drill, der Fisch bockte lange an der Strömungskante. Aber ich zog ihn ins Innere der Buhne und konnte ihn sicher landen. 95 ZENTIMETER und für diese Jahreszeit saufett!




3 weitere Zander und einen Hecht zwischen 60 und 70 Zentimeter gab es außerdem.


----------



## siloaffe (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr macht mich feddisch! 

Petri an alle!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (8. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich zerbrech gleich meine Angeln.


----------



## Acharaigas (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mit ca 60 bis 70 cm kein sonderlich großer fisch, aber mein erster hecht, der auf einen anderen fisch im drill gebissen hat.

auf chubby erst nen kleineren barsch gehakt, dann ein schwall und es hing ein esox. am feinen gerät ein schöner drill, nur die angstperlen wegen dem fluorocarbonvorfach erspar ich mir an dem gewässer in zukunft - nur noch stahl!


----------



## waldyman (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

am Freitag hat es mal so richtig gekracht.

Mit einem 8 cm Kopyto in Motoroil versuchte ich Barsch und Zander zu überlisten.
Um 18:24 Uhr gab es einen heftigen Tock. Ich war mir sicher, dass mein Rekordzander am Band hängen würde.
Plötzlich nahm mein "Zander" aber heftig Schnur.
Nach ca. 25 und einer wilden Kletterpartie auf der Steinpackung konnte ich den Waller landen.

Ich wollte ihn nicht über die Steinpackung zerren, um ihn vermessen zu können.
Anhand der ausgemessenen Steine schätze ein später hinzugekommener Freund den Fisch auf ca. 1,60 m. 
Ich bin etwas vorsichtiger und schätze ihn irgendwo zwischen 1,40 und 1,60 m.


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na das ist doch mal ein sauberer Beifang. Dickes und langes Petri an dieser Stelle. Hättest denn keine Lust mal lecker Wels zu zubereiten, oder schmecken die Welse ab dieser Größe nicht mehr?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, 
ich kann nur diesen 73er Rapfen vorweisen von gestern. 







siloaffe schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich feddisch!
> 
> Petri an alle!!!



Was Zander angeht nicht nur dich. 
Sollen wir umziehen?


----------



## waldyman (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ein sauberer Beifang. Dickes und langes Petri an dieser Stelle. Hättest denn keine Lust mal lecker Wels zu zubereiten, oder schmecken die Welse ab dieser Größe nicht mehr?


 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die Kerle ab dieser Größe noch schmecken. Es war mein erster Wels.

Wie hätte ich den Kerl denn schlachten und mitnehmen sollen?
Zudem war ich nur mit einem Golf unterwegs.
Nö, da bleib ich lieber bei meinen Küchenzandern zwischen 50 und 60 cm;-)))


----------



## brauni (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es auch wieder paar schöne Zander!


----------



## motocross11 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin bei mir gabs vor kurzem diese 2 Waller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Cooles Foto!  Petri!


----------



## zokker (12. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle und besonders an motocross11

Die Fotos sind ja der Hammer, wie macht man die, gibst Du den Fischen vorher Schlaftabletten oder hast Du sie geschlachtet zum Entnehmen. Hab nichts gegen entnehmen, aber wenn,  dann kannst Du ja Deine ganze Umgebung versorgen.

Gruß fisk


----------



## Felipe95 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

heute bin ich frisch nach Magdeburg gezogen, da ich hier demnächst ein Studium beginne und wie nun mal bin konnte ich es natürlich nicht lassen und bin heute Abend nochmal direkt an die Elbe gefahren.
An der Elbe angekommen habe ich erst mal nicht schlecht gestaunt, was da überhaupt für eine Strömung herrscht.

An der ersten Buhne angekommen musste ich mich auch erst mal zurecht finden, weil ich zuvor nur Kanal und andere stehende Gewässer gewohnt war.
Nachdem die erste Buhne mir nur einige Hänger bescherte ging mir an der 2. Buhne unerwartet ein Fisch ans Band.
Zum Vorschein kam dann ein Hecht, mit 97cm...mein aller erster Elbe-Fisch und ich denke mal auch für die Elbe ist das ein guter fisch ?
Besser hätte der erste tag hier in MD wahrscheinlich nicht zu ende gehen können ^^
Das Bild ist zwar fürn Arsch aber trotzdem ein ganz besonderer fisch für mich....der natürlich wieder schwimmt 





Gruß Felix


----------



## Acharaigas (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern topwater action.

2 fische auf sammy.

1 hybrid? (aland/rapfen?) end-40er:








aland 51 cm:






leider das einzige halbwegs verwendbare foto...


----------



## polakgd (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri geile fische.


----------



## motocross11 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Zokker, nein nein die schwimmen wieder. Einfach zwischen den Kiemen greifen und dann halten die kleinen schon still


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 143584 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

am Dienstag gegen 22:00 Uhr ging mir dieser Waller auf Köfi mit U-Posen auf der Oberfläche drauf. 
Gemessen haben wir 2.08m das Gewicht schätze ich auf über 100Pfund.
Der Drill dauerte ca. 30 Minuten.
Rute von Mantikor
Rolle von Longbow mit 0,40er mono

Nur über die schlechten Bilder könnt ich mich ärgern.

Gruß


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder Einen ausm Kraut gekitzelt, abgelichtet und wieder schwimmen gelassen!! #h


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Fische Leute - besonders der ü2m Wels! Petri!
An 'ner 40er Mono aber schon ne Herausforderung


----------



## Bela B. (14. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger


Heute ging es für mich nach 21 Tage Pause wieder zum Spinnfischen.Bis Mittag waen es 3 Hechte von 65cm,73cm und 75cm.

Bela B.


----------



## nordbeck (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri!
hast du das boot eigentlich neu? letztes jahr warst doch hauptsächlich am ufer unterwegs, oder?


----------



## ameisentattoo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ließ sich ein Hecht von ca. 70 cm zum Fototermin überreden.







Gesendet von meinem MD_LIFETAB_P9516 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Franz_16 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@soulminer
Wow! 2m+ ein absoluter Traumfisch #6 

Auch allen anderen Fängern Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen #6


----------



## tincatinca (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



waldyman schrieb:


> Ich wollte ihn nicht über die Steinpackung zerren, um ihn vermessen zu können.
> Anhand der ausgemessenen Steine schätze ein später hinzugekommener Freund den Fisch auf ca. 1,60 m.
> Ich bin etwas vorsichtiger und schätze ihn irgendwo zwischen 1,40 und 1,60 m.


 

Finde ich super! Es muss nicht imer das Superfoto sein - zum Wohle des Fische!!
Gratulation zu so viel Verstand und Eiern in der Hose...)))


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri an alle und besonders an motocross11
> 
> Die Fotos sind ja der Hammer, wie macht man die, gibst Du den Fischen vorher Schlaftabletten oder hast Du sie geschlachtet zum Entnehmen. Hab nichts gegen entnehmen, aber wenn, dann kannst Du ja Deine ganze Umgebung versorgen.
> 
> Gruß fisk


 

Nein der erste Wels hat das ,,Glück" meistens an einer Kordel die durchs maul gefädelt wird solange rumzuschwimmen am Band hängend bis der nächste Fisch beißt!#d


----------



## motocross11 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Jäger, die Welse habe direkt nacheinander gebissen und somit wurde keiner der beiden Fische angeleint, sondern direkt nach den Fotos die wir gleich im Anschluss an die Drills gemacht haben wieder frei gelassen. Vielleicht erstmal nachfragen bevor man irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellt.


----------



## zokker (16. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man man nu gaag man nich gleich so zurück, ich kenn Frauen die mögen es angeleint zu werden. Bei uns in Meck-Pomm hättest ein Blutbad anrichten müssen um allen Regeln gerecht zu werden.


----------



## nordbeck (16. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

neuer pb |uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## DHausW (17. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3382/5gmw8d2c_jpg.htm


Ich bekomme es nicht anders hin! ^^^Bild 

Schöner Tag am Vater Rhein am 15.09.2013..........Ich führ zu einer Stelle wo ich weiß das dort ein Wels steht,naja der zweite Wurf brachte einen Zander der ca.60cm hatte da stieg das Adrenalin schon etwas an, da die Zander sich noch schwer tun im Rhein.Darauf ging ca .30min garnix bis es aufeinmal schepperte und mein Adrenalinspiegel über mich hinauswuchs,ich dachte ja das ist mein Wels aber 5mal hintereinander 2m vor dem Ufer haute die Bremse richtig durch .Bis dahin hatte ich den Fisch noch nicht gesichtet bis auf einen riesigen Wasserschwall, das ende der Geschichte 105cm Hechtdame und das (und wer kann das behaupten?) aus dem Vater Rhein! Übrings Petri an alle anderen Fänger #h


----------



## Bela B. (17. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@alletri an die lezten Fänger




nordbeck schrieb:


> petri!
> hast du das boot eigentlich neu? letztes jahr warst doch hauptsächlich am ufer unterwegs, oder?




Petri Dank.

Das Schlauchboot habe ich schon über 2 Jahre und habe damit schon in Seen und Flüsse gefischt.
Im Frühjahr hatte ich zwei Drehstühle für das Drop Shot-und Vertikalfischen eingebaut.Ab mitte Oktober bin ich dann wieder als Uferangler unterwegs.


Bela B.


----------



## Rannebert (17. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal wieder am SKS unterwegs gewesen, und wollte eigentlich mit kleinem Gummi Zander verhaften, da die die letzten Tage recht gut darauf gebissen haben, ich aber leider jeden (JEDEN!) Fisch versemmelt hab. #d
Und ab und an werf ich dann auch mal damit ins Kraut, schliesslich beissen darauf auch dauernd Barsch und Hecht in allen Grössen. Heute allerdings alles nicht so recht gewollt, bis dann Freund Rapfen auf einmal aus dem Nichts heraus meinen kleinen Kopyto zum Fressen gern hatte. Bis dahin nichts und niemanden wirklich rauben gesehen und mit dem Fisch beim langsamen durchkurbeln überm Kraut auch gar nicht gerechnet.
Aber was solls, ist der erste seiner Art in meinem Kescher gewesen und mit 64cm sicherlich auch kein schlechter...
Und vor allem haben die ja mal ordentlich Kraft und Ausdauer! :m

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der erste Zander, damit ich mit dem nicht einmal halben Jahr Angeln bisher zufrieden sein kann. Aber ich hab ja noch, bis die Schonzeit kommt!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger!!!!

Bei mir gab's am Montag leider dreimal keinen Zielfisch (Zander). Dafür aber diese drei Kollegen... 

http://*ih.us/a/img547/1639/s13k.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img513/5906/gan9.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img560/5675/kxyg.jpg


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

Auch bei mir hats am Freitag mal wieder gescheppert! 
Nachdem ich 2 Stunden lang einen tollen Spot am Rhein abgefischt habe und nicht mal einen Biss hatte, hat sich noch ein Kumpel (Nichtangler) auf ein Bierchen angekündigt...

Ich ihm also entgegengelaufen und uns an einer gemütlichen Stelle vor einem Buhnenfeld niedergelassen und gemütlich 2 Bierchen geköpft... Direkt nach dem 2ten Schluck klatscht es 20 Meter links von uns direkt über der Steinpackung... Hm, dachte ich mir... sind noch Rapfen unterwegs? Mal testen...

Also Rute wieder aus dem Auto, schnell nen Wobbler montiert, rübergelaufen und raus damit... und PENG!!! beim 3ten Wurf hats geknallt! Aber was kam an die Oberfläche? Nix Rapfen... Ein schöner 60er Zander!

Schnell den Fisch verarztet und weiter gings... Oberflächenaktivität gabs nämlich mitlerweile im Minutentakt!

Und keine 10 Würfe später... und schon wieder knallts in der Rute! Und da hing er... der nächste 60er Zander! :m Und das wars dann aber auch... Es biss nix mehr, ich wollte eh heim... Aber was will man mehr! 1 Spot, 10 Minuten und 2 Fische! Perfekt! 

Ich glaube ich sollte meinen Kumpel öfter mal als Glücksbringer mitnehmen! |supergri


----------



## lsski (19. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!
> Ich glaube ich sollte meinen Kumpel öfter mal als Glücksbringer mitnehmen! |supergri



Nee Nee Nee das war Doping! äääääää was für´n Bier habt ihr den getrunken und welche Temperatur hatte es? 

*Petri zum Fang !*


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 Ich glaub es war n Mixery und ein Höpfner Pils... Kellertemperatur! Letzteres muss man nicht unbedingt kennen, wenn man nicht hier aus der Gegend kommt! 

Dankeschön!


----------



## Scaara (20. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meine Fänge aus der letzten Woche hier posten |supergri

Zielfisch war Zander. Gewässer NOK und Elbe











Auf dem letzten Bild ist auch meine aktuelle Kombo und mein Lieblingsköder abgebildet :l


----------



## fra_marcel (20. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gude alle zusammen, erstmal Petri an alle Fänger, ich angel jetzt seit fast 12 Jahren und diesen Dienstag hab ich mir meine erste Spinnrute zugelegt. Hatte vorher nie was für das Spinnen. Bin danach gleich an den Altrhein gefahren um den Barschen nachzustellen, jedoch hab ich einen ca. 30cm großen Hecht erwischt. Dieser ist kurz vorm Ufer dann wieder abgehauen. Nach meinem ersten "fast" Fang bin ich gestern gleich wieder los und konnte nach 1,5 Stunden einen Hecht von 50cm verhaften . Gruß Marcel


----------



## brauni (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die runde!:q Bin auch grad von nächtlichen Zander ärgern wieder zu hause angekommen. Es gab sagenhafte 16 Zander bis 75cm u. ein Hecht mit 86cm!:k


----------



## Fury87 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fängen!

Beimir gab es einen 97er Hecht


----------



## pike-81 (21. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Petri Heil den Fängern.
@Bräuni: welche Köder benutzt Du denn in der Nacht? 
Petri


----------



## Deep Down (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur Bahnschwelle!#6#6#6#6#6

Was noch kommen soll?|kopfkrat Ü121 natürlich!:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch endlich mal wieder los.
Heute gab es.
ein 87er​ 

 ein 104 cm​ 

 und ein 90er​


----------



## brauni (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Petri Heil den Fängern.
> @Bräuni: welche Köder benutzt Du denn in der Nacht?
> Petri



Ich Fische hauptsächlich mit aromatisierten ködern! z.B. von Kei tech


----------



## KleinerWaller (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
erst mal Petri zu den Fängen :m

Gestern Abend habe ich diesen schönen Aal mit 90 cm und stolze 1500g erwischt.




kann jemand schätzen wie alt er denn war? #c

Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## dunkelbunt (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier findeste was zu den wachstumraten bei aalen /alter der fische
http://bestiarium.kryptozoologie.net/artikel/kann-ein-aal-zu-einem-monster-wachsen/


----------



## Daniel SN (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das T-Shirt habe ich auch. Lol


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Tommi, Petri, änder deinen Nick mal in CrocodileHunter...

@ KleinerWaller, dir auch Petri, ganz schöne Schlange hast du da gezuppelt!


----------



## xsxx226 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle!
Bei mir gabs Dienstag drei schöne Barsche.


----------



## hugo haschisch (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

digges Petri zu den barschen#6#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!
Bei mir kam es an diesem Wochenende zur Initialzündung für den Herbst! Neben zahlreichen Barschen gab es auch zwei (oder vier?) Glasaugen. 
Mit 75cm entsprach einer der beiden meinem persönlichen Küchenfenster, der 82er soll gut über den Winter kommen und weiterhin was für den Bestand tun.


----------



## Pippa (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Congrats, Mr. Walker!
Sie können es ja doch |bigeyes

@esox226 Klasse Barsche. Möcht ich auch! :c


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für die schönen Zettis!

zwar nicht von heute, aber der kanalbursche ist mir vor wenigen Tagen auf wobbler eingestiegen.


----------



## Criss81 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Mordskerl: Granate! Dein Gesicht spricht Bände! Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## Raubbrasse (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.


Bei mir gab es am Samstag Nachmittag einen Hecht.







Raubbrasse


----------



## Allround Angla (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Faengern :m

Bei mir gabs am Wochenende einen Snakehead 

Zwei weitere hab ich bei der landung verloren #d




Lg Allround Angla


----------



## Felipe95 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Petri allen Faengern :m
> 
> Bei mir gabs am Wochenende einen Snakehead
> 
> ...


 
Hab ich iwas verpasst oder machst du grade in Afrika oder Süd-/Ostasien Urlaub ? ^^


----------



## Allround Angla (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin grad in Indien


----------



## Bobster (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Bin grad in Indien


 
Wie geil ist das denn... #6


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann Namasté nach Indien und Petri zu dem Snakehead!


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah was bin ich froh das du dort bist, wo die Biester heimisch sind...mein erster Gedanke war: Hoffentlich hat er den nicht hier gefangen.

Dann mal Petri und viel Glück noch. Gibts da auch die Giant Snakeheads?


----------



## phirania (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dauert bestimmt nicht lange,dann schwimmen Die hier auch in unseren Gewässern...:q:q:q


----------



## u-see fischer (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Boah was bin ich froh das du dort bist, wo die Biester heimisch sind...mein erster Gedanke war: Hoffentlich hat er den nicht hier gefangen........




Glaube nicht, das hier Snakheads über den Winter kommen.


----------



## Allround Angla (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke an alle.

Nee, Giant Snakeheads gibts hier nicht, aber diese Spezies was es hier gibt kann auch beachtliche Groessen erreichen.

Des beste ist der Drill, macht richtig spass. Wenn der kleine so Kaempft mag ich mal nen Grossen ans Band bekommen 

Diesen Samstag gehts wieder raus, werds mal mit Froeschen probieren, aber bis jetzt waren Mepps Spinner Top

LG Michi


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann viel Spass und lass dich von den Snakeheads nicht beissen -_-


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was einige alles aus dem Wasser ziehen |bigeyes
WAHNSINN, da bekommt man manchmal echt Minderwertigkeitskomplexe... PETRI Jungs!!!! #6

Kurzer Bericht vom letzten Sonntag. Stückzahlenmäßig war ich mit 25 gefangenen Fischen zufrieden! Aber die Größe...
Auf 13cm Köder fang ich nur die kleinen Racker.

17-mal Zielfisch (Zander) bis 56cm
http://*ih.us/a/img707/8741/wzkg.jpg

einmal Hecht mit 61cm
http://*ih.us/a/img34/6962/90u7.jpg

und 7 Barsche bis 38cm!
http://*ih.us/a/img689/1659/qmjq.jpg


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

NEID!!! Von so ner Anzahl an Fischen kann man hier nur Träumen... Ausser ich angel auf Rotaugen oder Mini-Barsche!  

Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Moerser83 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krass was ihr alle aus dem Wasser zieht... 

Dickes Petri dazu


----------



## siloaffe (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr macht mich feddisch, echt jetzt!#d 

Petri an die Fänger!!!|wavey:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pippa schrieb:


> Congrats, Mr. Walker!
> Sie können es ja doch |bigeyes



Ja logo!




Allround Angla schrieb:


> Petri allen Faengern :m
> 
> Bei mir gabs am Wochenende einen Snakehead
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant! 
Mach doch einen Bericht fürs Magazin!


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wie fangt ihr zur zeit eure barsche? normal mit gummi so 8cm? 

lg


----------



## Allround Angla (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke ich schau mal wie es kommt, werds auf jeden fall probieren 
Hab es schon seit mehr als 3 Wochen probiert, aber immer als Schneider heimgegangen, bis letzen Samstag 
Welse verschiedener Art gibt es hier auch, und teilweise Karpfen
Werd mal schauen was am Samstag geht

LG und Tight Lines

Allround Angla


----------



## EdekX (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische !
Konnte die Woche diese schöne Dame fangen, 1,01m ,  7,2kg


----------



## crocodile (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schicker Fisch, tolle Bilder, netter See. Petri!


----------



## pike-81 (24. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Traumhecht, KöFi?
Besonderes Petri Heil dem INDIaner!
Petri


----------



## Philipp_do (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toller Fisch, Petri!

Was ist denn das für ein Gewässer wenn man mal fragen darf. Sieht nach vereinssee aus?

Grüße


----------



## jvonzun (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute, tolle Fische habt ihr da herausgezuppelt!


----------



## ulfisch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schönes Bild über mir.

Ein Urlaubsfangbild von mir.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Und, ging der Thun odentlich ab?


----------



## ulfisch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klar, die haben etwas mehr Power als unsere heimischen Faulenzer
zumal sie zu Anfang nur auf meine UL gebissen haben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hau mal nen paar mehr Infos raus, Rute, Rolle, Köder usw :>


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Rute: Penzill 15g
Rolle: 2000er BlackArc
Schnur: 0.10er PowerPro
Vorfach: 0,24 FC
Köder: Illex Soul Shad


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soo von mir auch mal wieder was. Nach vielen Hechten bis 91 cm am Chiemsee war noch kein richtig kapitaler dabei. Nach 30 min Schleppen gestern ist der Freilauf abgerauscht wie wenn wir ein Motorboot gehackt hätten. Dachten zuerst an einen Kapitalen Hecht weil er sich schwer herpumpen lies. Nach guter gegenwehr gingen die gedanken richtung guter Seeforelle da letztens erst ne 80er in der nähe gefangen wurde. Mein Kumpel hat nicht schlecht gestaunt als er diesen Kapitale Rapfen(Schied) an die Oberfläche pumpte:

87cm 8,5kg schwer. Konnte leider nicht released werden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Holy Moly!

Schade das der Fisch nichtmehr schwimmt, aber trotzdem ein ordentliches Petri! Hab grad mal in der Fisch und Fang nachgeschaut, mit dem Teil wärst du mit großem Vorsprung auf Platz 1 der Rangliste.

So einen würde ich gerne mal an richtig leichtem Gerät fangen.


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Fisch!!!

Dickes Petri #6


----------



## pike-81 (25. September 2013)

Petri Heil!
Was für ein Torpedo.


----------



## Bommaringa (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also wenn ich mit dir am Chiemsee unterwegs bin gibts immer nur kleine Hechte :-D

Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein  Fisch!!
Petri Heil dazu!


----------



## zanderzone (26. September 2013)

Geiler Rapfen! Petri!! Wat machste denn nu damit? Essen?


----------



## Deep Down (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was nen Viech!#6#6#6


----------



## ulfisch (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hau mal nen paar mehr Infos raus, Rute, Rolle, Köder usw :>



Ich habe einen sehr ausführlichen Bericht in
"Angeln in Europa"
unter Forum: "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer teilt es mir mit"
geschrieben.
Kann dich aber auch per PM versorgen.


----------



## d0ni (26. September 2013)

Was n Rapfen! Glückwunsch


----------



## KleinerWaller (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Rapfen! :m


----------



## ulfisch (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Soo von mir auch mal wieder was. Nach vielen Hechten bis 91 cm am Chiemsee war noch kein richtig kapitaler dabei. Nach 30 min Schleppen gestern ist der Freilauf abgerauscht wie wenn wir ein Motorboot gehackt hätten. Dachten zuerst an einen Kapitalen Hecht weil er sich schwer herpumpen lies. Nach guter gegenwehr gingen die gedanken richtung guter Seeforelle da letztens erst ne 80er in der nähe gefangen wurde. Mein Kumpel hat nicht schlecht gestaunt als er diesen Kapitale Rapfen(Schied) an die Oberfläche pumpte:
> 
> 87cm 8,5kg schwer. Konnte leider nicht released werden.



Was ein dicker Brummer Petri#6


----------



## inselkandidat (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mini-tarpoon! 
petri, Hatte auch schon einen in der Länge auf Köfi aber wie fett der ist!|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute zum 2x gemetert.
Seit 2 Jahren kämpfe ich um überhaupt mal etwas ü65, hechtmäßiges an die Leine zu bekommen.
Die letzten Wochen lief es richtig gut. 2x80, 90, 101 und heute 107er Hecht. Köder war ein neuer Riesentwister mit blauem Körper und rotem Schwanz, der natürlich jetzt als Opfergabe im See hängt, beim letzten Wurf vorm Parkplatz.
Die Dame durfte wieder schwimmen.


----------



## pike-81 (26. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Top! Petri Heil. Wie hast Du den Twister geführt?
Bin eigentlich ein Hardbaitfan, aber große Gummies waren bei mir auch der Durchbruch bei der GROßHECHTJAGD!
Petri


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey, 

danke|supergri

Faulenzermethode, relativ hoch springen lassen, also 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen und während des Absinkens die Rute nach hinten bewegt um die Gleitbahn zu verlängern.


----------



## pike-81 (26. September 2013)

Danke, stehen die Muttis bei Dir schon so tief, oder ist das Gewässer flach?


----------



## BronkoderBär (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das war am Damm bei uns am Stausee, am Fusse des Damms lungern die eigtl das ganze Jahr rum. Manchmal weiter oben und näher am Ufer.
sind so 5m.


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kumpel hat 7 Hechte in der Größe und einen Barsch erwischt in ca. 4 Stunden Spinnen. Ich musste mich mit einem 7cm Bärschchen und einer Taucherbrille zufrieden geben 

Hechte schwimmen alle bis auf einen wieder


----------



## Wurschtsepp (27. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

rapfen wurde geräuchert. Hat richtig geil geschmeckt


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich brauch unbedingt so ne verfi**** Räuchertonne!!! |kopfkrat #6


----------



## jvonzun (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war heute in den Bergen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Deine Fische wie Deine Fotos - immer KLASSE!!!!!


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Fische wie Deine Fotos - immer KLASSE!!!!!



Wirklich KLASSE !

Petri. Das wär doch mal ne Reise wert fürs Anglerboard TV 


Petri auch zum Hammer Rapfen und den anderen Fängern !


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Brocken!
Kann einen von heute beisteuern, hatte 51cm. 

Nach dem Fang hat mein Kumpel schnell zwei Fotos geschossen, worauf ich mich ans Abhaken machte und fragte ob einer der beiden Schnappschüsse was geworden ist. Die Frage erwiderte er mit ''öh...hier steht irgendwie was mit no card...''. Mir blieb echt das Herz stehen, jahrelang schleppt man die Kamera mit durchs Gebüsch und ausgerechnet dann, wenn der Klopper aller Klopper beisst, muss das Handy herhalten. :c:c:c


----------



## Felipe95 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Traumfisch !!!!

51cm ist ein echter ausnahmefisch, echt geil #6
und das Foto ist doch eigl gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Pike1 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Foto sieht echt gut aus. Richtig retro Style mäßig. 
Petri


----------



## sMaXx (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und da beschwerste dich übers foto ...! hammer foto hammer fisch !!! dickstes petri !!!


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal n bisschen die Koksplötzen geärgert


----------



## pike-81 (28. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Petri Heil zum Monsterbarsch!
Traumhafter Ausnahmefisch.


----------



## brauni (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger#6
War auch wieder bissl am Wasser!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder los.
ein 80er​ 

 ein 102 cm​ 

 ein 90er​ 

 und ein 82er​


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier werden ja wieder richtig Klasse Fische gepostet!

Der Barsch ist der Hammer, dickes Petri dazu!


----------



## Trollwut (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen von 7 ( |uhoh: ) bis um 1 mit meinem "Fluchkumpel" am Main mit Gufi losgewesen. Normalerweise fängt er alle Fische und ich reiß nur ständig Zeug ab. Heute war es umgedreht 

Zielfisch war eig. Zander und Barsch.

Er mit seinem einzigen Fisch des Tages:






Ich konnte dann einen 30er Barsch vorlegen:





Neue Stelle, neue Würfe. Dann hats richtig geknallt und ich dacht erst ich hab nen Waller erwischt, was mit der 22er Mono sehr doof geworden wär. (Geflochtene kommt am Montag   )
Der vermeintliche Waller hat sich dann als 75er Rapfen entpuppt:






Selbe Stelle, direkt nächster Wurf, dachte vom biss her evtl. an nen kleineren Rapfen, aber Fehlanzeige, es war ein Zielfisch!
33er Barsch:





Ein ca. 40er Barsch ging mir dann bei der Landung flöten, war nicht richtig gehakt. Nächstes mal


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

da habt ihr ja teilweise wieder voll zugeschlagen. Petri zu den tollen Fängen.

Ich für meinen Teil war gestern mal wieder mit der Spinne bewaffnet am Rhein unterwegs.

Zielfisch war Hecht. Gegen 09:00Uhr gab es dann auch einen 66er. Nicht gerade der größte, aber direkt vor den Füßen gebissen macht auch so einer ordentlich Theater. Den Rest des Tages waren die Hechtmäuler wie zugenagelt.

Greetz & always tight lines


----------



## Pitch3_4 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute 2 Zander Granaten von 82 und 80cm 
in der Elbe nähe Magdeburg. in einer Tiefen Buhne.der erste beim dritten Wurf der 2 beim fünften.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen,

aufgrund der besonderen Umstände möchte ich auch mal einen Fang posten.
Ich  war am Wochenende mit meiner Freundin in ihrer alten Heimat, diverse Freunde und Verwandte besuchen. Ich durfte derweil  angeln, weil ich ne tolle Frau habe  !
Und als Bonus organisierte  sie mir sogar noch ein Boot von ihrem Großonkel und ich lud alles ins  Auto, was an Hecht- und Barschködern vorhanden war. Schließlich konnte  ich hier schon einige Hechte bis Ü90cm, einen Rapfen und und und überlisten,  und das vom Ufer...da sollte doch mit dem Boot mehr gehen.
Nach einem  zweiten kräftigen Höflichkeitsfrühstück konnte ich gegen 11 endlich mit  den besten Vorsätzen starten. Doch meine hohen Erwartungen wurden ein  wenig ausgebremst...wenig Wasser in Verbindung mit äußerst hochstehendem  Kraut machten die Angelei fast unmöglich...selbst flachlaufende Jerks  sammelten immer wieder Kraut. 
Nach zig Köderwechseln  kristallisierten sich zwei Köder als brauchbar raus: Ein 5er Mepps an  hoch erhobener Rute ging zu 60% knapp übers Kraut...und ein Abu Atom in  24 Gramm mit Krauthaken ging auch grad eben so. Auch ein Profiblinker  funktionierte ganz gut, war aber viel zu groß, angesichts der Massen an  fingerlanger Brut.
Langsam treibend ging es das Flüsschen abwärts und  in eine phantastische Natur...Enten, Schwäne, Nutrias mit Jungen, ein  richtiger Biber und ein Eisvogel besuchten mich bei herrlichem  Sonnenschein.
Plötzlich ein Ruck auf einem halben Quadratmeter freier  Fläche, wo sich auch vorher schon ein raubender Fisch verriet...und das  Wasser explodierte. Was ist das? Mutmaßlich ein richtig guter Hecht,  der im Drill durchs Krautfeld schoss, alte Seerosen abmähte, unterm Boot  verschwand und mit einem sehenswerten Sprung den Spinner lowerden  wollte. Also Anker werfen und ausdrillen. Nach mit ca. 5 Minuten  ungewöhnlich langer Drillzeit ließ sich der Fisch mit Mühe und Not und  einem Batzen Kraut endlich keschern. Ein Blick ergab, daß er wohl gut  über 80 war...ein Nachmessen ergab 87,4cm wohlgenährte Hechtpower. Für  dieses Gewässer ein ziemlich kapitales Exemplar...ein guter Einstand  nach ner Stunde Angelzeit.
Nach einigen Fotos durfte er wieder schwimmen- zu groß für die Küche.
Weiteres Treiben ergab noch einen 35-40er und nen 28er Barsch.
Zufrieden, hungrig und mit neuer Sonnenbräune trat ich den Rückweg an.
Der  perfekte Angeltag wurde dann noch mit einem leckeren Essen bei Oma  gekrönt...besser gehts nicht. Wir sollten öfter die Verwandtschaft  besuchen.


----------



## pike-81 (30. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Na dann Petri Heil. 
Solche Fangberichte liebe ich: unterhaltsam und mit Details zum Fang versehen.
Petri


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri!Auf was hat der Lachs gebissen?


----------



## bissfieber (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Lachs hat auf nen kleinen Wobbler der Marke Team Cormoran gebissen. Aykido Minnow heißt der glaube ich.


----------



## Allround Angla (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,
Petri allen Faengern, sind richtig geile Fische dabei.

Bei mir gabs am wochenende einen Grossen Snakehead, so 60-70cm, aber bei der Landung ging er leider verloren :c:c
Ein weiterer, kleiner stieg vor dem Ufer kurz nach dem Biss aus.
Trotzdem konnten wir uns mit einem ungewoehnlichen Fang entschneidern, eine Krabbe die mein Vater mit einem  Blinker fing |kopfkrat  :m







LG und Petri

Allround Angla


----------



## drathy (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Trotzdem konnten wir uns mit einem ungewoehnlichen Fang entschneidern, eine Krabbe die mein Vater mit einem  Blinker fing |kopfkrat  :m



Was ist das denn für ein Vieh? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen, eine Wollhandkrabbe ist es meiner Ansicht nach zumindest definitiv nicht...!#d


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und nen Snakehead haste hier auch noch nie gesehn oder?
Komisch...|kopfkrat


----------



## drathy (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ah nun raff ich's...dachte "Snakehead" sollte ein "Kosename" für nen einheimischen Fisch sein, von dem ich nie gehört hab... ;+ Aber woher soll man auch wissen, dass derjenige im Ausland (USA?) unterwegs ist, wenn es nirgends bei steht... #c


----------



## Allround Angla (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Indien  hab ich schon vorher im Thread geposted

LG


----------



## Toppel (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Ca. 68cm Elbzander. Hat den Salmo Perch voll volley genommen!

Leider hab ich den Wobbler im nächsten Wurf direkt der Elbe geopfert...


----------



## drathy (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Indien  hab ich schon vorher im Thread geposted
> LG


Ah ok, hatte nur die letzte Seite gelesen... #q


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute wieder am Main losgewesen, da unser See ja jetzt bis Samstag gesperrt is wegen dem blöden Forellenbesatz. Erst n Probewurf nem 7cm Kopyto. Gemerkt, dass die Strömung viel zu stark is.

Dickeren Kopf rangehängt, an ne Stelle gegangen, wo der Kollege gestern noch sagte: Da hab ich noch nie auch nur irgendwas gefangen, gleich erster Wurf n 63 Zander mit 2 kg.

Mein erster Gufizander :l
Der Fisch konnte leider nicht released werden (Zu schmackhaft |supergri )


----------



## bebexx (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch :m

Hier ein schöner Barsch vom Wochenende. Der Gute hatte 48cm und war 2kg schwer.

Gruß #h


----------



## d0ni (30. September 2013)

Geiler Barsch!!


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bebexx schrieb:


> Petri euch :m
> 
> Hier ein schöner Barsch vom Wochenende. Der Gute hatte 48cm und war 2kg schwer.
> 
> Gruß #h




Hör doch auf zu lügen, und gibt zu, dass du den Karpfen angemalt hast 

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hör doch auf zu lügen, und gibt zu, dass du den Karpfen angemalt hast
> 
> Dickes Petri!



|good:|good:|good:


Petri zu der Kirsche|schild-g


----------



## bebexx (30. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ausnahmsweise mal nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Gewinner September:*
*Lök81*

Der Gewinner wird benachrichtigt!

*Haltet euch ran, meldet Fische, gewinnt Rollen!!!!!*


*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*ENERGY PTI 0502030*




Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den
Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der
Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte
Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten
kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich
dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle
den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und
Bezahlbarkeit finden.

*TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG*• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer
mit Anti-Drall-System

Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Eilenburger (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grüße in die Runde und Petri zu den tollen Fängen,

hier mal ein paar Fische vom vergangenen Mittwoch aus der Elbe. Nach langer Zeit ging endlich mal wieder was.
http://*ih.com/a/img69/1508/9nqh.jpgUploaded with *ih.com
60


http://*ih.com/a/img24/6464/dqvj.jpgUploaded with *ih.com
101 
http://*ih.com/a/img716/6378/aivr.jpgUploaded with *ih.com

Zudem gabs noch nen 30er Barsch und nen Schniepel.

bis dahin...
Grüße aus Eilenburg


----------



## drathy (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hat es auch endlich geklappt, dass ich an meinem Hausgewässer den ersten Zander des Jahres fangen konnte! :vik:

Zwar kein Riese mit 52cm, aber das ist nur Nebensache, Hauptsache es hat endlich mal mit dem Zielfisch geklappt, denn bislang gab es immer nur Hechte... :c


----------



## brauni (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri dn die Fänger u. Glückwunsch an den Gewinner der Rolle! 
Ich war heute noch mal vor der Arbeit unterwegs u. konnte noch nen kleinen Hecht fangen nachdem ich einen größeren verloren habe!#q


----------



## hurby1980 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!

Torben


----------



## zesch (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern im Wesel-Datteln-Kanal gefangen:





43cm

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Glückwünsche und allen andern ein herzliches Petri Heil!

Geht ans Wasser, jetzt ist die Zeit!


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mein 2. Gufizander.
Ziemlich süß und noch nich maßig, der Bursche schwimmt wieder 



Der andere Kerl schwimmt nicht wieder!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ist bei mir dieser rundum gesunde Bursche eingestiegen:


----------



## ulfisch (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöner Fisch.
Direkt in der Stadt gefangen?


----------



## ameisentattoo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zur Rolle an Lök81 und an die anderen zu den Fängen.
War am Sonntag mit Boardie Paule79 unterwegs und konnte diesen Burschen verhaften.

Micky


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ulfisch: nein nicht direkt in der Stadt. 

Am Sonntag zog ich los um meinen Saisonabschluss für Forelle einzuleiten. Ziel war die Saale. Was soll ich sagen, der Saisonabschluss war grandios!!
(PS Bilder wurden mit einer analogen Kamera aufgenommen, deshalb die Helligkeit)


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri mal wieder zu den tollen Fischen !

Neben der wundervollen Herbststimmung gabs noch n Hecht von 84cm

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/378/a8r8.jpg

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/6235/bj37.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img198/3547/20lt.jpg


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Teilhaben hier an diesem Thread ist echt überragend! Es ist eine Augenweide manche Fänge bestaunen zu dürfen! Klasse und Petri Heil!!! 

Bei mir begeistern lediglich die Stückzahlen des Zielfisches Zander und weniger die Größe der Fische!
Momentan läuft der Barsch bei mir sehr gut und das auch in ansehnlichen Größen…

23.09. bei einem Kurztrip 7 Fische
Neben diesem 54er gab’s noch einen 51er. Der Rest war nicht erwähnenswert!
http://*ih.us/a/img545/5965/qf9z.jpg


Letzten Sonntag bei mehr als ungünstigen Windbedingungen (Ostwind/ starke Böen) waren es 11 Fische für mich.

„Highlight“ war dieser 36er Barsch!
http://*ih.us/a/img51/4339/2nh7.jpg

Ein weiterer makelloser Artgenosse.
http://*ih.us/a/img208/398/rui7.jpg


Gestern machte der „Sturm“ ein Fischen zwischen 11.00-17.00 Uhr leider unmöglich… Die Morgen- und Abendstunden brachten mir dann aber trotzdem noch 7 Zettis und 5 Barsche.

Klasse Färbung!
http://*ih.us/a/img689/5138/ji14.jpg

Der tagesgrößte Zander mit 57cm biss in den Abendstunden. http://*ih.us/a/img843/1912/2klw.jpg

Außerdem ein weiterer Ü30er mit 37cm!
http://*ih.us/a/img21/2538/7aix.jpg


----------



## Grebtode (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein fang.


----------



## Grebtode (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnt ihr mir bitte Tipps geben, wie ihr eure Gummiköeder führt?
Auf Grund auftippen lassen, oder eher im Mittelwasser führen?
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## ebbe (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute kann ich auch mal einen Fisch beisteuern. Auch wenn es mein einziger am Vormittag war und der Kollege mich mit 5:1 abgenascht hat... mich hats gefreut :k War ja auch der Größte  Petri allen Fängern!!!


----------



## panazonics (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte die Quantum Hypercast Pro Tour Spin 20-50g aus dem Abo Angebot einer Angelgazette fast 1 Jahr nicht benutzt und jetzt im Herbst erst eigeweiht. Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen mit der Rute eine schöne 54 Forelle landen konnte nun diese "Muttie" von 91cm heute zur Mittagszeit!


----------



## Raubbrasse (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Glückwunsch von mir an den Gewinner der Rolle.



Bei mir gab es am Feiertag diesen Hecht.

Raubbrasse


----------



## BasterHRO (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubbrasse schrieb:


> Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.
> 
> Glückwunsch von mir an den Gewinner der Rolle.
> 
> ...



Toller Fisch...!!!! #6


----------



## xsxx226 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle!
Bei mir gab es letztens ein 85er Esox und nen 43er Barsch..


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern such mit nem Kumpel los. Er hatte 5 Rapfen, ich einen Barsch und einen Rapfen. Am leichten Gerät echt super die Kerle!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## baitcaster85 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir ein Fang vor einigen Tagen:
Leider allein unterwegs gewesen.Daher lassen die Bilder was zu wünschen übrig 

http://*ih.us/a/img11/6149/ju3a.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img7/9590/kb05.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img163/1125/k45q.jpg


----------



## kreuzass (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aus dem DEK?


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo leute,
Petri allen vor mir

Ich konnte heute Abend nachdem es Morgens nicht mit Snakehead geklappt hat einen Mahseer auf Blinker fangen |rolleyes
Hab mich wahnsinnig gefreut da die auf dieser seite von Indien nicht so oft vorkommen :m




LG und Tight Lines

Allround Angla


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Mahseer! Nur mal so am Rande, bist du nicht schulpflichtig?


----------



## sMaXx (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

also bei uns sind herbstferien 
achja und petri !!


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke
Doch ich geh hier zur Schule


----------



## bosnischeanglern (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe 1 Rapfen 65cm 
http://*ih.com/a/img13/8139/cq7p.jpg
http://*ih.com/a/img823/8048/lzsi.jpg
und 45cm Döbel
http://*ih.com/a/img543/2702/agn8.jpg
alle sind von Neckar  und auf geräte aus Lidl , lol


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, der Monster-Zander ist besonders beeindruckend!

@ Allround Agla
Ich bestehe immernoch darauf, dass du irgendwann mal einen Reisebericht lieferst. Petri zum Fang, sehr interessant!


----------



## mathei (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern, der Monster-Zander ist besonders beeindruckend!
> 
> @ Allround Agla
> Ich bestehe immernoch darauf, dass du irgendwann mal einen *Reisebericht* lieferst. Petri zum Fang, sehr interessant!


 
sieht wohl eher nach einem längeren Aufenthalt aus.
petri zu den tollen fängen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gewusst, dass jemand sowas sagen wird! |supergri


----------



## mathei (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich habe gewusst, dass jemand sowas sagen wird! |supergri


gut |supergri. egal wie das Baby heist, bericht bitte #h


----------



## brauni (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es letzte nacht 3 Hechte u. 3 Zander


----------



## Allround Angla (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werds mal probieren 
Danke jedenfalls fuer die idee.

Lg Allround Angla


----------



## panazonics (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bräuni:

Petri,
zum Glück dass ich nicht der einzigste bin der sich am Hecht immer die Finger verletzt ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen um den Räucherofen voll zu machen 




Der große Gufi in Forellenfarben is auch schon bestellt 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ulfisch (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe am Samstag meine Rute einweihen können.
Ich fing bei strömenden Regen eine 50cm Regenbogenforelle...meine größte bisher.
Die andere ist 36cm.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Boardies!#h

Bei meiner letzten Tour zur Elbe konnte ich meine neue HR Predator MH mit diesem 83er Zetti gebührend einweihen.
Letzlich ist mir der freche Bursche doch noch entglischt.|supergri

Peter


----------



## Oli16303 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moijens,

Neuer PB aus der Oder


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pfiffikuss schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!#h
> 
> Bei meiner letzten Tour zur Elbe konnte ich meine neue HR Predator MH mit diesem 83er Zetti gebührend einweihen.
> Letzlich ist mir der freche Bursche doch noch entglischt.|supergri
> ...



Wolltest du dem Fotografen mit deiner rechten Hand irgend etwas sagen??? |supergri|supergri|supergri

Petri zum Zander! :m


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Bild würde Super in den Treat passen wo es um "glitschige" Hände geht. 
Und höchstwahrscheinlich würden sich dort auch wieder einige angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## xsxx226 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!
Heute gabs bei mir diesen schönen 97er Zetti,gebissen hat er auf nen 13cm Zander-Uki in Braun.


----------



## BasterHRO (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



esox226 schrieb:


> Petri an Alle!
> Heute gabs bei mir diesen schönen 97er Zetti,gebissen hat er auf nen 13cm Zander-Uki in Braun.



WOW...!!!! Geiler Fisch... Petri dazu..! #6


----------



## Pfiffikuss (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Wolltest du dem Fotografen mit deiner rechten Hand irgend etwas sagen??? |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Petri zum Zander! :m



Petri Dank,
Nee der Veit hat mich ja letzlich zum Fisch geführt! ;-)
War im tiefen Unterbewusstsein wohl( ein Tag vor der Wahl) auf die kommende Kanzlerin bezogen!)


----------



## ameisentattoo (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich war heute am Rhein unterwegs.
Es gab einen halbstarken Zander und diesen Aal von ca. 80 cm.
Köder war ein Eigenbau - Kreuzung aus Sandra und Shaker.
Also eine Sanker oder ein Shakra?
"Egal", dachte sich der Aal, "ist doch eh für den Popo!"
Autsch!




Micky


----------



## wienermelange (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Rhein unterwegs.
> Es gab einen halbstarken Zander und diesen Aal.
> Köder war ein Eigenbau - Kreuzung aus Sandra und Shaker.
> Also eine Sanker oder ein Shakra?
> ...



ja das hat schon was denn wie groß ist die warscheinlichkeit einen aal zu reissen


----------



## Pitch3_4 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Esox226 einfach nur geil mein Freund.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Ulfisch, Petri, schöne Forelle! 
Was ist es für eine neue Rute geworden?

@ esox, Hammer Fisch! Petri!

@ ameisentattoo, Petri zum Aal. Von einem gerissenen Aal hab ich auch noch nichts gehört...normal sind Gerissene Fische ja eher nichts fürs Fotoalbum, aber einen Aal zu fangen ist wohl so selten, da gelten andere Regeln!

Damit hatter nicht gerechnet :m |bigeyes

@ Rest, euich natürlich auch ordentliche Petris! 

#h


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute für ne stunde mit nem jackson shad in 14 cm forellenfarbe losgewesen. Dieser süße kerl konnte dem nicht widerstehn. Schwimmt natürlich wieder 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen, und "Petri Heil" allen Fängern!!!

An meinem Raubfischhausgewässer klappt es momentan auch ganz gut...

Von den kleinen Barschen hatten wir am Sonntag zu zweit so ca. 30 Stück.

Das konsequente Durchangeln wurde nachts noch mit einem Minizander und dem 65er vom Foto belohnt.


Euch Allen weiterhin nen erfolgreichen Raubfischherbst


----------



## BasterHRO (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, und "Petri Heil" allen Fängern!!!
> 
> An meinem Raubfischhausgewässer klappt es momentan auch ganz gut...
> 
> ...



Petri....!!
Tolle Fische. #6

Gruß Baster


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los, und dieses Jahr läuft es ganz gut. Ein kleiner Hecht, der zum Glück schnell wieder schwimmen konnte. Und dann bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit mit einem flach laufenden, schwarzen Wobbler auf einen Zander gehofft und Erfolg gehabt. 64cm und gut vier Pfund. Wie Hannibal Smith sagte: Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert##!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch mal 2 um die 80 cm​


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey,

wieso haben beide an der gleichen Stelle eine Macke?

Wütender Großhecht?

Blätter?


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, sind ja einige super Fische dabei!
Ich war Vorgestern vorfüttern für meinen Karpfenansitz der letzten Nacht.. Spinnrute dabei gehabt und ein paar Würfe gemacht: 66er


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wieso haben beide an der gleichen Stelle eine Macke?
> 
> ?


Ist mir auch aufgefallen
Kann ich leider nicht beantworten.
War an 2 verschiedenen Stellen.


----------



## wetti (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein schöner 75er Mittellandkanal-Zander von Montag, gefangen vertikal auf einen Fin-S.
Viele Grüße
Marc


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir laufen weiterhin die Barsche...
Der Größte vom Dienstag mit 37 cm!
http://*ih.us/a/img11/4163/izwi.jpg


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! #h

Heute mittag gab es mir einen 56er Zander


----------



## kischt (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor zwei Wochen waren die Barsch endlich mal an dem Platz an dem sie sein sollen |supergri
Gab an zwei Tagen gleich 46 Stück, von 25 - 42cm.
Normalerweise kann man froh sein, wenn man einen bekommt.


----------



## Perch-Noob (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute,
durch den Nieselregen sind mir aber alle wieder aus der Hand gerutscht.


----------



## kernell32 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische Leute!

Vorgestern ein 80er aus dem Rhein-Rhone Kanal.






Ich bin schon seit Juni auf der Suche nach Zandern, leider bisher nur massig Hechte aber keine Stachelritter hier am Oberrhein. #q


----------



## fra_marcel (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gude und Petri an alle,
sehr schöne Fische habt ihr alle zusammen gefangen!!!
Ich war letzten Samstag mal mit meinem Dad bei Regen unterwegs. Insgesamt gab es 17 Hechte alle zwischen 20-40cm und deshalb schwimmen alle auch wieder  und dann konnte ich noch einen schönen 40er Barsch erwischen dieser schwimmt auch noch.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Bela B. (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen
> Kann ich leider nicht beantworten.
> War an 2 verschiedenen Stellen.




Hallo Tommi,sind auf jedem Fall zwei unterschiedliche Hechte.

Dickes Petri Heil dazu.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Bela B. (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry,

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Räubern.

Bela B.


----------



## Allround Angla (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Faengern! :m

Ich war heute Morgen auf Snakehead draussen, aber die wollten nicht so richtig Beissen. Abends wurde das Gewaesser nochmal gewechselt und das war eine gute Entscheidung: Bereits nach kurzer Zeit fing mein Vater einen kleinen, ca 20cm grossen Mahseer auf 3er Mepps, ich legte 10min spaeter mit einem ordentlichen Mahseer auf Blinker nach der einen sehr spannenden Drill lieferte. Danach fing mein Vater noch einen mittelgrossen auf Blinker und ich konnte noch zwei Mittlere nachlegen :m
Was fuer ein geiler Tag! |rolleyes















LG und Petri
Allround Angla


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer von heute...durfte wieder schwimmen der Kleine


----------



## mephisto (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

letztes wochenende


----------



## kernell32 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh mann Leute ich habs endlich geschafft mein erster (Alt)Rheinzander!

Ich bin seit Wochen hinter dem her 
Endlos Hecht hier im Ländle, Rapfen, Döbel mal n Barsch, sogar ne knapp 70cm Raubbarbe auf Gummi.
Aber Zander bisher Fehlanzeige, hab schon gedacht die sind ausgewandert, und dann heute in einem Altrheingumpen zweiter Wurf und es hat geknallt.

Ich freu mich wie 






Hier ist der Gute:
63cm


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. schöner zetti


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte in einer Super-Saison heute noch einen nachlegen:
78 cm. Endlich ein Fisch auf diesen Gummi mit dem Riesenschwanz, der hat bisher eher mich begeistert als die Fische. Den spürt man "brummen" in der Rute.


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Endlich ein Fisch auf diesen Gummi mit dem Riesenschwanz, der hat bisher eher mich begeistert als die Fische. Den spürt man "brummen" in der Rute.


Das muss ich dringend dem Ferkelfahnder melden!
Aber ein schöner Fisch!
Bei mir gab es neulich einen schönen 64er beim nächtlichen Wobblerfischen.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## Bela B. (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Vorrige Woche und gestern gab es Barsche bist 20cm.
Heute war ich wieder auf der Suche nach den Barschen und wurde an zwei Spots fündig.Die gestreiften Freunde bissen heute fast bei jedem Wurf.Ist ein Barsch ausgestiegen,gab es gleich den nächsten Biss.So etwas hatte ich bis heute an diesem Gewässer noch nicht erlebt.Als die Bisse ausblieben,wurde die Farbe gewechselt und weiter ging es.Dann gab es einen besseren Barsch von 34cm.Ich nahm dann einen größeren Köder und hoffte auf einen Dickbarsch.
Gleich beim ersten Wurf mit neuen Köder gab es beim zweiten Absinken einen kräftigenm Biss.Schnell war mir klar das dies kein Barsch war.Ich drillte den Fisch sehr vorsichtig,da ich mit einem 28er Fluocarbonvorfach angelte.Nach mehren Fluchten wurde das Vorfach dann doch durchgebissen.Für mich stand fest,dies war ein besserer Hecht.
Am Ende waren es ein kleiner Hecht und mehr als 50 Barsche bis 34cm.
Als Köder kam heute ein 5cm Kopyto in verschiedene Farben mit 4gr.Kopf zum Einsatz.

Bela B.


----------



## BasterHRO (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bela B. schrieb:


> Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.
> 
> Vorrige Woche und gestern gab es Barsche bist 20cm.
> Heute war ich wieder auf der Suche nach den Barschen und wurde an zwei Spots fündig.Die gestreiften Freunde bissen heute fast bei jedem Wurf.Ist ein Barsch ausgestiegen,gab es gleich den nächsten Biss.So etwas hatte ich bis heute an diesem Gewässer noch nicht erlebt.Als die Bisse ausblieben,wurde die Farbe gewechselt und weiter ging es.Dann gab es einen besseren Barsch von 34cm.Ich nahm dann einen größeren Köder und hoffte auf einen Dickbarsch.
> ...



Schöne Story und hübscher Stachelritter Bela...!

Dickes Petri.. #6


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so endlich läufts auch wieder mit den hechten.

seit ende august bin ich wieder mit köfis unterwegs, aber sonnenschein, hitze etc haben das ganze zäher werden lassen als nötig.
am we gabs nun endlich regen, kälte und wind. folge waren gefallene wassertemperaturen von knapp 20 auf nur noch 6 grad 
:vik::vik::vik:

nunja, war also mit nem kollegen los an ein großes stillgewässer. zu anfang lief es schlecht bei mir, hatte 4 bisse, konnte aber keinen verwandeln. erst als der kollege mich gestern im stich lies und ich  alleine am wasser war liefs. 
diese beiden damen wollten kurz vorbeikommen und eine weitere hat gebissen, sich allerdings mit dem köfi aus dem staub gemacht.

fotos sind mit selbstauslöser gemacht, daher kacke ^^
hab aber die fische alle auch noch auf der matte fotografiert.
länge geb ich nicht mehr an, nicht dass hier wieder bohei entsteht. 






















köder war brasse und rotauge. beide um 25cm!

hier noch die zwei besten fische des kollegen.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

achso noch ein nachtrag:

deswegen fisch ich nicht mit jerkbaits und auch nur drillinge ohne widerhaken.


----------



## Grebtode (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil!!!
Petrie
Die Köderfische hast du am Grund angeboten?


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja aber mit pop up, etwa 5 cm über grund!


----------



## zanderalex (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

is mir heute ins belly gesprungen 43 cm ordentlichen bierbauch hat er hab ihm gesagt er soll ordentlich bahnen schwimmen


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

cooler fisch. auf dem bild hast du ein bisschen was von dem beisser bei james bond


----------



## zanderalex (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> cooler fisch. auf dem bild hast du ein bisschen was von dem beisser bei james bond


  |supergri ja meine selbstpotrais sind immer wieder ein genuss hier noch 2 sehr gelungene 


bitte dumm gucken!!


----------



## Lorenz (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine ersten Schritte in die Salzwasserfischerei...






























Auszugsweise. Gejiggt und geworfen, vom Boot und vom Ufer, mit Jerk-/Hechtrute und schwerem Salzwassergerät...


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hammer! was sind das für fische? travellies? wo gefangen?
macht bestimmt mega laune der schwanz flosse nach zu urteilen. glaub dafür würd ich den einen oder anderen meterhecht eintauschen 

edit: dem thuna nach zu urteilen schätz ich westafrika? was sind das für nusschalen mit denen du da rausgefahren bist? keine angst?^^


----------



## ameisentattoo (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Krokodilen!


----------



## Lorenz (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> was sind das für fische? travellies?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: dem thuna nach zu urteilen schätz ich westafrika? was sind das für nusschalen mit denen du da rausgefahren bist? keine angst?^^


GT. Der unterste. Dann hört die Artenkenntnis leider schon auf. Ok, den Yellowfin vom Kollegen hab ich noch erkannt. Eine Barrakudaart (ohne Bild), laut Kollegen ein Skipjacktuna (ohne Bild), noch mindestens eine weitere kleine Art (ohne Bild), Kingfish im Miniformat... 

Horn von Afrika, Yemen. Die Boote hatten 25, 15+25, 40 ps. Fahrer waren einheimische Fischer. Bilder von meinem GT wurden bewusst nicht am Spot gemacht; da haben wir die Kamera lieber nicht ausgepackt, zumal wir den ja eh mitgenommen haben. Werfen ging teilweise gerade noch so im Stehen, gedrillt habe ich dann im Sitzen. An den anderen Spots im Windschatten von Insel/Bucht und gegen Tripende wurden Wind und Wellen weniger. Wir haben in der Regel auch nur halbtags vom Boot gefischt.


----------



## Aurikus (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fische!! Das ist natürlich ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art!! 
Ist das auf dem vierten Bild von Oben nicht ein Bonito?


----------



## pike-81 (17. Oktober 2013)

Petri Heil Jungs!
Besonders Nordbeck zur schönen Strecke und Lorenz zu seinem beneidenswerten Trip.


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lorenz schrieb:


> GT. Der unterste. Dann hört die Artenkenntnis leider schon auf. Ok, den Yellowfin vom Kollegen hab ich noch erkannt. Eine Barrakudaart (ohne Bild), laut Kollegen ein Skipjacktuna (ohne Bild), noch mindestens eine weitere kleine Art (ohne Bild), Kingfish im Miniformat...
> 
> Horn von Afrika, Yemen. Die Boote hatten 25, 15+25, 40 ps. Fahrer waren einheimische Fischer. Bilder von meinem GT wurden bewusst nicht am Spot gemacht; da haben wir die Kamera lieber nicht ausgepackt, zumal wir den ja eh mitgenommen haben. Werfen ging teilweise gerade noch so im Stehen, gedrillt habe ich dann im Sitzen. An den anderen Spots im Windschatten von Insel/Bucht und gegen Tripende wurden Wind und Wellen weniger. Wir haben in der Regel auch nur halbtags vom Boot gefischt.



das auf dem vierten bild müsste doch ein thun sein? hast du den etwa nicht entnommen? das ist ne delikatesse 
wir zahlen dafür im einkauf (bin koch ^^) über 30 euro im kilo ohne mwst...

was verschlägt dich in die gegend? mir wär das ja viel zu riskant. ist doch das piratengebiet überhaupt. somalia in unmittelbarer nähe und die boote sehen exakt so aus wie die mit denen die tanker gekapert werden...:m:m:m:m


ameistentatoo und pike, vielen dank! hoffe dieses jahr noch einige nachlegen zu können.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Meine ersten Schritte in die Salzwasserfischerei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Fänge,
so siehts aus wenn Fischbestände noch in Ordnung sind.
Der auf dem 4. letzten bild müsste eine Bonitoart sein.

Fettes Petri Lorenz


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war letzte Woche auch wieder ein bisschen fischen





























































hier noch 2 Videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GoVgK4y4ww

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZRlNRL50xc


----------



## bebexx (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wwooww was für tolle Fische.....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich glaub die bestände sind da auch nicht mehr so prächtig. 
als ursache von piraterie wird ja häufig grad die überfischung vor allem durch illegale ausländische trawler gesehen. die fischen den somalis die küste leer und da die regierung kein geld für überwachung oder marine hat, bleibt sowas halt ungesühnt. das gibts aber glaub ich in ganz afrika, sogar in verhältnismässig weitentwickelten und wohlhabenden ländern wie marokko. 

quelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piraterie_vor_der_K%C3%BCste_Somalias

bin da noch auf folgende interessante karte gestoßen:






die markierungen zeigen piratenangriffe. wie ich schon vermutete also ne heikle gegend in der lorenz gefischt hat. ganz nach dem motto no risk no fang?! 

sorry fürs offtopic, fand den exkurs aber relativ interessant.


edit: jvonzun, was für hammer fische  fand deine salmoniden ja schon grandios aber das ist echt nochmal ne andere hausnummer!!! petri!


----------



## zanderalex (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich bin in der kalten Heimat geblieben zum glück erfolgreich 

44cm der 2 ü40er in 2 tagen :m


----------



## Aurikus (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Der auf dem 4. letzten bild müsste eine Bonitoart sein.



Dann lag ich ja richtig! 

@ jvonzun:
Klasse Fische, dickes Petri Heil!! 

@ Zanderalex:
Auch Dir ein dickes Petri Heil!!


----------



## Lorenz (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem vierten Bild von Oben nicht ein Bonito?


Keine Ahnung! War aber lecker.

Von dem vermeintlichen Skipjacktuna mit den dunklen Streifen hab ich leider kein Bild.


----------



## Rannebert (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische wieder mal, allen voran der Herr jvonzun!

Allerdings muss der mir mal erkären, was der lustige Stockfisch in dem zweiten Video bei 7:48 ist! #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Lorenz/jvonzun


Schöne Fische,
Neid kommt auf!






ulfisch schrieb:


> Der auf dem 4. letzten bild müsste eine Bonitoart sein.



Kein Bonito, das ist eine Thonine,

besser bekannt als Little Tunny oder False Albacore.
#h


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke euch!

der Stockfisch sei ein Trompetenfisch und der biss auf ein Dorsch Paternoster...!?!

für die,die es interessiert hier noch das Video vom Trolling:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_OkZGfT-Lc


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super video! hättest auch ruhig eher sagen können, dass du so einen coolen youtubekanal hast


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für die klasse Fänge!
Heute gabs endlich die ersehnten Herbstbarsche mit 32, 38, 43,5cm waren ein paar schwere Jungs dabei! 
Auch wenn mir die Freude nicht ins Gesicht geschrieben steht - das täuscht auf den Bildern...


----------



## kernell32 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute am Rhein, oberhalb einer Schleuse im Bootsparkplatz.

Selten nen Hecht gehabt der so gekämpft hat |krach:

85cm





Der wird nu mit nen paar Freunden verspeist.


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

süß


----------



## Rannebert (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Heute am Rhein, oberhalb einer Schleuse im Bootsparkplatz.
> 
> Selten nen Hecht gehabt der so gekämpft hat |krach:
> 
> ...



Gratulation dazu.
Aber die Augen hätteste nicht extra verstecken müssen. Am Hintergund sieht man auch so den Trinker in Dir! :q

Und Trompetenfisch? Nie gesehen oder von gehört, aber ich bin ja auch Inlandsangler! |rolleyes


----------



## crocodile (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Beste Größe zur Entnahme. Und das meiste ist doch Milch da. Mehr Milch als Jever täte ich sagen. Milchner? ;-)


----------



## kernell32 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nana jetzt aber nicht lustig werden :r

Jep ich bin bekennender Milchtrinker!

Milch macht müde Männer munter!

Ihr solltet mal die Gesichter der Leute in der Kneipe sehen wenn ich mir n Glass Milch bestelle


----------



## nordbeck (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mit 43er war das vor jahren gar nicht so unüblich!


----------



## jvonzun (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri*prost* zum Hecht und natürlich zu den dicken Barschen!


hier noch ein paar Bilder zum trompetenfisch:
https://www.google.ch/search?q=trom...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=l9BgUrCxLoeM0AXMtIDgDQ


----------



## kernell32 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nur kurz draussen gewesen.

Aber ein fetter Rheinbarsch wollte mich kennenlernen #6

42cm






Leider nur n schlechtes Bild weil der unbedingt dauernd ins Heu hüpfen wollte #c


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:q:q:q


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gabs diesen schicken 95iger für mich !:l


----------



## feko (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super,toller Fisch!


----------



## kernell32 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hammer!

Ochmenno ich will auch n paar Buhnen, bald komm ich vorbei und klau euch n paar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ganz schöner bursche#6


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Hammer!
> 
> Ochmenno ich will auch n paar Buhnen, bald komm ich vorbei und klau euch n paar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



|good:

Sollten noch paar übrig bleiben, nehme ich sie gerne ab, suche auch schon länger welche


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend Kollegen, und "Petri" in die Runde!

An meiner Lieblingstalsperre hat es gestern mal so richtig geknallt.

Angelkumpel Sven und ich konnten gestern ca. 30 Barsche, 7 Zander und 4 Hechte verhaften. 

Mein bester Raubfisch-Tag ever.

Bin immer noch sprachlos.

Anbei einige Bilder

bis die tage


M.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... und noch 2 Bilder.

Euch allen noch eine gute Raubfischsaison


----------



## mathei (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. gelungener angeltag


----------



## nordbeck (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri schöne strecke!

ich geh morgen auf zander. hab mir heute schnell köfis in passender größe gestippt, dann kann ich morgen angreifen ^^


----------



## rudini (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rapfenkiller84 schrieb:


> heute gabs diesen schicken 95iger für mich !:l



..auch hier nochmal dickes Petri!!

Cheers#h


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



rudini schrieb:


> ..auch hier nochmal dickes Petri!!
> 
> Cheers#h




...dem schliesse ich mich an...dickes *Petri* Matzi....


----------



## drathy (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte am Wochenende auch wieder Erfolg.

Am Samstag konnte ich einen untermaßigen 56er Hecht auf Wobbler fangen und zwei Gute sind leider im Drill ausgeschlitzt, wovon der eine tatsächlich 4x nacheinander an derselben Stelle vor meinen Füßen gebissen hat...
Nachdem er dann Sonntagmorgen nicht von einem Gummifisch-Schwanz satt geworden ist, konnte ich ihn endlich fangen - 75cm war er!

War schon spannend, genau zu wissen, dass da ein (hungriger) Hecht steht und ihn gezielt zum Biss zu verführen.:m

Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja, heute morgen um kurz nach 7 nen besseren (ü80) zander auf köfi verloren. sehr traurig!
danach natürlich den ganzen tag abgeschneidert.

tadatataa ich liebe es... nicht :/


----------



## nichtsfaenger (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Nabend Kollegen, und "Petri" in die Runde!
> 
> An meiner Lieblingstalsperre hat es gestern mal so richtig geknallt.
> 
> ...


@Pratfall-Bob
Petri zu der sehr schönen Strecke.
Habt Ihr die Zander beim schleppen oder vertikal gefangen. Wie tief standen die Barsche denn.?
gruß mike


----------



## GrundelGuide (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle,
hier mein Versuch, die Rolle abzustauben:
44cm, 1,3 kg
Im 32 Hektar Baggersee vom Ufer


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nichtsfänger: die Barsche standen zwischen 6 und 10 m. Haben tagsüber vertikal gefischt. Die Zander kamen nachts auf gefaulenzten Gufi.


----------



## hurby1980 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guten Morgen,

ich war Gestern das erste mal am Rhein und bei etwas Hochwasser und nicht ganz einfachen Bedingungen wurde ich trotzdem belohnt. :vik:










Gruß Torben


----------



## shocki (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am We an der Rott unterwegs.
Zielfisch sollte der Hecht sein. 
Gefangen hab ich diesen schönen Waller mit 1,27 cm und knapp 12 kilo.

Gefangen hab ich ihn auf Softjerk 5 Inch, Fin s Shad an meiner Berkley Pulse 5-20 gramm und 2000 Exage. 
Drilldauer ca. 6 minuten.
Ein zweiter Waller, der sicherlich nicht kleiner war, ist mir ausgeschlizt.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> @Nichtsfänger: die Barsche standen zwischen 6 und 10 m. Haben tagsüber vertikal gefischt. Die Zander kamen nachts auf gefaulenzten Gufi.



@Pratfall-Bob
Danke Dir für die Antwort. Muß ich bei uns am Biggesee und Listersee auch mal probieren.
Weiterhin viel Petri Heil
Gruß Mike


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal die von heute.
Kennt Ihr das ? Da ist man den ganzen Tag unterwegs ohne auch nur einen Biss zu haben, und dann fängt man kurz bevor man aufgeben möchte innerhalb einer halben Stunde 3 schöne Fische.
ein 70er 

 ein 90er​ 

 und ein 48 Barsch​


----------



## nordbeck (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri! ja das kenn ich. sogar über ganze wochenenden wo man 2 tage blankt und nur noch da ist weils zum einpacken zu sehr regnet und dann läufts auf einmal^^


----------



## Fabi-21 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein waller von gestern, auf 14m Tiefe mit einem wobbler beim schleppen auf groß Hecht gefangen....
War auf dem großen Brombachsee unterwegs.


----------



## erik88 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aus 14 meter? Was habt ihr für ne wassertemp?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## erik88 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und welche wobbler laufen so tief

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabi-21 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



erik88 schrieb:


> Aus 14 meter? Was habt ihr für ne wassertemp?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk




Zur Wassertemperatur kann ich nichts genaues sagen, da das Thermostat am Echo defekt ist. Aber wir haben auf Hecht im freiwasser gefischt und die Sicheln eben in Tiefen von 14-16m stehen sehen bei Wassertiefen von 20-28m.


----------



## Fabi-21 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



erik88 schrieb:


> Und welche wobbler laufen so tief
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk



Gefangen auf mann's stretch magnum 30+


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der 95er ist von heute Morgen.


----------



## ulfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hier mal die von heute.
> Kennt Ihr das ? Da ist man den ganzen Tag unterwegs ohne auch nur einen Biss zu haben, und dann fängt man kurz bevor man aufgeben möchte innerhalb einer halben Stunde 3 schöne Fische.
> ein 70er
> 
> ...



ja klar, vor allem den Teil "den ganzen Tag ohne Biss":m


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mein bisher größten Zander mit 55 cm in Hamburg gefangen.Dazu gab es noch ein paar Zahnstocher um die 30cm.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann gratulier ich dir mal zum Zetti
Hat genau die richtige größe für die Pfanne, lass ihn dir schmecken |supergri


----------



## Allround Angla (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,
petri an alle!
Heute gings wieder auf Mahseer raus, und ich konnte mein PB fangen :m
Ein kleineren gabs auch noch dazu 










LG und Petri


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische Petri dazu


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na, solche Fische sieht man hier nicht allzu häufig!
Bist du gerade in Indien, oder gibt es die inzwischen auch in Deutschen Gewässern?

Petri Heil, wünsche ich jedenfalls!

Jürgen


----------



## Allround Angla (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 
Nee, ich bin in Indien, gibt es hier leider noch nicht. Waer aber toll, die legen einen Super Kampf hin!

LG


----------



## ulfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach du bist IMMER NOCH in Indien....NEID:c:c
habe mich schon gewundert was für komische Barben du gefangen hast:q:q


----------



## Allround Angla (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das coole ist ja das des Raubbarben sind 
Beissen meisstens auf Spinner und Blinker
Lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gab es ein 70er​ 

 und ein 80er​


----------



## jvonzun (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

klein aber mein |supergri


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Boardies und dickes Petri in die Runde... Schöne Fische die ihr hier an Land gezaubert habt #6

Ich hab jetzt zwei schöne Tage hinter mir an deinen ich jeweils von Sonnenaufgang bis Mittag angeln war... Die ersten drei Stunden mit Köfi´s auf große Räuber versucht und danach zum Abschluss noch ein Weilchen die Barschies geärgert mit der UL- Combo und dem Carolina Rig... Hat echt mega Spaß gemacht und hab immer den Zielfisch erwischen können |supergri
Gestern Morgen gab´s bei herrlichem Sonnenschein, milden Temparaturen und mittlerem Wind nen schicken 70 iger Esox und heut Morgen hat sich nochmal einer am Köfi vergangen von immer 63 cm bei Ententeich, gefühlten 7/8 Grad kälter und dickem Nebel rundum... 

Wie gesagt danach immer noch ein Weilchen mit der UL- Combo los und wenn ich die Barschies dann endlich gefunden habe ist einer nach dem anderen rein geknallt... Nicht die größten bei 10 - 21 cm aber wenn zwischenzeitlich jeder Wurf nen Biss bringt macht das echt richtig Spaß...  War ein super Einstand fürs neue UL- Tackel... 

Geht ans Wasser Leute, es lohnt sich...
Wünsche allen Petri Heil und stramme Leinen... :m

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Spinnfischen in der Nacht ist schon eine  aufregende Sache, besonders wenn man mit tollen Leuten unterwegs ist und  dann auch noch schicke Fische fängt :m
 Morgen schippern wir dann mitm Boot übers Gewässer...mal sehen was kommt |kopfkrat


----------



## Kunde (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo, ich hab auch mal wieder ein bild für diesen thread.
den hecht gab es heute morgen!

gruß kunde


----------



## Raubbrasse (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.


Bei mir gab es diesen Hecht beim Schleppen.:g

Raubbrasse


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Boardies...

Wir hatten heut Morgen vom Verein unser Raubfischangeln, also 06:15 Uhr raus aus dem Bett und ab an See... Haustüre auf und vom Wetter mit Regen und WInd begrüßt worden- super dachte ich, war ja eigentlich anders vorher gesagt |kopfkrat ... 
Wollte eigentlich mit der Spinncombo los, hab mich dann aber kurzfristig umentschieden mit Köfi zu angeln und trocken unterm Schirm zu sitzen... 
Rute raus, direkt neben einen alten toten Baum der ins Wasser ragte und abwarten... Es tat sich nix, auch bei den anderen Mitstreitern die sich raus trauten war Flaute, egal ob beim Spinnfischen oder an den Köfiruten... Irgendwann konnte dann doch ein Kollege einen 75 cm Esox auf Köfi verbuchen und alles was ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gefangen hatte war 2 mal der tote Baum an dem ich angelte :g 
Gegen neun hat es dann aufgehört zu regnen und die Sonne lies sich mal ab und an sehen...
Naja, hat wenigstens einer was gefangen dachte ich mir dann 20 Minuten vor Ende des Raubfischangels, als meine Pose plötzlich in den Wellen verschwand- kurz abwarten und dann Anschlag... SUPER, Haken sitzt und kurz drauf konnte ich nen schicken 66 cm Esox verbuchen... |supergri
Dann dacht ich mir, is eh gleich Schluss, bestückst du nochmal neu oder nicht?? Zum Glück endschied ich mich dafür die Angel nochmal auszuschmeißen :q
Keine fünf Minuten später tauchte die Pose wieder ab, nur 3 Meter entfernt von dem Punkt wo der 66´iger gebissen hatte... Abwarten, abwarten und Anschlag- SUPER sitzt wieder und "oh, oh" der scheint größer zu sein |bigeyes 
Nach kurzem aber knackigen Drill mit super Fluchten und Sprüngen konnte ich meinen neuen PB Esox mit 88 cm über den Kescherrand führen... 
Die Freude war riesig |laola:

Wer hätte gedacht das 20 Minuten so toll sein können, ich grinse jetzt noch bis über beide Ohren und werd die im Kopf gespeicherten Bilder der Sprünge und Fluchten nicht los :vik:

Wünsche euch allen viel Erfolg bei der Raubfischjadt, momentan scheints wirklich super zu laufen... 

PETRI in die Runde... LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Greenmile1 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen 
auch ich konnte letzte woche einen schönen Hecht( 103 cm ) beim Spinnfischen im Rhein Einladen


----------



## Hezaru (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Greenmile1
bei einem 103er würde ich die Mundwinkel 8 Tage nicht mehr nach unten bringen:q
Petri auch allen anderen, mit Raubfischbildern kann ich dieses
Jahr leider nicht dienen:c


----------



## waterwild (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Angelbuddy Torte dreht sich grad eine und erzählt mir mal wieder nen hitverdächtigen Schwank aus seiner Jugend...da machts fitzzzz

45cm und 1600g


----------



## stefclud2000 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich hat es nach langer Zeit auch bei mir mal wieder geklappt.
Wie immer auf meinen Lieblingsköder von Savage-Gear :k


----------



## Blechinfettseb (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stefclud2000 schrieb:


> Endlich hat es nach langer Zeit auch bei mir mal wieder geklappt.
> Wie immer auf meinen Lieblingsköder von Savage-Gear :k



Ist das ein Soft 4 Play mit Offset Haken? Sieht nämlich nach Blei in der Nähe des Kopfs aus. Wenn ja wie tief läuft er so? Weil mit den Offset Drillingen ohne Gewicht läuft er mir zu flach.


----------



## stefclud2000 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Blechinfettseb. Das ist ein Soft 4 Play mit einem Drilling. Richtig, am Kopf siehst du ein Zusatzgewicht. Ich beschwere diesen Köder immer mit etwas Wickelblei damit der Köder etwas schneller zu Boden sinkt.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stefclud2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Blechinfettseb. Das ist ein Soft 4 Play mit einem Drilling. Richtig, am Kopf siehst du ein Zusatzgewicht. Ich beschwere diesen Köder immer mit etwas Wickelblei damit der Köder etwas schneller zu Boden sinkt.



Hallo

Danke für die Info. Wollte auch die Tage ein paar Schrotbleie so aufbohren, dass man sie schön auf die Stelle clippen kann. Deine Montage hat mich somit in dem Versuch bestärkt :m
Noch Petri zum Fisch!


----------



## Kunde (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stefclud2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Blechinfettseb. Das ist ein Soft 4 Play mit einem Drilling. Richtig, am Kopf siehst du ein Zusatzgewicht. Ich beschwere diesen Köder immer mit etwas Wickelblei damit der Köder etwas schneller zu Boden sinkt.


 

wie führts du diesen köder? ich habe den nie wirklich zum laufen bekommen?!?

gruß kunde


----------



## stefclud2000 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Blechinfettseb : ja, er ist zwar werksseitig perfekt austariert und sinkt schön langsam zu Boden, aber an manchen Spots muss er für mich schneller sinken. Dadurch verliert er zwar etwas an diesem schönen Heruntertaumeln aber trotz zusätzlicher Bebleiung fängt er Fisch.
@Kunde: also ich lass ihn nach dem Auswerfen erstmal paar Sekunden absinken und hole ihn dann mit 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen ein und lass ihn wieder absinken, so wie beim Jiggen halt.....   Ich habe auch Bisse beim stinknormalen Einholen bekommen, manche Tage muss ich im Zeitlupentempo einleiern u andere Tage halt etwas zügiger. Ich finde die Aktion bei diesem Köder hervorragend & sehr realistisch.


----------



## ameisentattoo (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stefclud2000 schrieb:


> Endlich hat es nach langer Zeit auch bei mir mal wieder geklappt.
> Wie immer auf meinen Lieblingsköder von Savage-Gear :k



Cooles Foto!
Petri


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,

Petri an Alle erfolgreichen Hunter!

Geile Fische und schöne Bilder sind dabei!


Hier mein neuer barsch PB


----------



## mathei (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Petri an Alle erfolgreichen Hunter!
> 
> ...


 
petri. wie groß ?


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank!

47 cm hatte der Moppel. Gebissen hat er auf nen 5" Bass Assassin Sea Shad.

Außerdem gab es am Samstag noch diese schönen Zander:


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Angelurlaub im Oktober zu nehmen ist echt super :vik:

Heute Morgen gab es wieder in 2,5 Stunden zwei Hechte auf Köfi... Der erste 70 cm und der zweite 63 cm... Hat wieder super viel Spaß gemacht... 

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen... 

Jetzt gehts erstmal nach Hamburg, leider ohne Angel zum Sightseeing... :g

Petri allen Fängern, echt super Fische und schöne Bilder dabei... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## HAL9000 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey!
Dieser schöne Hecht stieg mir ganz trocken auf einen grün/silber Shad ein!


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@HAL9000: Petri, geiler Fisch! :m wie groß war denn die Dame?
Petri auch an die anderen Fänger, da sind ja einige geniale Fische dabei |supergri


----------



## HAL9000 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab ich nicht gemessen aber so Mitte/Ende 90 dürfte sie gehabt haben!


----------



## brauni (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Super Fische. War auch mal wieder bissl an der Elbe unterwegs!


----------



## Flacho (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht gemessen aber so Mitte/Ende 90 dürfte sie gehabt haben!



Schöner Fisch!
Hätte ich auf deutlich über 100cm geschätzt. Klasse in Scene gesetzt!


----------



## KleinerWaller (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die einzigen "Raubfische", die ich beim Spinnern fange sind Döbel #q 
Irgendwas schein ich falsch zu machen #c 




Grüßle


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieso  Döbel sind doch auch schöne Fische Petri..#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen!

Ganz dickes Petri an Greenmile1, starker Fisch und dann auch noch aus dem Rhein! Wow!

Die indischen Barben sind natürlich auch sehr geil!


----------



## KleinerWaller (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Wieso Döbel sind doch auch schöne Fische Petri..#6


 
Klar sind Döbel schöne Fische, da muss ich dir schon Recht geben :m
Sind aber nicht meine Zielfische


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nun ja bei mir auch Beifang,aber besser als garnichts.


----------



## Eggi 1 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Die einzigen "Raubfische", die ich beim Spinnern fange sind Döbel #q
> Irgendwas schein ich falsch zu machen #c
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diese beiden gab es unter anderem heute Abend


----------



## kernell32 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

zwar nur klein (60cm) aber dafür wunderschön und kerngesund!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri ihr Raubfischfänger! Bei mir blieb in der letzten Zeit auch immer mal was hängen. 













Gruß Ole


----------



## Flacho (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute!

Heute morgen konnte ich endlich meinen alten Hechtrekord einstellen. Der alte lag schon bei stattlichen 104 cm. Heute morgen beim dritten Wurf konnte ich aber nochmal 14 cm drauf packen.
Der Fisch hat nur fünf Meter vom Ufer entfernt gebissen und hat keinen wirklich aufregenden Drill geliefert.
Mein Adrenalin schoss aber beim anblick dieses Fisches in schwindelerregende Höhen.
Danke nochmal an meine Schwester die keine zwei Minuten nach meinem Anruf die 3 km zum See gerast war um ein paar Bilder zu machen.
Die genauen Daten dieses Traumhechtes sind 118 cm bei einem Gewicht von 14,8 kg.
Nachdem ich wieder einigermaßen Ruhig war konnte ich noch 3 weiter Hechte zum Landgang überreden. 85, 67, und 65 cm lang. Damit hab ich auch was die Durchschnittsgröße angeht einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt.  Mit knapp 84 cm lässt sich auch das Ergebnis sehen


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer!


----------



## mathei (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri ole bild 2 hecht ober-toll. schöne dunkle zeichnung


----------



## phirania (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri#6#6#6
Schöne Fische...


----------



## HAL9000 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Flacho,

wat für ne Kirsche! Digges Petri zu diesem schönen Hecht! :m


----------



## KleinerWaller (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch zu euren tollen Fischen  :m
Wirklich der Hammer was ihr da aus dem Wasser zieht


----------



## Kaka (1. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht. Schönes Teil! 

Wo hast du den gefangen? Meine den See auf den Bildern zu erkennen.


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir gab es wieder Zander und sogar dicke Barsche!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Gewinner Oktober:*
*kischt*

Der Gewinner wird benachrichtigt!

*Haltet euch ran, meldet Fische, gewinnt Rollen!!!!!*


*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*




*Quantum Smoke Spin*

Die Quantum Smoke ist neben der Exo die erste Quantum-Rolle mit einer Skelettbauweise, nach dem Prinzip "Metal where ist matters". Auf diese Weise konnten wir das Gewicht der Rolle dramatisch reduzieren, ohne auch  nur annähernd Einbußen in Puncto Festigkeit hinzunehmen.

Die 30er Smoke wiegt nur 221g Gramm.

Dabei hat die Rolle nach wie vor einen Metallkörper, der widerstandsfähig ist und den ultrasanften Getriebelauf sicherstellt. Überall, dort wo Metall eingesetzt werden muss, wurde es auch benutzt, aber das in einer gewichtsoptimierten Form - das Gehäuse erscheint als Rohbauteil eher als Schweizer Käse mit Ausfräsungen wo nur möglich. Auf der anderen Seite wurde Metall durch moderne Verbundmaterialien ersetzt, wo sich dies anbot.

So besteht der Rotor aus einem Verbund aus einem Kunststoff aus der Raumfahrt und langen Kohlefasern ( ca. 10mm), was extrem schwierig zu verarbeiten ist, aber eine unglaubliche Festigkeit erzielt.

Daneben brilliert die Smoke mit einem besonders leichten und ungewöhnlich geformten und dadurch balancierten Kurbelarm und mit einer Mehrscheiben-Carbon-Frontbremse, die bis zu 20lb Bremsdruck aufbauen kann, sicher ungewöhnlich für eine Rolle dieser Größe.

Das Max Cast Spulenkantendesign reduziert zudem die Schnurreibung an der Abwurfkante, was die Wurfweiten signifikant steigen lässt.

*Technische Serienausstattung:*

ultraleichter Aluminium Körper

Rotor aus C4LF Faserverbung (mit eingebetteten langen Kohlefasern)

10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl

unendliche Rücklaufsperre

Aluminium PT Long Stroke Spule

Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem mit Carbon Scheiben

extrem leichte Kurbel aus Aluminium und EVA-Kurbelknauf, 100% wackelfrei, da nur

auszuschrauben, nicht an zuklappen

Foot Forward Rollenfuß für bessere Rutenbalance

unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem Nickel-Titanium-Material

Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer mit Anti Drall System


----------



## Flacho (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kaka schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht. Schönes Teil!
> 
> Wo hast du den gefangen? Meine den See auf den Bildern zu erkennen.



Hi,

der See liegt zwischen Dillingen an der Donau und Holzheim. Es gibt nur Karten für die Familie. Und 20 Tageskarten pro Jahr. Die sind aber meist schon im Januar weg.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer von heute


----------



## düssel (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da gibt man hunderte Euro im Takle-Wahn aus und auf was steigt das Vieh ein?! Auf nen Tauwurm an der Posenmontage |supergri

43 cm; mein bisher größter Barsch :vik:


----------



## Toppel (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dussel schrieb:


> Da gibt man hunderte Euro im Takle-Wahn aus und auf was steigt das Vieh ein?! Auf nen Tauwurm an der Posenmontage |supergri
> 
> 43 cm; mein bisher größter Barsch :vik:



Schöner Fisch! =)


----------



## Frosch38 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei Dauerregen ging es heute an die Peene. Es sollte auf Barsch und Hecht  mit DS gehen. Rute zusammengebaut und dann die Frage ... welche Farbe  und welcher Köder wohl bei diesem Wetter am besten geht. Entscheidung  getroffen und los ging es. Erster Wurf ... Barsch 10cm und so ging es weiter bis ein besserer Barsch (28cm) am Haken zappelte. Einige Würfe später ein kräftiges Stucken und es hing ein Hecht von ca. 60cm am Haken der leider das Vorfach durchtrennte und entkam. Also neu binden,aber wo ist die Vorfachschnur zu Hause #q  ,aber es gibt ja noch Angler die manchmal Schnurreste liegenlassen. Es  war eine 40er also damit neu gebunden und weiter ging es. Dann kam auch  der nächst Einschlag und ich dachte sofort Hecht der sich aber als Rapfen entpupte. Es kamen dann noch weitere Barsche um 25cm. Für das Regenwetter war es aber recht gut. 



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1920x1080.
	




This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1920x1080.


----------



## kernell32 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hat mal wieder n kleiner Stachler gezappelt.

Perfekte Pfannengrösse ca 60 cm :vik:


----------



## Bela B. (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.

Glückwunsch an " kischt " zum Gewinn der Rolle.#6

Bela B.


----------



## loete1970 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische dabei.

Ich kann nur mit einem kleinen Hecht von 60 cm dienen.


----------



## brauni (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Nacht gab es wieder nen schönen Elbzetti!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch, Bräuni!

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Siever (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Mädels, ich hab ja schon länger nix mehr gepostet hier. Keine Zeit und so... . Ich schaue mir aber immer wieder gerne eure Fänge an! Ich stell jetzt aber auch mal wieder fix ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen ein... .


----------



## hanzz (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Siever 

Da haste aber gut zugeschlagen.
Petri. Klasse Fänge.

Auch den anderen dickes Petri


----------



## nordbeck (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

moin

ja ich weiss, ich fang eh nur kleine und ja ich weiss, sind in holland gefangen, das zählt nicht wei die springen einem eh in den kescher :k:k trotzdem für 2 tage keine schlechte ausbeute.

88 brassen






101 hering






89 sardine







96 sardine






107 sardine






112 stint






98 makrele







#h#h#h


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (5. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nordbeck:Überwältigend! 

Das soll Dir erstmal einer nachmachen.

Dickes Petri!

weiter so...


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri auch von mir. Dachte aber immer, das Sardinen usw. anders aussehen -_-


----------



## nordbeck (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke.

ist  holland, das ist halt was anderes als mittelmeer...


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dicker von Heute


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ nordbeck: Sehr geile Fische! Dickes Petri dazu!
Mit welchen Montagen, in welcher Tiefe etc.? Wäre nett, wenn du dazu was schreiben könntest.
Gruss ROY


----------



## pike-81 (6. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Petri Heil zu der traumhaften Strecke Nordbeck! Wirklich beneidenswert. 
Petri


----------



## GrundelGuide (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander vom vergangen Donnerstag
73cm


----------



## er2de2 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ja ich weiss, ich fang eh nur kleine und ja ich weiss, sind in holland gefangen, das zählt nicht wei die springen einem eh in den kescher :k:k trotzdem für 2 tage keine schlechte ausbeute.
> 
> ...



*Also das nenne ich mal eine Strecke, meinen Respeckt und Glückwunsch!!! Dickes Petri #r*


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach Feierabend noch einmal eine Stunde in dem Mistwetter gewesen.
MfG Scholle


----------



## Boom (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Feine Fische Tim!!!

Konnte heute mein PB verhaften. 
War für ne Std unter einer Brücke und konnte einen 93er Hecht landen. 
Hat auf ne kleine Rotfeder gebissen an einer simplen Posenmontage.


----------



## nordbeck (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke leute!

coole sache michael. petri zum pb! warste in holland unterwegs?


----------



## mathei (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



GrundelGuide schrieb:


> Zander vom vergangen Donnerstag
> 73cm


 
schöner zetti. petri


----------



## Boom (6. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo war anner Berkel bei Eibergen wollte demnächst aber mal weiter in Holland reinfahren


----------



## rudini (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...stunning colour! |bigeyes

Petri Heil!


----------



## Veit (7. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Wochen!

Nach diversen Zander um die 80 cm und den üblichen Schniepeln in den letzten Wochen gab es heute mal wieder einen in "Champions League"-Format. 95 cm auf Stint-Shad. Später folgte noch ein 81er.


----------



## strafer (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger.

Mit Veit kann ich noch nich ganz mithalten aber ich war gestern Abend bei Sauwetter unterwegs und konnte im halleschen Stadtgebiet einen kleinen Zetti überlisten.
Hab mich trotzdem tierisch gefreut, weil ich ihn auf T-Rig gefangen habe, was ich erst ein paar wenige Male getestet hab.


----------



## mathei (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

angelzeit 12:30 bis 15:30.
der Barsch jagte am grund seinen eigenen nachwuchs. fangtiefe um die 16 m. wasserthemperatur 11 grad






erfolgreicher köder war der kopy in gelb 3,5 cm





am ende kamen 25 barsche von 25 -35 cm bei raus.




bin voll zufrieden mit dem heutigen tag nach so langer nicht angelzeit.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar Fische aus der "Kreisklasse"|muahah:|uhoh:
MeinerEiner








Roland 






...selbstverständlich...ein "*DICKES*" Petri an alle Fänger :vik:


----------



## Daniel1983 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Vertikal am Baggersee! Köder Jackson Active Shad... eine wahre Bank Vertikal auf Barsch das Teil.

Der größte hat 46 cm.... die 50 sind in Reichweite!


----------



## straleman (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Arne und Roland wie immer schicke fischies#6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri arne und roland geile fische.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## DennyHamburg (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Arne. Schöner Fisch|bigeyes


----------



## BasterHRO (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Vertikal am Baggersee! Köder Jackson Active Shad... eine wahre Bank Vertikal auf Barsch das Teil.
> 
> Der größte hat 46 cm.... die 50 sind in Reichweite!



Was für ein Barsch....!!! Hammer, Petri Heil!! #6


----------



## djoerni (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da habt ihr ja wieder abgeräumt Arne &Roland! Dickes Petri!


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bitte nich immer die Bilder mitzitieren|rolleyes


----------



## siloaffe (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Bitte nich immer die Bilder mitzitieren|rolleyes




Warum nicht???


----------



## Hardcorerer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Arne & Roland schöne Zettis


----------



## surfer93 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Arne & Roland! Bei euch gehts ja wieder richtig rund!


----------



## west1 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Vertikal am Baggersee! Köder Jackson Active Shad... eine wahre Bank Vertikal auf Barsch das Teil.
> 
> Der größte hat 46 cm.... die 50 sind in Reichweite!



Petri zu den Barschen! #6

Bei mir war bisher in diesem Jahr bei 43cm schluß.

http://*ih.us/scaled/large/407/mpbz.jpg


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...danke Männer,ihr wisst ja wie hart und ehrlich es in der Kreisklasse zu geht !!!


----------



## Daniel1983 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke zusammen! 

@west, 43 ist auch eine Klasse Klamotte!

bei uns schwimmen einige Kaliber rum, bin gespannt was der Winter noch so bringt! Momentan ziehen die Barsche vom Rhein in die Baggerseen und beziehen ihr Winterquartier und hauen sich ordentlich die Wampe voll!


----------



## Thunderstruck (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank auch von mir Jungs! #h


----------



## jvonzun (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch und Hecht bekommen nun ihren wohlverdienten Winterurlaub und so startete ich heute mein Quappen-Jigging-Saison!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die trockene Phase genutzt und diesen Kollegen in unserem kleinen Fluss erbeutet... 

http://*ih.us/a/img59/2453/rs14.jpg


----------



## nordbeck (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wiedermal kleine fische aus den niederlanden die in den kescher sprangen.


88 dünnster fast 90er aller zeiten, wo ganze 3,6kg! köder war eine sardine

http://*ih.us/a/img812/9549/44xb.jpg

nächtlicher damenbesuch 106 cm, ganzer hering gebissen um 2:30 uhr!

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/63/qdla.jpg

und ein klassischer sonnenaufgangshecht 108 cm, wieder mal ganzer hering
http://*ih.us/a/img853/4686/4ehm.jpg


danke für den besuch und pack noch 30 cm drauf ^^

http://*ih.us/a/img703/791/e4e8.jpg


----------



## Killerschnauze (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster und warscheinlich einziger Zander des Jahres 2013 an meinem Vereinsgewässer (Baggersee 14 ha) mit relativ schlechtem Bestand an Zandern.

Klassisch mit 2g Knicklichtpose und 6cm Rotauge gedippt in Fischöl auf Grund gefangen.
Hatte schon gedacht diese Methode funktioniert nur auf Aal.

63cm


----------



## phirania (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri zum Zander.#6#6#6


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen mal kurz am See gewesen und dank der milden Temperaturen knallen die Hechte noch auf die Jerks an der Oberfläche :m


----------



## raubfisch-ole (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch was ihr hier alles für schöne Fische fangt, weiter so Männer! Neben einem kleinen Hecht und einem gehakten Schuppenkarpfen von Gestern gab es dann heute Nachmittag diese beiden makellosen Zettis. 74 und 63. 






hier mal noch das gahkte U-Boot, junge war der rund! 




Gruß Ole


----------



## BasterHRO (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Ole, hast du irgendwie ne spezielle Kamera? Die Bilder sind ja aller erste Sahne...!!! #6

Und ganz nebenbei Petri zu den tollen Fischen! :m


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nice, die Fische! War wieder ein Genuß den Thread runter zu scrollen!

Besonders der Herings-Hecht ist echt mal interessant!

@Pike-Hunter1994
In welcher Gewässerart fischst du denn?


----------



## mathei (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sind heute auch noch mal raus auf barschjagt. ca.60 stk. konnten wir fangen, bei 33 cm war leider schluß.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Johnnie Walker:
Der Hecht kam aus einem kleineren See, zur Tiefe kann ich keine genauen Angaben geben, da ich dort heute zum ersten mal gezielt auf Hecht geangelt habe...der Hecht räuberte die ganze Zeit an der Oberfläche in der Mitte vom Tümpel und daher habe ich mich für den schwimmenden Jerk entschieden und es funzte :m


----------



## Frosch38 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hat sich die Peene als schwierig zu beangelndes Gewässer erwiesen. Hatte dann meine selbst gebundenen Barschfliegen benutzt und konnte zwei Barsche damit fangen. Der kleine ging auf GUFI.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1401x1006.


----------



## nordbeck (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Nice, die Fische! War wieder ein Genuß den Thread runter zu scrollen!
> 
> Besonders der Herings-Hecht ist echt mal interessant!



welcher denn? der nächtliche, oder der morgentliche? #h


petri an alle fänger.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Sonnenaufgangsschniepel :g

50cm






Danach hat mir dicker Zetti den Jig aufgebogen und hat sich, davongemacht |krach:

Sehr ärgerlich wenns am Material scheitert, das war nämlich ein ganz schöner Brummer.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hats heute Gemoppelt 




Gruß Ole


----------



## nordbeck (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne kirsche


----------



## Hezaru (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na da hats aber mächtig gemoppelt#6
Spann uns nicht auf die Folter, wie lang?;+

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Osterei, Ole.

Geiler Fisch!


----------



## ulfisch (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolles Barscherl
petri.


----------



## ameisentattoo (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die glücklichen Fänger. 
Sind ja mal klasse Fische dabei!

Hier ein Zetti vom Rhein.
Da im Strom das Wasser zu hoch war, musste ich in den Hafen ausweichen....


----------



## brauni (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger schöne Fische! War auch wieder bissl am Wasser!


----------



## brauni (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und noch ein Paar!#h


----------



## laxvän (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Strecke. 
Dickes Petri. Ich glaube, dass eine Abendsession doch wohl mal ganz sinvoll ist|kopfkrat


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Leute, ihr zeigt ja echt tolle Fänge besonders Bräuni hat richtig abgeräumt :m
Hier mal einer von 6 von einer 2h-Spinnsession heute morgen.
Alle Fische gingen zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## lahn mann (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Barsch vor dem Hochwasser waren sehr Aktive.


----------



## sevone (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich weiß, für einige bin ich ein Umweltschänder und Augenbeschmutzer, aber ich fand das hier doch einen Post wert; weniger um des Fanges willen, als um den Mageninhalt, der mich persönlich immer sehr interessiert. Da dies andere möglicherweise ebenso halten, wollte ich Euch ein Bild nicht vorenthalten.
Der große Hecht hatte 80cm, die Kleinen ca. 20 bis 25.


----------



## timy169 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na das nenne ich doch mal einen Kannibalen


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi sevone,
uff.. das ist ja mal interessant! 

Dass der Hecht auch mal auf einen Artgenossen langt ok - aber gleich 3 auf einmal... erstaunlich.


----------



## sevone (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Hecht hat sich danach noch einen komplett inhalierten 23er Shad genehmigt.


----------



## Azareus (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dein Gewässer scheint einen zu Guten Hechtbestand zu haben.


----------



## inselkandidat (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei 3 Hechten ist das kein Zufall mehr. Der ist auf den Hechtgeschmack gekommen! Petri zum Kannibalen!


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist ja echt mal interessant. Gleich 3 auf einmal. Lässt wirklich vermuten, dass dein Gewässer sehr Hechtproduktiv ist.
Oder viele Fische finden sich gerade auf engerem raum zusammen durch die sinkenden Temperaturen... allerdings ist selbst dann wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Hecht-Hattrick eher gering. 
Nichtdestotrotz Petri schonmal für den Vierer!

Bei mir gabs heut in der Elbe diesen Burschen


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Musst ja aufpassen wenn du so einen Hecht am Wasser ausnimmst, das dich da keiner mit den Untermaßigen erwischt...sonst gibts noch Ärger. #c|kopfkrat#q


----------



## Willi90 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Musst ja aufpassen wenn du so einen Hecht am Wasser ausnimmst, das dich da keiner mit den Untermaßigen erwischt...sonst gibts noch Ärger. #c|kopfkrat#q



ahhhja....

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher wo die Hechte hier her kommen, aber am Bodensee gibts weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit. #h


----------



## Screwi (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch mal wieder am Wasser und die Barsche waren nicht zu bremsen.
Hier einer der größeren


----------



## Bodensee89 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Willi90 schrieb:


> ahhhja....
> 
> Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher wo die Hechte hier her kommen, aber am Bodensee gibts weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit. #h





Am Untersee gibts beides. 

Gilt nur am Obersee.


----------



## Promachos (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

auch ich hatte mal wieder Angelglück...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## senne (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Teil


----------



## senne (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sevone schrieb:


> Ich weiß, für einige bin ich ein Umweltschänder und Augenbeschmutzer, aber ich fand das hier doch einen Post wert; weniger um des Fanges willen, als um den Mageninhalt, der mich persönlich immer sehr interessiert. Da dies andere möglicherweise ebenso halten, wollte ich Euch ein Bild nicht vorenthalten.
> Der große Hecht hatte 80cm, die Kleinen ca. 20 bis 25.




Sind Hecht jetzt lebend gebärende Fische


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle!

@ Promachos: Hammer Fisch!


----------



## Gohann (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sevone schrieb:


> Ich weiß, für einige bin ich ein Umweltschänder und Augenbeschmutzer, aber ich fand das hier doch einen Post wert; weniger um des Fanges willen, als um den Mageninhalt, der mich persönlich immer sehr interessiert. Da dies andere möglicherweise ebenso halten, wollte ich Euch ein Bild nicht vorenthalten.
> Der große Hecht hatte 80cm, die Kleinen ca. 20 bis 25.



Sehr Aufschlussreiche Fotos! Für mich aber deshalb, weil mal wieder gezeigt wird, unter welchen hygienischen Verhältnissen wild gefangene Fische = Hochwertige Lebensmittel verarbeitet werden. Das Geknüssel, auf dem Schlachtbrett kann doch wohl nicht dein Ernst sein#d Da fliegen hunderte kleiner Schuppen mit Schleim rum. Der geöffnete Magensack verstreut Bakterien ohne Ende!|uhoh: Bei dir würde ich keinen Fisch essen.

Sorry aber das musste ich mal loslassen! Meine Aussage soll aber den Fang nicht schmälern. Aber überlege dir mal was für die Zukunft! Das geht auch besser!:m

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Cloud (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wäre auch zu seltsam wenn sich mal keiner wegen solch Bilder auslassen würde...
Du ziehst dir vermutlich auch deinen Kasack an, desinfizierst gesamte Umgebung und greifst dann zum ausnehmen deiner Fische zum Skalpell hm?
Selbstverständlich vorher noch an den Mund- sowie Haarschutz gedacht!
Aber ja auf die Schuppen aufpassen, dass die net rumfliegen, geschweige denn auf den Schleim. Ist sowieso schon kein gutes Zeichen wenn ein Fisch Schleim und Schuppen besitzt. Sollte unter solchen Umständen eigentlich nur vom Fachmann ausgenommen bzw behandelt werden!
Schau dir lieber keinen Schlachthof an...Danke  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gohann (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wollte mich hier nicht auslassen! Aber den Fisch mal mit Wasser abspülen und den Magensack nicht direkt am aufgeschnittenen Fisch öffnen ist in meinen Augen doch etwas hygienischer!

So und jetzt besser wieder zu den gefangenen Raubfischen!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## sevone (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Gohann schrieb:


> Das Geknüssel, auf dem Schlachtbrett kann doch wohl nicht dein Ernst sein#d Da fliegen hunderte kleiner Schuppen mit Schleim rum. Der geöffnete Magensack verstreut Bakterien ohne Ende!|uhoh: Bei dir würde ich keinen Fisch essen.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Keine Sorge, ich habe den Fisch nicht so verspeist, wie er dort liegt. Ich habe den Hecht sogar abgepült NACHDEM ich ihn fertig ausgenommen habe. Davon habe ich aber leider keine Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hast Du genau richtig gemacht sevone, und damit genug dieses Offtopics.
Danke.


----------



## rudini (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Cloud schrieb:


> Wäre auch zu seltsam wenn sich mal keiner wegen solch Bilder auslassen würde...
> Du ziehst dir vermutlich auch deinen Kasack an, desinfizierst gesamte Umgebung und greifst dann zum ausnehmen deiner Fische zum Skalpell hm?
> Selbstverständlich vorher noch an den Mund- sowie Haarschutz gedacht!
> Aber ja auf die Schuppen aufpassen, dass die net rumfliegen, geschweige denn auf den Schleim. Ist sowieso schon kein gutes Zeichen wenn ein Fisch Schleim und Schuppen besitzt. Sollte unter solchen Umständen eigentlich nur vom Fachmann ausgenommen bzw behandelt werden!
> ...




....hahaha, super!!:m

Petri allen Fängern!!

Wie groß war denn der Zetti , Promachos?...sieht bombig aus! 

Cheers


----------



## Promachos (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

"Nur" 82 cm, aber extrem kompakt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine Minute geangelt und schon war die Pose weg 
Nach einem Selbstauslöserfoto gings für den Fisch ins Wasser zurück :m


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir lief es gestern an der Elbe recht erfolgreich. Neben einem Schniepel gabs zwei vorzeigbare Zander. Leider hat der Kollege den Fisch nicht ganz getroffen beim fotografieren.


----------



## zanderzone (14. November 2013)

@Gohann: solche Leute brauchen wir hier!! Danke und Amen.. Ach ja.. Pass bloß auf, dass dein Fisch keine Made frisst!! Manchmal glaube ich das hier einfach nicht!!!?!?!?!??!??


----------



## zanderzone (14. November 2013)

Fasst vergessen!! Tolle Fische, Männer!!


----------



## rudini (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...some blue cod ,tarakihi and kahawei :k

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...nice n Petri...Bro


----------



## Thunderstruck (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische, Tilo!

Petri


----------



## rudini (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*thx mates**!*#h


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ernüchterung nach 4 tagen ansitzen. zwei fische -.-

einer nachts um 4 auf makrele und einer morgens um 9 auf sardine. beide am gleichen tag, ansonsten lecker blanken.

99






100


----------



## pike-81 (16. November 2013)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Wollte meine Kunstködersammlung schon verkaufen, und mir Heringe und Makrelen besorgen. 
Petri Heil zu den Traumhechten.


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke 

verkaufen würd ich die nicht. aber ich motte ein bis nach der schonzeit


----------



## pilker89 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal das gute Wetter ausgenutzt um mit Köderfisch auf Hecht zu gehen. Nach ca. 4 Stunden nichts. Doch dann dieser wunderschöne Hecht. Lieferte einen super Drill.
103 cm lang und 10 Kilo schwer


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zu den Hechten :m
Der 1.03 m ist aber auch kugelrund |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da purzeln ja die Meterfische.
Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja der goldene raubfischherbst zieht sich in den november. ich steh bei 6 metern im november und bin optimistisch noch in den zweistelligen bereich zu kommen ^^


petri an alle fänger. der ausgenommene hecht auf den seiten zuvor zeigt warum es so wichtig ist grade die großen im wasser zu belassen. bei der entnahme von mamas explodiert der bestand an kleinen grashechten leider zu sehr.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kam gestern nach einem Monat Angelpasue endlich mal wieder ans Wasser.
Mit Jerkbaits bewaffnet bin ich an ein paar kleinere Nebengewässer des Rheins losgezogen.

Gegen 12:00Uhr ist mir keine 5m vor den Füßen im ca. 1m tiefen Wasser ein 70+ Hecht auf den Jerk geknallt. Etwas überrascht, dass zu dieser Jahreszeit im derart flachen Wasser noch einer einsteigt hab ich den Anhieb total versemmelt #q. 
Nach kurzem Fluchen über meine Unvermögen flog der Köder wieder ins Wasser .
Eine halbe Stunde später ist dann der Versöhnungsfisch eingestiegen. Zwar maß der Gute nur 57cm, die Freude war trotzdem groß.

Danach konnte ich leider nur noch einen versunkenen Baum haken. Der wollte meinen Köder auch nicht mehr hergeben:c.

Hier noch ein kurzes Foto vom 57er, bevor er mir (ungeschickt wie ich bin) wieder ins Wasser gefallen ist .

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## wetti (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo.
nach langer Abstinenz habe ich es heute endlich mal wieder an den Mittellandkanal geschafft.
Der Zielfisch Zander lies sich leider nicht blicken, dafür ist mir ne Streifenkugel von 42cm eingestiegen. 
Viele Grüße und dickes Petri
Marc


----------



## MarcoZG (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Das erste mal auf dem See mit Boot geangelt und gleich meinen ersten Esox mit der größe von 79 cm gelandet:k


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch! Man sieht aber schön auf den Fotos, insbesondere von den großen Hechten, dass sie sich ganz schön die Bäuche voll schlagen gerade! Alle sehr fett, schön zu sehen!


----------



## nordbeck (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei meinen liegts glaub ich vor allem an der futterstelle ^^
hatte letzte woche nen 88-89er der nur knapp über 3 kg wog. 
so richtig am mästen sind sie also noch nicht.


----------



## coolspace (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern auf dem Bodden und nach einigen Hechten und 1nem Zander dann nen 101cm Hecht .. Biss kam 3 m vor dem Boot und ziemlich heftig. Da ging dann kurz die Post ab...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri!
auch ein bisschen wenig auf den rippen, oder? wie schwer?


----------



## coolspace (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe die Dame nicht gewogen, hatten aber noch 9 weitere von 89 cm, 86 cm und kleiner und keiner war irgendwie dicker.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ungewöhnlich. vergleich mal mit meinen beiden, die sind etwa gleich lang aber lagen bei 9,5 und 9,8 kg


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Freitagabend hat es am DEK mal etwas besser gezandert.
Sonst hat man sich ja eher an die Fische rund um die 50cm gewöhnt...
An der Stellfisch mit Köfi.


----------



## Bela B. (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute ging es endlich wieder einmal für 2h ans Wasser.Ich konnte dabei 2 Hechte landen.
Der größte war 87cm.

Bela B.


----------



## hanzz (19. November 2013)

Bela B. schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.
> 
> Heute ging es endlich wieder einmal für 2h ans Wasser.Ich konnte dabei 2 Hechte landen.
> Der größte war 87cm.
> ...



Sieht grösser aus.
Petri.

Auch allen anderen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Sieht grösser aus.



Das habe ich auch gedacht, liegt wohl am "Veit Foto-shop"!

Perti Heil auch von mir, zum Hecht.
Dies wünsche ich ebenso den anderen Fängern !

Jürgen


----------



## coolspace (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eher daran das er die Arme fast ganz vorgestreckt hat...

Aber Petri allen zu den Fängen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brauni (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bela! Schöner Hecht! Genieß den Neid der anderen#6


----------



## Blechinfettseb (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern schnell meine neue Rute Spro Godfather III eingeweiht und direkt noch einen 72cm Hecht gelandet.

An der stelle nochmals vielen Dank an Tommi Engels von www.raubfischspezialist.de für die super Beratung und die super schnelle Bestellung der Rute bei Spro. :m

Nächstes Jahr gibts dann mal eine anständige Kamera ;-)


----------



## Mace23 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind halt die Üblichen tricks....   
werd nie verstehen wieso man das macht !!! 

Wie schon erwähnt, arme schön ausstrecken und mit der kamera nah dran !!


----------



## Breamhunter (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mace23 schrieb:


> Sind halt die Üblichen tricks....
> werd nie verstehen wieso man das macht !!!
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, arme schön ausstrecken und mit der kamera nah dran !!



Wo liegt denn bitte sehr das Problem ?
Es steht doch dabei, daß der Hecht 87 cm hatte. Ich finde das Foto sehr gelungen und der Fisch sollte ja auch im Vordergrund stehen. 
Von mir ein Petri Heil zu dem schönen Hecht.
An alle anderen Fänger natürlich auch !


----------



## raubfisch-ole (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bela mein Freund! Frag mich zwar was hier schon wieder für Kommentare kommen aber egal. Wahrscheinlich sind Bilder von Fischen die völlig breit gekloppt auf der Arbeitsplatte der Einbauküche liegen schöner anzusehen für einige Leute...
Hier mal mein vorgestreckter 92er Zander von Heute..... 


Schlimm finde ich das es auch immer die Leute sind, die selbst nie Fänge Posten. Ich denke Ihr solltet euch einfach in Zurückhaltung üben und versuchen selbst schöne Bilder auf die Beine zu stellen. Also einfach mal drüber nach denken!!!


----------



## Colli_HB (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Super Z-Fisch!


----------



## DavidsFishin (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Woche kurz vor Sonnenuntergang! Neues Gewässer! Auf ein 23cm Jerk!


----------



## er2de2 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Petri Bela mein Freund! Frag mich zwar was hier schon wieder für Kommentare kommen aber egal. Wahrscheinlich sind Bilder von Fischen die völlig breit gekloppt auf der Arbeitsplatte der Einbauküche liegen schöner anzusehen für einige Leute...
> Hier mal mein vorgestreckter 92er Zander von Heute.....
> 
> 
> Schlimm finde ich das es auch immer die Leute sind, die selbst nie Fänge Posten. Ich denke Ihr solltet euch einfach in Zurückhaltung üben und versuchen selbst schöne Bilder auf die Beine zu stellen. Also einfach mal drüber nach denken!!!



Glückwunsch zum schönen Zandrino!!!

Super Posting, deine Worte sprechen wirklich Bände, ich sehe das genau so, lieber einen schönen präsentierten Fisch in Vorhalteposition als die "super" Küchenfotos. Deine Signatur kommt da gerade passend ... man muss auch eben mal gönnen können. Anscheinend können das einige nicht, schade.


----------



## Bela B. (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

@ all: Petri Dank.

@ Bräuni: Von mir auch ein Petri Heil an deine lezten Fänge beim Nachtspinnfischen.

@ Ole:Ein dickes Petri Heil zum Zander und zum schönem Foto.

Bela B.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...dickes *Petri* zum geilen Zander Ole,auch allen anderen Fängern ein dickes *Petri*...


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

@Ole und Bela: nicht diejenigen, die meckern sind die guten Angler...

wer will denn Details im Hintergrund sehen?

Fische sind bei Euch immer sehr vorbildlich präsentiert. Weiter so.


----------



## rudini (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

..hier mal n lütter Aal gestern vom Yak aus gefangen:k

Cheers


----------



## kernell32 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaja immer schön die Arme richtung Kamera ausstrecken dass die Muskeln schön dick aussehen tststs.

|bla: :g

Schöner Fisch!


----------



## jvonzun (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schicke Rutte jvonzun. Petri. Wo kliegt denn Dein Gewässer, dass du diesen fisch erfolgreich beangeln kannst? Steht bei mir auch auf der Liste. Leider kein passendes Gewässer im Umkreis bekannt.


----------



## jvonzun (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die kommen in der Schweiz in vielen Seen sehr zahlreich vor!
 Diese ist vom Zugersee.


----------



## mathei (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super rutte. mit deiner köderwahl überrascht du immer wieder.


----------



## Mace23 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sau geil ... das es immer als Neid oder sonst was dagestellt wird... ich Gönne jedem sein Fisch .. da ist kein Neid oder sonst was !!!! 

Es war nur eine Aussage ... und Fakt !!!! NICHT MEHR UND NICHT WENIGER !!!


----------



## Bodensee89 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ist das denn für ne Montage/Angelart ?


----------



## ulfisch (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri Leute!


Petri,
faszinierend hässliches Tier.
Rutten sind mir aber sympathisch k.a. warum:vik:


----------



## pike-81 (22. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Ist mir gestern in einer flachen Bucht auf'nen 14er Zalt geballert. 
Dachte erst an einen Schniepel, aber dann kam dieser Stachelritter zum Vorschein:


----------



## nordbeck (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle fänger, besonders an ole! würd so manchen hecht für den zander tauschen 


so bin auch wieder da.
umstände waren beschissen, hatte 3 mal krassen wetterwechsel und gallopierenden luftruck. von minus 4 in der nacht (inklusive eingefrorenem brolly) über sonnige 10 grad nachmittags bis hin zu unwetter war wirklich alles dabei. entsprechend mussten die fische extrem hart erarbeitet werden und entgegen meiner neuerlichen vorliebe für große gewässer sind wir heute sogar mal wieder auf die alte tour an nem kanal unterwegs gewesen.

100, 9uhr morgens auf ne 3/4 makrele






101, 16 uhr, stint






98, 13 uhr, ganzer hering driftend unter ner brücke


----------



## jvonzun (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich fische die Rutten vertikal vom Boot, Schwimmbagger oder von Hafenanlagen in Tiefen zwischen 30 und 80m. Man nimmt dafür ein Blei (welcher Art auch immer), um auf Tiefe zu kommen und zupft das dann knapp über Grund herum (Wurm ist Pflicht).
Ist 10mal effektiver als das passive Ansitzangeln!
Möchte dieses Jahr noch ein Video machen, leider beissen sie zurzeit noch nicht richtig gut im Hellen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Holy Moly!
> 
> Schade das der Fisch nichtmehr schwimmt, aber trotzdem ein ordentliches Petri! Hab grad mal in der Fisch und Fang nachgeschaut, mit dem Teil wärst du mit großem Vorsprung auf Platz 1 der Rangliste.
> 
> So einen würde ich gerne mal an richtig leichtem Gerät fangen.



Lol, hier muss ich mich mal selber zitieren.

Heute eine Fisch und Fang gekauft und beim duchblättern sehe ich ein Foto von einem großen Rapfen...ich denke, das kennst du doch?? Hier mal im Thread geschaut und auch gefunden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254238&page=145

Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz mit deutlichem Vorsprung. :m 


Hab noch eine Frage: Und zwar ist in dem Thread etwas Blut am Fisch und an deinen Fingern zu sehen. In der aktuellen F&F ist dasselbe Bild auf Seite 92 zu sehen. Aber die Stelle unter den Kiemen und an den Fingern ist nichtmehr rot/blutig.

Hat die F&F da etwa retuschiert?


----------



## nordbeck (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hab ich  mir auch gedacht. im raubfisch war er auch glaub ich!


----------



## Surf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun
sag mal was sitzt den bei deiner Montage oben rechts über der orange  Perle auf der Hauptschnur? Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. ..


----------



## buddah (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Müsste Locklichter sein


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

HiHi...neues Gewässer getestet und dann ist  gleich beim ersten Wurf in der 1. Absinkphase n Hecht aufn Gummifisch  draufgeballert:vik:...so begann eine schöne, wenn auch kurze Beißzeit 
 Hier mal einer stellvertretend...


----------



## jvonzun (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das waren einmal Rasseln, mittlerweile jedoch so verrostet, dass man nix mehr hört.
All dieses Zeugs ist jedoch nicht wichtig, ich "verziere" einfach gerne meine Quappen-Zupfer. Das einzige entscheidende ist, dass man den Drilling nicht direkt ans Blei montieren sollte. Wenn sie vorsichtig beissen, lassen sie sonst oft wieder los..


----------



## Stachelritter13 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

war heute Mittags endlich wieder mal für ein Stündchen in einem kleinen Nachtbarschaftsflüsschen (Hessel) angeln.
Bislang habe ich hier ausschließlich Barsche zwischen 15-30cm gefangen (Ausnahme ein Döbel 50cm) und meinen PB Barsch von ca. 35cm.

Heute habe ich mit Ultra Light Gerät und 8cm Swing Impact von Keitech in weiß geangelt.

Zunächste bissen wieder nur 2 Barsche mit 19 und 21cm, doch dann später merkte ich eine harte Attacke in der Rute und meine Rute bog sich sehr. Als ich sah, dass es tatsächlich ein Barsch ist, wusste ich, dass dies mein neuer PB wird, sollte ich ihn landen. Nach mehreren kleinen Ausreißversuchen konnte ich ihn schließlich auch landen und es war tatsächlich mein neuer PB. 46cm und ca. 1,5KG wog das Prachtstück.

Ich bin immer noch ganz happy, da ich solche Brocken in dem Gewässer nicht erwartet hatte.


----------



## mathei (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

46 cm. schöner brummer


----------



## buddah (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> das waren einmal Rasseln, mittlerweile jedoch so verrostet, dass man nix mehr hört.
> All dieses Zeugs ist jedoch nicht wichtig, ich "verziere" einfach gerne meine Quappen-Zupfer. Das einzige entscheidende ist, dass man den Drilling nicht direkt ans Blei montieren sollte. Wenn sie vorsichtig beissen, lassen sie sonst oft wieder los..



Hört sich sehr interessant an!! Wir haben hier einen sehr großen See mit bis zu 38m Tiefe! Quappen gibt es ! Wie macht ihr potenzielle Spots aus?? Wäre bestimmt ne schöne Abwechslung zum üblichen Zander zuppel !! Aber ich komm mir ein bisschen verloren vor irgendwo ne Wurm zu baden!


----------



## Surf (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles klar,  eine Rassel also, würd mich gar nicht trauen solche Montagen  im Süßwaser zu benutze... sehr intetessant!


----------



## steppes (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern hat mein Junior mal zugeschlagen und konnte diesen 86cm Hecht am Vereinssee überlisten 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990


----------



## rudini (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

...Blue Cod underwater:k


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie groß war der denn und kann man die Essen? :>


----------



## rudini (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...megalegger!  der war um die 35cm ab 33cm dürfen die mit!...sehr schwierig mal welche über 40 zu erwischen!

Meine flatmates lutschen sogar den Kopp aus..da bleibt wirklich nüscht als Gräten über!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@nordbeck, Petri und danke aber deine Hechte kannst behalten :m Nee im Ernst, sind schon schöne Fische die du da immer rauskurbelst! Hier mal zwei Räuber vom We. 







Gruß Ole


----------



## Bommaringa (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Bild mit dem Barsch ist richtig genial! Richtig schön in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Kamera mit der das Bild gemacht wurde muß noch genialer sein. Respekt und Preisverdächtig!!!:k


----------



## Bela B. (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

@ Ole: Mein Freund,Petri zu den Fischen.Wenn Du mal in meine Richtung angeln fährt,sag bescheid.:g

Nachdem die Gewässer immer klaren werden,versuchte ich es heute in der Dämmerung.Dabei bekam ich zwei Hechte ans Band.Einen davon konnte ich zum kurzem Landgang überreden.
Der zweite zeigte sich nur kurz im Licht der Kopflampe.

Bela B.


----------



## nordbeck (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri ole und bela!

ja bela, ich sag doch nachtangeln auf hecht ist super. ich hab diverse fische auch mitten in der nacht gefangen.


----------



## richi23 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> @nordbeck, Petri und danke aber deine Hechte kannst behalten :m Nee im Ernst, sind schon schöne Fische die du da immer rauskurbelst! Hier mal zwei Räuber vom We.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Fische die du da immer an Land ziehst #h#c
An welchem Gewässer bist du unterwegs?

Petri


----------



## jvonzun (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Hört sich sehr interessant an!! Wir haben hier einen sehr großen See mit bis zu 38m Tiefe! Quappen gibt es !


 
 Suche Gebiete, wo es viele Steine hat. Falls es Seesaiblinge im See gibt, gehe jetzt zu deren Laichplätze, ansonsten musst du suchen, bis du sie hast.
 Hier ein kleines Video, bin zurzeit am Drehen eines besseren! Sobald du einen Biss hast, Rute sofort still halten und warten, bis es richtig nach unten zieht!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wMbgIGUdxY


 @Ole, wieder einmal sensationelle Fotos (und Fische natürlich auch!)


----------



## Frosch38 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach mehreren vergeblichen Ansitzen freut man sich auch über so ein kleinen Kauelbarsch.


----------



## drathy (25. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte am Samstag meine Zander-PB deutlich nach oben schrauben und diesen fetten 90er mit 8,3kg an Land ziehen. Herrlich, hab mich gefreut, wie ein kleines Kind! :vik:

Gebissen hat er auf einen 12,5cm Stint Shad im Kaulbarsch-Dekor.


----------



## BasterHRO (25. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



drathy schrieb:


> Ich konnte am Samstag meine Zander-PB deutlich nach oben schrauben und diesen fetten 90er mit 8,3kg an Land ziehen. Herrlich, hab mich gefreut, wie ein kleines Kind! :vik:
> 
> Gebissen hat er auf einen 12,5cm Stint Shad im Kaulbarsch-Dekor.



Petri, toller Zander...!!!!!! #6


----------



## laxvän (25. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern zu diesen  Ausnahmefischen.#6


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich weis, ist nicht "der größte" aber für mich ganz besonders :l
endlich hat es mal nach fast zwei Jahren funktioniert und ich konnte in der Elbe bei uns nen schönen Zander von 59 cm fangen... Die Freude war riesig und ich grins immernoch wenn ich dran denke... 

Petri in die Runde, echt schicke Räuber dabei gewesen hier... #6

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## BasterHRO (28. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Ich weis, ist nicht "der größte" aber für mich ganz besonders :l
> endlich hat es mal nach fast zwei Jahren funktioniert und ich konnte in der Elbe bei uns nen schönen Zander von 59 cm fangen... Die Freude war riesig und ich grins immernoch wenn ich dran denke...
> 
> Petri in die Runde, echt schicke Räuber dabei gewesen hier... #6
> ...



Größe, Größe, Größe.... #c

Es ist nen geiler Zander und für dich wahrscheinlich ein tolles Erlebnis.

Petri zu diesem tollen Räuber...!!! #6

Gruß Baster #h


----------



## mathei (28. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BasterHRO schrieb:


> Größe, Größe, Größe.... #c
> 
> Es ist nen geiler Zander und für dich wahrscheinlich ein tolles Erlebnis.
> 
> ...


dem ist nix hinzu zu fügen. fettes petri


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Ich weis, ist nicht "der größte" aber für mich ganz besonders :l
> endlich hat es mal nach fast zwei Jahren funktioniert und ich konnte in der Elbe bei uns nen schönen Zander von 59 cm fangen... Die Freude war riesig und ich grins immernoch wenn ich dran denke...
> 
> Petri in die Runde, echt schicke Räuber dabei gewesen hier... #6
> ...



Und ich dachte immer, die Elbe ist voll mit Zandern! |rolleyes

Dickes fettes Petri! Das sind genau die Momente die das Angeln so schön machen!!! |schild-g


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

59cm ist doch ne ordentliche Größe! Petri - solche Fische bereiten Freude!! Vor allem wenns endlich geklappt hat und der "Knoten geplatzt ist". Demnächst kommen sich noch ein paar dazu!

Bei mir sind in letzter Zeit wieder viele der Einheitsgröße 50-55 dabei - die müssen sich abgesprochen haben... Egal ob Kanal oder Elbe - im Hellen oder Dunkeln. Dennoch freue ich mich, da ich immer eine Erkenntnis daraus ziehen kann:


----------



## nordbeck (29. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war lecker blanken. erstes mal diese saison, aber morgen neue runde neue chancen


----------



## Tyrunic (29. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ich war lecker blanken. erstes mal diese saison, aber morgen neue runde neue chancen




Bei mir ist nur jedes 5-8te Mal ein Fisch dabei..


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da am Fluss heute morgen nicht viel lief, habe ich nochmal einen kleinen  See angesteuert und prompt schnappte sich ein Hecht den Shaker :m


----------



## xlxgwx (30. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Da am Fluss heute morgen nicht viel lief, habe ich nochmal einen kleinen  See angesteuert und prompt schnappte sich ein Hecht den Shaker :m



Petri. Den shaker habe ich auch in meiner box.
In welcher Tiefe hat er Ihn genommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Gewinner November:*
*ameisentattoo*

Der Gewinner wird benachrichtigt!

*Haltet euch ran, meldet Fische, gewinnt Rollen!!!!!*


*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*




*Quantum Smoke Spin*

Die Quantum Smoke ist neben der Exo die erste Quantum-Rolle mit einer Skelettbauweise, nach dem Prinzip "Metal where ist matters". Auf diese Weise konnten wir das Gewicht der Rolle dramatisch reduzieren, ohne auch  nur annähernd Einbußen in Puncto Festigkeit hinzunehmen.

Die 30er Smoke wiegt nur 221g Gramm.

Dabei hat die Rolle nach wie vor einen Metallkörper, der widerstandsfähig ist und den ultrasanften Getriebelauf sicherstellt. Überall, dort wo Metall eingesetzt werden muss, wurde es auch benutzt, aber das in einer gewichtsoptimierten Form - das Gehäuse erscheint als Rohbauteil eher als Schweizer Käse mit Ausfräsungen wo nur möglich. Auf der anderen Seite wurde Metall durch moderne Verbundmaterialien ersetzt, wo sich dies anbot.

So besteht der Rotor aus einem Verbund aus einem Kunststoff aus der Raumfahrt und langen Kohlefasern ( ca. 10mm), was extrem schwierig zu verarbeiten ist, aber eine unglaubliche Festigkeit erzielt.

Daneben brilliert die Smoke mit einem besonders leichten und ungewöhnlich geformten und dadurch balancierten Kurbelarm und mit einer Mehrscheiben-Carbon-Frontbremse, die bis zu 20lb Bremsdruck aufbauen kann, sicher ungewöhnlich für eine Rolle dieser Größe.

Das Max Cast Spulenkantendesign reduziert zudem die Schnurreibung an der Abwurfkante, was die Wurfweiten signifikant steigen lässt.

*Technische Serienausstattung:*

ultraleichter Aluminium Körper

Rotor aus C4LF Faserverbung (mit eingebetteten langen Kohlefasern)

10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl

unendliche Rücklaufsperre

Aluminium PT Long Stroke Spule

Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem mit Carbon Scheiben

extrem leichte Kurbel aus Aluminium und EVA-Kurbelknauf, 100% wackelfrei, da nur

auszuschrauben, nicht an zuklappen

Foot Forward Rollenfuß für bessere Rutenbalance

unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem Nickel-Titanium-Material

Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer mit Anti Drall System


----------



## ameisentattoo (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk  :g #h

Da sag ich Danke!
Micky


----------



## jvonzun (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nachdem die 3cm dicke Eisschicht ums Boot zerschlagen war, ging es auf den See "gümmelen"


----------



## Bela B. (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ ameisentattoo: Glückwunsch zur Rolle.#6

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Räubern.

Bei mir gab es diesen kleinen.

Bela B.


----------



## BasterHRO (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Bela,

Petri zum schönen Hecht. #6

Was ich ganz lustig finde:
Deine Fangfoto's sehen irgendwie immer gleich aus (nicht böse gemeint). :q


Gruß Baster #h


----------



## Hezaru (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bela B.

Ob ein Fisch groß oder klein ist kommt immer drauf an wie verwöhnt man ist...
für mich wär der groß...
Gilt natürlich auch für die anderen verwöhnten Jungs...:q


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@olegwa:
Direkt nach dem Auftreffen auf der Oberfläche in der 1. Absinkphase


----------



## xsxx226 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle und Glückwunsch dem Gewinner!
Bei mir gabs heute nen 43er Barsch,gebissen hat er auf ein 4.5 Shaker in der Farbe Ice.


----------



## Bela B. (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Dank.

@ esox226: Petri Heil zum Barsch.

@ BasterHROetri Dank.
Die Oberbekleidung,Stiefel,Mütze,Brille,Kopflampe und Lichtverhältnisse sind zur Zeit beim angeln die selben.Die Unterwäsche,Strümpfe und der Pullover ( zu sehen in den Jackenärmeln ) wird täglich gewechselt.:g

Bela B.


----------



## Frosch38 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klingelingeling hat es gestern beim Quappenangel gemacht. 
Eine Quappe mit 39cm und ein Blei von 50cm.



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1521x924.


----------



## polakgd (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo leute.

heute war endlich mal wider ein tag, an dem ich zeit hatte fischen zu  gehen. wie an jedem dieser tage ist die vorfreude natürlich immer sehr  groß. also sachen gepackt, aufs belo geschwungen und los gehts. 

heute habe ich mich so sehr aufs angeln gefreut, dass beim ersten hügel auf dem weg zur werse, mein pedal gebrochen ist.
das war schon mal das erste zeichen dafür, dass dieser tag woll nicht mein glückstag ist.
aber wegen so etwas läst sich natürlich kein angler vom angeln  abbriengen. erst recht nicht einer der sich schon lange auf diesen tag  gefreut hat. also wurde das belo kurzer hand zum tretroller  umfunktioniert.
endlich an der werse angekommen. die angel aufgebaut, lieblingsköder ins  wasser geworfen und die suche nach dem rekothecht beginnt.
wie meistens gab es die einen oder anderen hänger. obwohl der hängerbaum  eine buche war, sieht er jezt einem weihnachtsbaum ähnlicher als so  mancher tannenbaum.
aber egal gehört ja zum angeln dazu.
aber wegen so etwas läst sich natürlich kein angler vom angeln  abbriengen
meine mühen wurden nach 3 stunden angeln mit einem 80er belohnt. leider kein Hecht sondern ein stock. das prositieve daran, der stock hat nach fisch gerochen. 
die rästlichen stunden leifen nicht viel anders.
kein traumhecht wollte beisen und auch nicht mal ein kleiner barsch.
zuhause angekommen verarzte ich jezt meine blasen vom roller tretten.
aber auch davon läst sich ein angeler nicht vom angeln abhalten. 

hoffe das es das nächste mal besser wird und petri an alle fänger


----------



## kernell32 (2. Dezember 2013)

polakgd schrieb:


> hallo leute.
> 
> heute war endlich mal wider ein tag, an dem ich zeit hatte fischen zu  gehen. wie an jedem dieser tage ist die vorfreude natürlich immer sehr  groß. also sachen gepackt, aufs belo geschwungen und los gehts.
> 
> ...



Alter was n Post, ich hab immer noch Tränen in den Augen.

Mein Beileid das wird schon wieder!

;-)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mir ist auch noch ganz feucht um die augen...


----------



## ameisentattoo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ist`s richtig!
Nur nicht entmutigen lassen! :thumbup:

<g>
Micky


----------



## spike999 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sehr geil...#6 sorry


----------



## xsxx226 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank Bela!Und noch nen Dickes Petri an polakgd, zu seinem nach Fisch riechenden Knüppel!
Hier mal nen 77er Zetti von heute,gebissen hat er auf nen 4.5er Shaker.


----------



## brauni (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Zeit! Ich hab mich auch manchmal ans wasser verirrt! Hier mal ein paar Fänge!:m


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, schicke Räuber gelandet worden |supergri

Heute Morgen bei dichtem Nebel, minus 3 Grad und ständig vereisten Rutenringen mal für ein Stündchen ans Wasser- hat sich gelohnt |supergri ein 69´iger Esox konnte dem Gummifisch nicht widerstehen... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen 40er Barsch fangen:


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Stachelrittern der letzten Zeit.
Bei mir gesellen sich immer wieder Rapfen zwischen die Zander! Von wegen Sommerräuber^^ 
Nachdem es gestern wieder einen 58er Zander gab und ich heute einen verloren habe, stieg mir kurz darauf dieser schöne Bursche ein: Tatort Elbe





Offenbar stehn die Jungs jetzt auf einer Höhe mit den Zandern, da ich jetzt auch am Grund regelmäßig Rapfenbisse habe.

Gefangen im übrigen genau unter einer Kormoran-Kolonie, wo direkt mal noch ein halber Zander und eine Hechtflosse im Flachwasser lag...


----------



## spike999 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Gefangen im übrigen genau unter einer Kormoran-Kolonie, wo direkt mal noch ein halber Zander und eine Hechtflosse im Flachwasser lag...



was willst uns damit denn sagen???
hab noch nie gehört das n kormoran fische halbiert!dafür ist sein schnabel garnicht ausgelegt...


----------



## WUTZ82 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spike999 schrieb:


> was willst uns damit denn sagen???
> hab noch nie gehört das n kormoran fische halbiert!dafür ist sein schnabel garnicht ausgelegt...




Als erstes solltest du mal über dein Benehmen nachdenken. 
Einfach so eine dämliche Frage stellen ohne dem Sportsfreund mal ein Petri heil zu wünschen|peinlich

Allen Fängern der letzten Tage wünsche ich Petri Heil.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



spike999 schrieb:


> was willst uns damit denn sagen???
> hab noch nie gehört das n kormoran fische halbiert!dafür ist sein schnabel garnicht ausgelegt...


Keine Ahnung, wo dein Problem liegt, aber ich kann dir gern das Bild der Überreste anhängen. Habe nie etwas von Halbieren gesagt.
Aufgenommen unter toten Bäumen, auf denen zuvor Kormorane saßen - ringsum Guano und Fischreste. Die Jungs erbrechen auch, was nicht mehr rein passt...

@Wutz: danke fürs Petri!


----------



## Scholle 0 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Interessantes Photo!!!!
Ich habe dieses Jahr einen Zander am Wasser gesehen der ähnlich aussah.
Aber aus der geschätzten mitt90er klasse.
Das war bei mir zwar kein Kormoran wie ich schätze, aber interessant ist es doch bis zu welcher Größe ein Kormoran einen Fisch angreift?
( vielleicht hat eine Ratte oder... den Rest erledigt)
MfG Scholle


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja der Zander war gechätzte 35cm zu Lebzeiten. Diese Größen schaffen die  Kormorane schon. Vielleicht hat er ihn auch fallen lassen und ein Mink  hat ihn angefressen.
Nen 90er ist natürlich ein ordentliches Kaliber.  Da wird sich vielleicht ein Fuchs o.ä. dran verköstigt haben - habe  dieses Jahr auch schon einen Kadaver der selben Größe gefunden,  allerdings ohne Spuren.
Aber genug Offtopic von mir...


----------



## slowhand (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In Zukunft werden Fänge bitte so präsentiert: 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leut...-anderson-posiert-nackt-mit-aal-a-937331.html


----------



## siloaffe (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn ich mir die Avatare hier so angucke bitte ich die fänger es zu unterlassen......


----------



## olaft64 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Keine Sorge, Du bist alt genug. Du kannst das ab, ohne Schaden zu nehmen...

Sorry für OT
Olaf


----------



## jvonzun (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

87er von gestern!


----------



## BasterHRO (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> 87er von gestern!



Wunderschöner Fisch....!!
Petri... #6


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Makelloser Zander! Super!
Petri!
Hast du ihn beim Spinnfischen erwischt?


----------



## jvonzun (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja, mit Gummi gefaulenzt in 12m Tiefe!


----------



## hechtomat77 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum Zander#6

Auf Eurer HP hast du immer geschrieben, dass der Zander dein "Angstfisch" (Sihlsee, usw...) ist. Hast aber dieses Jahr ordentlich zu geschlagen

Aus dem Ägerisee?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## c-laui (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute konnte ich mit diesem schönen Hecht meine Bushwhacker entschneidern. Nachdem mit Gummifisch nichts ging habe ich ganz klassisch nen Blinker rangemacht. Und auf einmal hats in der Rute gescheppert. Drilling hing außen im Hecht. Hat ganz gut gekämpft der Bursche. 80 cm groß.



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so nach langer trockenzeit wieder licht am himmel.
101




104


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!  Absolut geil finde ich, das du ne Matte dabei hast!


----------



## c-laui (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt. Von mir auch n dickes Petri. Schöne Fische. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri!  Absolut geil finde ich, das du ne Matte dabei hast!



ohne matte und gummiertem kescher geh ich nicht aus dem haus. widerhaken an den drillingen sind ab und falls doch mal was schiefgeht hab ich lange zangen und langen bolzenschneider.
 material ist extrem überdimensioniert um auch meterhechte unter 4 minuten drillen zu können. wiegen, fotos, messen releasen geht in der gleichen zeit.

fisch an erster stelle!

danke fürs petri


----------



## Dsrwinmag (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@nordbeck
schicke-pike! Petri Heil!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Tisie (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Einstellung, Nordbeck und Petri zu den schönen Hechten #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## jvonzun (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Auf Eurer HP hast du immer geschrieben, dass der Zander dein "Angstfisch" (Sihlsee, usw...) ist. Hast aber dieses Jahr ordentlich zu geschlagen


 
in der Schweiz gibt es nur wenige Seen mit Zandern drin, die werden dann natürlich intensiv befischt,so das es noch schwieriger ist, einen zu erwischen, da sie wohl jeden Köder kennen !
Dieses Jahr zeigte mir ein Sihlsee-Profi einige Tricks, ich gewann dadurch Selbstvertrauen in meine Technik und seit dem klappt es regelmässig mit den Z-Tierchen. Das Phantom ist also "besiegt" und ich kann mir eine neue Herausforderung suchen !

Petri zum schönen Hecht!!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Der sieht mir nach einem klassischen Opfer von falschem releasen aus, sprich zu langes Fotoshooting und Hakenlösen, Verwendung von Angstdrillingen nebst Widerhaken!
> Wirklich schade um den Fisch, leider können es nur die wenigsten vernünftig
> 
> |wavey:


War auch mein erster Gedanke. Allerdings kann solch ein Fisch natürlich auch locker an Alterschwäche gestorben sein... Man kann nur vermuten.

@nordbecketri zu den Prachtburschen!
Bei der Regelmäßigkeit muss ich einfach mal fragen, ob du in Deutschland fischst? Ein einfaches ja oder nein, würde mir reichen #6


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger, besonders an Nordbeck für die tollen Fische und die noch tollere Einstellung #6#6#6


----------



## raubfisch-ole (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Gestern noch im Shoppingwahn für Männer und heute doch prompt das neue Tackle entjungfert. Aber an der Biomaster Select Shad + Biomaster C5000FB war der Drill eher ein Kindergeburtstag. Bin gespannt was mir der Stecken alles für schöne Räuber aus den Tiefen zaubert. Im besten Fall haben sie Barteln und ganz kleine Augen….. 






Gruß Ole


----------



## nordbeck (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke leute!

aalredi, nein^^

ole, petri. jetzt auch noch hechte oder was?


----------



## baric miro (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> danke leute!
> 
> aalredi, nein^^
> 
> ole, petri. jetzt auch noch hechte oder was?


schöner hecht


----------



## brauni (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6
Super Fische die Ihr da gefangen habt! War die letzten wochen auch einige male unterwegs u. konnte einige Schöne Hechte bis 90cm u. viele schöne zander fangen! Letztes Wochenende ging es an ein neues Gewässer wo der zanderbestand völlig unbekannt war. Nachdem die 1. Std. nichts passierte ging es dann richtig los!


----------



## laxvän (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Da werde ich ja ganz neidisch. Ich würde mich ja schon mal wieder über einen ordentlichen Zander freuen und andere fangen hier gleich 4 Zanderriesen. Respekt#6


----------



## Siever (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin gestern Abend endlich mal wieder für ne Stunde am Wasser gewesen. Kein Riese, aber nach Krankenschein und Stress ohne Ende endlich mal wieder Angeln; und dann auch noch mit Fisch!


----------



## c-laui (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger. Schöne Fische.


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Fänge dabei! Petri!

@nordbeck: danke


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag zu meine Posting #1892:
heute selbe stelle:


----------



## nordbeck (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eigentlich würd ich sowas nicht posten, aber der fisch biss auf ne 3/4 makrele und hat sich damit einen platz hier verdient trotz 69cm länge. erstaunlich wie gierig die kleine war und noch erstaunlicher, dass ich sie überhaupt haken konnte. hing mit einem bogen am letzten drilling ganz spitz im oberkiefer. im kescher war sie auch schon enthakt.


----------



## Siever (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab gestern abend noch vor der JHV des Angelvereins flux ein paar Würfe am Wasser gemacht und einen hübschen 67er erwischt...


----------



## kernell32 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Hier ne dicke Berta von heute.

46cm


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer-Glückwunsch Kernell!


----------



## MoselBarbe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all

Hier ein schöner Moppel aus der Mosel.....46cm






Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## bigbecker (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!!!

Bei mir war es letzte woche ausgezeichnet gelaufen.

Am esrten Xaver-Tag, am 5 Dezember also, gegen Mittag, ging mir dieser schöner 106er Weser-Hecht an den Gummiköder. War zwar kein Zielfisch, aber man will ja nicht klagen |supergri 

Übrigens, um die Zeit war bei uns im Landkreis Nienburg/Weser vom Sturm noch nicht viel zu merken.







Nächster Tag, gleiche Stelle, gleicher Köder, 16:30 Uhr .
Wetter.....herrlich. Geschätzte 200 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit 
und starker Schneefall der sich wie ganze Schneebälle im Gesicht anfühlt. Keine 5 Würfe und booom, sitzt der hübsche 93er Zander an dem Hacken. Da hat sich das Angeln bei dem Wetter doch gelohnt.


----------



## brauni (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es auch ne schicke Mama!:vik:


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Aber was n das für ne dicke Mutti, Bräuni ?
Hat der Fisch ne Schaf gefrühstückt ?
Mein lieber Scholli. #6


----------



## brauni (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> 
> Aber was n das für ne dicke Mutti, Bräuni ?
> Hat der Fisch ne Schaf gefrühstückt ?
> Mein lieber Scholli. #6


Ich glaub die Mama war einfach nur voller laich! Deswegen hab ich Ihr auch das wiegen ersparrt! Obwohl mich das schon mal interessiert hätte.


----------



## xsxx226 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Bräuni!


----------



## Kotzi (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fast so lang wie breit oO, wie lang war sie denn?
Glückwunsch!


----------



## pike-81 (14. Dezember 2013)

Petri Heil den glücklichen Fängern. 
Was wollten die Meterhechte denn haben?


----------



## minden (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@bräuni,..geniale Fische...auch die Zander davor von dir...was für Klopper...


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es auch ne schicke Mama!:vik:


Fettes Petri !!! 

Manno,Mann...... #t....!!!


----------



## er2de2 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es auch ne schicke Mama!:vik:



Dickes Petri, Bräuni, zur Super Grandma!! Wow.

Ebenso natürlich allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri bräuni! hammer fisch 

meinste jetzt schon laich? glaub eher das die dame unter adipositas leidet.


----------



## brauni (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf jedenfall ist das schon Laich! Ein Kumpel von mir hat im September einen 70er Hecht zum essen entnommen u. der hatte auch schon Eier drin!


----------



## KleinerWaller (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Petri @ all
> 
> Hier ein schöner Moppel aus der Mosel.....46cm
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wie Du bzw. ihr alle das macht.
 Es heißt ja, dass Barsche auch im Winter gerne Tauwürmer naschen. Ich sitz am Wasser und hab nicht einen Biss #q.
 Auch mit Kunstködern nie Erfolg.
 Vielleicht habe ich hier auch bald mal einen Barsch zu posten 

 Petri euch allen zu den tollen Fischen. :m


 Grüße


----------



## MoselBarbe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie Du bzw. ihr alle das macht.
> Es heißt ja, dass Barsche auch im Winter gerne Tauwürmer naschen. Ich sitz am Wasser und hab nicht einen Biss #q.
> Auch mit Kunstködern nie Erfolg.
> Vielleicht habe ich hier auch bald mal einen Barsch zu posten
> ...



Das setzt vor allem eine gute Gewässer Kenntnis voraus. Man muss die Stellen der Fische im Winter kennen, dann ist der Köder auch egal. Im Sommer ist es einfacher da die Fische sich in verschiedenen Gewässerschichten aufhalten. 
Einfach fischen gehen und nicht entmutigen lassen. 


Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## nordbeck (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleine dicke 88er dame. neues gewässer, erster fisch! hab noch einen verpasst, morgen wieder angreifen.


----------



## BasterHRO (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ nordbeck:

Toller Fisch und geiles Bild wie ich finde...!!!
Hast du immer jemanden dabei oder wie machst du die Fotos? 


Gruß Baster #h


----------



## nordbeck (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke sehr!

ist unterschiedlich. am liebsten angel ich natürlich mit nem partner, aber wenn das nicht klappt geh ich auch alleine los und versuchs mit selbstauslöser. gelegentlich bitte ich auch passanten kurz ein foto zu machen, allerdings ist das häufig schlechter als mit selbstauslöser weil man dann nen riesenbildausschnitt und wenig fisch und fänger hat.

dieses bild hat jemand geschossen der mit mir heute unterwegs war. bin auch sehr froh, dass er es so toll geschossen hat.


----------



## BasterHRO (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Okay.... 
Nur stell ich mir das mit dem Selbstauslöser ebenfalls mehr als schwierig vor. Zumal man ja nicht immer irgendwo etwas hat, wo man die Kamera rauf stellen kann oder?
Aber wie gesagt, hab von dir bisher nur klasse Fotos gesehen.

Weiter so ...!! #6


----------



## nordbeck (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hab dir ne pn geschrieben!


----------



## Promachos (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BasterHRO schrieb:


> Okay....
> Nur stell ich mir das mit dem Selbstauslöser ebenfalls mehr als schwierig vor. Zumal man ja nicht immer irgendwo etwas hat, wo man die Kamera rauf stellen kann oder?



Hallo!

Es gibt Stative mit flexiblen Beinen recht günstig; die kannst du dir auf jedem Untergrund perfekt ausrichten, du musst beim Positionieren nur gut "zielen"|supergri.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal offtopic...ich habe mir auch son verstellbares Stativ für 15 € bestellt und es funktioniert einwandfrei...der Fisch muss dann bis alles aufgebaut ist im gummierten Kescher warten...dauert meist aber nur max. ne Minute, dann das Bild, abhaken und Zurücksetzen...unter 2 Minuten ist der Fisch dann wieder im Wasser :vik:


----------



## Bela B. (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.Da waren ja wieder einmal sehr schöne Fische und sehr sehr schöne Bilder dabei.#6


@ BasterHRO: Hier ein Tipp für Dich und natürlich auch für alle.

Diesen Adapterbenutze ich:

http://www.friedfischen.de/de/gardner-camera-adaptor-253.html?gclid=CNTfhb-TsrsCFUcV3godbxoAIQ


Er wird nur auf eine Rutenstütze mit Innengewinde geschraubt.Die andere Seite kommt in die Kamara.
Die Stütze mit Adapter passt in jede Rutentasche und ist sehr leicht.
Zu Hause nur ein paar Probeaufnahmen machen und den Winkel und Abstand zur Kamara heraus finden.#6

Gruß Maik


----------



## Zander Pille (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute mit der Fliege los (Streamer)
Konnte auch was überreden...
Nur waren es nicht die Größten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> du musst beim Positionieren nur gut "zielen"|supergri.



Deswegen ist es gar nicht schlecht, wenn man einen Monitor als Ausrichthilfe hat...:m
Und da nicht alle Kameras ein drehbares Display haben, aber fast jede einen AV Ausgang kann man sich leicht so etwas hier bauen.


----------



## wienermelange (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei kompaktkameras gibts das auch fürs smartphones als app


----------



## nordbeck (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gleiche stelle wie gestern und prompt der gleiche hecht :S

kotze auch noch ordentlich fisch aus den ich gefüttert hatte, also scheinbar ein gefräsiger zeitgenosse. ausserdem noch nen kleinen kurz danach. beide fische auf den gleichen stint!

edit: beim betrachten der fotos kommt es mir vor als wär er von gestern auf heute noch etwas moppeliger geworden, sprich vollgefressener. soll noch mal einer sagen füttern bringt nichts ^^

88






82


----------



## Tino34 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen, |rolleyes

hier meine BigMama vom Samstag, gefangen im Bodden auf nen 23er Fox!


----------



## nordbeck (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri, schöner fisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum diskutieren ob und wie man fotografiert, gibt's andere, geeignete Threads - hab das Offtopic hier daher gelöscht.


----------



## Toppel (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Okay..ich gebe zu, dass es eigentlich kein Raubfisch ist, aber irgendwie passt es trotzdem hier rein:

Nach einem spektakulären Biss auf meinen Rapala Husky Jerk hab ich mich schon auf meinen neuen Hecht-PB gefreut! 
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit Drill und etlichen Fluchten kam der Fisch dann auch das erste Mal an die Oberfläche. Wir haben nicht schlecht gestaunt.. 

Diesen schönen Schuppi hab ich an der Schwanzflosse gehakt:






78 cm und geschätzt mindestens 15 Kilo (keine Waage dabei)

Meinen bisherigen Hecht-PB konnte ich heute trotzdem noch ausbauen! =)

Toppel


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Merkt man dass du eher auf raubfisch gehst.
Schuppi:q


----------



## Toppel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Merkt man dass du eher auf raubfisch gehst.
> Schuppi:q


Spiegel? 
Er hat Schuppen  Also ist er ein Schuppen! Ähh Schuppi! Oder so :S
Jedenfalls ist es ein Fisch und er ist nicht freiwillig an Land gegangen


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eindeutig Spiegelkarpfen


----------



## Fury87 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toppel schrieb:


> Okay..ich gebe zu, dass es eigentlich kein Raubfisch ist, aber irgendwie passt es trotzdem hier rein:
> 
> Nach einem spektakulären Biss auf meinen Rapala Husky Jerk hab ich mich schon auf meinen neuen Hecht-PB gefreut!
> Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit Drill und etlichen Fluchten kam der Fisch dann auch das erste Mal an die Oberfläche. Wir haben nicht schlecht gestaunt..
> ...



Schöner Spiegelkarpfen! Soll kein Vorwurf sein, aber der hat NIE im Leben 15kg!^^ Als Raubfischangler kann man das immer schwer einschätzen, aber das Wird dir jeder andere Karpfenangler bestätigen können!

Trotzdem nen schöner karpfen!


----------



## Tisie (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo, eher 15Pfund als 15kg  ... trotzdem Petri!


----------



## MarcoZG (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

87 cm und 4 Kg schwer gefangen im Sternbergsee


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tisie schrieb:


> Jo, eher 15Pfund als 15kg  ... trotzdem Petri!



15 Pfund hat ca. ein 70er.
 Bei 78cm sind's meist um die 22 Pfund, manchmal auch nur 20.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wayne juckts?
Toller Fisch, aussergewöhnliches Erlebnis, das zählt...


----------



## MarschAngler (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wayne juckts?
> Toller Fisch, aussergewöhnliches Erlebnis, das zählt...


|good:So ist es ! Petri zum "Beifang" !


----------



## Toppel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MarschAngler schrieb:


> |good:So ist es ! Petri zum "Beifang" !



Danke euch beiden =)


----------



## nordbeck (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hatres gone hate ^^ nummer 15 diese saison: 104 cm, 3/4 makrele, 23:39uhr

ansonsten nur fische bis 65 cm, noch dem 9jährigen sohn meines angelbuddies zum ersten hecht verholfen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo er sie nur immer rauszieht^^


sehr schön#6


----------



## nordbeck (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke!


----------



## Ghanja (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische - ist das eigentlich ein Privatgewässer?


----------



## nordbeck (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nee öffentliches gewässer. befische zur zeit etwa 6 verschiedene.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fotos Nordbeck, besonders wo sie wieder baden darf #h


----------



## d0ni (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut auch nochmal los  

Der Bursche gab nen schönen Drill ab. 






Hatte 22 Pfund bei 105cm 

Petri #h


----------



## pike-81 (21. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
Am 19.12 fand mein persönliches Abangeln statt.   Am letzten Spot beim letzten Wurf wollte dieser 86er einen Salmo Slider haben. 
So ein Saisonende ist mir recht.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen gabs nur einen einzigen Biss und der kam auf nen Playboy in Salt n Pepper und konnte verwandelt werden...nach nem Selbstauslöserfoto gings für den Fisch zurück ins Wasser


----------



## sMaXx (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geile bilder nordbeck ! besonders beim ersten merkt man dir die freude über das dickerechen an


----------



## imma-fishing (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Nordbeck, ein deutscher Angler mit englischen Methoden in Holland . Das nenne ich international und mir gefällt dieser Stil.


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an! 
Klasse Fische - NL wird für mich sicher auch ein Ziel im kommenden Jahr sein. Das motiviert! 
Petri Heil!

Nach zwei Versuchen auf Zander die nur vorsichtige Bisse mit sich brachten, war ich mal wieder auf Hecht unterwegs. Diesmal in Niedersachsen. Der 5te Wurf brachte immerhin diesen schönen Mittelmaß-Hecht.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke für die blumen!

petri an alle hechtler hier. unsere jahreszeit scheint nun langsam aber sicher doch endlich zu kommen ^^


----------



## Gohann (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo nordbeck, auch von mir Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen! Habe da mal ne Frage an dich! Wenn ich deinen Berichten richtig gefolgt bin, befischst Du in dieser Saison auch für dich neue Gewässer! Wie testest Du das Beissverhalten auf Meeresfische? Einfach beim ersten Mal eine mit Süss- eine mit Salzwasserfisch? Oder fütterst Du vor? 

Ich verzweifle nämlich an meinem Hausgewässer, einem Badesee mit gutem Hechtbestand. Habe dieses Jahr bisher 2 Hechte fangen können. Habe schon alles probiert Grundmontage, Segelpose, schwebend über Grund etc. Für mich wäre die nächste Alternative Makrelen + Co. Gib mir mal nen Tipp! Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## siloaffe (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem ich die letzt zeit massig fische verloren hab hats vorgestern und heute doch noch mal geklappt1x 55 1x 65 cm


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nordbeck... dickes Petri und Respekt zu diesen tollen Fotos. 
Besonders das Foto als die Dame im Wasser steht, Preisverdächtig!!!


----------



## nordbeck (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke leute!

siloaffe, petri zu den schönen zandern. die sind bei mir diese saison leider etwas zu kurz gekommen. habs zwar in etwa 5 ansitzen versucht, allerdings nur einen untermaßigen verhaften können.


----------



## laxvän (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich.
Ein knapp 70er bot sich für ein Erinnerungsfoto an und dann waren meine Hände anschließend ziemlich glitschig...#6


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Fisch :k Hat den keiner ein Mittel gegen diese Glitschigkeit #d habe oft das selbe Problem ;+  Petri und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest euch allen


----------



## raubfisch-ole (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Hier ein hart erarbeiteter 80er von heute.




Gruß Ole


----------



## er2de2 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle besonders Ole, schönes Tier und super Foto! #6


----------



## Kunde (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

toller fisch und noch besseres foto! #6 würde auch gern solch ein händchen beim fotografieren haben...

gruß kunde


----------



## pxnhxxd (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@raubfisch-ole
Traumhaft gezeichneter Esox.
Würd ich glatt gegen ein paar Zander eintauschen.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Frosch38 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Fisch der vor Weihnachten wie ein Geschenk für mich ist. Ein maßige Quappe nach langem warten


----------



## kernell32 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Super Fische!

Ist zwar kein Räuber, oder doch?

Raubbarbe auf Gummifisch zu Weihnachten #h


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich ist mir mal n Meterhecht ans Band gegangen und konnte sogar noch gelandet werden
Sie Dame schnappte sich nen Shaker und lieferte eher nen sanften Drill...der Kescher lag natürlich schön im Auto #q
Naja nach nen paar Bildern durfte sie wieder schwimmen #h


----------



## nordbeck (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das ist doch mal was. schöner fisch und auch unbeschädigt!

petri zum meter!


----------



## pike-81 (25. Dezember 2013)

So ein Weihnachtsgeschenk würde mir auch gefallen. 
Petri Heil


----------



## inselkandidat (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nach dem Weihnachtsschmaus nochmal ans Wasser...raus kamen 4 Hechte - 3 von 45 -50 und diese Granate von 95 cm..war an einem Kleinstgewässer von 1 ha...der Fisch bis auf Sicht in kristallklarem Wasser auf ein stehengelassenen magsquad , ca 1m vom Ufer entfernt bei ca 80 cm Wassertiefe! Ein Heidenspass..Da sieht man mal, das auch in Minigewässern meist auch 1 Großer wohnt!


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Heute nach dem Weihnachtsschmaus nochmal ans Wasser...raus kamen 4 Hechte - 3 von 45 -50 und diese Granate von 95 cm....



da sag ich doch petri dazu  schöner fisch ....warst garnicht mit boot unterwegs ??????#h


----------



## inselkandidat (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ don: die Bandscheibe macht mal wieder Ärger...boot slippen ist da nicht drin....morgen soll das Wetter ja nochmal Bombe werden, schade eigentlich...


----------



## nordbeck (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und nummer 16 diese saison. nummer 24 dieses kalenderjahr. hab noch 3 angeltage dieses jahr, wär schön wenn ich die 25 noch knacke ^^

heute an das gewässer wo ich letztens die 80er gefangen hab. heute der erste meter dort beim dritten ansitz.

102 cm, 8,7kg, 3/4 makrele






haters gone hate, potatoes gone potate


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri nordbeck
ich finds ja beindruckend wie du regelmässig Große Hechte fängst.
Aber bei mir wäre da ein Grinsen im Gesicht nicht wegzukriegen:vik:


----------



## nordbeck (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konzentrierter blick um auf mögliches schlagen zu reagieren 

und petri dank natürlich!


----------



## jvonzun (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei uns startete am 26.12. endlich die Seefo-Saison. Die Bedingungen waren sehr schlecht, entweder Schneeregen oder dichter Nebel, erst gestern Nachmittag kam die Sonne hervor.
Trotzdem gab es einige Fische.


----------



## Frosch38 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri jvonzun Sehr schöne Fische.#6


----------



## MeisterFische (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nochmal den wohl letzen Hecht für dieses Jahr erwischt...und bei dem kalten Wind bin ich auch über diesen 62er froh|supergri

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. schöner jahresabschluß


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es nochmal 2 Quappen und als Krönung meine erste   Seeforell. Ungewöhnlich das sie ein auf Grund liegenden Ukelei nahm mit 53cm ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## nordbeck (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war heute los. erst am see, da ging nichts, danach kurz an kanal und dieser kleine 89er fiel auf ein mariniertes rotauge rein.
leider nicht das erhoffte monster, aber immerhin nicht geschneidert. morgen die letzte chance für nummer 25 dieses kalenderjahr. bin leider nicht sehr zuversichtlich


----------



## Dxnschx (29. Dezember 2013)

Winterhecht aus dem Regen


----------



## nordbeck (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. lern doch den kiemengriff bitte. diese ganzen gripper sind echt sehr schlimm!


----------



## pxnhxxd (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> war heute los. erst am see, da ging nichts, danach kurz an kanal und dieser kleine 89er fiel auf ein mariniertes rotauge rein.
> leider nicht das erhoffte monster, aber immerhin nicht geschneidert. morgen die letzte chance für nummer 25 dieses kalenderjahr. bin leider nicht sehr zuversichtlich



Man, du hast echt nen Lauf.
Mit den Petris kommt man ja gar nicht nach bei dir.

Saugeil, mehr davon.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> petri. lern doch den kiemengriff bitte. diese ganzen gripper sind echt sehr schlimm!


Solche Kommentare aber auch...#c


----------



## nordbeck (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ach komm, das zeug ist wirklich extrem schädlich und die meisten wissen das nicht mal. da kann und sollte man durchaus drauf hinweisen.

wenn ich das richtig seh verkaufst du die doch nichtmal in deinem shop, vermutlich auch nicht ohne grund, oder?


----------



## pxnhxxd (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab auch so ein Ding dabei.
Ganz tief unten im Rucksack.
Aber nur aus Alibi.

Man muss ja ne Landungshife mit sich führen


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei der Fisch und Fang Profiliga kann man sehen, wie sich Profis beim Kiemengriff anstellen. Da fallen Profis ins Wasser, brauchen zig Versuche und werden von Fischen getunnelt. Das da noch keiner verletzt wurde ist ein Wunder.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Sache ganz einfach. Kescher oder im Wasser abhaken ohne den Fisch rauszuheben.

Diese ganzen "Landungshilfen" oder Spezialisten, welche erst in die Kiemen langen um dann den Kiemendeckel zu greifen, finde ich garnicht gut.

------

Ansonsten wünsch ich den Fängern noch ein ordentliches Petri. An der Küste bekommen die Fische grad das Maul nicht auf. Aber im Süsswasser scheint es ja noch zu laufen...


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Sache ganz einfach. Kescher oder im Wasser abhaken ohne den Fisch rauszuheben.



Und wie willst ne fette Hechtdame im Wasser abhaken ohne diese anzufassen.
Beim Kiemengriff brauchst meistens noch nicht mal ne Rachensperre. Die machen von allein das Maul auf.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ganze Fangbildflaming führt doch sowieso nur zu Verwarnungen.
Wo hat Donschu geschrieben das der Hecht released wurde?


----------



## nordbeck (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

fangbildflaming ist was anderes. dies war nur ein gut gemeinter hinweis.


----------



## mLe (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann schreib ihm ne PN, anstatt hier son Aufruhr zu starten.


----------



## phatfunky (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pinhead schrieb:


> Und wie willst ne fette Hechtdame im Wasser abhaken ohne diese anzufassen.
> Beim Kiemengriff brauchst meistens noch nicht mal ne Rachensperre. Die machen von allein das Maul auf.



Das will er nicht, hat er nie behauptet. Er hat geschrieben Kescher oder...

Und bei dein Beispiel, nimmt man die einzige sicher und schönende Methode die es gibt. Kescher. Punktum.

Und was ist denn bitteschön eine Rachensperre?!? ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ist noch gleich der Sinn eines Forums? Ist es, das alles im geheimen per PN geklärt wird? Oder vielleicht doch nicht?


----------



## Allround Angla (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.

Ich konnte beim Nachtangeln endlich mal entschneidern und meine neue Rekord- Quappe mit 50cm fangen  




LG


----------



## hugo haschisch (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Digges Petri !!#6


----------



## Norge Fan (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen. 








Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was ist noch gleich der Sinn eines Forums?



Der Sinn ist, im entsprechenden Trööt zu posten. Es macht keinen Spass sich durch den ganzen Off Topic Müll zu wuseln.


----------



## nordbeck (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gut, dass hier 3/4 der Sachen off topic ist und sich nie jemand beschwert. 

Heute Saisonabschluss, leider nur einen 74er und nicht der erhoffte Meter#25, aber immerhin ein kleines Moppelchen.


----------



## brauni (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Nacht nochmal ans Wasser einen kleinen Jahresabschluss für 2013 machen bevor es im Januar 2014 weitergeht! Es lief sogar besser als gedacht! Erst gab es nen kleinen Hecht von ca. 60cm zum Schluss kamen dann noch 2 meiner Lieblinge.|supergri


----------



## Besorger (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

guten rutsch


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Heute beim Jahresabschlussangeln gabs noch einen 

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/6/ot41.jpg


----------



## Buhnenspringer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger im ausgehenden 2013. In den letzten Tagen konnte ich einen absoluten Ausnahmefisch (zumindest aus meiner Perspektive) überlisten. Den Anblick dieses wunderschönen Winterdöbels (61cm) kann ich Euch einfach nicht vorenthalten!
An dieser Stelle wünsche ich Euch einen guten Rutsch in ein noch besseres Angeljahr 2014 mit vielen 90-ern, Metern und wie sie sonst so alle heißen Also tight lines und bis nächstes Jahr!
Ps. @raubfisch-ole: wahnsinnig ästhetische Bilder, hoffentlich folgen im Jahr 2014 noch weitere.


----------



## Elgar (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute am sehr späten nachmittag, kam es noch zu einem versöhnlichen Jahresende. Konnte noch nen 54er Hecht fangen.
So bleibt die Motivation fürs neue Jahr erhalten.







Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel Petri Heil für 2014.


----------



## phirania (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger...
Und ein Frohes neues Jahr an Alle


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle Fänger...
> *Und ein Frohes neues Jahr an Alle*


*
*
 immer ruhig mit die jungen pferde....

erstmal guten rutsch an alle!!!#h


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fischer in 2013. Ich wünschte, ein paar Fangfotos zum Abschluss beitragen können- die letzten anderthalb Tage an der Saar waren leider trotz ausdauernder Versuche an sonst erfolgversprechenden Stellen nicht von auch nur irgendeinem Fang belohnt worden. Die 5 Vortage war bezeichnenderweise an den gleichen Stellen von Kollegen gut gefangen worden. Kaum bin ich da- sind die Fische weg- wie so oft! 
Geht sicher nicht nur mir so- ich lasse mich nicht entmutigen und mache gleich morgen früh den nächsten Versuch. Ich wünsche euch allen ( und mir  ) guten Rrrrrutsch und einen guten Start ins neue Angeljahr!


----------



## Besorger (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2   2014er zander habe ich schon  jaaaaaa ich war um 0uhr am wasser


----------



## Brachsenfan (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @Besorger!

 Ich glaub du warst der erste Boardie, der im neuen Jahr schon am Wasser war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2013 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch 2014 geht's wieder weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------

